# knitting tea party 14 june - '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting tea party 14 june 13

First off let me thank all of you for your good wishes ie: bentley james and heidi. They are both doing well  he is at a nice weight  even looks tiny  some hair  I told heidi for the amount of heartburn she suffered he should have had hair to his waist. He sleeps a lot  doesnt eat a whole lot but guess he will eat when he is hungary. I will post a picture later when alexis gets home.

I am blessed that pup lover came to my rescue today  she pmd me a couple of recipes for me to use and I really appreciate it. I just got home from the hospital without a lot of time to get the knitting tea party started. So here is the first recipe. I really like this first recipe  its desert  one should always eat desert first to make sure you have room for it  secondly because it is quick to put together and thirdly because it can be made ww friendly by using low fat and fat free where possible. 

Puttin on the Ritz

2 rolls of ritz crackers crushed and mixed with 1 stick of softened butter, reserve 1/3 c.

spread remaining cracker mix in bottom of 9x13 pan and set aside

Mix 2 - 3 ounce packages of instant jello pudding (any flavor you want) with 2 c. of milk (at least 2%) and 1 qt of dq ice cream or any softened ice cream. Pour over cracker crust and refridgerate at least 3 hours preferable over night. Top with cool whip, dream whip, etc. and reserved cracker crumbs and serve.

Depending upon type of pudding you use, I have cut bananas up in the banana cream pudding put choc shavings on top of choc, flaked coconut in coconut possibilities are endless!

I love ritz crackes but I was wondering what would happen if you used trisket crackers instead  I think that would make an interesting crust.

I really vote for real whipped ceram but that would not make it very ww friendly.

We are having lovely weather  warm  not too humid  soft breeze  good sitting out on the porch kind of weather. I do hope it sticks around  I need to mow tomorrow  some of the weeds are a foot high. With all the rain we have been having and the sunny weather  good weed growing weather.

Ron  my computer guy is coming over this weekend sometime  I am still having some trouble with my computer  I need some pointers on using word 2010  it is acting strange. Also I have to manually load my email instead of them posting automatically. 

Before I forget  you remember sometime ago someone mentioned the fbi virus/scam. My friend eddie had his computer attacked  had to take it to the shop to have it removed  cost him over a hundred dollars. I certainly hope they catch whoever is doing this. They wanted him to buy a 500 dollar credit card and then they wanted the numbers off the card and then they would give him his computer back. 

I really like this next recipe but then I like anything that has chicken in it.. again this recipe can be made ww friendly with a few changes and substitutions.

Dilly Chicken

Butterfly 2 boneless skinless chicken breasts

Mix ½ c. lemon juice
1/3 c. EVOO
1 Tbsp dill week
1 Tbsp chopped parsely

marinate chicken in this mixture for at least 1 ½ hours not more than 3 or it will start to break down badly

While chicken is marinating mix 1/3 c. maoy, miracle whip or greek yogurt
1/3 c. sour cream
chopped parsley
dill weed
salt
pepper
lemon juice
chopped pepperchinis (mild jarred peppers) with some of their juice

I'm sorry DH and I do not measure we eyeball it and just keep tasting to our liking

Grill chicken and you can either make sandwiches on a grilled bread or just dip your chicken in the sauce

Yogurt and mayo, etc all come fat free  marianne  can you eat yogurt?

July is approaching and I am so excited  can hardly wait for all of you to be here. It is going to be so much fun. It will definitely be a treat to see gwen wielding the bbq tongs. There will be two ovens available and some refrigerator room if necessary.

Its strange  none of garys family has been in to see the baby  or called. I doubt if all the brother and sisters will be in. I dont think they are much of a touchy feely type of family. Dont get me wrong  I like all of them  I just think their priorities are a little different than mine.

Think I am going to take myself out for dinner tonight  bob evans  they built a new restaurant in town a year or so ago  have a counter you can sit at which is where I usually sit  you usually get seated right away. I will take a book along and read while I eat. Also want to go back to the hospital for a little while.

Phyllis is here taking care of the little boys  I am staying clear  things were a little testy when I went over this morning  phyllis thinks families should mimic the waltons  she forgets that was made for television. She gets upset when things get too hectic  like when no one wants to eat when she thinks they should  or some want to eat and other are not ready  Im staying clear. Lol

I better be quiet and get things on the ball. 

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam, glad to see you got this up and going! You enjoy your newest role as Grandpa to lil Bentley! 
Sam, what is EVOO?
Zoe


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats on the new little one, Sam! 

5mmpdns: EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil (...so you don't have to wait for Sam to get back from his dinner out...)


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, Sam!! Hey, give that baby a little smooch from his "Auntie" Paula. Can't wait to meet you and your family, plus I think I could hire out as a professional baby holder after this last year with Lily. She wouldn't sleep unless she was being held - DD is trying to get her to nap in her crib, but she wakes up after about 40 mins and is grouchy because she hasn't slept enough. I bet by the time DD has to go back to work Lily will be sleeping in the crib full time.

Waiting for DH to call, going to meet him at the grocery store, and we have to fill both cars - he is going to Rochester for a "Hamfest" (gathering of ham radio operators) and I have to take Abby's dress down for a final fitting - moving up ceremony is Monday - going from 6th grade into the Jr. high school. Seems like just yesterday she was a baby and now she's 12!!! Where did the time go?

Bob just called, gotta run!! See you all later. Love, Paula


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Congrats on the new little one, Sam!
> 
> 5mmpdns: EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil (...so you don't have to wait for Sam to get back from his dinner out...)


Thank you Tammy! I had no idea! Now that I know, I will have to have a go at this chicken dish! Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Good to have you back Sam. Waiting to see Bentley in your arms.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love starting with dessert! We do it a couple times year, eating backwards!

Thanks Puploverfor helping Sam.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have *RAIN!!!!*

Wahoo!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Friday Everyone! What a long (and fast) week! Can't wait to try the recipes, they sound interesting. Will check in when I get home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats Sam on the arrival of your precious grandson. Give him lots of love. Love porch sitting weather.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

First page!!! Maybe second.... that's ok I just wanted to say hi and say welcome to Sarah and Bentley once again. I'm just so excited for your families!!! Rain in New Mexico??? I am ready for a little rain here. The chicken sounds good - I think we live on it - but I'm going to do burgers and tater tots for dinner tonight - I just don't feel too energetic today for some reason. Wish all the best!! luv-AZ and yes Pontuf - thank you to puplover for helping out - do you think I could have thought of that???? what a sweetie she is!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy new KTP! I can't wait to read all of the news. Of course, first have to catch up on last week's!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just dropping in for a goodnight cuppa, and to say Hi to grandad Sam. I'm amazed you can have the time and energy to host the new tea party with all the activity at home. Hope everyone gets some relaxation/ sleep and see you in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam congrats again on the the newest grandson. 
The receipts sound good will be trying them out when I get home. 
Am looking forward to meeting everyone in July.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucky you! Send some our way!

Pontuf

ote=Sorlenna]We have *RAIN!!!!*

Wahoo![/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have *RAIN!!!!*
> 
> Wahoo!


Glad you have finally gotten some rain. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party tammy - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we'll be looking for you to be back very soon - always lots of hot fresh tea and an empty chair with your name on it.

sam



TammyK said:


> Congrats on the new little one, Sam!
> 
> 5mmpdns: EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil (...so you don't have to wait for Sam to get back from his dinner out...)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pacer - i'm not sure If I welcomed you to the knitting tea pretty - if not - consider yourself welcomed. we always have plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so hope you will be back very soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



pacer said:


> Congrats Sam on the arrival of your precious grandson. Give him lots of love. Love porch sitting weather.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Rain in New Mexico??? I am ready for a little rain here. The chicken sounds good - I think we live on it - but I'm going to do burgers and tater tots for dinner tonight - I just don't feel too energetic today for some reason.


Yes, finally! We will take all we can get--we have been in extreme drought for a while now, so this is quite welcome.

I call myself a chickentarian as that is about the only meat I eat. LOL He informed me this morning that he is going to eat cereal and fruit for supper tonight. :shock: So I may just make a salad for me.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party tammy - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we'll be looking for you to be back very soon - always lots of hot fresh tea and an empty chair with your name on it.
> 
> sam


I do sneak in every once in a while, I just don't post very often. Thanks for rolling out the Welcome Wagon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just finished catching up with last weeks ktp and made a word document of a few coments I made along the way. hope you don't mind.

and now I am going for dinner at bob evans and will stop at the hospital for a bit and then be back.

sam

I thought I saw a bit of five o'clock shadow tns - in fact I am sure of it. lol

sam
TNS wrote:
Congratulations Grandad Sam, and Mum&Dad!! Sighs of relief are now wide smiles. I'm just a bit puzzled as you say Bentley is just like his Grandpa - does he have a beard already? Big hugs to all of you, and may you have many chances to experience that special newborn scent and wonderfully soft baby skin as you get an armful of Bentley!

well then - how would you eat it?

sam
Lurker 2 wrote:
Remember this is Sam who will eat anything with Peanut butter! does not really sound like something I would try!

i'll definitely teach him when he is old enough - that is if I can get the basebat out of his hands.
5mmdpns wrote:
hmmmmm, here I thought Bentley came equipped with knitting needles and blue yarn!!! Just like Grandpa, a born knitter! *chuckles* Zoe

i'm impressed with you "fixing" skills five.

sam
5mmdpns wrote:
Yesterday was a very busy day for me. I got out my power saw and started to trim up the crababpple tree when the chain came off. So rummaged through my toolbox to find the right tools, took it apart, put the chain back on, and put it back together.

I don't know - what do you think five - carmel and peanut butter - that would make a decent sandwich don't you think.

what is the hangup on the lettuce - I was thinking it as a salad. lol

sam
darowil wrote:
thewren wrote:
if you simmer it (keeping the can covered at all times) for two hous when you take it out of the can (take of top and bottom to do this) it comes out solid - you slice it layer it on lettuce with a ring of pineapple and a little mayo dribbled over it - yummy.

sam

Really? On lettuce? Really? I wont knock it coz i havent tried it. LOL.

The pineapple part would be nice. But he left the peanut butter off!
I went shopping soon after reading the talk of condensed milk- guess what jumped off the shelf into my basket? Love it in coffee.

when you learn where to order it from let me know Marianne. please and thank you.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I am going to search for the magazine.. see if I can subscribe here in the states. I've been toying with the idea of subscribing to "Knit Today" or "Simply Knitting" I love both of these.. but birthday is coming up so hopefully DS and DIL will gift at least one of these. :thumbup:


that's not a very good exchange rate for u.s. visitors i'm thinking.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> A US dollar is worth .64 biritish pound


you can always tell how a man will treat his wife when you see how he treats his mother.

sam
Pup lover wrote:
Justin will be 29 in October, works for State Farm Bank, can be a slob but is much better now than when he was a teen, can cook some basic things, enjoys all kinds of music, sometimes has to be forced outside from the computer, oh did I mention computer geek?, probably killed any deal there, treats his momma good and has a wonderful heart!

Next bachelor(ette) Please? lol

I doubt if either mother would have "panted" long enough for that to happen. lol

sam
Sorlenna wrote:
And if Bentley had got the show on the road, or Sarah had waited just a few hours, they could have had the same birthday, even!

i'm thinking it sounds pretty good five.

sam
5mmdpns wrote:
Yah, but I am thinking that I would love to chase that carmel/pb sandwich with a dill pickle! Make that carmel and pb on toasted rye, dilly on the side, and a good stiff coffee! hmmmm, sounds like I may have to go get a can of Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk and see if it tastes as good as what it is sounding! Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know!!!!!!!!! That would be nice.


Pontuf said:


> Lucky you! Send some our way!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I know Sam's gone out, but I keep forgetting to ask: was Bentley's room done in elephants? Or am I mixing that up with someone else?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love salad nights - I try to keep a couple of hard boiled eggs and shredded cheese for my "salad"!!! It doesn't have much lettuce in it but everything - cucs-tomatos-celery - olives yummmm


Sorlenna said:


> Yes, finally! We will take all we can get--we have been in extreme drought for a while now, so this is quite welcome.
> 
> I call myself a chickentarian as that is about the only meat I eat. LOL He informed me this morning that he is going to eat cereal and fruit for supper tonight. :shock: So I may just make a salad for me.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We love to see you Tammy - just jump in and say hi!!!


TammyK said:


> I do sneak in every once in a while, I just don't post very often. Thanks for rolling out the Welcome Wagon!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We have *RAIN!!!!*
> 
> Wahoo!


Your little Sarah is beautiful. And yay for the rain! When I lived in Colorado I remember my mother, and her gardening friends, scanning the sky hoping for clouds that would produce rain.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm thinking yes Sorlenna - green????? Gosh CRAFT strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I know Sam's gone out, but I keep forgetting to ask: was Bentley's room done in elephants? Or am I mixing that up with someone else?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I love salad nights - I try to keep a couple of hard boiled eggs and shredded cheese for my "salad"!!! It doesn't have much lettuce in it but everything - cucs-tomatos-celery - olives yummmm


We don't eat much lettuce but instead use fresh spinach as a base. I love it.



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm thinking yes Sorlenna - green????? Gosh CRAFT strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!


That sounds right to me--though of course I am sure Sam will verify. I know he was interested in the elephant pattern a while back.

He just got home, so I will be off in search of that salad and back later. He is doing his workshop tomorrow and I'll be going along, I think, so will be out most of the day. I know I'll have my work cut out catching up when I get back.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just sent a post to say what I had been doing and to wish the new arrivals the best and it has disappeared. Oh well. Best wishes to all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Have a great evening meal Sam, and a good read in your book! what book are you reading?
I have my financial advisor coming over this evening to go over some paper work stuff and to set up a monthly fund from John's retirement income fund. I dont understand lots of the legal stuffings but, then why should I when I have my financial guy to do that!
It is raining a bit here too this evening. Likely is to do some drizzling tomorrow. Zoe


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Congrats on new baby. Again wonderful recipes. Glad you survived the storm we had the other night. Heard tornados up you'lls way. We had rain, more rain. But no other problems. Been working on the pool and knitting in between. Started a scrape afghan. I have enough yarn for more than one. Lol.have great Father's Day with all your grand kids.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Julie, not much longer now! I am, not sure what time it will be here - I will be thinking of you and fale -- take care and have a great time. 

Sam- you must be so tired. you need to put your feet up and practice with that rocking chair so you are ready for Bentley.

Are the boys home now or still with their Grandma? Such a wonderful time when a new child is born. My thoughts are with Sorlenna too. 

A girl and a boy grandchildren for the TP! 

I will be around tomorrow and then we are going away for a few days. 

Going to visit a quilting retreat where my friends are, on the road to Edmonton, then into the Huge West Edmonton Mall, then to Hinton to visit with friends, then to Jasper and if the weather is good we will do some touring around that beautiful place, then drive down the highway from Jasper to Banff , and then to Canmore (yarn store) and then home for Wednesday or Thursday -- Both of us are ready to get away for a few days. 

I will be off line so will likely have withdrawal symptoms. By the time I get back Bentley and Heidi will likely be home and the rocking chair will be in use. 

I hope Nana Caren is having a wonderful holiday in London. Oh I wish I was there with her. So much to see there. 

Talk to you all tomorrow before we go to Kelly's for fathers' day dinner - then away on Sunday morning. 

Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So our Raven visitor is still in the yard. Welcome to Alan's Raven Haven..... DH called a licensed raven rescuer yesterday - she's up in Flagstaff. After listening to the whole story and being amazed - we have all come to the conclusion that "Rocky" is a fledgling raven. Probably blown from the nest on Monday during the high winds or just separated from his Mom and Dad. He should spend a couple more months with them learning to fly and hunt..... but he's going to have to get a "crash" course on his own. He is making short flights when "encouraged". (when we get too close) but he doesn't go far and comes back as soon as we clear his area. He's making himself at home in the Chicken Yard and likes the perches. DH is feeding him gourmet raven meals of cooked oatmeal, fresh fruit, moistened dry dog food, and Rocky's favorite - raw hamburger. DH took a board out of the wooden fence that is a wind break for our garden which gives me a great spot to take pictures - I will attempt that this afternoon. Marsha (the raven rescuerer) says we are doing everything right - and that he will "wild up" on his own. She said that as he gains confidence in his flying he will go further and since Ravens are very social he will "hook up" with the next ravens that cross his path. I hope he hangs around for a while and learns to maneuver a little better before he "flies the coop" - my heart is in my throat everytime he does a little hop and trys to get off the ground!! He kind of skips all over the yard and seems perfectly happy - but a bird needs to be a bird!!! This is what happens when you decide no more pets after your last doggie furbaby is gone..... stray cats start hanging around and you "have" to feed them and Ravens crash in your yard and make themselves at home. The chicken coop was empty because I DIDN'T want any thing to tie us down!!!!! Too funny - life will getcha won't it??? luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, not much longer now! I am, not sure what time it will be here - I will be thinking of you and fale -- take care and have a great time.
> 
> Sam- you must be so tired. you need to put your feet up and practice with that rocking chair so you are ready for Bentley.
> 
> ...


The dogs will go shortly! And my niece is going to come and stay the night, so we wake up and head out from here- good thing I am an early riser! 
Have a lovely break, Shirley!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> Phyllis is here taking care of the little boys  I am staying clear  things were a little testy when I went over this morning  phyllis thinks families should mimic the waltons  she forgets that was made for television. She gets upset when things get too hectic  like when no one wants to eat when she thinks they should  or some want to eat and other are not ready  Im staying clear. Lol
> 
> I better be quiet and get things on the ball.
> 
> sam


I don't blame you, Sam, when things get testy, I find somewhere else to be!! Enjoy your dinner out. I understand what you mean about Gary's family not being 'touch-feely'. My father's family and my husband's family are like that. My family are always hugging and my children were raised the same way. They never greet me or tell me good-bye without telling me they love me and I, them. 
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So our Raven visitor is still in the yard. Welcome to Alan's Raven Haven..... DH called a licensed raven rescuer yesterday - she's up in Flagstaff. After listening to the whole story and being amazed - we have all come to the conclusion that "Rocky" is a fledgling raven. Probably blown from the nest on Monday during the high winds or just separated from his Mom and Dad. He should spend a couple more months with them learning to fly and hunt..... but he's going to have to get a "crash" course on his own. He is making short flights when "encouraged". (when we get too close) but he doesn't go far and comes back as soon as we clear his area. He's making himself at home in the Chicken Yard and likes the perches. DH is feeding him gourmet raven meals of cooked oatmeal, fresh fruit, moistened dry dog food, and Rocky's favorite - raw hamburger. DH took a board out of the wooden fence that is a wind break for our garden which gives me a great spot to take pictures - I will attempt that this afternoon. Marsha (the raven rescuerer) says we are doing everything right - and that he will "wild up" on his own. She said that as he gains confidence in his flying he will go further and since Ravens are very social he will "hook up" with the next ravens that cross his path. I hope he hangs around for a while and learns to maneuver a little better before he "flies the coop" - my heart is in my throat everytime he does a little hop and trys to get off the ground!! He kind of skips all over the yard and seems perfectly happy - but a bird needs to be a bird!!! This is what happens when you decide no more pets after your last doggie furbaby is gone..... stray cats start hanging around and you "have" to feed them and Ravens crash in your yard and make themselves at home. The chicken coop was empty because I DIDN'T want any thing to tie us down!!!!! Too funny - life will getcha won't it??? luv-AZ


He sounds a delightful visitor! Landed in just the right place!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dogs will go shortly! And my niece is going to come and stay the night, so we wake up and head out from here- good thing I am an early riser!
> Have a lovely break, Shirley!


That is wonderful that your niece is spending the night so you don't have to worry about when she is arriving. Sounds like you have everything ready and I'm just so happy for you.
Big Hugs, love, and Bon Voyage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.

Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is wonderful that your niece is spending the night so you don't have to worry about when she is arriving. Sounds like you have everything ready and I'm just so happy for you.
> Big Hugs, love, and Bon Voyage.


Thank you Angora! She will only stay because the dogs will have gone- she is terrified of dogs- and they know it! You should hear them bark when she comes! Which is all a vicious circle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> 
> Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Love the shots of your wild life! My two Tui I was so worried about when their tree got cut down have extended their range- I hear them quite often!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I don't blame you, Sam, when things get testy, I find somewhere else to be!! Enjoy your dinner out. I understand what you mean about Gary's family not being 'touch-feely'. My father's family and my husband's family are like that. My family are always hugging and my children were raised the same way. They never greet me or tell me good-bye without telling me they love me and I, them.
> JuneK


My family is touchy feely, DHs is not, he has learned to be thank you lord!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

During the last tea party you were all thankful for your sisters, I have always wanted one, sadly i am an only child.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> During the last tea party you were all thankful for your sisters, I have always wanted one, sadly i am an only child.


Not an only child, but only daughter- so I do have a sort of fellow feeling- would have loved a sister!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, the recipes sound wonderful. Love anything with dill and my dill is growing so good in its big pot. But something is wrong with my basil. I can always grow that but this is suffering. Hug the baby for me. Just love little ones.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dogs will go shortly! And my niece is going to come and stay the night, so we wake up and head out from here- good thing I am an early riser!
> Have a lovely break, Shirley!


you too Julie- I will be thinking about you. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> you too Julie- I will be thinking about you. Shirley


Thanks, Shirley!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH did dillychicken on grill, sliced yellow squash zucchini into planks planksand did those on the grill with portebellos and garlicbread, yummy! I am full n happy. I overdid it today and am just beat beat got the stuff for cheesecakes no energy will make them tomorrow. Ate outside,beautiful evening. Gonnaclimb in the swing nfall asleep!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, have a lovely time, take care, you know we will be thinking of you & you'll be in my prayers. Come back happy & looking forward to going again.

Love, Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, have a lovely time, take care, you know we will be thinking of you & you'll be in my prayers. Come back happy & looking forward to going again.
> 
> Love, Tessa


Thanks so much, Tessa! I do hope that is how things will work out!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

A big welcome to Bentley James! Congratulation Sam. I am so glad to hear that Heidi and Bentley are doing well. I just love that name. I can't wait to see the pictures.

Gigi


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Best wishes to all at your place, Sam. Hope Phyllis gets over whatever is making her edgy. Really looking forward to meeting all the TKPers in July and your family.

Hope that Bentley and Heidi are getting comfortable with one another.

Have a quiet evening and sunny and dry weather for the mowing tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie,

Safe travels. I hope everything works out as you hope. We will all be looking forward to get reports as you are able.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers and grandfathers !


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> During the last tea party you were all thankful for your sisters, I have always wanted one, sadly i am an only child.


I'm an only child, too, but my friend Betty and I consider ourselves sisters. We met on the first day of 1st grade and have been best friends ever since - almost 60 years!!! We see each other 2 or 3 times a year and talk on the phone a lot. Love her to death! 
I think that the folks on this tea party are becoming a big extended family - we are really becoming close and I think that the get-together this summer will really seal the deal. Can't wait; that reminds me have to get DH to make our reservation this weekend. 
DH is calling, better go see what's going on! Love, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> Safe travels. I hope everything works out as you hope. We will all be looking forward to get reports as you are able.


well we are one step closer- the dogs have just gone to the kennels- full of enthusiasm for new experiences- Ringo slipped his collar and fell out of the van- but he is a good fellow, we got the collar back on, and off they went! I just need to calm down a little- one ride fell through, but I had two back up plans- people are so kind! Thanks diva for your good wishes!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Take some deep breaths Julie !!! one - two, one - two !!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

GREAT photos....


Angora1 said:


> AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> 
> Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope all are ok especially the new babies. I have posted twice tonight but both my posts seem to have vanished.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dogs will go shortly! And my niece is going to come and stay the night, so we wake up and head out from here- good thing I am an early riser!
> Have a lovely break, Shirley!


Julie,I am praying traveling mercy for you, and that all is well, and that your prayers are answered, too. Enjoy and all will be as you want it, that is my prayer for you, may blessing follow you in all you do.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> 
> Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


How wonderful, to see thanks for sharing, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> 
> Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It might be an escaped pet as it isn't bothered by you being near.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> During the last tea party you were all thankful for your sisters, I have always wanted one, sadly i am an only child.


WHile I really appreciate them all now their were many times as a child when I wished I had been an only child. My memories of childhood include an awful lot of fighting with my siblings and constantly being picked on- I thought I was meant to do that as the oldest but it was the others ganging up on me. DId ask Mum once and she said we did have many times of getting on well, for some reason it the negative things I remember
But those remaining all get on very well together now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Shirley I hope your trip goes well and you have a great time.
ANd Julie that you get some really good times with Fale.
And now for me to get organised for the HAndknitters Guild this afternoon. I was on the roster for the door and thought how silly, I'm never there in winter becuase of the football. And then checked- we play tomorrow. ANd it was the only day in about three months that I will be there! Too many weddings, engagements and 8-ths this year to get to many football matches either.But tomorrow will work- and Vicky is probably coming. Not only htat she hopes to get a lesson in crotchet, she has found a blanket she wants to do. Figures it won't take her long to pick it up as she did some as a child. She could easily do it from the internet or even a book but it will be nice to help her myself. So hopefully her husband is working tomorrow morning and not sleeping!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

2 new babies, Julie finally going to see Fale, others on holiday, wow, what a week! I don't things ever calm down since there are so many of us on the TP!

Sam, how did the problem with your other daughter go? Has she gone to see Bentley? I don't understand how anyone would not want to see a new baby! I agree with you. Stay clear of the drama with Phyllis!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie we will all be with you on your plane ride . Have a wonderful trip. I am so happy that you and Fale will be reunited. Please give Fale a bug hug from all of us. Please please check in often because we are going to miss you like crazy! Stay safe, stand your ground, treasure your time with Fale, enjoy your holiday. Many hugs 

XO
Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Shirley I hope your trip goes well and you have a great time.
> ANd Julie that you get some really good times with Fale.
> And now for me to get organised for the HAndknitters Guild this afternoon. I was on the roster for the door and thought how silly, I'm never there in winter becuase of the football. And then checked- we play tomorrow. ANd it was the only day in about three months that I will be there! Too many weddings, engagements and 8-ths this year to get to many football matches either.But tomorrow will work- and Vicky is probably coming. Not only htat she hopes to get a lesson in crotchet, she has found a blanket she wants to do. Figures it won't take her long to pick it up as she did some as a child. She could easily do it from the internet or even a book but it will be nice to help her myself. So hopefully her husband is working tomorrow morning and not sleeping!


Thanks darowil! it feels like I am in the final countdown now!
Hope Vicky enjoys her crochet lesson!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> 2 new babies, Julie finally going to see Fale, others on holiday, wow, what a week! I don't things ever calm down since there are so many of us on the TP!
> 
> Sam, how did the problem with your other daughter go? Has she gone to see Bentley? I don't understand how anyone would not want to see a new baby! I agree with you. Stay clear of the drama with Phyllis!


It has taken a while, hasn't it!? But things must work out!
Hope all is going well for you Pammie!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind and will not even wear high heeled shoes!!!!!!) :evil: Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. :thumbdown: And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe :? :| :-(


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind!!!!!!) Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe


Hope you are ok. It's always something isn't it?? I think a cuddle with Luckymsounds perfect. So miss our dog for that.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind!!!!!!) Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe


MY MY, :shock: please be careful girl.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hope you are ok. It's always something isn't it?? I think a cuddle with Luckymsounds perfect. So miss our dog for that.


yup, something comes along to break up the monotonity but it does not have to be climbing a ladder!!!!! I would rather face the frogs in my knitting basket!!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie we will all be with you on your plane ride . Have a wonderful trip. I am so happy that you and Fale will be reunited. Please give Fale a bug hug from all of us. Please please check in often because we are going to miss you like crazy! Stay safe, stand your ground, treasure your time with Fale, enjoy your holiday. Many hugs
> 
> XO
> Pontuf


I hope to check in- just as I hope to have time on my own with Fale- it is good to think of the hugs I have in store- I will certainly mention how many are thinking of us- he will recall my computer friends! - once he sees me on the computer- he has had hopes of learning himself- but even a mobile phone is a bit beyond what he can learn. 
Once upon a time he enthusiastically learned to use the bread machine- this has actually just gone on the blink- so I am back to kneading by hand- or using the Kenwood- no major problem just a bit more time consuming- it will take a while to save up for a replacement.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Now you have an excuse to just sit and frog or knit. Just call Lucky to come and sit with you .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind and will not even wear high heeled shoes!!!!!!) :evil: Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. :thumbdown: And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe :? :| :-(


Oh dear! Hope you will still be able to wear your trousers tomorrow, I.e. that it is not too swollen! (goodness that word is looking odd!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Hope you will still be able to wear your trousers tomorrow, I.e. that it is not too swollen! (goodness that word is looking odd!)


Yup, I plan on wearing leg hiding pants! hahhaa, got to play the organ for mass tomorrow! We have a little girl being baptized tomorrow at mass. Should be exciting for everyone as this usually gets done at the main church and we are just a little congregation of believers. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't blame you, Sam, when things get testy, I find somewhere else to be!! Enjoy your dinner out. I understand what you mean about Gary's family not being 'touch-feely'. My father's family and my husband's family are like that. My family are always hugging and my children were raised the same way. They never greet me or tell me good-bye without telling me they love me and I, them.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Spider said:


> Now you have an excuse to just sit and frog or knit. Just call Lucky to come and sit with you .


She has given me her cuddles and loves. Did not knit tonight but did listen to some cds and rocked with her in my rocking chair! I did not wish to disturb the frogs and redirect their croaking! lol, off to bed now before I face another disrupting thing around my place! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love the shots of your wild life! My two Tui I was so worried about when their tree got cut down have extended their range- I hear them quite often!


I am thrilled to hear this. Thank goodness. I know they mean a lot to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I am thrilled to hear this. Thank goodness. I know they mean a lot to you.


It was such a relief that they did not dessert us!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

FranVan said:


> Congrats on new baby. Again wonderful recipes. Glad you survived the storm we had the other night. Heard tornados up you'lls way. We had rain, more rain. But no other problems. Been working on the pool and knitting in between. Started a scrape afghan. I have enough yarn for more than one. Lol.have great Father's Day with all your grand kids.


Another Ohioan, welcome. I moved to NY from there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have lived many places but Ont., Canada, Ohio, and NY are the main ones.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You can be my sister -I would love to have you XOXOXOXO


Pup lover said:


> During the last tea party you were all thankful for your sisters, I have always wanted one, sadly i am an only child.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, not much longer now! I am, not sure what time it will be here - I will be thinking of you and fale -- take care and have a great time.
> 
> Sam- you must be so tired. you need to put your feet up and practice with that rocking chair so you are ready for Bentley.
> 
> ...


Hope there will be pictures of that gorgeous area. Have a fabulous time and a safe trip.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh man we are sisters.............


Pup lover said:


> My family is touchy feely, DHs is not, he has learned to be thank you lord!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

you got it J!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Not an only child, but only daughter- so I do have a sort of fellow feeling- would have loved a sister!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> So our Raven visitor is still in the yard. Welcome to Alan's Raven Haven..... DH called a licensed raven rescuer yesterday - she's up in Flagstaff. After listening to the whole story and being amazed - we have all come to the conclusion that "Rocky" is a fledgling raven. Probably blown from the nest on Monday during the high winds or just separated from his Mom and Dad. He should spend a couple more months with them learning to fly and hunt..... but he's going to have to get a "crash" course on his own. He is making short flights when "encouraged". (when we get too close) but he doesn't go far and comes back as soon as we clear his area. He's making himself at home in the Chicken Yard and likes the perches. DH is feeding him gourmet raven meals of cooked oatmeal, fresh fruit, moistened dry dog food, and Rocky's favorite - raw hamburger. DH took a board out of the wooden fence that is a wind break for our garden which gives me a great spot to take pictures - I will attempt that this afternoon. Marsha (the raven rescuerer) says we are doing everything right - and that he will "wild up" on his own. She said that as he gains confidence in his flying he will go further and since Ravens are very social he will "hook up" with the next ravens that cross his path. I hope he hangs around for a while and learns to maneuver a little better before he "flies the coop" - my heart is in my throat everytime he does a little hop and trys to get off the ground!! He kind of skips all over the yard and seems perfectly happy - but a bird needs to be a bird!!! This is what happens when you decide no more pets after your last doggie furbaby is gone..... stray cats start hanging around and you "have" to feed them and Ravens crash in your yard and make themselves at home. The chicken coop was empty because I DIDN'T want any thing to tie us down!!!!! Too funny - life will getcha won't it??? luv-AZ


Almost thinking we have a movie here or at least a short film. Love this AZ. He knows good people when he sees them. He may never forget you and return from time to time. They say they can recognize faces.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> During the last tea party you were all thankful for your sisters, I have always wanted one, sadly i am an only child.


Hmmm, you now have lots of sisters on here PupLover and soon you will get real hugs. ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh I see we need to include Julie too.!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> you got it J!!


Why thank you, AZ!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> DH did dillychicken on grill, sliced yellow squash zucchini into planks planksand did those on the grill with portebellos and garlicbread, yummy! I am full n happy. I overdid it today and am just beat beat got the stuff for cheesecakes no energy will make them tomorrow. Ate outside,beautiful evening. Gonnaclimb in the swing nfall asleep!


Sounds like a good plan. Nice way to get a sleep after such a good meal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmm, you now have lots of sisters on here PupLover and soon you will get real hugs. ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh I see we need to include Julie too.!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm an only child, too, but my friend Betty and I consider ourselves sisters. We met on the first day of 1st grade and have been best friends ever since - almost 60 years!!! We see each other 2 or 3 times a year and talk on the phone a lot. Love her to death!
> I think that the folks on this tea party are becoming a big extended family - we are really becoming close and I think that the get-together this summer will really seal the deal. Can't wait; that reminds me have to get DH to make our reservation this weekend.
> DH is calling, better go see what's going on! Love, Paula


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> well we are one step closer- the dogs have just gone to the kennels- full of enthusiasm for new experiences- Ringo slipped his collar and fell out of the van- but he is a good fellow, we got the collar back on, and off they went! I just need to calm down a little- one ride fell through, but I had two back up plans- people are so kind! Thanks diva for your good wishes!


Oh no, can't believe a ride fell through. So glad you found someone else. I thought your niece was there to take you. :shock: Now for all to go as planned. Can see why you need to calm down with things like Ringo falling out of the van as the collar came off and rides falling through, plus excitement. Hope you get a good nights rest and a lovely ride to the airport. What time is planned lift-off?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you.



Gweniepooh said:


> GREAT photos....


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening to all: It is 71 deg and sunny in the late afternoon here in the sometimes summy Calif. My friend came over to make some adjustments to my computer and to make my 
getting on the tp easier I hope. I am still going to Sr ctr 2 days a week-Mon. and Thurs. Knitting the traveling vine not sure if I'll make it a cowl or scarf- I don't usually wear scarves. I wear a lot of purple and pink so it is a lovely blush or baby pink. Many have commented already on the color. I'm still looking for the right orchid for my sweater.
Lurker: My fondest wishes for a successful trip to connect with Fale once again. I hope the two of you are able to share a lot of time with one another. Give hugs and kisses from all of us who are cheering you on.

Sam: So glad that all is well with Heidi and the new little one. It will be a barrel of fun to have a new grandson to bounce upon your knee once more. Will Heidi still be wanting to try again for her girl. 
Not much other news. So I'll check in later for updates. 
Marlark Marge.
PS Safe trips for all that are venturing away from home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> How wonderful, to see thanks for sharing, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are welcome. I have found if I set it on the little guy that looks like he is running the camera takes successive photos and I can get things like a goose calling with his tongue visible that I never could have gotten before. Now it's like I have a new toy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It might be an escaped pet as it isn't bothered by you being near.


That's a thought I hadn't had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, can't believe a ride fell through. So glad you found someone else. I thought your niece was there to take you. :shock: Now for all to go as planned. Can see why you need to calm down with things like Ringo falling out of the van as the collar came off and rides falling through, plus excitement. Hope you get a good nights rest and a lovely ride to the airport. What time is planned lift-off?


8 am- but they want me there around 5 or as close as I can to it- no the niece is still coming- it was the first ride that fell through through no fault of their own- they have been left with no car at all- so no way of getting to work- a major problem for them!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> WHile I really appreciate them all now their were many times as a child when I wished I had been an only child. My memories of childhood include an awful lot of fighting with my siblings and constantly being picked on- I thought I was meant to do that as the oldest but it was the others ganging up on me. DId ask Mum once and she said we did have many times of getting on well, for some reason it the negative things I remember
> But those remaining all get on very well together now.


So glad it is better now. Sad that happened, but it must have been so upsetting and that is why it is all you remember.

I was like a mother to my sisters as I was so much older.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind and will not even wear high heeled shoes!!!!!!) :evil: Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. :thumbdown: And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe :? :| :-(


Sounds like we need to exorcise your tools Zoe with chains coming off saws and ladders jumping out and chomping. I know you did a great job, but jeez, these tools need to cooperate.

:x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all: It is 71 deg and sunny in the late afternoon here in the sometimes summy Calif. My friend came over to make some adjustments to my computer and to make my
> getting on the tp easier I hope. I am still going to Sr ctr 2 days a week-Mon. and Thurs. Knitting the traveling vine not sure if I'll make it a cowl or scarf- I don't usually wear scarves. I wear a lot of purple and pink so it is a lovely blush or baby pink. Many have commented already on the color. I'm still looking for the right orchid for my sweater.
> Lurker: My fondest wishes for a successful trip to connect with Fale once again. I hope the two of you are able to share a lot of time with one another. Give hugs and kisses from all of us who are cheering you on.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marge! good to hear from you! The travelling vine sounds lovely- it looks good in pink! This time tomorrow I should have had lunch in Sydney! At the moment it does not seem possible- I am waiting to hear back from the niece! Odd how one's mood can swing! Fale suffers from that one badly! But it will be great to be able to hug him again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome Sis'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 8 am- but they want me there around 5 or as close as I can to it- no the niece is still coming- it was the first ride that fell through through no fault of their own- they have been left with no car at all- so no way of getting to work- a major problem for them!


I'm glad they didn't just let you down but no fault of theirs. Thank goodness someone else was able to help :!: Now it should be smooth sailing. 8 am is nice but being there around 5 is quite early, but I know it is not too early for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm glad they didn't just let you down but no fault of theirs. Thank goodness someone else was able to help :!: Now it should be smooth sailing. 8 am is nice but being there around 5 is quite early, but I know it is not too early for you. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Definitely not too early! All up I had three separate offers of a ride. Just having a Nicoise pizza- mostly tomato, onion, and olives. I plan on taking a slice with me! If they will let me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all: It is 71 deg and sunny in the late afternoon here in the sometimes summy Calif. My friend came over to make some adjustments to my computer and to make my
> getting on the tp easier I hope. I am still going to Sr ctr 2 days a week-Mon. and Thurs. Knitting the traveling vine not sure if I'll make it a cowl or scarf- I don't usually wear scarves. I wear a lot of purple and pink so it is a lovely blush or baby pink. Many have commented already on the color. I'm still looking for the right orchid for my sweater.
> Lurker: My fondest wishes for a successful trip to connect with Fale once again. I hope the two of you are able to share a lot of time with one another. Give hugs and kisses from all of us who are cheering you on.
> 
> ...


Your traveling vine sounds lovely. Glad to hear from you again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*New Section just opened*.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-177571-1.html#3459332*

This section is for dog owners and dog lovers. There will be lots of different topics and once we get it set up I think it will be a place where you can learn and share all about dogs.

I have helped set it up - Once I get back we will open different topics which will be places where you can get information as to vets, 
medicines, shows, etc. and all sorts of things. I won't be involved except for the first couple of weeks.

I do hope if you are interested that you will go there and join in. I promise it is going to be a worthwhile thread if you are a dog lover. I know that pontuf has already said she was joining us.

Designer


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam and all the ktp'ers, 

Wow this week has flown by and school is almost at an end here. They had an End of the year fete at Gages school. Games, food and an outdoor movie. It was quite a lot of fun but we left halfway through the movie as Gage fell asleep and it was getting chilly out.

Congratulations on your new grandson Sam. Welcome to the world Bentley James. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know sorlenna - I keep forgetting - i'll check tomorrow.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I know Sam's gone out, but I keep forgetting to ask: was Bentley's room done in elephants? Or am I mixing that up with someone else?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that happens to all of us martina.

sam



martina said:


> I have just sent a post to say what I had been doing and to wish the new arrivals the best and it has disappeared. Oh well. Best wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but what a great experience you are having az - not everyone has a raven in their chicken coop.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> So our Raven visitor is still in the yard. Welcome to Alan's Raven Haven..... DH called a licensed raven rescuer yesterday - she's up in Flagstaff. After listening to the whole story and being amazed - we have all come to the conclusion that "Rocky" is a fledgling raven. Probably blown from the nest on Monday during the high winds or just separated from his Mom and Dad. He should spend a couple more months with them learning to fly and hunt..... but he's going to have to get a "crash" course on his own. He is making short flights when "encouraged". (when we get too close) but he doesn't go far and comes back as soon as we clear his area. He's making himself at home in the Chicken Yard and likes the perches. DH is feeding him gourmet raven meals of cooked oatmeal, fresh fruit, moistened dry dog food, and Rocky's favorite - raw hamburger. DH took a board out of the wooden fence that is a wind break for our garden which gives me a great spot to take pictures - I will attempt that this afternoon. Marsha (the raven rescuerer) says we are doing everything right - and that he will "wild up" on his own. She said that as he gains confidence in his flying he will go further and since Ravens are very social he will "hook up" with the next ravens that cross his path. I hope he hangs around for a while and learns to maneuver a little better before he "flies the coop" - my heart is in my throat everytime he does a little hop and trys to get off the ground!! He kind of skips all over the yard and seems perfectly happy - but a bird needs to be a bird!!! This is what happens when you decide no more pets after your last doggie furbaby is gone..... stray cats start hanging around and you "have" to feed them and Ravens crash in your yard and make themselves at home. The chicken coop was empty because I DIDN'T want any thing to tie us down!!!!! Too funny - life will getcha won't it??? luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie - you will be in my heart while you are gone - constant loving positive energy winging to you nonstop - my hope that the days you are there will help bring a successful end to this uncertainty you have been going through - and that the resolution will be to your liking and be easy to live with.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The dogs will go shortly! And my niece is going to come and stay the night, so we wake up and head out from here- good thing I am an early riser!
> Have a lovely break, Shirley!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

momma moser called and said they would "try" and get there tomorrow. really - they live maybe ten minutes from the hospital. Heidi was not surprised but was hurt for gary's sake - I know he was disappointed. some people just don't get it. momma moser also at some point when the first of the grandchildren started showing up that she was not going to baby sit - she had raised her children and was not going to do it again. she had six in seven years - but then who fault was that?

sam



jknappva said:


> I don't blame you, Sam, when things get testy, I find somewhere else to be!! Enjoy your dinner out. I understand what you mean about Gary's family not being 'touch-feely'. My father's family and my husband's family are like that. My family are always hugging and my children were raised the same way. They never greet me or tell me good-bye without telling me they love me and I, them.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are turning into quite a photographer daralene - great pictures.

sam



Angora1 said:


> AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> 
> Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was an only child with two older sisters - they were both gone by the time I was ten - mother worked and dad stayed in the office until bedtime - I cooked for myself and just sort of lived by myself - at least it made me independent and able to make it on my own.

sam



Pup lover said:


> During the last tea party you were all thankful for your sisters, I have always wanted one, sadly i am an only child.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree - sometimes the memory of thegood times get washed away with the memory of the bad times. I don't remember many good times and have no recollection of any holidays when I was growing up - except the ones after we moved to the old folks home - then there really were no holidays since mother and dad were both working.

sam



darowil said:


> WHile I really appreciate them all now their were many times as a child when I wished I had been an only child. My memories of childhood include an awful lot of fighting with my siblings and constantly being picked on- I thought I was meant to do that as the oldest but it was the others ganging up on me. DId ask Mum once and she said we did have many times of getting on well, for some reason it the negative things I remember
> But those remaining all get on very well together now.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam. Friday nite 9:45 pm west coast time watching Blue Bloods and thinking about our friends and new friend in Defiance. Happy Father 's Day dear friend. Many hugs to dear Heidi. XO


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off to bed Sam check in tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know Heidi talked to here this morning - heather goes to be about ten and woe if you call her after that - hence waiting till this morning.

I gather they will be here next Friday - are going three hours from her into Michigan for a wedding shower for Rachel. then will come back and be here the rest of Saturday evening and part of sunday before they go home. it will be as nothing has ever been said - it always has ended that way. and my trying to make things better has come to and end - i'm starting to get headaches from hitting my head on a brick wall so often.

Phyllis is home tonight - the little boys wanted gary to come home and watch the tiger game with them which he did - they miss mom and dad.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> 2 new babies, Julie finally going to see Fale, others on holiday, wow, what a week! I don't things ever calm down since there are so many of us on the TP!
> 
> Sam, how did the problem with your other daughter go? Has she gone to see Bentley? I don't understand how anyone would not want to see a new baby! I agree with you. Stay clear of the drama with Phyllis!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing energy to you five - those ladders have a way of doing that. hopefully a lucky cuddle will set everything to rights.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind and will not even wear high heeled shoes!!!!!!) :evil: Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. :thumbdown: And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe :? :| :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no marge - this is going to be it - having a baby at 41 is a bit different than having a baby at 20. eight children are enough.

sam

it sounds like you are getting around a little better and that is good - hopefully your computer will work better now.



margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all: It is 71 deg and sunny in the late afternoon here in the sometimes summy Calif. My friend came over to make some adjustments to my computer and to make my
> getting on the tp easier I hope. I am still going to Sr ctr 2 days a week-Mon. and Thurs. Knitting the traveling vine not sure if I'll make it a cowl or scarf- I don't usually wear scarves. I wear a lot of purple and pink so it is a lovely blush or baby pink. Many have commented already on the color. I'm still looking for the right orchid for my sweater.
> Lurker: My fondest wishes for a successful trip to connect with Fale once again. I hope the two of you are able to share a lot of time with one another. Give hugs and kisses from all of us who are cheering you on.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you gagesmom - I bet gage is glad to be out of school and ready to enjoy his summer holiday.

Bentley is quite the baby - fits perfectly in my arms.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and all the ktp'ers,
> 
> Wow this week has flown by and school is almost at an end here. They had an End of the year fete at Gages school. Games, food and an outdoor movie. It was quite a lot of fun but we left halfway through the movie as Gage fell asleep and it was getting chilly out.
> 
> Congratulations on your new grandson Sam. Welcome to the world Bentley James. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope it was a repeat - I think it was. but they are always good whether I have seen them before or not.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam. Friday nite 9:45 pm west coast time watching Blue Bloods and thinking about our friends and new friend in Defiance. Happy Father 's Day dear friend. Many hugs to dear Heidi. XO


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Night all, Sam stay happy, and enjoy new baby, don't let anything steal your joy. Until tomorrow,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, so glad to hear you have rain!!! Guess we were able to send you some of ours. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie - you will be in my heart while you are gone - constant loving positive energy winging to you nonstop - my hope that the days you are there will help bring a successful end to this uncertainty you have been going through - and that the resolution will be to your liking and be easy to live with.
> 
> sam


Sam! you certainly have a way of putting your words together! thanks- I appreciate that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and all the ktp'ers,
> 
> Wow this week has flown by and school is almost at an end here. They had an End of the year fete at Gages school. Games, food and an outdoor movie. It was quite a lot of fun but we left halfway through the movie as Gage fell asleep and it was getting chilly out.
> 
> Congratulations on your new grandson Sam. Welcome to the world Bentley James. :thumbup:


That is too cute that Gage fell asleep half-way through the movie. Guess he was tired out from all the fun. My one grandson is like that but his brother would be awake till 3am.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> you know sorlenna - I keep forgetting - i'll check tomorrow.
> 
> sam


The picture was elephants and giraffes. A Safari theme and I believe it was yellow and green in color. Sam will verify, but if my memory serves me right you remembered correctly. It was in the April 26th KTP. I'll see if I can post the photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina wrote:
I have just sent a post to say what I had been doing and to wish the new arrivals the best and it has disappeared. Oh well. Best wishes to all.

That is so frustrating!! Know how it feels. 

Yes we are so blessed with newborns. Two in two days!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> you are turning into quite a photographer daralene - great pictures.
> 
> sam


Thank you Grandpa. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.

I am finally able to download the photos from the phone. Had trouble the last two times for some reason and it took so long. Here are the photos from Toronto taken while walking and from the hotel room. Oh no, they seem to be gone and I downloaded them and all. It told me I had to do an upgrade and I did that and now they are gone from the phone and not in iphoto. Guess it means I will just have to go back again, but the view from our room at night was so great even though it was a cheap room. Some of them turned out pretty good. I will see if I shut down and come back on if they are there. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.

do I want #3 r #14

sam

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/BB13F0EC-A748-4B27-9F45-2F328EA3A875/productID/78F66C4A-14BF-4E62-A3EF-F6650840E72A/?green=8BFC10D4-EE3F-5F1E-BFB2-5386FEC7D3F2


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene - I really had forgotten I had posted that.

what are you doing up so late.

sam



Angora1 said:


> The picture was elephants and giraffes. A Safari theme and I believe it was yellow and green in color. Sam will verify, but if my memory serves me right you remembered correctly. It was in the April 26th KTP. I'll see if I can post the photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.
> 
> do I want #3 r #14
> 
> ...


Both are good- I would be taking number 3


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Grandpa Sam. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.
> 
> I am finally able to download the photos from the phone. Had trouble the last two times for some reason and it took so long. Here are the photos from Toronto taken while walking and from the hotel room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Grandpa. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are good shots- but I am definitely a small city person! Don't like big cities, and tall buildings!


Funny to think that is my home town and what I grew up in. Of course the street I was on didn't have all those tall buildings but we would take the street car downtown. It sure was fun to visit again. So many choices of restaurants and excellent quality too. We really had fun. Will have to go back again. Did I tell you though that tickets for the Musicals were extremely expensive. The cheapest tickets were over $100 each and the best ones were over $400 each. Needless to say, we didn't see one. The Ballet was more reasonable but we decided just to relax in the room and watch a movie. Tempted to get a friend and go back for the ballet though. They were doing Carmen.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I'm putting in my vote for #3, Sam!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

One problem the big buildings caused is our GPS wouldn't work right when we needed it. LOL It started losing the signal and redirecting us when it got it when we were already on the right road, but of course, we didn't know it so we redirected a few times and then caught on that it didn't know where we were, but then for a while, neither did we. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I like #14. Guess it depends on what you are making and who for. #03 if for you, #14 if for me. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks daralene - I really had forgotten I had posted that.
> 
> what are you doing up so late.
> 
> sam


I have insomnia as does much of my family. Was taking melatonin which works, but up to 10 mg. A friend on here told me how it can mess you up if you take it too long. Well, I've been on it a long time so I am winging it now with no melatonin. Sleep for a few hours, then up most of the night, then sleep a few more. I don't mind if I can get some things done. I went out to buy yarn tonight for a project and they don't have the colors in the DK yarn I need. Guess I will buy online as they usually have more colors and types of yarn. Otherwise I would be knitting.

Oh yes, you are welcome. I had saved it on Evernote and when I pulled up Evernote to search for it, it came up on that posting. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was going to go to bed earlier tonight than last night - if I soon don't go it will be too late.

see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely photos daralene - thanks for sharing.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Grandpa Sam. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for some reason I find that very funny daralene - kind of like the blind leading the blind.

sam



Angora1 said:


> One problem the big buildings caused is our GPS wouldn't work right when we needed it. LOL It started losing the signal and redirecting us when it got it when we were already on the right road, but of course, we didn't know it so we redirected a few times and then caught on that it didn't know where we were, but then for a while, neither did we. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and not I am going to bed.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> for some reason I find that very funny daralene - kind of like the blind leading the blind.
> 
> sam


Yes, it was the blind leading the blind. Next time I will have a map in the front seat ready for when we are surrounded by tall buildings. We finally unplugged the GPS and went by what I remembered on the map it had showed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nine hours till I leave for the airport- the house is so quiet without the dogs. The niece has gone to a boxing match, and will come round after that. so I will go and lie down for a bit- in my still house. Almost everything packed- except for the laptop- but I will do that in the morning.
Thinking of our newest grandparents, Sorlenna and Sam, and hoping the new borns are doing well- that Bentley has by now discovered his appetite!
The UK will be waking up, Sam has gone to bed! so good night/ Happy Day to all!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> During the last tea party you were all thankful for your sisters, I have always wanted one, sadly i am an only child.


You have 'sisters' here in the KTP so any time you have need of sisterly advice you just pop in here. Over the years of being the middle sister of three I have had lots of sisterly advice whether I wanted it or not lol
And the same goes for you too Julie!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> 
> Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/
> 
> he does not look like an angora rabbit but with your name of 'Angora' he knows he is safe. Lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.
> 
> do I want #3 r #14
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> nine hours till I leave for the airport- the house is so quiet without the dogs. The niece has gone to a boxing match, and will come round after that. so I will go and lie down for a bit- in my still house. Almost everything packed- except for the laptop- but I will do that in the morning.
> Thinking of our newest grandparents, Sorlenna and Sam, and hoping the new borns are doing well- that Bentley has by now discovered his appetite!
> The UK will be waking up, Sam has gone to bed! so good night/ Happy Day to all!


Night Julie. Must feel nice to have everything all done and soon you will be on your way. Look forward to hearing how things are with Fale. Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.
> 
> do I want #3 r #14
> 
> ...


No 3 looks lovely and bright and no 14 looks warm and cosy . I do wish they would show you a swatch of knitted yarn when they are multi coloured like that as you really can not imagine what it will knit up like!
My choice for what it's worth is no 3 lol


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Just finished catching up on last weeks TP. After delivering the load from KC, I headed to Chicago. Got about 40 miles and they called me to pick a load up in Lincoln, NE to deliver to Galesburg, IL. Just delivered that about an hour ago. Now need to get some sleep.

Sweetened condenced milk in very strong coffee is also drank by the Vietnamese and Thai, hot or iced. I really like it but limit myself. Have frozen scm at my DD2's for when I want it there. 

Very windy driving from NE to IL but the rain held off till now. Saw lots of lightning earlier. 

Busy week but not every week is like this. Do need more like it, though. Hopefully with summer here, work will pick up some. 

Safe travels, Julie and others who will be on their way. 

Brain is shutting down. Was up at 7 am on Friday and it is almost 4:30 am now. 

Have a great day,

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Just finished catching up on last weeks TP. After delivering the load from KC, I headed to Chicago. Got about 40 miles and they called me to pick a load up in Lincoln, NE to deliver to Galesburg, IL. Just delivered that about an hour ago. Now need to get some sleep.
> 
> Sweetened condenced milk in very strong coffee is also drank by the Vietnamese and Thai, hot or iced. I really like it but limit myself. Have frozen scm at my DD2's for when I want it there.
> 
> ...


Wow Kathy, you amaze me. Doesn't matter what the weather, you drive. Should take some lessons from you. Hope you get some well deserved rest. I'm going to try hitting the hay now too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.
> 
> do I want #3 r #14
> 
> ...


I vote for #3


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Grandpa. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.


Good image, Angora! :thumbup:

Just looked at the Noro yarns Sam, and I think #3, but anything with turquoise in appeals to me, a hard choice.

You will be off on your trip soon, Julie. I'm thinking of you.

NanaCaren, enjoy another English breakfast, and have even more fun exploring.

Must leave you all for a while as DD is going back to University today for all her First Year exams next week, so want to spend as much time as poss. with her. See you later.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> No 3 looks lovely and bright and no 14 looks warm and cosy . I do wish they would show you a swatch of knitted yarn when they are multi coloured like that as you really can not imagine what it will knit up like!
> My choice for what it's worth is no 3 lol


If you look at the side of the main image there are small squares with alternative views, and one is the knitted up fabric. Click on that and it replaces the main pic so you can see it better


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Just finished catching up on last weeks TP. After delivering the load from KC, I headed to Chicago. Got about 40 miles and they called me to pick a load up in Lincoln, NE to deliver to Galesburg, IL. Just delivered that about an hour ago. Now need to get some sleep.
> 
> Sweetened condenced milk in very strong coffee is also drank by the Vietnamese and Thai, hot or iced. I really like it but limit myself. Have frozen scm at my DD2's for when I want it there.
> 
> ...


As someone who only drives as a means of getting from A to B, I have enormous admiration for you driving all over the place. Stay safe, and don't get too tired!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I too vote for 3, Sam. The colour balance is good. At the price per hank, I would give a home to any of them but the postage to N.I. would need a mortgage. I'm swithering about how best to use the day. I'm caring for three of my grandchildren this evening and expect I'll not be home until late so I don't want to do anything physically tiring. A day of baking and some knitting might be a good choice. The garden is very wet. We had heavy rain yesterday evening. I was at a lecture at our local garden centre and at times we could hardly hear the speaker because of the hammering of the rain on the roof. The lecture was given by James Wong, a botanist and horticulturalist who features on television. He is very knowledgeable and entertaining. I think he must be in his early 30s so it was good to hear a young person speak with such authority.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> You have 'sisters' here in the KTP so any time you have need of sisterly advice you just pop in here. Over the years of being the middle sister of three I have had lots of sisterly advice whether I wanted it or not lol
> And the same goes for you too Julie!


Thanks dollyclaire- that is nice to know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Night Julie. Must feel nice to have everything all done and soon you will be on your way. Look forward to hearing how things are with Fale. Big Hugs


still waiting for the niece to turn up- I guess that will be towards 11 pm- had a shower and will try again to get some sleep! Bit worried about weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just finished catching up on last weeks TP. After delivering the load from KC, I headed to Chicago. Got about 40 miles and they called me to pick a load up in Lincoln, NE to deliver to Galesburg, IL. Just delivered that about an hour ago. Now need to get some sleep.
> 
> Sweetened condenced milk in very strong coffee is also drank by the Vietnamese and Thai, hot or iced. I really like it but limit myself. Have frozen scm at my DD2's for when I want it there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good image, Angora! :thumbup:
> 
> Just looked at the Noro yarns Sam, and I think #3, but anything with turquoise in appeals to me, a hard choice.
> 
> ...


Less than 8 hours and I should be leaving home! 11 to lift off. It will go fast enough when I get some sleep!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Less than 8 hours and I should be leaving home! 11 to lift off. It will go fast enough when I get some sleep!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Less than 8 hours and I should be leaving home! 11 to lift off. It will go fast enough when I get some sleep!


Sleep well dear lady. Sending peaceful thoughts your way.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> If you look at the side of the main image there are small squares with alternative views, and one is the knitted up fabric. Click on that and it replaces the main pic so you can see it better


Thanks for pointing that out, I am on my iPad mini and did not notice that. I will pay particular attention when looking at yarns online now for that, thank you so much.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations of the new addition to your family. The recipes sound great..I love these computers but sometimes they can be a pain..especially when they catch a virus or something needs to be adjusted and you can't do it..so off to the computer geek..


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

To everyone.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry did a Gwenie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> yup, something comes along to break up the monotonity but it does not have to be climbing a ladder!!!!! I would rather face the frogs in my knitting basket!!! Zoe


Well now you may need to face both. Hope you aren't forced to face the frogs now becuase your leg won't let you use it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Definitely not too early! All up I had three separate offers of a ride. Just having a Nicoise pizza- mostly tomato, onion, and olives. I plan on taking a slice with me! If they will let me!


Don't know if you will get this or not- while I don't see a problem on the plane you WILL NOT be allowed to bring it into Australia so make sure you eat on the plane.
You have warmer weather for the next week than we do. Sydney is mostly 17 and us 15.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> momma moser called and said they would "try" and get there tomorrow. really - they live maybe ten minutes from the hospital. Heidi was not surprised but was hurt for gary's sake - I know he was disappointed. some people just don't get it. momma moser also at some point when the first of the grandchildren started showing up that she was not going to baby sit - she had raised her children and was not going to do it again. she had six in seven years - but then who fault was that?
> 
> sam


My mother was never keen on baby sitting for long or too often (not that we lived clsoe enough to often use her as a baby sitter. But she wasn't certainly not that bad. And she did get to see Maryanne early- in fact as Maryanne was transferred to the city (at this stage we lived about an hour out of town) Mum was her first visitor, visited Maryanne and then came up to see me. 
Mind you Mum still had teenagers of her own when mine came on the scene. My youngest brothers wife is 10 years older than Maryanne (same birthday). Next year is there 30/40th and as my SIL will be here at the time we will need to have a family birthday party. Birthdays don't mean much to my SIL as in China they don't clebrate them but think she might have difficulties avoiding this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I agree - sometimes the memory of thegood times get washed away with the memory of the bad times. I don't remember many good times and have no recollection of any holidays when I was growing up - except the ones after we moved to the old folks home - then there really were no holidays since mother and dad were both working.
> 
> sam


We had very few family holidays- far too expensive for all of us to go and as Dad was unwell his income was very low. After he died we were actually better off financially and did manage some family holidays after that- but I only managed a couple as I then started working and didn't get the same holidays that my next sister got as a student. Should have done my training in the uni! But I think that the year I started was the first year they did nursing training in the Uni.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

how it went.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.
> 
> do I want #3 r #14
> 
> ...


personally I like 3. One skein won't make much of a sweater!
EDIT- I see most of us are saying 3- does that make up your mind for you? Or will go for the other just becuase we all said 3?

When does Heidi come home?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Funny to think that is my home town and what I grew up in. Of course the street I was on didn't have all those tall buildings but we would take the street car downtown. It sure was fun to visit again. So many choices of restaurants and excellent quality too. We really had fun. Will have to go back again. Did I tell you though that tickets for the Musicals were extremely expensive. The cheapest tickets were over $100 each and the best ones were over $400 each. Needless to say, we didn't see one. The Ballet was more reasonable but we decided just to relax in the room and watch a movie. Tempted to get a friend and go back for the ballet though. They were doing Carmen.


I guess people must go at those prices or they wouldn't be so expensive but it hards to imagine spending so much on them (how does the Canadian $ compare to Aussie- or even US as I know approx the comparison there?)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> well we are one step closer- the dogs have just gone to the kennels- full of enthusiasm for new experiences- Ringo slipped his collar and fell out of the van- but he is a good fellow, we got the collar back on, and off they went! I just need to calm down a little- one ride fell through, but I had two back up plans- people are so kind! Thanks diva for your good wishes!


I think it's always nerve-wracking trying to get a ride to the airport...hope the niece comes through for you!!
Happy flight and best wishes...hope it's a grand visit for you!
Traveling hugs,
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


Thank you for posting this. Comforting.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind and will not even wear high heeled shoes!!!!!!) :evil: Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. :thumbdown: And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe :? :| :-(


I think you're brave climbing the ladder to fix the siding. My house could have blown completely down before I'd get on a ladder...terrified of heights but love flying...how strange is that!!! Now I don't have to worry about loose siding since I live in an apartment. Miss my townhouse but at my age, there's a lot to be said for letting someone else deal with maintenance!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We have *RAIN!!!!*
> 
> Wahoo!


Sorlenna, I hope those rain clouds "sat" over you long enough to quench the thirst, I know that would take quite awhile, but it is a good thought I hope ;-) 
I am trying to remember the name of some lakes outside of Albq. they have a campground, I think it was privately owned? Had wonderful bass fishing.. Art and I would take the camper and stay there when he had VA appointments, for his surgeries they put us up in a nice hotel, but otherwise he loved to fish in those lakes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Grandpa Sam. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


How wonderful...thanks for posting that!!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great pictures Angora!

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Grandpa Sam. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> 
> Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


wonderful pictures, we have rabbits also, but they have learned to stay out of the fenced yard, C's dog Cassie is quick to run and chase! It's funny sometimes Buggs will sit just outside the fence, meanwhile Cassie is running up and down the fence line and barking like mad. The cats do that also.. LOL.. just tease her.. she just wants to run and play, they have the freedom we cannot give her, she does not always obey the commands, still learning! :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> During the last tea party you were all thankful for your sisters, I have always wanted one, sadly i am an only child.


Pup, you can join Gwen, Cindi, Deb and I in our family.. we love sisters!!!! I'm sure you would fit in perfectly!!!! I never had a sister, neither has Deb or Cindi, they have been "sisters" for over 40 years, I joined the "family" about 14 yrs ago, Gwen is our newest sister and we treasure her and her wonderful family! Mom calls the girls her daughters loves when they visit or when Gwen Skypes. So, if you want to be part of this crazy fun family, we will gladly welcome you with open arms!!! Just be prepared to laugh and smile and think outside the box at times.. ROFL.
I forgot to add Julie into our family also.. I have such Craft this morning!! I had left out Deb, then Gwen.. rofl.. guess the Doctor visit with mom yesterday stressed me a bit more than I realized, after the x-ray today maybe I'll calm back down. Sorry Julie my dear, wrapping you and Fale in Angel wings {{{{{{{{{{{Julie, Fale}}}}}}}}


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind and will not even wear high heeled shoes!!!!!!) :evil: Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. :thumbdown: And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe :? :| :-(


Zoe, I think you and I are cut from the same cloth, LOL.. you are as independent as I am, fixing things yourself instead of waiting for someone else to come along, also the aides that do not like to be disturbed that bite us when we wake them. Ladders just do not seem to understand that they cannot always hang/lay in peace and quiet, they do need to do their job from time to time. Mine loves to bite my arms and mercy they hate my shins!!! :lol:   Icebag and Lucky to the rescue, always makes the hurts seem so much better :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Grandpa Sam. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


Perfect Silver Owl!!! Keeping you and all that surround you in my heart, have sent requests to friends that unite together, big Pow Wow not far away from my home, hope to go for some of the drumming and dancing.. always wonderful to watch the traditional dances performed by the younger set. Hope to learn more about my GGGM soon also, read that the Trail of Tears now has a display and since it is a major anniversary many items and "story tellers" are at the sites, they will answer questions and so forth, truly hope someone will have some type of record with her and her father's name, I do know that her mother and brother were killed by men trying to steal from them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like we need to exorcise your tools Zoe with chains coming off saws and ladders jumping out and chomping. I know you did a great job, but jeez, these tools need to cooperate.
> 
> :x


*chuckles and sighs* I have not yet resorted to sharpening my metal dpns and poking and prodding the tools with them to cooperate! I have had some stiff words conveyed to them though! hahahaha, Zoe


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Sam! Congrats on the new little..another one for you to spoil!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> You can be my sister -I would love to have you XOXOXOXO


Oh yay!! Thanks AZ I would love to be your sister! XOXOXOXOXO. Happy dance   :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmm, you now have lots of sisters on here PupLover and soon you will get real hugs. ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh I see we need to include Julie too.!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Cant wait to meet evetyone in July and get hugs, so wish it wad possible for ALL to be there maybe eventually everyone will get the chance. Till then skype!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> Bentley is quite the baby - fits perfectly in my arms.
> 
> sam


Was there any doubt at all that Bentley would be the perfect fit for Grandpa's loving arms? hmmmm, I thought not! Now for him to come home and Grandpa to have a go at rocking him! Do you sing lullabies too? or hummmm to him? Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Zoe, I think you and I are cut from the same cloth, LOL.. you are as independent as I am, fixing things yourself instead of waiting for someone else to come along, also the aides that do not like to be disturbed that bite us when we wake them. Ladders just do not seem to understand that they cannot always hang/lay in peace and quiet, they do need to do their job from time to time. Mine loves to bite my arms and mercy they hate my shins!!! :lol:   Icebag and Lucky to the rescue, always makes the hurts seem so much better :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My dear Marianne! You and I are definitely of the same mind! If I waited for anyone to come around and fix stuff, weellllll, lets just say pigs would fly first class all the way!

We should set up house together, with each in our own side of the duplex. hahahah, I would let you borrow my tools when the tools are behaving themselves! I could also teach you the sock stuff! hahhaha, I have lots of stash too that we could put our heads together over and come up with plans for it all! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on seeing the yarn knitted into fabric...I had never clicked on those icons before and now after seeing the swatches, really like #3 and #6 as the most "manly" - although I think they all look great. I'll have to keep that yarn in mind for future projects---really like the colorway.

Either - I like #6 and #11 too....whichever they have enough skeins for your jacket.



thewren said:


> look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.
> 
> do I want #3 r #14
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Grandpa Sam. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been there, Sam and Daralene, and it's pretty scarey until you figure it out. Our GPS did the same thing Dallas...where there are frontage roads next to the big highways....the GPS couldn't tell which road we were on and was always trying to get us to turn off when there weren't any exits. The GPS also didn't work very well in the mountains of TN--we ended up on some scarey back roads on our way to Asheville. I always like to have google maps or something else as a back up.



thewren said:


> for some reason I find that very funny daralene - kind of like the blind leading the blind.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sam, I like #14. Guess it depends on what you are making and who for. #03 if for you, #14 if for me. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


I agree i like 14 also!! Though why do they always run out of your first choice??


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> You have 'sisters' here in the KTP so any time you have need of sisterly advice you just pop in here. Over the years of being the middle sister of three I have had lots of sisterly advice whether I wanted it or not lol
> And the same goes for you too Julie!


Thanks Dollyclaire! In my opinion cant have too many sisters and advice, take what you need and leave the rest.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


Wonderful poem Silverowl! Thanks for sharing


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ love the story about your Raven, must be fascinating! We raised a baby Blue Jay once and when he started flying my heart would be in my throat too! I hope we get to see some pictures.


AZ Sticks said:


> So our Raven visitor is still in the yard. Welcome to Alan's Raven Haven..... DH called a licensed raven rescuer yesterday - she's up in Flagstaff. After listening to the whole story and being amazed - we have all come to the conclusion that "Rocky" is a fledgling raven. Probably blown from the nest on Monday during the high winds or just separated from his Mom and Dad. He should spend a couple more months with them learning to fly and hunt..... but he's going to have to get a "crash" course on his own. He is making short flights when "encouraged". (when we get too close) but he doesn't go far and comes back as soon as we clear his area. He's making himself at home in the Chicken Yard and likes the perches. DH is feeding him gourmet raven meals of cooked oatmeal, fresh fruit, moistened dry dog food, and Rocky's favorite - raw hamburger. DH took a board out of the wooden fence that is a wind break for our garden which gives me a great spot to take pictures - I will attempt that this afternoon. Marsha (the raven rescuerer) says we are doing everything right - and that he will "wild up" on his own. She said that as he gains confidence in his flying he will go further and since Ravens are very social he will "hook up" with the next ravens that cross his path. I hope he hangs around for a while and learns to maneuver a little better before he "flies the coop" - my heart is in my throat everytime he does a little hop and trys to get off the ground!! He kind of skips all over the yard and seems perfectly happy - but a bird needs to be a bird!!! This is what happens when you decide no more pets after your last doggie furbaby is gone..... stray cats start hanging around and you "have" to feed them and Ravens crash in your yard and make themselves at home. The chicken coop was empty because I DIDN'T want any thing to tie us down!!!!! Too funny - life will getcha won't it??? luv-AZ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Pup, you can join Gwen, Cindi, Deb and I in our family.. we love sisters!!!! I'm sure you would fit in perfectly!!!! I never had a sister, neither has Deb or Cindi, they have been "sisters" for over 40 years, I joined the "family" about 14 yrs ago, Gwen is our newest sister and we treasure her and her wonderful family! Mom calls the girls her daughters loves when they visit or when Gwen Skypes. So, if you want to be part of this crazy fun family, we will gladly welcome you with open arms!!! Just be prepared to laugh and smile and think outside the box at times.. ROFL.
> I forgot to add Julie into our family also.. I have such Craft this morning!! I had left out Deb, then Gwen.. rofl.. guess the Doctor visit with mom yesterday stressed me a bit more than I realized, after the x-ray today maybe I'll calm back down. Sorry Julie my dear, wrapping you and Fale in Angel wings {{{{{{{{{{{Julie, Fale}}}}}}}}


Will quite happily join your crazy bunch of sisters, isnt that whay sisters are for? We can all have a grand time together! Is mom having xray for the fall a week or so ago or something new going on? Hope she isnt in a lot of pain and you remember to take it easy and not stress, it will all work out just like its sposed to no matter what you do so no unnecessary stress. Easier sais than done I know.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorelena, I want to welcome little Sarah too! Is that her in your Avatar?


ChrisEl said:


> Your little Sarah is beautiful. And yay for the rain! When I lived in Colorado I remember my mother, and her gardening friends, scanning the sky hoping for clouds that would produce rain.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Zoe, I think you and I are cut from the same cloth, LOL.. you are as independent as I am, fixing things yourself instead of waiting for someone else to come along, also the aides that do not like to be disturbed that bite us when we wake them. Ladders just do not seem to understand that they cannot always hang/lay in peace and quiet, they do need to do their job from time to time. Mine loves to bite my arms and mercy they hate my shins!!! :lol:   Icebag and Lucky to the rescue, always makes the hurts seem so much better :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Im going to join this group too! Id I had to wait for domeone else to fix something or do something I d still be waiting and who can afford to hire everything done? Thankfully I have some good friends who have done sbout everything and are always willing to help. I pay them in food, a good meal and company for a job well done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://knittingheritagemuseum.wordpress.com/

I receive email notifications from Martingale - and this was in yesterday's...I'd never heard about it before. I wonder if any other counries already have museums? Wouldn't this be a great place to visit once it's all set? Our DS and family live in Madison, WI so I'll have to check it out.

Our internet provider was in and out last night so getting on here was very frustrating. I wanted to post that although I have two sisters - they were graduating H.S. when I was going into grade school. We're good friends now, but grew up as more their babysitter than sister. I will take another (and be) a sister whenever possible.

In 4 more hours, Julie will be headed to airport - don't expect you're on right now, but hopefully sleeping - but sending you on your way with love and lots of moral support.

Love the pictures of Toronto -- my DH went up there with his buddies after H.S., but I've never been there. It's now on my long list of places I want to visit.

Love the stories of the Raven -- fun to watch I'm sure. Marianne & 5 --- I'm with you on the fixing stuff--I'm not afraid to get in there to do stuff. Hope the ladder mishap injury heals quickly.

Sam...snuggle with that little one -- I think you'll have to set up a deli counter number system for each of us to know when it's our turn to hold him when we're out there. My Mom was the same as Bentley's other Grandma....after 13 of her own over a 20 year span, and 40+ grandchildren already by the time ours came along, she was pretty much 'babied" out. I know she was happy for us and took pleasure in hearing about them---but she had other issues of her own by then - and then moving to FL and being so far away just created more distance. I know our kids missed out on having her in their lives; but my in-laws made up for it (just as you are) by being part of their lives.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://knittingheritagemuseum.wordpress.com/
> 
> I receive email notifications from Martingale - and this was in yesterday's...I'd never heard about it before. I wonder if any other counries already have museums? Wouldn't this be a great place to visit once it's all set? Our DS and family live in Madison, WI so I'll have to check it out.
> 
> ...


Im claiming you as a sister Rookie! My moms sister was 20 years older than her and her brother was 12 years older so she was pretty much an only child. She was a gma thought it was menopause baby lol.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


That is beautiful, and so true. Thanks for sharing that,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sleep well dear lady. Sending peaceful thoughts your way.


And happy exploring for you and Jamie!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy grandbaby, Sam. I think Baby Bentley is fortunate to have you for a grandpa.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you both have wonderful safe travels! Lurker2/Julie, I'm glad about you getting to see Fale. I've read some of your posts when I can keep up. It must be very exciting! I wish all the best for you and Fale!


Lurker 2 said:


> The dogs will go shortly! And my niece is going to come and stay the night, so we wake up and head out from here- good thing I am an early riser!
> Have a lovely break, Shirley!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know if you will get this or not- while I don't see a problem on the plane you WILL NOT be allowed to bring it into Australia so make sure you eat on the plane.
> You have warmer weather for the next week than we do. Sydney is mostly 17 and us 15.


I am not terribly sure I will get it through customs here- so will probably eat it for breakfast at home- a large slice has gone in the deep freeze assuming I will be hungry when I get home!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures. Seems from the pictures to be a very clean city too.


Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Grandpa Sam. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How was your flight Julie? I'm assuming you have arrived. Am I incorrect?


Lurker 2 said:


> They are good shots- but I am definitely a small city person! Don't like big cities, and tall buildings!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora1 Your pictures are wonderful!!! The bunny could be a postcard!


Angora1 said:


> AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> 
> Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think it's always nerve-wracking trying to get a ride to the airport...hope the niece comes through for you!!
> Happy flight and best wishes...hope it's a grand visit for you!
> Traveling hugs,
> JuneK


Especially when people have a tendency to run late- or just cut it fine! thanks for the good wishes June!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Rain moving in today DH is out trying to get weedeating and mowing fone before it starts. I slept good ferl better though still tired. I will make sure i eat better today and rest. Realised about 3:30 yesterday all i had eaten was an apple and a handful of mulberries while picking. Started a list of things for Sams so I hopefully dont forget anything. Off to get breakfast and work on laundry.

Julie safe travels will be thinking of you. Nanacaren hope that you and Jamie are enjoying yourselves, Rookie when do we leave for Oregon?

Mother Moser, i dont see how any grandparent who could be there wouldnt be there. Tell Gary we have a long line of ladies willing to take her turn!! Now breakfast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Pup, you can join Gwen, Cindi, Deb and I in our family.. we love sisters!!!! I'm sure you would fit in perfectly!!!! I never had a sister, neither has Deb or Cindi, they have been "sisters" for over 40 years, I joined the "family" about 14 yrs ago, Gwen is our newest sister and we treasure her and her wonderful family! Mom calls the girls her daughters loves when they visit or when Gwen Skypes. So, if you want to be part of this crazy fun family, we will gladly welcome you with open arms!!! Just be prepared to laugh and smile and think outside the box at times.. ROFL.
> I forgot to add Julie into our family also.. I have such Craft this morning!! I had left out Deb, then Gwen.. rofl.. guess the Doctor visit with mom yesterday stressed me a bit more than I realized, after the x-ray today maybe I'll calm back down. Sorry Julie my dear, wrapping you and Fale in Angel wings {{{{{{{{{{{Julie, Fale}}}}}}}}


Thanks Marianne, that is a very welcome hug! I must shortly unplug the laptop and will be off air- not sure if I can get a connection on the flight , but it will be with me- just hoping I am not over weight- I have ditched a spare pair of shoes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the tip on seeing the yarn knitted into fabric...I had never clicked on those icons before and now after seeing the swatches, really like #3 and #6 as the most "manly" - although I think they all look great. I'll have to keep that yarn in mind for future projects---really like the colorway.
> 
> Either - I like #6 and #11 too....whichever they have enough skeins for your jacket.


This is a very helpful tip- I stand by my first choice of # 3 !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely poem and so appropriate to how we are on the KTP.

Hope things are going well with you Silverowl; have kept your SO's mom in thoughts and prayers. 


Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning to all....yes I "gwenied" again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I hope you both have wonderful safe travels! Lurker2/Julie, I'm glad about you getting to see Fale. I've read some of your posts when I can keep up. It must be very exciting! I wish all the best for you and Fale!


Thanks! I will feel less nervous when Fofoa turns up- although I am prepared to make an emergency call to the taxi company!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://knittingheritagemuseum.wordpress.com/
> 
> I receive email notifications from Martingale - and this was in yesterday's...I'd never heard about it before. I wonder if any other counries already have museums? Wouldn't this be a great place to visit once it's all set? Our DS and family live in Madison, WI so I'll have to check it out.
> 
> ...


Can't remember whether I answered this- or read it in passing earlier- I have been surfacing since 12 mid night- I guess I will be anxious until my ride turns up! it is nearly 2 -20 am and I am almost fully dressed- just need to do my knee highs and shoes- the house is so quiet without the 'boys'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How was your flight Julie? I'm assuming you have arrived. Am I incorrect?


No, Gwen, I won't be there until about 7 tonight your time!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also like # 14 best; may be because I'm not overly keen on bright yellow....yeah, yeah...my living room is deep gold & looks very yellow in the photos but that is different....I mean in clothing I personally don't wear much yellow but then it isn't for me now is it. Anyway...#14 is my choice Sam.



Pup lover said:


> I agree i like 14 also!! Though why do they always run out of your first choice??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Rain moving in today DH is out trying to get weedeating and mowing fone before it starts. I slept good ferl better though still tired. I will make sure i eat better today and rest. Realised about 3:30 yesterday all i had eaten was an apple and a handful of mulberries while picking. Started a list of things for Sams so I hopefully dont forget anything. Off to get breakfast and work on laundry.
> 
> Julie safe travels will be thinking of you. Nanacaren hope that you and Jamie are enjoying yourselves, Rookie when do we leave for Oregon?
> 
> Mother Moser, i dont see how any grandparent who could be there wouldnt be there. Tell Gary we have a long line of ladies willing to take her turn!! Now breakfast!


Breakfast is starting to feel like a good idea! Rising 2 -30 am- 2 and a 1/2 hours before I can expect Fofoa, I may ring her mobile at 4- 30 am. I just heard an aircraft pull away out overhead- so at least the airport is open- we have had fog a couple of days- it is very still- no rain at the moment - no noticeable wind!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

About sisters..I love the comments about them. Grandmapaula, I think it's wonderful you have had a best friend since 1st grade. I also love the idea of all of us being sisters on the tea party! I had a brother and so sisters. Also I've had 3 sons! When my daughter was born it was nice to have a girl. At the time I wondered if I'd know how to raise a girl! They teach us as much as we teach them I think!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I figured that I had messed up the times when I read further. My heart goes with you on this trip Julie. I do hope your ride arrives on time and that you have no problems with weight limits etc. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> No, Gwen, I won't be there until about 7 tonight your time!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Oh well.....I had just written a lengthy and somehow lost it. Good new tea party to all....I'm already 15 pages behind. Let me see what threads of conversation are spinning out.
Carol (IL)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> pacer - i'm not sure If I welcomed you to the knitting tea pretty - if not - consider yourself welcomed. we always have plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so hope you will be back very soon - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam


I have commented a few times in the past month or so since I found this caring event. I think it is awesome that you do this tea party weekly so that other knitters throughout the world can hear from one another in a caring environment. It is wonderful to hear from so many awesome people and that we can care about one another even if we have never met in person. I don't know much about this event in July called Knit-a-palooza, but it sounds like it will be a wonderful time. I have been knitting for over 40 years and am loving this website as it has inspired me to try different things. I did find a new yarn at Michaels yesterday and had to give it a try. It looks and feels like a caterpillar. I bought the varigated skein and am attempting to make the leg warmer pattern found on the inside of the label. Just playing around and having fun knitting while working 50-70 hour weeks right now. I took a break last weekend to travel to Wis. to visit friends and family and had a wonderful time but returned with a head cold. That is what I get for loving on the great niece and great nephew. I am also working on an afghan for a wedding gift. Wedding is in September so I have to keep focused on that project.

Here is a tasty summer recipe: Corn Salad

Mix together: 1/2 red bell pepper diced
1/2 green bell pepper diced
1/2 red onion diced
2 cans of corn
1 cup of shredded cheddar cheese
2 cans of corn drained
1 cup of mayonnaise
Place this mixture in the refrigerator ready to serve then crush a bag of chili cheese fritos and mix in to the salad. NOTE: add more mayo as needed if it is to dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I am signing out for at least the next 12 hours, by my reckoning- can't expect to go straight on to the laptop when I arrive! I should be under way in a couple of hours or so- bit early still to ring Fofoa- it will be odd not 'talking' to all of you through the day- I could use the android but it won't let me in to gmail, I set up two passwords- not realising I could not get past them with the phone! Live and learn. To my two benefactors my heartfelt thanks that your kindness has made my trip possible. To everyone else, I think the recent discussion on sisterhood sums up how we feel about those of us who speak up on the Tea Party. I know there are many who Lurk- but that is their choice, then we have our wonderful ,kind and insightful host- who always has a word for all comers- Sam I hope you are literally rocking this latest addition to the family! That Bentley has discovered why his tummy can feel empty, and is now eating, or at least suckling. A heartfelt thank you to all who have wished Fale and me well- about 10 hours and I will be able to give him a real hug! It has been a real drought around here- were it not for the affection of the two dogs. Thinking of droughts I wonder Sorlenna if there is still rain, or has it passed away, I certainly hope not- and that you are getting to see lots of images of little Sarah!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have commented a few times in the past month or so since I found this caring event. I think it is awesome that you do this tea party weekly so that other knitters throughout the world can hear from one another in a caring environment. It is wonderful to hear from so many awesome people and that we can care about one another even if we have never met in person. I don't know much about this event in July called Knit-a-palooza, but it sounds like it will be a wonderful time. I have been knitting for over 40 years and am loving this website as it has inspired me to try different things. I did find a new yarn at Michaels yesterday and had to give it a try. It looks and feels like a caterpillar. I bought the varigated skein and am attempting to make the leg warmer pattern found on the inside of the label. Just playing around and having fun knitting while working 50-70 hour weeks right now. I took a break last weekend to travel to Wis. to visit friends and family and had a wonderful time but returned with a head cold. That is what I get for loving on the great niece and great nephew. I am also working on an afghan for a wedding gift. Wedding is in September so I have to keep focused on that project.
> 
> Here is a tasty summer recipe: Corn Salad
> 
> ...


Good afternoon, Pacer. Thank you for this useful recipe. I'm fond of all the ingredients and I'll make it next week. I'm mixing knitting with various household tasks today. I've taken my ice cream churn out of the cupboard and I just hope that the weather improves enough to make eating ice cream worth while!! Rather wet here today (Belfast) and far from warm. Back to my household organising. Affectionately.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Congrats to the family. Exciting times, huh. 
Thank you to the contributor who got me yearing for banana cream pie, love it with any crust. 
Karen


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have commented a few times in the past month or so since I found this caring event. I think it is awesome that you do this tea party weekly so that other knitters throughout the world can hear from one another in a caring environment. It is wonderful to hear from so many awesome people and that we can care about one another even if we have never met in person. I don't know much about this event in July called Knit-a-palooza, but it sounds like it will be a wonderful time. I have been knitting for over 40 years and am loving this website as it has inspired me to try different things. I did find a new yarn at Michaels yesterday and had to give it a try. It looks and feels like a caterpillar. I bought the varigated skein and am attempting to make the leg warmer pattern found on the inside of the label. Just playing around and having fun knitting while working 50-70 hour weeks right now. I took a break last weekend to travel to Wis. to visit friends and family and had a wonderful time but returned with a head cold. That is what I get for loving on the great niece and great nephew. I am also working on an afghan for a wedding gift. Wedding is in September so I have to keep focused on that project.
> 
> Here is a tasty summer recipe: Corn Salad
> 
> ...


I must have missed your earlier comments...welcome to the TP since to me, you're new!! Hope you keep enjoying it so you'll return often. Sam, our gracious host, will welcome you if he hasn't in an earlier post.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> If you look at the side of the main image there are small squares with alternative views, and one is the knitted up fabric. Click on that and it replaces the main pic so you can see it better


Wow, thank you for that info TNS. When I clicked on the small knitted square it even enlarged that.
I still vote for #14 if for me Sam, and #3 if for you. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PtofValerie...What a great lecture. Enjoy the wee ones and yes, save your energy.

Lurker...Sorry you had to wait on niece. Hope you were able to get some sleep in. I'm assuming you mean you are worried about the weight of your bags.:wink:
You should be leaving or already left. Up, up and away and a great flight!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


Love it. Thank you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like you're well prepared!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! I will feel less nervous when Fofoa turns up- although I am prepared to make an emergency call to the taxi company!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My mother never wanted to babysit either. Mind you, my youngest brother is a year younger than my son, so I took care of her when I was pregnant as she was too and lost that one and then when my son was still a just a year old, she had my brother, so I took care of her. Offers the other way around just didn't happen. She was overwhelmed. Doesn't even want pictures of my grandchildren. :-( Makes me sad, so I share with all of you. My family from a different mother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We had very few family holidays- far too expensive for all of us to go and as Dad was unwell his income was very low. After he died we were actually better off financially and did manage some family holidays after that- but I only managed a couple as I then started working and didn't get the same holidays that my next sister got as a student. Should have done my training in the uni! But I think that the year I started was the first year they did nursing training in the Uni.


I have certainly made my good memories, probably within the last 20 years. Did have some great times though when I lived with my aunt and some very early good memories, but childhood wasn't easy.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil ---EVOO

Trisha



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam, glad to see you got this up and going! You enjoy your newest role as Grandpa to lil Bentley!
> Sam, what is EVOO?
> Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normally, we'd be talking about eating ice cream during our usually hot summers....but today it's muggy and cool with rain most of the a.m. so the ground beef that was going to be burgers on the outside grill is now going to go into a big pot of chilli -- so much for summer! Hope you have an ice cream kind of day!!



ptofValerie said:


> Good afternoon, Pacer. Thank you for this useful recipe. I'm fond of all the ingredients and I'll make it next week. I'm mixing knitting with various household tasks today. I've taken my ice cream churn out of the cupboard and I just hope that the weather improves enough to make eating ice cream worth while!! Rather wet here today (Belfast) and far from warm. Back to my household organising. Affectionately.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Oh, I missed the banana cream pie reference. I need to go backwards....that sounds so good for a day like today!


Karena said:


> Sam, Congrats to the family. Exciting times, huh.
> Thank you to the contributor who got me yearing for banana cream pie, love it with any crust.
> Karen


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I guess people must go at those prices or they wouldn't be so expensive but it hards to imagine spending so much on them (how does the Canadian $ compare to Aussie- or even US as I know approx the comparison there?)


From what I got online, today the US $ is worth $.98 to the Canadian $.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> wonderful pictures, we have rabbits also, but they have learned to stay out of the fenced yard, C's dog Cassie is quick to run and chase! It's funny sometimes Buggs will sit just outside the fence, meanwhile Cassie is running up and down the fence line and barking like mad. The cats do that also.. LOL.. just tease her.. she just wants to run and play, they have the freedom we cannot give her, she does not always obey the commands, still learning! :thumbdown:


No dog to chase this one, however I am waiting to see if it comes out to eat the carrot complete with carrot top. Would be fun to see it eating it. They must drive Cassie crazy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Pup, you can join Gwen, Cindi, Deb and I in our family.. we love sisters!!!! I'm sure you would fit in perfectly!!!! I never had a sister, neither has Deb or Cindi, they have been "sisters" for over 40 years, I joined the "family" about 14 yrs ago, Gwen is our newest sister and we treasure her and her wonderful family! Mom calls the girls her daughters loves when they visit or when Gwen Skypes. So, if you want to be part of this crazy fun family, we will gladly welcome you with open arms!!! Just be prepared to laugh and smile and think outside the box at times.. ROFL.
> I forgot to add Julie into our family also.. I have such Craft this morning!! I had left out Deb, then Gwen.. rofl.. guess the Doctor visit with mom yesterday stressed me a bit more than I realized, after the x-ray today maybe I'll calm back down. Sorry Julie my dear, wrapping you and Fale in Angel wings {{{{{{{{{{{Julie, Fale}}}}}}}}


Hope all went well with your mother.

Can't imagine getting to the border and having to turn around and go back. That was a shame but duty calls.

Thanks for mentioning about the Trail of Tears memorial. I will have to check to see if our local Native Americans are having something to attend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Marianne for reminding me to check. I just found this for the annual celebration:

22nd Annual Native American Dance & Music Festival
July 27 & 28, 2013
10am - 6pm
Ganondagan State Historic Site, Victor, NY

Not one but two popular musicians headline this year's 22nd Native American Dance & Music Festival: multiple award-winning and internationally renowned musicians Arvel Bird (violinist and Native American flutist) and singer-songwriter Jennifer Kreisberg. With his Celtic Fusion brand of music, Arvel is always a draw at the festival. And although many festival attendees have heard Jennifer perform as part of Ulali - the groundbreaking Native women's vocal trio - we're thrilled that she is making her solo Ganondagan debut this year! (We've also heard that Arvel and Jennifer may be planning a special onstage musical collaboration...)

Our two-day signature event attracts more than four thousand people annually for the variety of music, Iroquois dance performances, artisan demonstrations, traditional storytelling, Wegmans Family Discovery Tent, Native Arts Market, interpretive programs at the Bark Longhouse and Visitor Center, guided trails walks, and more. Thanks to Arvel Bird, we've added a String Jam on both days in addition to our popular Family Drum Jam. So, if you play the violin, bring it along!

Ganondagan's Native American Dance & Music Festival is the only event of its kind in Western New York, attracting visitors from throughout the country. If you've been meaning to visit, make this your year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles and sighs* I have not yet resorted to sharpening my metal dpns and poking and prodding the tools with them to cooperate! I have had some stiff words conveyed to them though! hahahaha, Zoe


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Karena said:


> Sam, Congrats to the family. Exciting times, huh.
> Thank you to the contributor who got me yearing for banana cream pie, love it with any crust.
> Karen


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been there, Sam and Daralene, and it's pretty scarey until you figure it out. Our GPS did the same thing Dallas...where there are frontage roads next to the big highways....the GPS couldn't tell which road we were on and was always trying to get us to turn off when there weren't any exits. The GPS also didn't work very well in the mountains of TN--we ended up on some scarey back roads on our way to Asheville. I always like to have google maps or something else as a back up.


Yes, that is a great tip about the Google maps. I usually do that. :roll:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Saturday! Hoping we get some rain today. Not doing much today, but will check back later. I don't want to get too far behind! I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Oh well.....I had just written a lengthy and somehow lost it. Good new tea party to all....I'm already 15 pages behind. Let me see what threads of conversation are spinning out.
> Carol (IL)


 :-( :thumbdown: :?
Don't you just hate it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, thanks for the recipe. :wink: :thumbup: Nice to hear from you again.

And a big welcome to all the new people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil ---EVOO
> 
> Trisha


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love your avatar name.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie's ride should have come and she may be at the airport now. Think she lifts off in about 2 1/2 - 3 hrs. Thinking of you Julie even though you won't get this at the time.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I thought I had book marked the homemade laundry soap receipt, would some kind soul please repost it? Thanks!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im going to join this group too! Id I had to wait for domeone else to fix something or do something I d still be waiting and who can afford to hire everything done? Thankfully I have some good friends who have done sbout everything and are always willing to help. I pay them in food, a good meal and company for a job well done.


You just come right along and join in with us! hmmmm, may have to form our own union and leave all the fix-it naysayers pay double fines!!! It is amazing how much one can learn to do because the situation/s demand this of us! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> From what I got online, today the US $ is worth $.98 to the Canadian $.


 $0.98 Canadian = $1.00 US.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, it's sit down time here. I've been cleaning out, washing out/off all the freezers and refrigerators in the house and doing laundry. I'm weary and need a KTP fix for a bit. 

This talk of sisters is interesting. Mine is 700 miles away in west central Illinois, near St. Louis, MO. We talk on the phone often but haven't been home in nearly 2 years. Before that it was a matter of several funerals occurring in less than 4 years.

I will take on any/all of you as sisters if I can join, too. Excited about July at Sam's.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Grrrrrrr!! DH left gum in his pants pocket and now guess what is all over the inside of the dryer!? I trained them all that I have better things to do than stand and empty pockets and turn clothes right side out, how it gies in us how you get it back or do your own laundry. Ofcourse any money found becomes property of person doing laundry. Ive made quite a bit over the years actually, washed lighters, ear phones kleenex(what a mess that is in the dryer!) Gum not usually. Oh well better finish scraping while its still soft!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Well, it's sit down time here. I've been cleaning out, washing out/off all the freezers and refrigerators in the house and doing laundry. I'm weary and need a KTP fix for a bit.
> 
> This talk of sisters is interesting. Mine is 700 miles away in west central Illinois, near St. Louis, MO. We talk on the phone often but haven't been home in nearly 2 years. Before that it was a matter of several funerals occurring in less than 4 years.
> 
> ...


Welcome sister I will take all I can get!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Grrrrrrr!! DH left gum in his pants pocket and now guess what is all over the inside of the dryer!? I trained them all that I have better things to do than stand and empty pockets and turn clothes right side out, how it gies in us how you get it back or do your own laundry. Ofcourse any money found becomes property of person doing laundry. Ive made quite a bit over the years actually, washed lighters, ear phones kleenex(what a mess that is in the dryer!) Gum not usually. Oh well better finish scraping while its still soft!


If you apply ice cubes or an ice pack to the gum it may harden and be easier to scrape off the inside of the dryer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

martina said:


> If you apply ice cubes or an ice pack to the gum it may harden and be easier to scrape off the inside of the dryer.


Hello, I've been outside cutting the back 2 acres. Thought of you Angora as a rabbit ran out from under the brush/weeds under the apple trees and then again from under a rectangular bed filled with weeds. Really cool to see. Really tired and hot right now. Stopped for a minute before heading to the front acre and darn it the blades won't cut on though the mower is running. Will have to get DH to check it out. No, I'm not handy dandy like Marianne and Zoe but do love to cut grass. Will pay for it later from all the dandelion fluff that was flying around but it gave me a chance to soak up some sun and not waste my time nor hobble around with my crummy hips & knees. Funny how even the riding mower wears me out though; yes I do drink LOTS of water when out there too. On the way back in I checked in on the veggie garden and have posted what I harvested today; first harvest! My tomatoes are getting loaded especially my Roma tomatoes. Can you guess what I'll cook or at least slice for dinner tonight? Yummy! Also noticed we have apples galore on the apple trees and quite a bit of pears on the lone pear tree. Hmmm wonder if I can talk DH into replanting some blueberry bushes and a couple of fig trees? He did it 3 years ago but they kind of got neglected being the summer of my chemo & radiation treatment and they just 
didn't survive.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello, I've been outside cutting the back 2 acres. Thought of you Angora as a rabbit ran out from under the brush/weeds under the apple trees and then again from under a rectangular bed filled with weeds. Really cool to see. Really tired and hot right now. Stopped for a minute before heading to the front acre and darn it the blades won't cut on though the mower is running. Will have to get DH to check it out. No, I'm not handy dandy like Marianne and Zoe but do love to cut grass. Will pay for it later from all the dandelion fluff that was flying around but it gave me a chance to soak up some sun and not waste my time nor hobble around with my crummy hips & knees. Funny how even the riding mower wears me out though; yes I do drink LOTS of water when out there too. On the way back in I checked in on the veggie garden and have posted what I harvested today; first harvest! My tomatoes are getting loaded especially my Roma tomatoes. Can you guess what I'll cook or at least slice for dinner tonight? Yummy! Also noticed we have apples galore on the apple trees and quite a bit of pears on the lone pear tree. Hmmm wonder if I can talk DH into replanting some blueberry bushes and a couple of fig trees? He did it 3 years ago but they kind of got neglected being the summer of my chemo & radiation treatment and they just
> didn't survive.


Yummy!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello, I've been outside cutting the back 2 acres. Thought of you Angora as a rabbit ran out from under the brush/weeds under the apple trees and then again from under a rectangular bed filled with weeds. Really cool to see. Really tired and hot right now. Stopped for a minute before heading to the front acre and darn it the blades won't cut on though the mower is running. Will have to get DH to check it out. No, I'm not handy dandy like Marianne and Zoe but do love to cut grass. Will pay for it later from all the dandelion fluff that was flying around but it gave me a chance to soak up some sun and not waste my time nor hobble around with my crummy hips & knees. Funny how even the riding mower wears me out though; yes I do drink LOTS of water when out there too. On the way back in I checked in on the veggie garden and have posted what I harvested today; first harvest! My tomatoes are getting loaded especially my Roma tomatoes. Can you guess what I'll cook or at least slice for dinner tonight? Yummy! Also noticed we have apples galore on the apple trees and quite a bit of pears on the lone pear tree. Hmmm wonder if I can talk DH into replanting some blueberry bushes and a couple of fig trees? He did it 3 years ago but they kind of got neglected being the summer of my chemo & radiation treatment and they just
> didn't survive.


Yummy 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ::


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Cute little squash they're gonna be yummy I bet!


Gweniepooh said:


> Hello, I've been outside cutting the back 2 acres. Thought of you Angora as a rabbit ran out from under the brush/weeds under the apple trees and then again from under a rectangular bed filled with weeds. Really cool to see. Really tired and hot right now. Stopped for a minute before heading to the front acre and darn it the blades won't cut on though the mower is running. Will have to get DH to check it out. No, I'm not handy dandy like Marianne and Zoe but do love to cut grass. Will pay for it later from all the dandelion fluff that was flying around but it gave me a chance to soak up some sun and not waste my time nor hobble around with my crummy hips & knees. Funny how even the riding mower wears me out though; yes I do drink LOTS of water when out there too. On the way back in I checked in on the veggie garden and have posted what I harvested today; first harvest! My tomatoes are getting loaded especially my Roma tomatoes. Can you guess what I'll cook or at least slice for dinner tonight? Yummy! Also noticed we have apples galore on the apple trees and quite a bit of pears on the lone pear tree. Hmmm wonder if I can talk DH into replanting some blueberry bushes and a couple of fig trees? He did it 3 years ago but they kind of got neglected being the summer of my chemo & radiation treatment and they just
> didn't survive.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto for me!


jheiens said:


> Well, it's sit down time here. I've been cleaning out, washing out/off all the freezers and refrigerators in the house and doing laundry. I'm weary and need a KTP fix for a bit.
> 
> This talk of sisters is interesting. Mine is 700 miles away in west central Illinois, near St. Louis, MO. We talk on the phone often but haven't been home in nearly 2 years. Before that it was a matter of several funerals occurring in less than 4 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A few seem too big but will use them anyway. Love squash raw or cooked. DH says he planted some zucchini but doggone if I can find it...what he swears are zucchini sure look like the same yellow squash to me...cantaloupe are starting to have blooms so hopefully we will also have therm. Bell pepper seem to be starting out well. DH also said he planted eggplant but sure haven't seen them either. Oh well....surprise garden!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora, we have the same thing in our family. My Mother in law had her 6th child a year after our 1st was born. Everyone thought it was strange that he had an uncle a year younger than he was! Fortunately, she loved being a grandmother.


Angora1 said:


> My mother never wanted to babysit either. Mind you, my youngest brother is a year younger than my son, so I took care of her when I was pregnant as she was too and lost that one and then when my son was still a just a year old, she had my brother, so I took care of her. Offers the other way around just didn't happen. She was overwhelmed. Doesn't even want pictures of my grandchildren. :-( Makes me sad, so I share with all of you. My family from a different mother.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I want and want to be a sister.

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Welcome sister I will take all I can get!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup and nittergma--you've just been enrolled in my sister list. Thanks for volunteering for duty. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you gagesmom - I bet gage is glad to be out of school and ready to enjoy his summer holiday.
> 
> Bentley is quite the baby - fits perfectly in my arms.
> 
> sam


Then that is the perfect fit. congrats and enjoy him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - the number is beside each sample yarn picture.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I want and want to be a sister.
> 
> Pontuf


Welcome sister!! You and Pontuf are gladly welcomed to toour circle of sisters! XOXOXO


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Pup and nittergma--you've just been enrolled in my sister list. Thanks for volunteering for duty. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Your quite welcome! Thanks for being part of mine!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And happy exploring for you and Jamie!


We are at a hotel in London now, a lot less traveling for us. Plans to go to some museums tomorrow. Jamie is happy she now has a phone that works here, easy fix just change the SIM card out. 
Good luck on your flight. HUGS for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just finished catching up and now it is time to go to church and see if we can get some of our stragglers signed up for Vacation Bible School. So much to do this final week before it begins. Having fun knitting with my new yarn today and took a nap after work this morning since I am coming down with a cold. Wishing safe travels to those traveling and well wishes to everyone. It is raining here in Michigan again today. Much cooler and rainier this year than last year. Have not started up the air conditioner yet this year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I thought I had book marked the homemade laundry soap receipt, would some kind soul please repost it? Thanks!!


Here it is incase no one else has poted it.

http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/whipped-cream-super-laundry-soap-3993.html


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yay!


jheiens said:


> Pup and nittergma--you've just been enrolled in my sister list. Thanks for volunteering for duty. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Afternoon all,

Got a little bit of sleep then decided to drive up near Chicago. Got as far as Peru and stopped for lunch, a trip into Hobby Lobby and a couple other stores. Found another pkg of Lion Brand Bonbons and three skeins of red LB jiffy. Thinking about making at least two Christmas stockings (for DGGSs) with it.

Read through all the posts. I have two biological sisters, one whom I haven't talked to in years (her choice.) The other is in AZ and we talk at least once a week. I also have an exSIL who is now more like a sister. But, I want to join in the Sisterhood of TP. Some of you know things about me that even my family doesn't know. 

Gwennie, I like yellow squash and zucchini when they are small. Not as many seeds and will eat both raw or cooked, esp grilled. I wonder how my DD1's garden is doing? 

Windy here and spitting rain. Wish it would rain enough to clean my windshield!

Hope everyone is well. Rest up pup lover. Regain your strenghth. Julie should be just about to her destination. Praying everything goes well for her and Fale. Sounds like our London travelers are having a high ol' time. Safe travels to any one leaving this week. My DD2 and her boys are heading to Santa Claus, IN for a few days. Had hoped to join them but doesn't look like it will happen. Waterpark and amusement park, plus campground. They will have fun.

Need to straighten up the van, start knitting and take a nap. Wonder what is going to happen first!?!

Congrats again to the new grandparents. Can't wait till one of my DGDs have a girl.

Love the pix. Went to Toronto several times when I was expediting into/out of Canada. Did go to the Canadian side of the Falls and some of the wineries up there. Would like to go visit up there but now you need a passport to get back to the States and I let mine expire. 

Think the nap has won so I will close for now. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is incase no one else has poted it.
> 
> http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/whipped-cream-super-laundry-soap-3993.html


Thank you Nana!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Got a little bit of sleep then decided to drive up near Chicago. Got as far as Peru and stopped for lunch, a trip into Hobby Lobby and a couple other stores. Found another pkg of Lion Brand Bonbons and three skeins of red LB jiffy. Thinking about making at least two Christmas stockings (for DGGSs) with it.
> 
> ...


Always room for more sisters, glad to have you!! If your gonna get down this way again give a hollar would love to meet up. Have ssid 3 times today I was going to nap hadnt happened yet. Phone rings or someone shows up! At least i have been sitting n resting.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YEAH! Thank you!

XO

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Welcome sister!! You and Pontuf are gladly welcomed to toour circle of sisters! XOXOXO


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kehinkle

My father worked on a historic theater restoration in LaSalle Peru. IL. Haven't thought of that town in 30 years! Actually I think the theater was next door in Dixon. Dixon IL is the birthplace of Ronald Reagan.

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Got a little bit of sleep then decided to drive up near Chicago. Got as far as Peru and stopped for lunch, a trip into Hobby Lobby and a couple other stores. Found another pkg of Lion Brand Bonbons and three skeins of red LB jiffy. Thinking about making at least two Christmas stockings (for DGGSs) with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just got an email from Interweave Knits with 6 free Ebooks. One is on socks. I think if you go to their website you can download them for free.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip Designer!


Designer1234 said:


> Julie, not much longer now! I am, not sure what time it will be here - I will be thinking of you and fale -- take care and have a great time.
> 
> Sam- you must be so tired. you need to put your feet up and practice with that rocking chair so you are ready for Bentley.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pictures Angora -


Angora1 said:


> AZ...Thinking of you with your Raven. Did you ever see the You Tube video where the Crow/Raven? kept a baby kitten alive and they became pals for life, even playing games together. When a family adopted the cat the bird kept coming every day to play.
> 
> Makes me think of what happened this afternoon. We have a lovely rabbit in the yard that I hope our fence keeps out of the garden. It is so beautiful and today when I went out it didn't run off. Later, when going past it to the garden it let me walk right by it and I even had garden sticks in my hand and it stayed and watched me come back. Perhaps I will give it one of my juicing carrots. Maybe it knows I am vegetarian. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love the shots of your wild life! My two Tui I was so worried about when their tree got cut down have extended their range- I hear them quite often!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice to be able to teach her yourself!!


darowil said:


> Shirley I hope your trip goes well and you have a great time.
> ANd Julie that you get some really good times with Fale.
> And now for me to get organised for the HAndknitters Guild this afternoon. I was on the roster for the door and thought how silly, I'm never there in winter becuase of the football. And then checked- we play tomorrow. ANd it was the only day in about three months that I will be there! Too many weddings, engagements and 8-ths this year to get to many football matches either.But tomorrow will work- and Vicky is probably coming. Not only htat she hopes to get a lesson in crotchet, she has found a blanket she wants to do. Figures it won't take her long to pick it up as she did some as a child. She could easily do it from the internet or even a book but it will be nice to help her myself. So hopefully her husband is working tomorrow morning and not sleeping!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Be careful 5 - those ladders can getcha-


5mmdpns said:


> So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind and will not even wear high heeled shoes!!!!!!) :evil: Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. :thumbdown: And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe :? :| :-(


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ditto for me!


Ditto for me -- my only sibling is my sister who is suffering with alzheirmers so I could use some more nice sisters too!

*We could all ourselves, the Sisterhood of the KP tea party*!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm trying to keep a journal while he is here - I started posting it on my FB page because DD just can't get enough stories about him!!


Angora1 said:


> Almost thinking we have a movie here or at least a short film. Love this AZ. He knows good people when he sees them. He may never forget you and return from time to time. They say they can recognize faces.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you are still getting to the center Marge - It's always so nice to see your posts. 


margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all: It is 71 deg and sunny in the late afternoon here in the sometimes summy Calif. My friend came over to make some adjustments to my computer and to make my
> getting on the tp easier I hope. I am still going to Sr ctr 2 days a week-Mon. and Thurs. Knitting the traveling vine not sure if I'll make it a cowl or scarf- I don't usually wear scarves. I wear a lot of purple and pink so it is a lovely blush or baby pink. Many have commented already on the color. I'm still looking for the right orchid for my sweater.
> Lurker: My fondest wishes for a successful trip to connect with Fale once again. I hope the two of you are able to share a lot of time with one another. Give hugs and kisses from all of us who are cheering you on.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're right about that Sam - everyday is a new adventure!!


thewren said:


> but what a great experience you are having az - not everyone has a raven in their chicken coop.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ STICKS. Love hearing about your baby raven. I sure hope he survives. How lucky that you were able to hook up with the bird expert in Flag.
We have a couple ravens in our yard. They are such cool birds. They boss all the other wildlife. They are fascinating to watch. They are the only birds that have been observed using tools...holding a stick in the beak and using it to dig. 

Please keep us posted on his progress. Have you named him?
Congrats on selling your darling trailer! It is so cute. Do you have another trailer or have you given up RVing? DH and I keep thinking maybe we would like an RV....... Certainly. Would be easy to take Pontuf with us.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice pictures - I would really like to see it someday.


Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Grandpa Sam. Hope you didn't lose all the buttons on your shirt with them popping off after Bentley was born.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pacer, are you near Paw Paw. ,MI ?

Pontuf



pacer said:


> Just finished catching up and now it is time to go to church and see if we can get some of our stragglers signed up for Vacation Bible School. So much to do this final week before it begins. Having fun knitting with my new yarn today and took a nap after work this morning since I am coming down with a cold. Wishing safe travels to those traveling and well wishes to everyone. It is raining here in Michigan again today. Much cooler and rainier this year than last year. Have not started up the air conditioner yet this year.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

soynds good!


Designer1234 said:


> Ditto for me -- my only sibling is my sister who is suffering with alzheirmers so I could use some more nice sisters too!
> 
> *We could all ourselves, the Sisterhood of the KP tea party*!!!!!


 :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES!

Great name Shirley! 
Safe travels dear friend.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Ditto for me -- my only sibling is my sister who is suffering with alzheirmers so I could use some more nice sisters too!
> 
> *We could all ourselves, the Sisterhood of the KP tea party*!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You have quite a few on here---I count myself as one!



Pup lover said:


> Welcome sister!! You and Pontuf are gladly welcomed to toour circle of sisters! XOXOXO


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello, I've been outside cutting the back 2 acres. Thought of you Angora as a rabbit ran out from under the brush/weeds under the apple trees and then again from under a rectangular bed filled with weeds. Really cool to see. Really tired and hot right now. Stopped for a minute before heading to the front acre and darn it the blades won't cut on though the mower is running. Will have to get DH to check it out. No, I'm not handy dandy like Marianne and Zoe but do love to cut grass. Will pay for it later from all the dandelion fluff that was flying around but it gave me a chance to soak up some sun and not waste my time nor hobble around with my crummy hips & knees. Funny how even the riding mower wears me out though; yes I do drink LOTS of water when out there too. On the way back in I checked in on the veggie garden and have posted what I harvested today; first harvest! My tomatoes are getting loaded especially my Roma tomatoes. Can you guess what I'll cook or at least slice for dinner tonight? Yummy! Also noticed we have apples galore on the apple trees and quite a bit of pears on the lone pear tree. Hmmm wonder if I can talk DH into replanting some blueberry bushes and a couple of fig trees? He did it 3 years ago but they kind of got neglected being the summer of my chemo & radiation treatment and they just
> didn't survive.


Sounds like you have had a busy day! And those squash will be mighty good...we always saute ours with onions...YUM!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oh yay!! Thanks AZ I would love to be your sister! XOXOXOXOXO. Happy dance   :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Angora, we have the same thing in our family. My Mother in law had her 6th child a year after our 1st was born. Everyone thought it was strange that he had an uncle a year younger than he was! Fortunately, she loved being a grandmother.


My baby sister is 2 1/2 yrs older than my oldest son....when I would go shopping with my two sons and my sister, everyone thought she was mine. I always let them think it...she was the apple of my eye and I still think of her as my child!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Talking about all those who want sisters and/or brag about their sisters. My sister was two years older than I was and for a while I thought she was the one who I should aspire to be like the most. Then I realized I had a mother who was invincible and could do most anything! She even knit stuff. I idolized her and watched every thing she did. I was mimicking her in everything. Mom taught me so much! I was very smug about the fact that she taught me to knit when I was ten, and my sister -- well sister had no desire to learn to knit or do anything that a girl/woman was to do. 
Now I do have two brothers and they are great but neither of them knit or crochet. (My youngest brother -- you could mention needles and he would pass out at the thought of needles -- mind you, he likely should have stayed awake to realize that it was knitting needles that were being talked about!) So Sam, would you step up and be a big brother for me? See, I am kinda wanting a brother who shares my passion for peanut butter and dill pickles and knitting!!!!! 
We are to be somewhat rainy and overcast for a few days but at the moment the sun is shining and we have puffy white clouds. I think the wasps are building a nest under my back steps. hmmmm, this I need to observe for a few days and see if they are. If they are, they will not be nesting long enough to set up house! 
As a teenager, I had three magpies that had blown out of their nests. I raised them and they would come sit on me and tug my hair. I did not like them nipping my ears! I would bring them something shiny like bottle caps. They loved anything red. I gave them one of my brother's red hotrod cars! Well they prized that right away. They sure had an uncanny way of hiding things! Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I'm afraid my picture taking attempt was a disaster - I will post the story this evening -


nittergma said:


> AZ love the story about your Raven, must be fascinating! We raised a baby Blue Jay once and when he started flying my heart would be in my throat too! I hope we get to see some pictures.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just got back from my first tent camping trip in decades. Just wanted to try camping with Maya, my Dobie. My DH is 81 and doesn't want to camp. I didn't think I did either. But my soul loves being in nature and it was fun.

Sam, can just picture you rocking Bentley.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Ditto for me -- my only sibling is my sister who is suffering with alzheirmers so I could use some more nice sisters too!
> 
> *We could all ourselves, the Sisterhood of the KP tea party*!!!!!


PLUS Sam...can't leave out our beloved TP host!!!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I want a sign to hang over my washer that says I will launder money free!!!


Pup lover said:


> Grrrrrrr!! DH left gum in his pants pocket and now guess what is all over the inside of the dryer!? I trained them all that I have better things to do than stand and empty pockets and turn clothes right side out, how it gies in us how you get it back or do your own laundry. Ofcourse any money found becomes property of person doing laundry. Ive made quite a bit over the years actually, washed lighters, ear phones kleenex(what a mess that is in the dryer!) Gum not usually. Oh well better finish scraping while its still soft!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well of course you are!!


Pontuf said:


> I want and want to be a sister.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey - I'm available!!!!!!!!!!!!


jheiens said:


> Pup and nittergma--you've just been enrolled in my sister list. Thanks for volunteering for duty. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

XO

Thanks Sis!

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Well of course you are!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

ME TOOO

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Hey - I'm available!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Alan calls him Rocky - and I will post another story in a bit. The trailer is being picked up tue or wed. the lady that bought it is in Denver Co. We do have another travel trailer - a little bigger and more storage in the water tanks - it will be better for dry camping which we do like. I'm not really one for mirror to mirror RV parks. We have had a motorhome in the past and we really like RVing. Pontuf would love it!!!!


Pontuf said:


> AZ STICKS. Love hearing about your baby raven. I sure hope he survives. How lucky that you were able to hook up with the bird expert in Flag.
> We have a couple ravens in our yard. They are such cool birds. They boss all the other wildlife. They are fascinating to watch. They are the only birds that have been observed using tools...holding a stick in the beak and using it to dig.
> 
> Please keep us posted on his progress. Have you named him?
> Congrats on selling your darling trailer! It is so cute. Do you have another trailer or have you given up RVing? DH and I keep thinking maybe we would like an RV....... Certainly. Would be easy to take Pontuf with us.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought a bar b que pan to do veggies - I'll let you know how it works.


jknappva said:


> Sounds like you have had a busy day! And those squash will be mighty good...we always saute ours with onions...YUM!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet you had a great time with Maya as company - peaceful....


sassafras123 said:


> Just got back from my first tent camping trip in decades. Just wanted to try camping with Maya, my Dobie. My DH is 81 and doesn't want to camp. I didn't think I did either. But my soul loves being in nature and it was fun.
> 
> Sam, can just picture you rocking Bentley.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

An update on the Raven in my chicken coop!!
Friday was a big day at the Raven Haven. Rocky managed to get 3 or 4 flights in during the day. The last one was when I startled him trying to take a picture through the fence. That didnt work out very well. He flew into Marys yard and couldnt figure out how to get over the 4 chain link fence. He was standing too close to it to be able to fly over. I finally walked over and he backed off and took off over the back fence and out of sight.He was gone for quite a while and just before dark I noticed a Raven on the wooden back fence- and then another one.. and neither of them were Rocky  he was on the ground in the Chicken Yard and he looked pretty tired. The pair of ravens flew away with caws echoing in the yard and Rocky climbed up on his perch and went to sleep. We dont know if they were the parents, or just a pair of ravens that spotted him. If they helped him get back to his home base or followed him. I hope that he gets stronger and can go with them if they come back. Time will tell.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sunday morning here. Cold but fine. Cuppa time for me. I still have 10 or so pages to catch up on., then off to mums for a while.
Marianne.. I hope your mum is ok? Thinking of you.
Everyone.. sisterhood is the best. I too dont have a sister but i do have some fantastic long time friends that i consider sisters., and now of course all you gals.  What a wonderful group we are. :thumbup: 
Well Julie you will be well on your way if not already in Sydney. Take care. Now i will go back and read on....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AW sweet Rocky! 
I bet the other 2 are his parents. They are such smart birds!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well here is a couple of pictures- I'm still working on getting closer but I don't want to frighten him off again late in the day. I was just worried sick until he came back!!!! I hope they are his parents and keep coming and checking on him. Eventually he will be ready to go with them. -


Pontuf said:


> AW sweet Rocky!
> I bet the other 2 are his parents. They are such smart birds!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Ditto for me -- my only sibling is my sister who is suffering with alzheirmers so I could use some more nice sisters too!
> 
> *We could all ourselves, the Sisterhood of the KP tea party*!!!!!


All are most welcome in as sisters of the TKP sisterhood, I'm sure. Just think: There are no dues, no membership rituals or passwords/handshakes to memorize, and no limits on meeting days or times!!! How much better could it get?

And except for Gwen, M and Kehinkle gatherings, no dishes to wash or homes to straighten up. This definitely sounds like a plan to me, sisters.

And when we do get to meet fact-to-face, we'll only have to mind our manners at Sam's and we won't need to worry about whether there's dog hair under the bed or on the couch.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> My dear Marianne! You and I are definitely of the same mind! If I waited for anyone to come around and fix stuff, weellllll, lets just say pigs would fly first class all the way!
> 
> We should set up house together, with each in our own side of the duplex. hahahah, I would let you borrow my tools when the tools are behaving themselves! I could also teach you the sock stuff! hahhaha, I have lots of stash too that we could put our heads together over and come up with plans for it all! Zoe


Sounds like a plan, I'd let you into my workshop anytime!!! (First Aid kit is next to the sink  in case I need it.. ROFL. I'd love to learn socks.. learning to felt right now, if I ever get through this tote that is.. LOL. Have a few baby projects I need to finish up, Daniel should be coming to visit soon, have to have some things for him to take back for Allie :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I was sitting outside sharpening my shovel and my hoe, my neighbor asked what I was doing.. so I told him.. he shook his head and asked why.. I asked why not, I needed them sharp, he said wouldn't it be easier to buy a new one? ROFL.. Mine didn't come sharpened, not sure where he buys his, LOL.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Pacer, are you near Paw Paw. ,MI ?
> 
> Pontuf


Not to far from Paw Paw. I have been to the area but not into the town. I live near Portage and Kalamazoo. Been down to Schoolcraft and Vicksburg areas.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Will quite happily join your crazy bunch of sisters, isnt that whay sisters are for? We can all have a grand time together! Is mom having xray for the fall a week or so ago or something new going on? Hope she isnt in a lot of pain and you remember to take it easy and not stress, it will all work out just like its sposed to no matter what you do so no unnecessary stress. Easier sais than done I know.


She ended up not going, I called about the waiting time, they were packed, Father's Day weekend and all the tourist are in town, at the lakes, rivers and who knows what all else is going on. They suggested if it wasn't an emergency that we wait till Monday.. I think that is a great idea!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think we all know we don't have to worry about how clean our houses are - just show the stash and none of us will notice anything else!!!!


jheiens said:


> All are most welcome in as sisters of the TKP sisterhood, I'm sure. Just think: There are no dues, no membership rituals or passwords/handshakes to memorize, and no limits on meeting days or times!!! How much better could it get?
> 
> And except for Gwen, M and Kehinkle gatherings, no dishes to wash or homes to straighten up. This definitely sounds like a plan to me, sisters.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey - I'm available!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just got you and Charlotte enrolled, AZ. You are now officially in everybody's sister list. There are no black balls around here!! In fact,there's not even any voting boxes. LOLOLOL

All are welcome and Sam and Doogie and all other guys can be the mascots. Right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We are at a hotel in London now, a lot less traveling for us. Plans to go to some museums tomorrow. Jamie is happy she now has a phone that works here, easy fix just change the SIM card out.
> Good luck on your flight. HUGS for you.


Keep enjoying! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandi the sunset is magnificient! I love your property too. The pictues of Rocky the Raven were cool. I hope those other 2 were the parents and that they do keep coming back. 


AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Very true, AZ. Stash takes priority over just about anything else. Except maybe treats or snacks-- or maybe special recipes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Loving all the talk of sisterhood. I think Sam would enjoy a bunch of knitting sisters as well. I really love my sister-in-law and visit more with her than my own sisters. I also have some very dear friends who are like sisters to me. We get together and laugh, cry or whatever. We have been there for each other in good times as well as tough times. Would not have it any other way.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Time to get back to studying to teach my Adult Bible study for tomorrow. Maybe later, sisters.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
and a vegetarian lasagna
http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lovely to hear everyones news and great photos.. raven... sunset... etc. What a lazy morning i am having. I have the cant be bothereds. Still in pjs. Must move soon i guess.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I love aldis too. Might pop in there today.. love their chocolate, and dips, and ours have really yummy potato gratin in the frozen section.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Talking about all those who want sisters and/or brag about their sisters. My sister was two years older than I was and for a while I thought she was the one who I should aspire to be like the most. Then I realized I had a mother who was invincible and could do most anything! She even knit stuff. I idolized her and watched every thing she did. I was mimicking her in everything. Mom taught me so much! I was very smug about the fact that she taught me to knit when I was ten, and my sister -- well sister had no desire to learn to knit or do anything that a girl/woman was to do.
> Now I do have two brothers and they are great but neither of them knit or crochet. (My youngest brother -- you could mention needles and he would pass out at the thought of needles -- mind you, he likely should have stayed awake to realize that it was knitting needles that were being talked about!) So Sam, would you step up and be a big brother for me? See, I am kinda wanting a brother who shares my passion for peanut butter and dill pickles and knitting!!!!!
> We are to be somewhat rainy and overcast for a few days but at the moment the sun is shining and we have puffy white clouds. I think the wasps are building a nest under my back steps. hmmmm, this I need to observe for a few days and see if they are. If they are, they will not be nesting long enough to set up house!
> As a teenager, I had three magpies that had blown out of their nests. I raised them and they would come sit on me and tug my hair. I did not like them nipping my ears! I would bring them something shiny like bottle caps. They loved anything red. I gave them one of my brother's red hotrod cars! Well they prized that right away. They sure had an uncanny way of hiding things! Zoe


If we are all sisters then Sam gets to be brother to all! Shirley love the name! Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I want a sign to hang over my washer that says I will launder money free!!!


Rofl!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't get to really browse as much as I wanted; DD anxious to get home but did fill a buggy full. Fully intend to go there much more in the future. Will have to check out their chocolate and the potatoe gratin. I was quite pleased in the prices too.



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I love aldis too. Might pop in there today.. love their chocolate, and dips, and ours have really yummy potato gratin in the frozen section.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


Beatiful way to end a day AZ!! Gorgeous thanks for sharinv


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
> and a vegetarian lasagna
> http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/


Youcan always deseed the big ones and shred for zuchini bread or chocolate zuchini cookies. Will post recipes tomorrow


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
> and a vegetarian lasagna
> http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/


I have a friend who makes an awesome chocolate cake with zucchini and it is super moist. I will see if she will share her recipe if you would be interested. My guys won't eat zucchini but they ate that cake because they did not know it had vegetables in it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't get to really browse as much as I wanted; DD anxious to get home but did fill a buggy full. Fully intend to go there much more in the future. Will have to check out their chocolate and the potatoe gratin. I was quite pleased in the prices too.


Aldis is a wonderful store! However if its a specialty item buy it when you see itcause they may not have it again! I love their basil pesto and tomato pesto. Ours is closed right now as they are adding on. :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have a friend who makes an awesome chocolate cake with zucchini and it is super moist. I will see if she will share her recipe if you would be interested. My guys won't eat zucchini but they ate that cake because they did not know it had vegetables in it.


Thats what I did with the cookies didnt tell anyone till they ate them!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would love the recipe! Also would love Pup Lover's recipes. Also thanks for the tip about buying when you see it.



pacer said:


> I have a friend who makes an awesome chocolate cake with zucchini and it is super moist. I will see if she will share her recipe if you would be interested. My guys won't eat zucchini but they ate that cake because they did not know it had vegetables in it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandi is there a difference between an RV and a motorhome? I just looked up dry camping, that's cool.

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Alan calls him Rocky - and I will post another story in a bit. The trailer is being picked up tue or wed. the lady that bought it is in Denver Co. We do have another travel trailer - a little bigger and more storage in the water tanks - it will be better for dry camping which we do like. I'm not really one for mirror to mirror RV parks. We have had a motorhome in the past and we really like RVing. Pontuf would love it!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gwen the veggies look delicious!! I'm not big on Zukes but love the yellow squash! Mix them together and I never notice the differences.. LOL. 
I guess Gwen and I had the same idea today.. since the X-ray was a no go, I dressed in my work clothes and tackled the yard, I don't have as many acres as Gwen does, but this is plenty for me to keep up with! C cleaned the fenced yard, (we call it poop scooping, LOL) then used the small mower and got it trimmed up nicely. I was on the rider and did the front both side yards, and the 3/4 acre in the back, plus my neighbors half acre also. Then sprayed the weeds down with vinegar to kill them, was surprised that it really worked!!! Used the weed whacker along the ditch out front, ran out of string for it and out of energy also.. LOL. Came in showered and went and picked up some fried chicken for our dinner!! 
I'm in my jammies now and tried to knit a bit but RA hands are not going to allow that tonight :thumbdown: 
Now, as for the sisterhood, all are more and more like sisters than any blood sister I could have ever dreamed of!! I cannot wait to see each one of you that are going to be at our brother's home in July!! I lost my brother and truthfully we were never close, loved him dearly but he had problems with my being sickly when I was little and then having to push me in a wheel chair to school and such.. he was resentful. So, Sam and all the guys I am proud and happy if you would like to be my "brother"! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
That said, I will end this novel and check on mom! 
Julie, I hold you close in my thoughts and prayers, know you have given Fale a big long hug by now. 
Nana Caren, sigh, London, no words to say how wonderful this is for you and Jamie to share together. Enjoy all the wonderful sites, cannot wait to see pictures!!! 
Shirley, not sure when you are leaving.. but be safe and know we have you surrounded in prayers!!
Sassafras I want to go camping with you!!!! I love tent camping, my DS's say I'm too "old" to go out in a tent anymore.. pppfffttt.. is why I bought the camper.. LOL. 
Sam, give Bentley a gentle hug and kiss from another one of his many aunts!! I'll take a number for that rocking chair turn.. sure would love to hold him and rock for a bit! 
I'll stop now.. ROFL.. wait.. Betty, (Bulldog) keeping you and Angie close in heart, thought and prayers.. always!! 
now.. LOL.. Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers.. 
M.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf



jheiens said:


> All are most welcome in as sisters of the TKP sisterhood, I'm sure. Just think: There are no dues, no membership rituals or passwords/handshakes to memorize, and no limits on meeting days or times!!! How much better could it get?
> 
> And except for Gwen, M and Kehinkle gatherings, no dishes to wash or homes to straighten up. This definitely sounds like a plan to me, sisters.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would love the recipe! Also would love Pup Lover's recipes. Also thanks for the tip about buying when you see it.


Gwen, I LOVE Aldi's.. wish it were closer to us I'd do all the shopping I could there!!! Mom loves their canned sweet peas! LOL.. can't tell the difference between theirs and a very expensive brand in other stores. I buy them by the case now.. LOL.. and other items the same way.. stock up when I can.. LOL


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

A beautiful Arizona sunset!
They were my Father's favorite!

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

With meals like this I think Rocky will be sticking around for a long time.

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Well here is a couple of pictures- I'm still working on getting closer but I don't want to frighten him off again late in the day. I was just worried sick until he came back!!!! I hope they are his parents and keep coming and checking on him. Eventually he will be ready to go with them. -


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - if you look at the picture of the yarn at the top of the page there should be three little pictures under it - if you click on the one it will show you what it looks like knitted up.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> No 3 looks lovely and bright and no 14 looks warm and cosy . I do wish they would show you a swatch of knitted yarn when they are multi coloured like that as you really can not imagine what it will knit up like!
> My choice for what it's worth is no 3 lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending the sandman to sleep with you to make sure you get some restful sleep.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Just finished catching up on last weeks TP. After delivering the load from KC, I headed to Chicago. Got about 40 miles and they called me to pick a load up in Lincoln, NE to deliver to Galesburg, IL. Just delivered that about an hour ago. Now need to get some sleep.
> 
> Sweetened condenced milk in very strong coffee is also drank by the Vietnamese and Thai, hot or iced. I really like it but limit myself. Have frozen scm at my DD2's for when I want it there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My husband's family is from there . They own a wonderful Italian restaurant there La Cantina! also St Julian winery.

Pontuf

=pacer]Not to far from Paw Paw. I have been to the area but not into the town. I live near Portage and Kalamazoo. Been down to Schoolcraft and Vicksburg areas.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are a few years difference in age here daralene - I used to be able to drive like that - now I am tired just driving to Indianapolis - 2-1/2 hours away.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Wow Kathy, you amaze me. Doesn't matter what the weather, you drive. Should take some lessons from you. Hope you get some well deserved rest. I'm going to try hitting the hay now too.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Joy!

XO

PONTUF



jheiens said:


> Just got you and Charlotte enrolled, AZ. You are now officially in everybody's sister list. There are no black balls around here!! In fact,there's not even any voting boxes. LOLOLOL
> 
> All are welcome and Sam and Doogie and all other guys can be the mascots. Right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you jonibee - hope you are back real soon - there is a chair at the table with your name on it and a cup of fresh hot tea waiting for you.

sam



jonibee said:


> Congratulations of the new addition to your family. The recipes sound great..I love these computers but sometimes they can be a pain..especially when they catch a virus or something needs to be adjusted and you can't do it..so off to the computer geek..


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Picture perfect!
YUM

wish I was at your house tonight!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
> and a vegetarian lasagna
> http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am sorry i have not been on today - no real excuse except that i slept the day away literally. was up long enough to take bailee to napoleon and that was it. alex woke me at seven this evening and asked if i would come over and stay with the boys as he was leaving to meet with some frinds. sat at the kitchen table working on today's crossword puzzle - not doing very well on it. lol

Heidi and Bentley came home tonight about eight o'clock. both of them were glad to be home. 

will catch up here - feel like i could go back to bed for the night.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My mom had Aldis in Springfield IL. And loved it

No Aldis in Arizona.

Is Aldis out of Australia?



Pontuf



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I love aldis too. Might pop in there today.. love their chocolate, and dips, and ours have really yummy potato gratin in the frozen section.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like them both but was leaning towards #3.

sam



darowil said:


> personally I like 3. One skein won't make much of a sweater!
> EDIT- I see most of us are saying 3- does that make up your mind for you? Or will go for the other just becuase we all said 3?
> 
> When does Heidi come home?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam as my DH says when your tired...go to sleep. You've had enough excitement and long hours the past day or so, so go get some rest. I know I plan on hitting the hay earlier myself tonight.



thewren said:


> i am sorry i have not been on today - no real excuse except that i slept the day away literally. was up long enough to take bailee to napoleon and that was it. alex woke me at seven this evening and asked if i would come over and stay with the boys as he was leaving to meet with some frinds. sat at the kitchen table working on today's crossword puzzle - not doing very well on it. lol
> 
> Heidi and Bentley came home tonight about eight o'clock. both of them were glad to be home.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am sorry i have not been on today - no real excuse except that i slept the day away literally. was up long enough to take bailee to napoleon and that was it. alex woke me at seven this evening and asked if i would come over and stay with the boys as he was leaving to meet with some frinds. sat at the kitchen table working on today's crossword puzzle - not doing very well on it. lol
> 
> Heidi and Bentley came home tonight about eight o'clock. both of them were glad to be home.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have all your family living at home now. Must be very wonderful for all of you! Heidi will be happy to be home in her own bed, and Bentley will soon get used to his bed and room too, not to mention Grandpa's rocking chair! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you --- I can make some of that for my sister in FL who really misses having rhubarb...I'll see her in Oregon and probably again the last part of July. I know she'll appreciate something she can take back with them. Can you believe they are travelling from Tampa, Fl to MN to CO to SD to OR and then back to SD, IA, and IL? Too many miles in the car for me!



AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Aldi's sounds very familiar to our Trader Joe's


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My husband's family is from there . They own a wonderful Italian restaurant there La Cantina! also St Julian winery.
> 
> Nice little public golf course in Kalamazoo.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You can also grate the zuchinni and put in a bread...I have one with chocolate---or one like a banana bread...You'll soon have them in abundance.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
> and a vegetarian lasagna
> http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My mom had Aldis in Springfield IL. And loved it
> 
> No Aldis in Arizona.
> 
> ...


I think it is a German company?? We have aldis all over the place here. Just in my city i think we have at least 5!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wish we had one here


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandi do you have Aldis in Kngman?

We do have Fresh and Easy here which I think is from the UK.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been to St. Julian -- at least their tasting store...may even still have some around here. I think we went there when we were staying at Union Pier and New Buffalo just across the major highway into MI. There's another good winery around there too that has a very nice restaurant--Tabor Hill.



Pontuf said:


> My husband's family is from there . They own a wonderful Italian restaurant there La Cantina! also St Julian winery.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =pacer]Not to far from Paw Paw. I have been to the area but not into the town. I live near Portage and Kalamazoo. Been down to Schoolcraft and Vicksburg areas.


[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Well, it's sit down time here. I've been cleaning out, washing out/off all the freezers and refrigerators in the house and doing laundry. I'm weary and need a KTP fix for a bit.
> 
> This talk of sisters is interesting. Mine is 700 miles away in west central Illinois, near St. Louis, MO. We talk on the phone often but haven't been home in nearly 2 years. Before that it was a matter of several funerals occurring in less than 4 years.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Grrrrrrr!! DH left gum in his pants pocket and now guess what is all over the inside of the dryer!? I trained them all that I have better things to do than stand and empty pockets and turn clothes right side out, how it gies in us how you get it back or do your own laundry. Ofcourse any money found becomes property of person doing laundry. Ive made quite a bit over the years actually, washed lighters, ear phones kleenex(what a mess that is in the dryer!) Gum not usually. Oh well better finish scraping while its still soft!


Oh dear. That is no fun at all. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Wish we had one here


  Gee i would have thought that they would be everywhere over there. Our main supermarkets are Coles, Safeway and Aldis. 
I must go and dry my hair and head off to mums soon. I reckon Julie will be about half way there now., thinking of you Julie.  
I took some photos of my zygos in flower and will try and post them later today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think Trader Joe's and Aldi's are owned by the same Corp. -- but very different in their offerings and our Aldi's is very different than what I hear about in other countries where they carry yarn, etc. Our Aldi is set up to offer basic grocery and some sundry items. Trader Joe is more upper scale. Mostly non-National brands, but I'm beginning to see that change. I like to get all my staples. I'll have to look for the gratin and the dips.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello, I've been outside cutting the back 2 acres. Thought of you Angora as a rabbit ran out from under the brush/weeds under the apple trees and then again from under a rectangular bed filled with weeds. Really cool to see. Really tired and hot right now. Stopped for a minute before heading to the front acre and darn it the blades won't cut on though the mower is running. Will have to get DH to check it out. No, I'm not handy dandy like Marianne and Zoe but do love to cut grass. Will pay for it later from all the dandelion fluff that was flying around but it gave me a chance to soak up some sun and not waste my time nor hobble around with my crummy hips & knees. Funny how even the riding mower wears me out though; yes I do drink LOTS of water when out there too. On the way back in I checked in on the veggie garden and have posted what I harvested today; first harvest! My tomatoes are getting loaded especially my Roma tomatoes. Can you guess what I'll cook or at least slice for dinner tonight? Yummy! Also noticed we have apples galore on the apple trees and quite a bit of pears on the lone pear tree. Hmmm wonder if I can talk DH into replanting some blueberry bushes and a couple of fig trees? He did it 3 years ago but they kind of got neglected being the summer of my chemo & radiation treatment and they just
> didn't survive.


That's a lot of land to mow!! How cute about the rabbit and didn't see mine at all today. Hmmmmm, how did he get down there?? Carrot is uneaten....

What a fabulous harvest. So wonderful to have food fresh from the garden. Mine is just now beginning. You are so far ahead.

So sorry you had to go through chemo and radiation but know you are helping all your sisters who are now experiencing this. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Angora, we have the same thing in our family. My Mother in law had her 6th child a year after our 1st was born. Everyone thought it was strange that he had an uncle a year younger than he was! Fortunately, she loved being a grandmother.


Wow, another parralell.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I want and want to be a sister.
> 
> Pontuf


Yay, you have lots now.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nana Caren, so glad you have less traveling to do now. Will certainly make things easier. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta GLOAT....just skyped with Sam AND BENTLEY and Heidi.
Oh Bentley is PERFECT!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Got a little bit of sleep then decided to drive up near Chicago. Got as far as Peru and stopped for lunch, a trip into Hobby Lobby and a couple other stores. Found another pkg of Lion Brand Bonbons and three skeins of red LB jiffy. Thinking about making at least two Christmas stockings (for DGGSs) with it.
> 
> ...


What fun you have. I remember the drummer on tour with the band when we were in Italy said he wanted to be a truck driver there and visit all the rest stops as the food at each one was so great and of the region. You get to visit all the yarn shops. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks for the compliment. We didn't get to that area this time but do the Falls and Niagara on the Lake at least once a year. The Falls is with the Grandchildren and we do the Shaw Festival and shops at Niagara on the Lake. Would love to do the wineries too but haven't yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Always room for more sisters, glad to have you!! If your gonna get down this way again give a hollar would love to meet up. Have ssid 3 times today I was going to nap hadnt happened yet. Phone rings or someone shows up! At least i have been sitting n resting.


I have to unplug my phone when I want a nap. It may not ring all day but the minute I fall asleep it WILL. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Ditto for me -- my only sibling is my sister who is suffering with alzheirmers so I could use some more nice sisters too!
> 
> *We could all ourselves, the Sisterhood of the KP tea party*!!!!!


 Designer, so painful to see your sister going through this.

To your idea.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well here is a couple of pictures- I'm still working on getting closer but I don't want to frighten him off again late in the day. I was just worried sick until he came back!!!! I hope they are his parents and keep coming and checking on him. Eventually he will be ready to go with them. -


WOW!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think Trader Joe's and Aldi's are owned by the same Corp. -- but very different in their offerings and our Aldi's is very different than what I hear about in other countries where they carry yarn, etc. Our Aldi is set up to offer basic grocery and some sundry items. Trader Joe is more upper scale. Mostly non-National brands, but I'm beginning to see that change. I like to get all my staples. I'll have to look for the gratin and the dips.


No yarn here either. They sometimes have other items such as tvs, garden tools.... usually just at a week at a time though for their different items. Some fruit and veg but not a lot. Like yours it is basic items and you still would need to go to another supermarket for the rest. But they are very cheap and lots of their stuff is as good as any brand.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta GLOAT....just skyped with Sam AND BENTLEY and Heidi.
> Oh Bentley is PERFECT!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


Oh my, looks like a place I would like to be. Thanks.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My mom had Aldis in Springfield IL. And loved it
> 
> No Aldis in Arizona.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I had never seen them till I lived in Germany and they had them in Austria too. When I moved back to the States they were here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh wrote:
Gotta GLOAT....just skyped with Sam AND BENTLEY and Heidi.
Oh Bentley is PERFECT!!!



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angoraonline (Jun 15, 2013)

How cute, My daughter Angelica did ballet for 4 years this is just what she did.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Aldi's sounds very familiar to our Trader Joe's


No they are nothing alike though each wonderful in their own wY. I adore Trader Joes!!!! Wish there was one close to us closest is 1 1/2 hours away. When we go to Midwest Stitches we usually stop at one before we leave the area. Joes hasthings made especially for them ,organics etc. Aldis gets some specialty itemsbut is mostly lower cost usual items,no organics


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angoraonline said:


> How cute, My daughter Angelica did ballet for 4 years this is just what she did.


Hey, another Angora! Mine is cute and funny. Some of her poses look more like baseball than ballet but I'm sure she will get refined with time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how about this - sam #8?

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/963587C0-A739-417C-BEB9-42076E80126B/productID/35C95C3D-50F3-4AAE-BC69-DABF3E48B55A/?green=8BFC10D4-EE3F-5F1E-BFB2-5386FEC7D3F2


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> No yarn here either. They sometimes have other items such as tvs, garden tools.... usually just at a week at a time though for their different items. Some fruit and veg but not a lot. Like yours it is basic items and you still would need to go to another supermarket for the rest. But they are very cheap and lots of their stuff is as good as any brand.


Ours has no yarn either, dishes, yard stuff always different each week. We do get fresh fruits n vegies just no organics


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I love aldis too. Might pop in there today.. love their chocolate, and dips, and ours have really yummy potato gratin in the frozen section.


We don't have Aldis over here.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


So cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh wrote:
Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
and a vegetarian lasagna
http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/
_________________________________
Wow Gwenie, I just made a lasagna with zuccini sliced like that and used in place of the pasta. Lo cal and delicious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If we are all sisters then Sam gets to be brother to all! Shirley love the name! Have a wonderful trip!!


Imagine dealing with all these sisters!
I only have one biological sister left. We tell the boys they are lucky because they have 2 sisters and we only have 1.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


What a beautiful picture, lovely granddaughter too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have a friend who makes an awesome chocolate cake with zucchini and it is super moist. I will see if she will share her recipe if you would be interested. My guys won't eat zucchini but they ate that cake because they did not know it had vegetables in it.


That sounds good- often I don't like chocolate cake because it is so often dry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you anetdeer - he is indeed a precious bundle.

and welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - and we look forward to your return - we always have plenty of hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you real soon.

sam



anetdeer said:


> Hi Sam! Congrats on the new little..another one for you to spoil!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually we are both pretty quiet - just enjoying the motion of the rocker and the closeness.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Was there any doubt at all that Bentley would be the perfect fit for Grandpa's loving arms? hmmmm, I thought not! Now for him to come home and Grandpa to have a go at rocking him! Do you sing lullabies too? or hummmm to him? Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Night all, until tomorrow,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am sorry i have not been on today - no real excuse except that i slept the day away literally. was up long enough to take bailee to napoleon and that was it. alex woke me at seven this evening and asked if i would come over and stay with the boys as he was leaving to meet with some frinds. sat at the kitchen table working on today's crossword puzzle - not doing very well on it. lol
> 
> Heidi and Bentley came home tonight about eight o'clock. both of them were glad to be home.
> 
> ...


Welcome Home Heidi and Bentley. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A hospital is not where you want to stay and your own bed is so much better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sam, I know what you mean about age. I'm surprised at how much less I can do. I need to get into the gym and work on weights. :roll:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie - you will be in my heart while you are gone - constant loving positive energy winging to you nonstop - my hope that the days you are there will help bring a successful end to this uncertainty you have been going through - and that the resolution will be to your liking and be easy to live with.
> 
> sam


How well said.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee i would have thought that they would be everywhere over there. Our main supermarkets are Coles, Safeway and Aldis.
> I must go and dry my hair and head off to mums soon. I reckon Julie will be about half way there now., thinking of you Julie.
> I took some photos of my zygos in flower and will try and post them later today.


We have Coles and Woolworths (who are the same as Safeway in all but name- same logos etc and the petrol vouchers are usable in either).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta GLOAT....just skyped with Sam AND BENTLEY and Heidi.
> Oh Bentley is PERFECT!!!


And did Bentley join in the conversation?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nana Caren, may I have the name of that magazine again please??? I lost my note pad sheet.. (mom raiding my desk again.. LOL)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have a friend who makes an awesome chocolate cake with zucchini and it is super moist. I will see if she will share her recipe if you would be interested. My guys won't eat zucchini but they ate that cake because they did not know it had vegetables in it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how about this - sam #8?
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/963587C0-A739-417C-BEB9-42076E80126B/productID/35C95C3D-50F3-4AAE-BC69-DABF3E48B55A/?green=8BFC10D4-EE3F-5F1E-BFB2-5386FEC7D3F2


sorry that one does nothing for me. The realised that I could look at it knitted up so went back. Looks much better knitted up


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well expecting Vicky anytime for her crotchet lesson, lunch and off to the football. Hope she turns up soon- I'm hungry. But at least I got caught up here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well here is a couple of pictures- I'm still working on getting closer but I don't want to frighten him off again late in the day. I was just worried sick until he came back!!!! I hope they are his parents and keep coming and checking on him. Eventually he will be ready to go with them. -


What a lucky raven to have you taking care of him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here again - the color I wanted has only 1 skein.
> 
> do I want #3 r #14
> 
> ...


I vote #3...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


Gorgeous and breathtaking. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is the link to subscribe to Let's Knit the UK knitting magazine mentioned earlier, This link is where you must subscribe if you are a US resident or Canadian resident. Pretty pricy at 79.99 for a 1 year subscription.

http://www.imsnews.com/home.php?page=magPage&pubid=4405


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I vote #3...


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Jynx}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I think we all know we don't have to worry about how clean our houses are - just show the stash and none of us will notice anything else!!!!


Well, mine will be clean Tues. as I have company coming, so if you want to see it clean, HURRY!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ, thanks for the pictures of the Raven. What a special thing to have a raven just come and stay. Know he may leave eventually, but think he may return from time to time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, mine will be clean Tues. as I have company coming, so if you want to see it clean, HURRY!


And mine will be clean tomorrow (well downstairs anyway) as I have a meeting here tomorrow evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
> and a vegetarian lasagna
> http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/


LOL Gorgeous zucchini!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Just got back from my first tent camping trip in decades. Just wanted to try camping with Maya, my Dobie. My DH is 81 and doesn't want to camp. I didn't think I did either. But my soul loves being in nature and it was fun.
> 
> Sam, can just picture you rocking Bentley.


You must be doing well to be tent camping. Good for you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I just bought a bar b que pan to do veggies - I'll let you know how it works.


I have one and it works great!! Lets the smoke in and keeps the veggies from falling in. :thumbup: I spray it with oil first.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have insomnia as does much of my family. Was taking melatonin which works, but up to 10 mg. A friend on here told me how it can mess you up if you take it too long. Well, I've been on it a long time so I am winging it now with no melatonin. Sleep for a few hours, then up most of the night, then sleep a few more. I don't mind if I can get some things done.


 I also take one melatonin at dinner time, but it doesn't do the trick. I'm going to switch to Valerian..... and see if that will do it. I am going to bed at midnight or before since getting home but need 1 mg. Xanax or a sleeping pill to get to sleep... and I know the Dr.'s are not going to renew those so I need to get back to where I can go to sleep myself. just too much commotion and uncertainty right now you are welcome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> An update on the Raven in my chicken coop!!
> Friday was a big day at the Raven Haven. Rocky managed to get 3 or 4 flights in during the day. The last one was when I startled him trying to take a picture through the fence. That didnt work out very well. He flew into Marys yard and couldnt figure out how to get over the 4 chain link fence. He was standing too close to it to be able to fly over. I finally walked over and he backed off and took off over the back fence and out of sight.He was gone for quite a while and just before dark I noticed a Raven on the wooden back fence- and then another one.. and neither of them were Rocky  he was on the ground in the Chicken Yard and he looked pretty tired. The pair of ravens flew away with caws echoing in the yard and Rocky climbed up on his perch and went to sleep. We dont know if they were the parents, or just a pair of ravens that spotted him. If they helped him get back to his home base or followed him. I hope that he gets stronger and can go with them if they come back. Time will tell.


Love hearing about this. Now if we could just understand what their caws said.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure it's their loss - just gives me more time with him.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://knittingheritagemuseum.wordpress.com/
> 
> I receive email notifications from Martingale - and this was in yesterday's...I'd never heard about it before. I wonder if any other counries already have museums? Wouldn't this be a great place to visit once it's all set? Our DS and family live in Madison, WI so I'll have to check it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


That is a lovely sentiment... Sisters.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you machriste - i'm the fortunate one - feel well blessed.

i can't remember if i have welcomed you to the knitting tea party or not - but just to make sure let me welcome you with the hope that you will be back very soon - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



machriste said:


> Happy grandbaby, Sam. I think Baby Bentley is fortunate to have you for a grandpa.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I vote #3...


Hi Jynx! Happy to see you, how are you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i did it - 9 skeins of #3 have been ordered - yeah.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ I have never heard of a Bar B Que pan for doing veggies. Of course I've never done much grilling myself; DH does and that means just meat thrown on the grill or an occasional chicken wrapped in foil with veggies. So, I went online and searched....what an eye opener; tons of different pans for use on the grill. Even one for cooking pizza on the grill. I am intrigued by all these new options. I am going to have to investigate more. Anyone have any grill recipes for veggies? Like I said I'm a grill "neophyte". LOL


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> AZ STICKS. Love hearing about your baby raven. I sure hope he survives. How lucky that you were able to hook up with the bird expert in Flag.
> We have a couple ravens in our yard. They are such cool birds. They boss all the other wildlife. They are fascinating to watch. They are the only birds that have been observed using tools...holding a stick in the beak and using it to dig.
> 
> Please keep us posted on his progress. Have you named him?
> Congrats on selling your darling trailer! It is so cute. Do you have another trailer or have you given up RVing? DH and I keep thinking maybe we would like an RV....... Certainly. Would be easy to take Pontuf with us.


http://www.diffen.com/difference/Crow_vs_Raven

Crows and ravens are not the same. Crows have been pictured using tools. And ravens may use the same.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


Thank you for this wonderful quote!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i did it - 9 skeins of #3 have been ordered - yeah.
> 
> sam


And now to wait for it to arrive.

Just a message to say Vick is on her way- and she is only a few minutes walk away this morning so I will say farewell for a fair while, although I do have two other KP posts to show her (one from a new lady who breeds Angora rabbits for their fur- Vivky and I were talking about this the other day. ANd a Hungarian woman joined yesterday so I migh tget Vick to greet her in Hungarian. She had 6 months in Hungary a number of years ago and became fairly fluent and I'm sure can still greet someone.)


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I'm amazed at all the sisterlyness (good word?) going on. I've just always assumed we were sisters, I never had one. And (don't take this the wrong way, now) we're all porn stars. I have a friend who insists on calling the KP "Susan's Knitting Porn". When you think about it, I guess it sort of is! LOL

Kidney saga not going too well. I've been running a fever of at least 101 all day. Sometime a little bit more. When you consider, my temp normal is 96.2, that's pretty damn high. I'm not delirious or anything, but I did cry when I couldn't find the remote lol! Obviously got an antibiotic that doesn't work for me. Plus, what a waste of cranberry juice! of course the CJ is more preventive than curative. If the fever doesn't break tonite, I'll have DD take me to urgent care tomorrow. I just hope it doesn't bite into the father's day plans. I'm cold, but can't stand anything touching my skin (no CPAP tonight, I'm afraid).

Afraid if I take any more sick days, I'll have to miss the knitapalooza. Just grateful for Flockie being there for me. She makes me go to the bathroom every hour, monitors my liquids, and makes sure I change chairs every so often. Talk about Sisters!

Sending healing energy to all who need it, and big, big, excitement for Julie, Sam, and Sorlena


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed in to bed early tonight. Happy Father's Day to all the dads and grandpas out there in KTP land. Blessings and peace to everyone. Good night.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, which veggies to you like? We love to take asparagus, put some light olive oil in a bowl, crack some pepper and some sea salt and then cook on the grill! Works great for potatoes, etc., also! You can also have a small to medium foil pan, put a little olive oil or butter in the bottom to keep it from sticking. Place cut up potatoes, garlic, onion, broccoli, zucchini, cauliflower, whatever, put some butter on top, some veggie spices cover with foil and put on the grill. Makes my mouth water just to think about it!

Enjoy!



Gweniepooh said:


> AZ I have never heard of a Bar B Que pan for doing veggies. Of course I've never done much grilling myself; DH does and that means just meat thrown on the grill or an occasional chicken wrapped in foil with veggies. So, I went online and searched....what an eye opener; tons of different pans for use on the grill. Even one for cooking pizza on the grill. I am intrigued by all these new options. I am going to have to investigate more. Anyone have any grill recipes for veggies? Like I said I'm a grill "neophyte". LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the tip on seeing the yarn knitted into fabric...I had never clicked on those icons before and now after seeing the swatches, really like #3 and #6 as the most "manly" - although I think they all look great. I'll have to keep that yarn in mind for future projects---really like the colorway.
> 
> Either - I like #6 and #11 too....whichever they have enough skeins for your jacket.


I can do it on the featured color but when I go to the others, there is a quick flash of the other buttons but it immediately just goes to a big picture of the original picture..... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think we are having the same weather rookie - i'm sitting here with a winter shirt on - Heidi asked if i was going to turn on the heat - think i can hold off on that - but it is way to cold for me for this time of year.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Normally, we'd be talking about eating ice cream during our usually hot summers....but today it's muggy and cool with rain most of the a.m. so the ground beef that was going to be burgers on the outside grill is now going to go into a big pot of chilli -- so much for summer! Hope you have an ice cream kind of day!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I loved the rocking chair when I had my children. Still do in fact. Enjoy your little one Sam! You are both very fortunate to have each other!

JanetLee



thewren said:


> actually we are both pretty quiet - just enjoying the motion of the rocker and the closeness.
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been there, Sam and Daralene, and it's pretty scarey until you figure it out. Our GPS did the same thing Dallas...where there are frontage roads next to the big highways....the GPS couldn't tell which road we were on and was always trying to get us to turn off when there weren't any exits. The GPS also didn't work very well in the mountains of TN--we ended up on some scarey back roads on our way to Asheville. I always like to have google maps or something else as a back up.


Mine is always set to avoid tolls and highways.... DH forgot that when we pulled it out to find something in Little Rock, AR... We ended up in some very undesirable places until I changed the settings!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely little girl!



Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

We had aldis in Missouri but not here in Washington. Oh well, such is life! It is a great store though!



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I love aldis too. Might pop in there today.. love their chocolate, and dips, and ours have really yummy potato gratin in the frozen section.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a while back someone wondered if there was a recipe for homemade laundry soap - here is what i have.

sam

oops - i forgot these were Australian measurements - hopefully you can make sense of it.

HOMEMADE CLEANING RECIPES LAUNDRY

Laundry Liquid
Makes 10 litres
You may add any essential oil of your choice to these homemade cleaners. Oils like tea tree, eucalyptus, lavender or rose are ideal but are not an essential ingredient. They are not necessary to the recipe but do not detract from the effectiveness by adding them. Use essential oil and not a fragrant oil.

Ingredients
1½ litres water
1 bar Sunlight or generic laundry soap or any similar pure laundry soap, grated on a cheese grater OR 1 cup of Lux flakes
½ cup washing soda  NOT baking or bicarb soda
½ cup borax 

Tools
Saucepan
10 litre bucket
Slotted spoon or wooden spoon for mixing
Into a medium sized saucepan add 1½ litres of water and the soap. Over a medium heat, stir this until it is completely dissolved. Make sure the soap dissolves properly or the mixture will separate when cold.

Add the washing soda and borax. Stir until thickened, and remove from heat. 

Pour this mixture into your 9-10 litre bucket then fill the bucket with hot water from the tap. Stir to combine all the ingredients. The laundry liquid will thicken up more as it cools. When cool, store in a plastic container. I use one of those 10 litre flat plastic box containers with a lid. Use ¼ cup of mixture per load or monitor to see what works well for you. I keep a ¼ cup measuring scoop in the box to measure the mixture into the washing machine.

This detergent will not make suds when you wash as it does not contain the chemicals that supermarket detergents add to make suds. You do not need suds to wash your clothes or for the detergent to be effective. The agitation of the washing machine does most of the washing. Additives loosen the dirt and grease. If you use the greywater from your laundry on your garden, leave out the borax.
All these washing aids are suitable for top loaders AND front loaders. I have been using them in my front loader machines for years with no ill effects.

So, lets do a costing on this first recipe of 10 litres of laundry liquid.
These prices are a bit old, I'd say today in Australia it would cost about $2

Lux Flakes - $5.50
Sunlight soap 4 pack - $2.47
Homebrand laundry soap 4 pack - $1.39
Borax 500 grams - $2.55
Washing Soda 750 grams - $1.65
Ill use the median soap price (Sunlight) for my calculations.
1 bar of Sunlight soap = 61 cents
½ cup borax = 63 cents
½ cup washing soda = 55 cents
Total comes to $1.79 for 10 litres of laundry liquid. The equivalent amount of national brand, TV advertised detergent is currently $4.30 for a litre in a refill pack. So, $4.30 x 10 = $43.00 for the same amount.
And it works too!
There is also a powdered version of this recipe. I like the liquid because you can use it for stain removal too, but the powder is much easier to make up. I am now using the powder for my washing and the I usually have about a litre of the liquid made up for general cleaning.

CONCENTRATED LAUNDRY POWDER - this is the powder I use in my front loader
4 cups grated laundry or homemade soap or soap flakes (Lux)
2 cups borax
2 cups washing soda
Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and store in a plastic container with a lid. Use 2 tablespoons per wash. Again, this powder will not make suds and again, this is perfectly okay.


HEAVY DUTY WASHING POWDER
For use on workers greasy or dirty overalls, football and sports uniforms or fabric that has food spills.
2 cups grated Napisan soap
2 cups grated laundry or homemade soap
2 cups borax
2 cups washing soda
Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and store in a plastic container with a lid. Use two tablespoons per wash. The powder will not make suds.

For a very heavily stained load of washing or tradespersons clothes, if you have a top loader turn the machine off when the powder is completely dissolved. In a front loader, operate the machine to dissolve the powder and then stop the machine for an hour to soak the clothes. Leave to soak for an hour, or overnight, and then turn the machine on and continue washing as normal.
NEVER EVER mix ammonia and bleach together. It will form a gas that could kill you.
STAIN REMOVER #1
½ cup ammonia
½ cup homemade laundry liquid 
½ cup water

Mix all these ingredients well, and store in marked spray bottle.
Make sure you mark all your bottles so you know what they contain. If you reuse a bottle that previously contained other cleansers, make sure the bottle is completely clean and marked before you fill it with your homemade cleanser.


STAIN REMOVER #2
¼ cup borax or washing soda
2 cups cold water 

Sponge on and let dry, or soak the fabric in borax mixture before washing in soap and cold water.

STAIN REMOVER #3
¼ cup hydrogen peroxide
¼ cup water 

Mix together and dab onto stain. Leave two hours and repeat if necessary. Good on white clothes.


FABRIC SOFTENER 
½ cup white vinegar in final rinse


NAPPY SOAKER and WHITENER (DIAPERS)
Bicarb soda is a good pre-soaker for soiled nappies. Dissolve ¼ cup of bicarb soda in a bucket of warm water, soak for at least an hour or overnight, then wash the nappies in hot water with homemade laundry liquid. Add ½ cup of vinegar to the final rinse and let them dry in the sun. 


KITCHEN

ALL-PURPOSE CLEANER #1 - do not use on aluminium
1 tablespoon ammonia
1 tablespoon liquid soap or homemade laundry detergent 
2 cups hot water
Combine in a spray bottle. Pour in hot water, screw on the spray bottle top and shake until completely dissolved. This cleaner can be stored in this spray bottle, so mark it HOMEMADE ALL PURPOSE CLEANER with a permanent marker.
Spray the cleaner on surfaces you wish to clean. Use your terry cloth to rub on as you go. For hard to move grease or dirt, leave the cleanser on for a few minutes before wiping it off. 

ALL-PURPOSE CLEANER #2
½ cup washing soda
2 litres warm water
Mix together and store in a sealed plastic container that is marked with the name.
Can be used as a floor cleaner  tiles, laminate or vinyl or for general cleaning of walls, counter tops or sinks.


SINK CLEANER
Combine equal parts of bicarb soda and course salt to scrub hard to move dirt and grease. This is an abrasive but it will make the sink shine. Finish off with a litre of water in the sink, add a cap full of liquid bleach and remove the plug. Youll sanitise and clean the pipes at the same time. Wipe with a dry terry cloth.


OVEN CLEANER
¼ cup ammonia
2 cups of warm water

Be careful of the ammonia fumes. 

Turn on the oven and leave to heat up for 5 minutes. Pour ammonia and warm water in a baking dish and leave in the warmed oven overnight. This will loosen the grime in the oven, which you can then clean with an ammonia-based cleaner or soap and water. You can also scour with a paste of bicarb soda and water.


CLEANING SILVER
This method works by a chemical reaction of the aluminium, salt and bicarb soda. Put the plug in the kitchen sink. Lay a piece of aluminium foil on the base of the sink and add your silverware. Pour in enough boiling water to cover the silver.
Add one teaspoon of bicarb soda and one teaspoon of salt to the water. Let it sit for about ten minutes. The tarnish will disappear without you touching it. 


CREAMY SOFT SCRUBBER
Simply pour about ½ cup of bicarb into a bowl, and add enough liquid soap to make a texture like very thick cream. Scoop the mixture onto a sponge, and start scrubbing. This is the perfect recipe for cleaning the bath and shower because it rinses easily and doesnt leave grit.
Note: Add 1 teaspoon of vegetable glycerin to the mixture and store in a sealed glass jar, to keep the product moist. Otherwise just make as much as you need at a time. 


WINDOW CLEANER # 1
¼ - ½ teaspoon liquid or grated soap
3 tablespoons vinegar
2 cups water 
spray bottle
Put all the ingredients into a spray bottle, shake it up a bit, and use as you would a commercial brand. The soap in this recipe is important. It cuts the wax residue from the commercial brands you might have used in the past. 


WINDOW CLEANER # 2
Vinegar and newspapers

Pour a little vinegar onto a sheet of newspaper and wipe windows. Remove all the grime and polish the window with a clean sheet of newspaper.


FURNITURE (WOOD) POLISH 
½ teaspoon olive oil
¼ cup vinegar or fresh lemon juice

Mix the ingredients in a glass jar. Dab a soft rag into the solution and wipe onto wooden surfaces. Seal in the glass jar and store indefinitely. 


FLOOR CLEANER  tiles, vinyl or laminate
½ cup white vinegar plus 2 litres hot water in a bucket and a clean mop will clean up all but the worst floor. If you have a really dirty floor to deal with, add a squirt of homemade laundry liquid to this mix. 


MOP CLEANING
A clean mop is a necessity when cleaning floors. If you start with a dirty mop youll just loosen the dirt on the mop by making it wet again and then spread that on the floor. When you finished your cleaning jobs, rinse the mop out to get rid of the loose dirt then let it soak in the bucket half filled with water and a ¼ cup of bleach. Let the mop soak for 30 minutes, rinse the bleach out and dry the mop in the sun.


WOODEN FLOOR CLEANER - Ammonia will strip floor wax (one cup to a bucket of hot water)
2 tablespoons homemade vegetable soap - grated 
½ cup vinegar 
500 mls strong black tea
bucket warm water
Combine all the ingredients in the bucket and apply with a cotton mop. 


REMOVING CRAYONS FROM A PAINTED WALL
Add a few drops of water to some bicarb and make a thick paste. Wipe over the crayon marks and scrub off with a terry cloth.

HOMEMADE OLIVE OIL AND COCONUT OIL SOAP
This is the recipe for another soap I use. It's a very simple soap that is nourishing and free of harmful additives. It is basically a castile soap with coconut oil added for its good lathering qualities. 

Here is the recipe:
800mls of cheap olive oil - the low grade stuff is fine for this.
200mls coconut oil - you can get it from health food stores and Asian supermarkets.
130g caustic soda - from hardware stores or supermarket
400mls rain water
Make the soap up according to the instructions in the soap making tutorial post.

HOMEMADE TOOTHPASTE
¼ cup Olssons cooking salt or any natural sea salt.
¼ cup bicarb soda 

Make up ½ cup at a time and store it in a sealed jar. Just sprinkle some of the powder onto your toothbrush and clean your teeth in the normal way. This powder is bitter and takes a little while to get used to but it works well. I don't notice the taste now. You could add a few drops of peppermint essential oil to mask the taste.

HOMEMADE SHAMPOO - I also wash my hair with my homemade soap
This works very well. Say goodbye to all those expense hairdresser shampoos. Its great for dandruff too.
Dissolve a tablespoon of bicarb soda in a cup of water. If youve got children, it might be better doing this in a squirt bottle.
Wet hair thoroughly and apply the mixture to the hair, massaging it in well.
To rinse, just run water through your hair, or you could use a splash of vinegar. The vinegar smell will go when your hair is dry.
Youll be amazed at how good your hair feels. It will be clean and healthy.
This is an excellent shampoo for long and frizzy hair or short hair.


HOMEMADE DEODORANT
Add some bicarb to a shaker and use that. Dabbing a bit of bicarb under your arms is very effective as long as you wash every day.

HOMEMAKERS LOG BOOK
Its a great organisational tool and safety measure to keep a record of all the cleansers you use. If you ever have an accident with the cleansers, youll need to tell the doctor what the ingredients are so I recommend you keep your recipes together in a Homemakers Log Book. You can also keep food recipes in it as well as printed information you need in your home. I have made a Home Log from a three-ringed binder. That way I can add and remove pages when necessary. There is more about the Homemakers Log here.

Most of the ingredients for these recipes will be found in supermarkets in Australia. If you're in another country, I'd really appreciate you letting us know where you find your ingredients. Thank you ladies. : )


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> AZ I have never heard of a Bar B Que pan for doing veggies. Of course I've never done much grilling myself; DH does and that means just meat thrown on the grill or an occasional chicken wrapped in foil with veggies. So, I went online and searched....what an eye opener; tons of different pans for use on the grill. Even one for cooking pizza on the grill. I am intrigued by all these new options. I am going to have to investigate more. Anyone have any grill recipes for veggies? Like I said I'm a grill "neophyte". LOL


We chop ours in chunks and use a simple olive oil and balsamic vinegar with salt pepper and italian seasoning to marinate. Let marinate for 4-5 hours before grilling.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ceili said:


> I'm amazed at all the sisterlyness (good word?) going on. I've just always assumed we were sisters, I never had one. And (don't take this the wrong way, now) we're all porn stars. I have a friend who insists on calling the KP "Susan's Knitting Porn". When you think about it, I guess it sort of is! LOL
> 
> Kidney saga not going too well. I've been running a fever of at least 101 all day. Sometime a little bit more. When you consider, my temp normal is 96.2, that's pretty damn high. I'm not delirious or anything, but I did cry when I couldn't find the remote lol! Obviously got an antibiotic that doesn't work for me. Plus, what a waste of cranberry juice! of course the CJ is more preventive than curative. If the fever doesn't break tonite, I'll have DD take me to urgent care tomorrow. I just hope it doesn't bite into the father's day plans. I'm cold, but can't stand anything touching my skin (no CPAP tonight, I'm afraid).
> 
> ...


Healing prayers winging your way! Sure hope you will be able to come with us!! Hope you fell better soon, {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> AZ I have never heard of a Bar B Que pan for doing veggies. Of course I've never done much grilling myself; DH does and that means just meat thrown on the grill or an occasional chicken wrapped in foil with veggies. So, I went online and searched....what an eye opener; tons of different pans for use on the grill. Even one for cooking pizza on the grill. I am intrigued by all these new options. I am going to have to investigate more. Anyone have any grill recipes for veggies? Like I said I'm a grill "neophyte". LOL


Gwen I have a few things I use on my grill.. will show them to you when you come visit. Just bought a veggie basket type thing for the grill.. best thing is the smoker box, love the apple or cherry wood smoke on chicken or pork, yummmmm


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My favorite is asparagus sprinkled with olive oil and garlic salt n pepper then done on grill or in winter on cast iron griddle nothing better!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Gwen I have a few things I use on my grill.. will show them to you when you come visit. Just bought a veggie basket type thing for the grill.. best thing is the smoker box, love the apple or cherry wood smoke on chicken or pork, yummmmm


DH likes his smoker box also! I love the stuff he makes with it! Rofl


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Grrrrrrr!! DH left gum in his pants pocket and now guess what is all over the inside of the dryer!? I trained them all that I have better things to do than stand and empty pockets and turn clothes right side out, how it gies in us how you get it back or do your own laundry. Ofcourse any money found becomes property of person doing laundry. Ive made quite a bit over the years actually, washed lighters, ear phones kleenex(what a mess that is in the dryer!) Gum not usually. Oh well better finish scraping while its still soft!


I NEVER checked pockets and had the same rule about any money I found.... You should have seen the look on my brother's face when he was living with us for a short time and left about $100. in his pocket....... I will admit that there have been a couple pens and one lipstick that were missed and made a mess..... but mostly, everyone was well trained.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Sam, congrats! What a blessing babies are and we are so lucky our daughters share them with us


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually we are both pretty quiet - just enjoying the motion of the rocker and the closeness.
> 
> sam


Life is supremely good!! I am happy for you all! Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Actually a few Italian families started the winery a few generations ago, DH grandfather and that generation. DH family farm grew grapes for winery and Welches ( jelly, juice). Concord grapes and also asparagus.

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> I've been to St. Julian -- at least their tasting store...may even still have some around here. I think we went there when we were staying at Union Pier and New Buffalo just across the major highway into MI. There's another good winery around there too that has a very nice restaurant--Tabor Hill.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet! 
I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart. 
With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed. 
Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You have Safeway?Safeway is one of our major grocery stores.

Pontuf

quote=sugarsugar] Gee i would have thought that they would be everywhere over there. Our main supermarkets are Coles, Safeway and Aldis. 
I must go and dry my hair and head off to mums soon. I reckon Julie will be about half way there now., thinking of you Julie.  
I took some photos of my zygos in flower and will try and post them later today.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you click on ""free resources" they have a bunch of free downloads.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I just got an email from Interweave Knits with 6 free Ebooks. One is on socks. I think if you go to their website you can download them for free.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

H Gwen how wonderful!

How is Heidi feeling? Did the inlaws surface?

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta GLOAT....just skyped with Sam AND BENTLEY and Heidi.
> Oh Bentley is PERFECT!!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news, Marianne!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a wonderful picture! Beautiful!

Pontuf

You must be very proud



Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be your peanut butter and pickle brother - i'm not real handy anymore but i do make killer pb and dill pickles on toasted whole wheat bread.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Now I do have two brothers and they are great but neither of them knit or crochet. (My youngest brother -- you could mention needles and he would pass out at the thought of needles -- mind you, he likely should have stayed awake to realize that it was knitting needles that were being talked about!) So Sam, would you step up and be a big brother for me? See, I am kinda wanting a brother who shares my passion for peanut butter and dill pickles and knitting!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll serve the tea and crumpets.

sam



jknappva said:


> PLUS Sam...can't leave out our beloved TP host!!!
> JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


Love hearing about Rocky and hope he gets stronger every day... Your sunset is fabulous.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great experience for you and maya - nothing like a camp fire under a night sky filled with stars.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Just got back from my first tent camping trip in decades. Just wanted to try camping with Maya, my Dobie. My DH is 81 and doesn't want to camp. I didn't think I did either. But my soul loves being in nature and it was fun.
> 
> Sam, can just picture you rocking Bentley.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank goodness he made it home - yeah for the good Samaritan ravens.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> An update on the Raven in my chicken coop!!
> Friday was a big day at the Raven Haven. Rocky managed to get 3 or 4 flights in during the day. The last one was when I startled him trying to take a picture through the fence. That didnt work out very well. He flew into Marys yard and couldnt figure out how to get over the 4 chain link fence. He was standing too close to it to be able to fly over. I finally walked over and he backed off and took off over the back fence and out of sight.He was gone for quite a while and just before dark I noticed a Raven on the wooden back fence- and then another one.. and neither of them were Rocky  he was on the ground in the Chicken Yard and he looked pretty tired. The pair of ravens flew away with caws echoing in the yard and Rocky climbed up on his perch and went to sleep. We dont know if they were the parents, or just a pair of ravens that spotted him. If they helped him get back to his home base or followed him. I hope that he gets stronger and can go with them if they come back. Time will tell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

az -- what is the metal tower?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well here is a couple of pictures- I'm still working on getting closer but I don't want to frighten him off again late in the day. I was just worried sick until he came back!!!! I hope they are his parents and keep coming and checking on him. Eventually he will be ready to go with them. -


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm back on page 22 and everyone else is on 31.... but the hockey game has ended and DH is yawning so we may be turning off lights soon.

I want to be part of the Sisterhood of the Traveling Needles... here at the TP..... I have a sister... love her to bits but she is so much younger (about 15 years) and lives so far away that I rarely see her, though she was just here a couple weeks before my surgery. My SIL's sister is so like a sister to me.... and I always know I can count on you girls..... 

Hope Julie is at destination and having a great reunion with Fale, NanaCaren and Jamie are having a great time and that Designer has a wonderful mini-vacation......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you won't need to worry about the dog and cat hair under the couch because it will already be there.

sam



jheiens said:


> All are most welcome in as sisters of the TKP sisterhood, I'm sure. Just think: There are no dues, no membership rituals or passwords/handshakes to memorize, and no limits on meeting days or times!!! How much better could it get?
> 
> And except for Gwen, M and Kehinkle gatherings, no dishes to wash or homes to straighten up. This definitely sounds like a plan to me, sisters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't get to really browse as much as I wanted; DD anxious to get home but did fill a buggy full. Fully intend to go there much more in the future. Will have to check out their chocolate and the potatoe gratin. I was quite pleased in the prices too.


The Choclatuer (sp) in the red wrapper is the best I have ever had.... They have some nice frozen items as well. The mussels in butter sauce make a great meal with some pasta or French bread to soak up all the juice...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sunset az - great colors.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My mom had Aldis in Springfield IL. And loved it
> 
> No Aldis in Arizona.
> 
> ...


It is a German company but the US base is near Chicago..


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like it's more common than I thought! I could imagine that could be a mix up!


jknappva said:


> My baby sister is 2 1/2 yrs older than my oldest son....when I would go shopping with my two sons and my sister, everyone thought she was mine. I always let them think it...she was the apple of my eye and I still think of her as my child!
> JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam as my DH says when your tired...go to sleep. You've had enough excitement and long hours the past day or so, so go get some rest. I know I plan on hitting the hay earlier myself tonight.


I second that..... when you get your days and nights reversed you need to see if you can get back on track.... (Of course, with a new baby, Heidi would probably be delighted to take advantage of your insomnia.....)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sisters are good - my own sisters passed away some years ago so new sisters are good.

sam



pacer said:


> Loving all the talk of sisterhood. I think Sam would enjoy a bunch of knitting sisters as well. I really love my sister-in-law and visit more with her than my own sisters. I also have some very dear friends who are like sisters to me. We get together and laugh, cry or whatever. We have been there for each other in good times as well as tough times. Would not have it any other way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Aldi's sounds very familiar to our Trader Joe's


No,,,,, I love them both but Trader Joes has a much bigger selection and some unusual items as well... All the Aldis in my area are rather small, cash only, mostly groceries, wine and about a half aisle of "specials" that are hard items like household things, pots and pans, rugs, grills,,, whatever..


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ho wonderful!!lucky you! Wish we had Skype


Pontuf said:


> H Gwen how wonderful!
> 
> How is Heidi feeling? Did the inlaws surface?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pacer - you never need to ask if we want the recipe - the answer is always going to be yes. lol

sam



pacer said:


> I have a friend who makes an awesome chocolate cake with zucchini and it is super moist. I will see if she will share her recipe if you would be interested. My guys won't eat zucchini but they ate that cake because they did not know it had vegetables in it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


Now that brings back memories of the girls a few years back. She is darling and concentrating so hard.....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://www.diffen.com/difference/Crow_vs_Raven
> Yes you are right. It's crows that have been observed using tools. Sorry....Thanks for straightening this out.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> how about this - sam #8?
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/963587C0-A739-417C-BEB9-42076E80126B/productID/35C95C3D-50F3-4AAE-BC69-DABF3E48B55A/?green=8BFC10D4-EE3F-5F1E-BFB2-5386FEC7D3F2


That is a pretty one....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Germany

sam



Pontuf said:


> My mom had Aldis in Springfield IL. And loved it
> 
> No Aldis in Arizona.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cheaper

sam



Pontuf said:


> Aldi's sounds very familiar to our Trader Joe's


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Jynx}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


And right back at you.... I gather mom took a fall..... hope it turns out to be nothing... and that she is not in a lot of pain.... YOU sure have been busy.

I went to my "Treehouse" group today since a friend offered to pick me up and we made a quick stop at Target so I could get something for Gerry for tomorrow....

Going to dinner with the kids very early (5) as Dre'a, Livey, Rachel and Haley (Rachel's BFF) are leaving for FL at the crack of dawn for a week of fun and a volley ball tournament..... Have to call mom in the morning and see if she wants to go. She didn't get her hair done this Friday and the rain woke her last night so she didn't want to go along today....

I'll be spraying the front bed with vinegar right after the rain stops next week since I'm not allowed to weed.... Wish I could do that in the back, but would kill all the flowers as well...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute daralene - great costume.

sam



Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute daralene - great costume.

sam



Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for you too I hope they find the right meds for you soon! I'm glad you have someone there to help


Pup lover said:


> Healing prayers winging your way! Sure hope you will be able to come with us!! Hope you fell better soon, {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi Jynx! Happy to see you, how are you?


Doing pretty good...thanks.... I am taking an antibiotic for a little bacteria that showed up in culture but wound Dr. saw me Thurs. and said it all looked good. (Still won't let me drive though...) Energy is a little lacking, which just means I need to MOVE more..... Hope you are still doing OK..... We will both get through these health issues..... the sooner the better.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL!!!


thewren said:


> i'll be your peanut butter and pickle brother - i'm not real handy anymore but i do make killer pb and dill pickles on toasted whole wheat bread.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i did it - 9 skeins of #3 have been ordered - yeah.
> 
> sam


Good choice... what a nice yarn....


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


Sandi thanks for the rhubarb recipe it is saved in my recipe box. I love the beautiful sunset.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I do too! He'll be off with the others in no time and at least he knows how to get back there when he gets tired!


Angora1 said:


> Love hearing about this. Now if we could just understand what their caws said.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AZ I have never heard of a Bar B Que pan for doing veggies. Of course I've never done much grilling myself; DH does and that means just meat thrown on the grill or an occasional chicken wrapped in foil with veggies. So, I went online and searched....what an eye opener; tons of different pans for use on the grill. Even one for cooking pizza on the grill. I am intrigued by all these new options. I am going to have to investigate more. Anyone have any grill recipes for veggies? Like I said I'm a grill "neophyte". LOL


When our oven was out, just to be a show-off, DH actually made chocolate chip cookies on the grill. We do little individual pizzas frequently.... Love shish kabobs on the grill but do the softer veggies on their own skewer so as not to overcook.... (Not that I cook, I just eat it all.) We do the yellow squash, zucchini and eggplant sliced lengthways and just brushed with oil on the grill and it is delicious.... in fact, the only way I'll eat eggplant.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Kidney saga not going too well. I've been running a fever of at least 101 all day. If the fever doesn't break tonite, I'll have DD take me to urgent care tomorrow.
> 
> Afraid if I take any more sick days, I'll have to miss the knitapalooza. Just grateful for Flockie being there for me. She makes me go to the bathroom every hour, monitors my liquids, and makes sure I change chairs every so often. Talk about Sisters!
> 
> Sending healing energy to all who need it, and big, big, excitement for Julie, Sam, and Sorlena


Sorry to hear you are having problems.... to me, that is one of the most uncomfortable problems..... (Not that you are anywhere near this but just found out that a young friend of mine went into renal failure a couple weeks ago. Thank goodness she is married to a Dr. so they identified problem very early and she is getting excellent treatment... but can't be around people... lowered immune system...)

Just goes to show, we never should take our health for granted. Be sure to get to the Dr. if you aren't better in the morning. You need a different antibiotic..


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good night!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ceili said:


> I'm amazed at all the sisterlyness (good word?) going on. I've just always assumed we were sisters, I never had one. And (don't take this the wrong way, now) we're all porn stars. I have a friend who insists on calling the KP "Susan's Knitting Porn". When you think about it, I guess it sort of is! LOL
> 
> Kidney saga not going too well. I've been running a fever of at least 101 all day. Sometime a little bit more. When you consider, my temp normal is 96.2, that's pretty damn high. I'm not delirious or anything, but I did cry when I couldn't find the remote lol! Obviously got an antibiotic that doesn't work for me. Plus, what a waste of cranberry juice! of course the CJ is more preventive than curative. If the fever doesn't break tonite, I'll have DD take me to urgent care tomorrow. I just hope it doesn't bite into the father's day plans. I'm cold, but can't stand anything touching my skin (no CPAP tonight, I'm afraid).
> 
> ...


Take care, it does sound like you will need to see a doc again.. maybe stronger antibiotic. Thats a nasty infection thats been ongoing a bit long i reckon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do you fine this type of pan?

sam



Angora1 said:


> I have one and it works great!! Lets the smoke in and keeps the veggies from falling in. :thumbup: I spray it with oil first.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH brought home Bordeaux chocolate cherry ice cream , my favorite, and a bag of dark chocolate. Dove candies! YUMMY


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Headed in to bed early tonight. Happy Father's Day to all the dads and grandpas out there in KTP land. Blessings and peace to everyone. Good night.


Happy fathers day to all over there. Ours isnt until Spetember.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I looked at those pictures of the yarn knitted up and it really is nice!!Hope we get to see pictures of the progress!


Dreamweaver said:


> I vote #3...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending the sandman to sleep with you jynx so you get some restful sleep.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I also take one melatonin at dinner time, but it doesn't do the trick. I'm going to switch to Valerian..... and see if that will do it. I am going to bed at midnight or before since getting home but need 1 mg. Xanax or a sleeping pill to get to sleep... and I know the Dr.'s are not going to renew those so I need to get back to where I can go to sleep myself. just too much commotion and uncertainty right now you are welcome.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My favorite is asparagus sprinkled with olive oil and garlic salt n pepper then done on grill or in winter on cast iron griddle nothing better!


My DD does this in the oven when the grill is not available on fairly high and they are wonderful. Of course, I could eat asparagus, hot, cold or in between. Love it...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage.
> 
> Oh wow, thats wonderful, fantastic, best news. :thumbup: :thumbup: I am so happy for you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> My DD does this in the oven when the grill is not available on fairly high and they are wonderful. Of course, I could eat asparagus, hot, cold or in between. Love it...


Hey there, how are you doing??


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


Wonderful, wonderful news..... I am so happy for you and Ben..... What a relief... You both have been through so much this past year and it looks like you are both coming through the darkness into the sunshine. YEAH....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My family is touchy feely, DHs is not, he has learned to be thank you lord!!!


Lol! Mine's the same way, poor guy, the first time my Aunt met him she just pulled him in for a huge hug, he now just leans on into them since he's getting one whether he wants/likes it or not. lol...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hey there, how are you doing??


Doing pretty good... Took a shower and changed dressing tonght... Wound Dr. looked at everything Thurs. and said it was doing really well. Using a convex product.... may be the answer.... Taking an antibiotic to clear up a little bacteria.... I'm feeling a little more capable of handling it all now.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, I know you are off and in Sydney by now, hope it was a great flight and you have a wonderful time with Fale. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Doing pretty good... Took a shower and changed dressing tonght... Wound Dr. looked at everything Thurs. and said it was doing really well. Using a convex product.... may be the answer.... Taking an antibiotic to clear up a little bacteria.... I'm feeling a little more capable of handling it all now.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


So awesome!!! Glad things are looking up on that front.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Mine's the same way, poor guy, the first time my Aunt met him she just pulled him in for a huge hug, he now just leans on into them since he's getting one whether he wants/likes it or not. lol...


When DH and I married and would visit my family, we always greeted with a hug... kind of unknown to my father . He ended up really liking it and my brothers have often commented that it was DH and I that brought that change to the whole family.... My girls are not as demonstrative, but they show their love in so many other ways and with lots of words.... The GD's are the best huggers in the world... Hope they don't outgrow it....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not tried to read the posts- bit tired after my very early start! Safely in Rose Meadow NSW! had a lovely lunch- bit need to go lie down for a rest!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Julie,,, good to know you are safely at destination.... Have a wonderful visit....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Marianne, that's wonderful, wonderful news. So glad things are improving at a fairly rapid rate it seems. Keeping the energy and prayers going, we're on a roll, want to keep it going the right direction. :thumbup:
Hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Polendra, thanks... I am trying hard to be good and mind all the restrictions.... not easy for me...... Good to see you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look under the big picture jynx - there should be a couple icons unders there and one will be the knit up sample.

sam

by the way - super to see you posting again - you don't know how much you have been missed.



Dreamweaver said:


> I can do it on the featured color but when I go to the others, there is a quick flash of the other buttons but it immediately just goes to a big picture of the original picture..... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny angora - just look at it as taking the scenic route.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Mine is always set to avoid tolls and highways.... DH forgot that when we pulled it out to find something in Little Rock, AR... We ended up in some very undesirable places until I changed the settings!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't believe I am caught up.... That wont happen again this week.... I'm sitting in the dark so light won't wake up the sleeping bear,,, but it is after midnight and most in the US are in bed.... and DH will yell if he finds out I'm still up... so off to take a pill and hope that Sam's sandman shows up... It has been a nice, but long day.... and tomorrow will be too.

Happy Father's Day to all.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ beautiful picture of the sunset! I hear it's sunny there almost everyday. I'd like to be there in the Winter! We just have clouds.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Doing pretty good... Took a shower and changed dressing tonght... Wound Dr. looked at everything Thurs. and said it was doing really well. Using a convex product.... may be the answer.... Taking an antibiotic to clear up a little bacteria.... I'm feeling a little more capable of handling it all now.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Way to go. I still hope one of the nurses calls you. Hang in there, sound like you doing better.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds awesome! I love tent camping I've thought about taking my dog it would be fun and good company!


sassafras123 said:


> Just got back from my first tent camping trip in decades. Just wanted to try camping with Maya, my Dobie. My DH is 81 and doesn't want to camp. I didn't think I did either. But my soul loves being in nature and it was fun.
> 
> Sam, can just picture you rocking Bentley.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ranger - he is a precious bundle indeed. can't get enough of him.

I think you have posted before but just in case you haven't let me welcome you to the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and will join us again very soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Ranger said:


> Sam, congrats! What a blessing babies are and we are so lucky our daughters share them with us


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what super good news Marianne - I am so happy for you both - that is a worry off your mind.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they did for a short time today.

sam



Pontuf said:


> H Gwen how wonderful!
> 
> How is Heidi feeling? Did the inlaws surface?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nittergma - talk to gwen - she will help you get it set up - it is free.

sam



nittergma said:


> Ho wonderful!!lucky you! Wish we had Skype


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yum - thought it was father's day. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> DH brought home Bordeaux chocolate cherry ice cream , my favorite, and a bag of dark chocolate. Dove candies! YUMMY


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta GLOAT....just skyped with Sam AND BENTLEY and Heidi.
> Oh Bentley is PERFECT!!!


I am so jealous!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is that the same yarn, but at a much lower price? I like #8 --- the other one would work also....okay, Sam, now you're tempting me at this price, too.



thewren said:


> how about this - sam #8?
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/963587C0-A739-417C-BEB9-42076E80126B/productID/35C95C3D-50F3-4AAE-BC69-DABF3E48B55A/?green=8BFC10D4-EE3F-5F1E-BFB2-5386FEC7D3F2


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how funny - would love to meet your husband - how were the cookies?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> When our oven was out, just to be a show-off, DH actually made chocolate chip cookies on the grill. We do little individual pizzas frequently.... Love shish kabobs on the grill but do the softer veggies on their own skewer so as not to overcook.... (Not that I cook, I just eat it all.) We do the yellow squash, zucchini and eggplant sliced lengthways and just brushed with oil on the grill and it is delicious.... in fact, the only way I'll eat eggplant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Same here....just can't get past the smell of the valerian....need to see if I can find a different brand. Hope things are slowly getting better. Good to see you here at the Tea Party....we've missed you. Maybe we'll see a picture of baby Bentley on here soon!



Dreamweaver said:


> I also take one melatonin at dinner time, but it doesn't do the trick. I'm going to switch to Valerian..... and see if that will do it. I am going to bed at midnight or before since getting home but need 1 mg. Xanax or a sleeping pill to get to sleep... and I know the Dr.'s are not going to renew those so I need to get back to where I can go to sleep myself. just too much commotion and uncertainty right now you are welcome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea....maybe we can see some of it worked up when we're there.



thewren said:


> well - i did it - 9 skeins of #3 have been ordered - yeah.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like to do my vegetables in one of the pans with just olive oil and seasonings - I use everything from plain salt and pepper to a grilling mix. Go wild!



Gweniepooh said:


> AZ I have never heard of a Bar B Que pan for doing veggies. Of course I've never done much grilling myself; DH does and that means just meat thrown on the grill or an occasional chicken wrapped in foil with veggies. So, I went online and searched....what an eye opener; tons of different pans for use on the grill. Even one for cooking pizza on the grill. I am intrigued by all these new options. I am going to have to investigate more. Anyone have any grill recipes for veggies? Like I said I'm a grill "neophyte". LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bite the bullet rookie - I did.

sam

it doesn't hurt as much as I thought it would. lol



RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the same yarn, but at a much lower price? I like #8 --- the other one would work also....okay, Sam, now you're tempting me at this price, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great cesar's ghost - I am finally caught up.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending some healing energy your way....hope you are better soon - because we want you well, but also want to be able to get to know you even better at Knit-a-palooza.


Ceili said:


> I'm amazed at all the sisterlyness (good word?) going on. I've just always assumed we were sisters, I never had one. And (don't take this the wrong way, now) we're all porn stars. I have a friend who insists on calling the KP "Susan's Knitting Porn". When you think about it, I guess it sort of is! LOL
> 
> Kidney saga not going too well. I've been running a fever of at least 101 all day. Sometime a little bit more. When you consider, my temp normal is 96.2, that's pretty damn high. I'm not delirious or anything, but I did cry when I couldn't find the remote lol! Obviously got an antibiotic that doesn't work for me. Plus, what a waste of cranberry juice! of course the CJ is more preventive than curative. If the fever doesn't break tonite, I'll have DD take me to urgent care tomorrow. I just hope it doesn't bite into the father's day plans. I'm cold, but can't stand anything touching my skin (no CPAP tonight, I'm afraid).
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Click on the lightbulb looking icon and you should be able to see the knitted swatch and then click on the swatch to make it expand. Sure makes it a lot easier to pick out what you like and don't like it.



Dreamweaver said:


> I can do it on the featured color but when I go to the others, there is a quick flash of the other buttons but it immediately just goes to a big picture of the original picture..... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is such wonderful news....I was tearing up with happiness too!!



Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear yo have arrived safely - hope you get some rest an then have a wonderful time.



Lurker 2 said:


> Not tried to read the posts- bit tired after my very early start! Safely in Rose Meadow NSW! had a lovely lunch- bit need to go lie down for a rest!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just don't need any more yarn....plan to get some at the sidewalk sale and at Stitches MW so will try to restrain myself. I'm getting farther on the green bear and the wingspan is done except for the crochet edge, button, and finishing. Now to finish the litte girl bolero and maybe ruffle skirt for DGD and the Texas baby blanket---then I'm going to try some socks!!



thewren said:


> bite the bullet rookie - I did.
> 
> sam
> 
> it doesn't hurt as much as I thought it would. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:
 

> Thank you Nana!


You are most welcome.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


Thanks for the receipt, will have to try it out when I get home. 
Lovely sunset.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The yarn is beautiful! Love the color!
Great price!

Pontuf

quote=RookieRetiree]Is that the same yarn, but at a much lower price? I like #8 --- the other one would work also....okay, Sam, now you're tempting me at this price, too.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana what's on the agenda today?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone still up or just getting up?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam has Bentley cried at all? How is Heidi? What do the boys think of their new brother?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana what's on the agenda today?


Going to watch MotoGP then hit the museums.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


What a lovely photo.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I had never seen them till I lived in Germany and they had them in Austria too. When I moved back to the States they were here.


We had them where I lived in Canada when my oldest was quite young.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is the link to subscribe to Let's Knit the UK knitting magazine mentioned earlier, This link is where you must subscribe if you are a US resident or Canadian resident. Pretty pricy at 79.99 for a 1 year subscription.
> 
> http://www.imsnews.com/home.php?page=magPage&pubid=4405


Thanks the Internet keeps going off here. I wouldn't mind so much if I didn't have to pay by the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> PtofValerie...What a great lecture. Enjoy the wee ones and yes, save your energy.
> 
> Lurker...Sorry you had to wait on niece. Hope you were able to get some sleep in. I'm assuming you mean you are worried about the weight of your bags.:wink:
> You should be leaving or already left. Up, up and away and a great flight!


safely at Lupe's house- Fale and I lay down because we were both so tired- but the family has gone to church. So many things need discussion- but I need to listen more- to work out what is going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sounds like you're well prepared!


Fofoa turned up an hour earlier than I expected- and I forgot my glasses- and left the oranges sitting in a bowl- that I had mean't to juice- I'll have to let Louise know- she has my keys- I was being so busy trying to take care of others needs- I forgot my own!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not tried to read the posts- bit tired after my very early start! Safely in Rose Meadow NSW! had a lovely lunch- bit need to go lie down for a rest!


Good morning from Guernsey, Julie. I hope you have rested by now. How was the flight? Did you risk your knitting needles, or will you get some supplies in NSW? Just looked at Rose Meadow on Google earth and saw several Scots names around eg Campbelltown, Appin rd , St Andrews rd! So there must have been a few Scots there.... Have a wonderful Sunday now (and more)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not tried to read the posts- bit tired after my very early start! Safely in Rose Meadow NSW! had a lovely lunch- bit need to go lie down for a rest!


Glad you made it safe and sound.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie's ride should have come and she may be at the airport now. Think she lifts off in about 2 1/2 - 3 hrs. Thinking of you Julie even though you won't get this at the time.


I got to the airport 4 15am left at 8- but I am glad I was early got through security with plenty of time- my bag was exactly 7 kg! So I did not need to ditch anything! Fale is delighted to see the photos and his Samoan book I brought, and his favourite DVD- again in the Samoan language- it is a real tear jerker, and he has to be word perfect he has watched it so often!
The flight took nearly an hour less than predicted although it was a little turbulent, so I had to wait quite a while to be picked up- but we had a lovely lunch- the children were busy with their sports. I need to dig out my camera- we saw the harbour bridge and the Opera House coming in to land. Rose Meadow is ages to the North- if I have my directions right. Although I saw a sign that said West Sydney, and we were on a route to Canberra which I always thought was to the South- no Atlas to check this out!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well here is a couple of pictures- I'm still working on getting closer but I don't want to frighten him off again late in the day. I was just worried sick until he came back!!!! I hope they are his parents and keep coming and checking on him. Eventually he will be ready to go with them. -


I can imagine how worried you were, so glad he is back safely. Mind you with the lovely dinner you have prepared for him I would imagine he will not want to leave ! Such a good place for him to rest and grow strong. Nature is wonderful and ravens are so intelligent. Enjoy him while he is with you, hopefully he will be a constant visitor to you in the future, a lovely reward for taking care of him when he needed it. Thank goodness he landed in your garden!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sandi is there a difference between an RV and a motorhome? I just looked up dry camping, that's cool.
> 
> Pontuf


I was curious too about dry camping and looked it up. Fascinating tips etc sounds like fun. Not big on camping myself now, too fond of creature comforts But I used to be when I was much younger! When first married DH passed his driving test and our first vehicle we bought was a dormobile, basically a small van with seats that made into beds, a cooker etc and even the roof lifted up to give you more space at night. We had a lot of fun and travelled the length and breadth of Scotland in it. Such wonderful memories of that time. Now the vans are more sophisticated and of course much bigger!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I had never seen them till I lived in Germany and they had them in Austria too. When I moved back to the States they were here.


LOL This post was like how I talk. I didn't hit quote reply I guess. It was in response to the conversation on Aldi's.

Yesterday I said just started talking about something without realizing DH hadn't been inside my head with all my thoughts, so he had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. LOL Guess I did it here too and on the same day. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> how about this - sam #8?
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/963587C0-A739-417C-BEB9-42076E80126B/productID/35C95C3D-50F3-4AAE-BC69-DABF3E48B55A/?green=8BFC10D4-EE3F-5F1E-BFB2-5386FEC7D3F2


Sam, who are you knitting this for?? Think it would be great for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 wrote:
My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.



Pup lover said:


> So cute!


Thanks Pup lover. Hope you got some of your Mojo back. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well expecting Vicky anytime for her crotchet lesson, lunch and off to the football. Hope she turns up soon- I'm hungry. But at least I got caught up here.


How did the lesson go Darowil?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I vote #3...


Dreamweaver, was just thinking of you. It is so wonderful to see you back and hopefully feeling Worlds Better!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sandi do you have Aldis in Kngman?
> 
> We do have Fresh and Easy here which I think is from the UK.


Fresh and Easy is a subsidiary of Tesco here in the UK. I don!t think it has been quite as successful as they hoped! Tesco is one of the 'Big' shopping companies here, similar to your Walmart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fofoa turned up an hour earlier than I expected- and I forgot my glasses- and left the oranges sitting in a bowl- that I had mean't to juice- I'll have to let Louise know- she has my keys- I was being so busy trying to take care of others needs- I forgot my own!!!!


Oh my!!!! I was afraid of lateness. An hour early is really early. What a surprise.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got to the airport 4 15am left at 8- but I am glad I was early got through security with plenty of time- my bag was exactly 7 kg! So I did not need to ditch anything! Fale is delighted to see the photos and his Samoan book I brought, and his favourite DVD- again in the Samoan language- it is a real tear jerker, and he has to be word perfect he has watched it so often!
> The flight took nearly an hour less than predicted although it was a little turbulent, so I had to wait quite a while to be picked up- but we had a lovely lunch- the children were busy with their sports. I need to dig out my camera- we saw the harbour bridge and the Opera House coming in to land. Rose Meadow is ages to the North- if I have my directions right. Although I saw a sign that said West Sydney, and we were on a route to Canberra which I always thought was to the South- no Atlas to check this out!


So glad everything went well. Guess the turbulence blew your plane quite a bit to get it there an hour early. Tee Hee, I just typed a week early........What a gorgeous view that must have been flying over the harbour bridge and the Opera House. Glad you and Fale are together again. Have a wonderful visit.
Glad you had a lovely lunch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We had them where I lived in Canada when my oldest was quite young.


Wow....I didn't know that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got to the airport 4 15am left at 8- but I am glad I was early got through security with plenty of time- my bag was exactly 7 kg! So I did not need to ditch anything! Fale is delighted to see the photos and his Samoan book I brought, and his favourite DVD- again in the Samoan language- it is a real tear jerker, and he has to be word perfect he has watched it so often!
> The flight took nearly an hour less than predicted although it was a little turbulent, so I had to wait quite a while to be picked up- but we had a lovely lunch- the children were busy with their sports. I need to dig out my camera- we saw the harbour bridge and the Opera House coming in to land. Rose Meadow is ages to the North- if I have my directions right. Although I saw a sign that said West Sydney, and we were on a route to Canberra which I always thought was to the South- no Atlas to check this out!


Just checked for you Julie. You are right, Canberra is SW of Sydney by about 3 hrs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I was curious too about dry camping and looked it up. Fascinating tips etc sounds like fun. Not big on camping myself now, too fond of creature comforts But I used to be when I was much younger! When first married DH passed his driving test and our first vehicle we bought was a dormobile, basically a small van with seats that made into beds, a cooker etc and even the roof lifted up to give you more space at night. We had a lot of fun and travelled the length and breadth of Scotland in it. Such wonderful memories of that time. Now the vans are more sophisticated and of course much bigger!


That must have been so much fun and what beautiful landscapes you must have seen.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, mine will be clean Tues. as I have company coming, so if you want to see it clean, HURRY!


Hmm mine is only clean on a Monday when my cleaning lady friend comes to give the house a once over! I find it so difficult to use the vacuum cleaner, had many falls using that so quite a few years ago my DH decided we needed to get someone in and she has become a good friend. Well actually if you want to see the house tidy you are better to come on a Monday as I usually tidy up before she arrives lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i did it - 9 skeins of #3 have been ordered - yeah.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> AZ I have never heard of a Bar B Que pan for doing veggies. Of course I've never done much grilling myself; DH does and that means just meat thrown on the grill or an occasional chicken wrapped in foil with veggies. So, I went online and searched....what an eye opener; tons of different pans for use on the grill. Even one for cooking pizza on the grill. I am intrigued by all these new options. I am going to have to investigate more. Anyone have any grill recipes for veggies? Like I said I'm a grill "neophyte". LOL


Gwenie, I usually marinate them with whatever I have. I use lemon and EVOO or vinegar and EVOO. I have parboiled carrots and then marinated them and cooked on the grill and they make an absolutely wonderful carrot dog. Top with whatever you like. Peppers, onions, you name it, it's all great on the grill. I love pineapple done on the grill too.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Father's Day Sam and all of our "brothers"! Have a wonderful day!

I never had a sister, I had 3 brothers and they are all gone along with my parents. I am very grateful to have all of you for sisters and brothers.

Marianne wonderful news about Ben!

Jynx I am glad to hear you are doing better. Hope you are released to drive soon I know how awkward it is when you're not allowed to drive and have to depend on someone else to do it for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What fantastic news Marianne- what a great healer we have in God.
And of course we pray for him- anyone important to you is important to us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> http://www.diffen.com/difference/Crow_vs_Raven
> 
> Crows and ravens are not the same. Crows have been pictured using tools. And ravens may use the same.


That was so fascinating. Thanks mjs. Love the ones dropping the nuts in traffic at a pedestrian light so they not only get it cracked by the car but then can retrieve the pieces when the light changes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> I'm amazed at all the sisterlyness (good word?) going on. I've just always assumed we were sisters, I never had one. And (don't take this the wrong way, now) we're all porn stars. I have a friend who insists on calling the KP "Susan's Knitting Porn". When you think about it, I guess it sort of is! LOL
> 
> Kidney saga not going too well. I've been running a fever of at least 101 all day. Sometime a little bit more. When you consider, my temp normal is 96.2, that's pretty damn high. I'm not delirious or anything, but I did cry when I couldn't find the remote lol! Obviously got an antibiotic that doesn't work for me. Plus, what a waste of cranberry juice! of course the CJ is more preventive than curative. If the fever doesn't break tonite, I'll have DD take me to urgent care tomorrow. I just hope it doesn't bite into the father's day plans. I'm cold, but can't stand anything touching my skin (no CPAP tonight, I'm afraid).
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Believe me, this is serious. We want you at the Knitapalooza, but your health is way more important and your kidneys health so vital. Big Hugs dear. Please see the doctor.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Great news, Marianne!


That is just wonderful news! So happy for you all


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine is always set to avoid tolls and highways.... DH forgot that when we pulled it out to find something in Little Rock, AR... We ended up in some very undesirable places until I changed the settings!!!


Oh dear. Glad you figured out what was wrong.

As to the buttons on the yarn site. That might happen just if your cursor is over the photo without even clicking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What a lovely little girl!


Awww Thank you. It was funny, she got so quiet and serious when I gave her the flowers and compliments. She really took it serious. So precious. Think it was Rookie that just had her granddaughter's dance recital too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 22 and everyone else is on 31.... but the hockey game has ended and DH is yawning so we may be turning off lights soon.
> 
> I want to be part of the Sisterhood of the Traveling Needles... here at the TP..... I have a sister... love her to bits but she is so much younger (about 15 years) and lives so far away that I rarely see her, though she was just here a couple weeks before my surgery. My SIL's sister is so like a sister to me.... and I always know I can count on you girls.....
> 
> Hope Julie is at destination and having a great reunion with Fale, NanaCaren and Jamie are having a great time and that Designer has a wonderful mini-vacation......


Jynx you have always been part of our Sisterhood of the TN :thumbup: :thumbup: You have always been a rock in the foundation of why I found this wonderful group, I am lost without your comments and advice! So wonderful to have you back with us, I have missed you!! Please take care, hopefully all the correct assistance has been put in place and everything is going smoothly with your recovery. Please don't overdo things, I do worry about you! I need to win the lottery so that I can have a way to hop in my motor home and be where I can come and help or at least be there to sit and knit together :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> you won't need to worry about the dog and cat hair under the couch because it will already be there.
> 
> sam


That's wonderful, I'll feel right at home! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a really good afternoon. My team won again- 5 in a row now. And this was one of the top teams (in fact if they had won they would have gone top) at there home ground so even better. 
And taught Vicky to crotchet- and she got it quickly, so much so that she crocheted during the football while I knittedl, so now she has a new face washer- she told her husband he was welcome to use the pink face washer, but he didn't seem too keen. And then when I dropped her back home she tried out the pattern she wants to do and has that worked out too- so much so that by the second row she was able to tell what she should be doing where. So tomorrow we are going to buy her the yarn to start the blanket. NOt only that she considered changing the pattern. Think I might have finished teaching her already. 
Her DH sounds a bit concerned- she is getting tooo much like her mother! To which she pointed out that he was getting too much like his father. Which was rather a concern as it hard to see me living with his father! A husband who sat at the table and expected me to put the meal in front of him (when we ate at Vicky's place he sat at the table while the rest of us got our own food, and his wife dutifully got his first. David thought it was rather sweet that she was willing to do this for him. If he wants a drink he simply tells her and she obligingly gets up and gets it. He wouldn"t survive with me too long. Fortunately this son does not take after him in this sense- jokingly tried it while I there and just got ignored. If David tried it on me (without a reason -of course that is different) I would probably get the drink for him and give it to him in his lap,. But Vicky's MIL doesn't seem to mind. 
Actually if David did do that I would do what he wanted because it is not his normal behaviour and he would have a reason even if I couldn't work it out. He is much more thoughtful towards me than I am towards him so in this case it would be the least I could do for him.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

They haven't been successful and many have closed after just a couple years. I went in one once and never went back. Very lmited and small store. Not much to offer

Pontuf



dollyclaire said:


> Fresh and Easy is a subsidiary of Tesco here in the UK. I don!t think it has been quite as successful as they hoped! Tesco is one of the 'Big' shopping companies here, similar to your Walmart.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not tried to read the posts- bit tired after my very early start! Safely in Rose Meadow NSW! had a lovely lunch- bit need to go lie down for a rest!


Glad to know you are safely back on solid ground :thumbup: :thumbup: Rest well sweet lady.. please take good care while you are away from your home. I do so worry about you.. keeping you in my prayers as always. Would love to be a fly on the wall when you and Fale see each other again.. has got to be just an electrically charged moment for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the homemade cleaning recipes. Saved to Evernote.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Gwen I have a few things I use on my grill.. will show them to you when you come visit. Just bought a veggie basket type thing for the grill.. best thing is the smoker box, love the apple or cherry wood smoke on chicken or pork, yummmmm


Mine has holes so that the smoke gets to the veggies. 
Oh yes, I love the little box to put the wood chips in.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> LOL This post was like how I talk. I didn't hit quote reply I guess. It was in response to the conversation on Aldi's.
> 
> Yesterday I said just started talking about something without realizing DH hadn't been inside my head with all my thoughts, so he had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. LOL Guess I did it here too and on the same day. :roll:


I thought all women did this??
My late DH used to just shake his head and laugh when I did this. I once asked him if he didn't think thoughts and then go onto speak as if I knew what his thoughts had been about. He just looked at me in bemusement and said it must be a female thing lol mind you after being married for 37 years before he passed he did have a good idea of what I had been thinking about when I did go onto speak about something. Lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I NEVER checked pockets and had the same rule about any money I found.... You should have seen the look on my brother's face when he was living with us for a short time and left about $100. in his pocket....... I will admit that there have been a couple pens and one lipstick that were missed and made a mess..... but mostly, everyone was well trained.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Actually a few Italian families started the winery a few generations ago, DH grandfather and that generation. DH family farm grew grapes for winery and Welches ( jelly, juice). Concord grapes and also asparagus.
> 
> Pontuf


How interesting. Bet you have had some good meals at DH's family restaurant and some good wine too ;-) :!:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Marianne, that's wonderful, wonderful news. So glad things are improving at a fairly rapid rate it seems. Keeping the energy and prayers going, we're on a roll, want to keep it going the right direction. :thumbup:
> Hugs.


LOL.. he wishes it had been a rapid rate, said he has been on such a limited diet that he lost 30 lbs, said that they will probably put him back on the steroids soon, they rotate them in and out of his medicines so he isn't on them too long at a time. He always gains 30 to 40 lbs when on them. At least this 30lbs was not from the steroids, LOL.. just weight gain from not being able to get any exercise. Oh and he said that he is the only guy he knows that his Doctor prescribed a beer every day or two to aid in his kidney functions.. ROFL, problem is he doesn't like beer, so he only has one when he "has to go" ROFL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fofoa turned up an hour earlier than I expected- and I forgot my glasses- and left the oranges sitting in a bowl- that I had mean't to juice- I'll have to let Louise know- she has my keys- I was being so busy trying to take care of others needs- I forgot my own!!!!


Are they reading glasses- if so Cheap as Chips, Reject store etc all have glassess that work perfectly well if you only need them for reading. If they are for anything else then you have a problem!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


That is the best news we could have Marianne. I am so happy for you and for Ben. Prayer does have power and I'm so glad Ben is doing so much better. We have seen it work for you too and now for your precious son. Thank you so much for telling us. I have been wondering how he was and it is so good to get great news. Big Hugs for Ben and for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gwenie, I usually marinate them with whatever I have. I use lemon and EVOO or vinegar and EVOO. I have parboiled carrots and then marinated them and cooked on the grill and they make an absolutely wonderful carrot dog. Top with whatever you like. Peppers, onions, you name it, it's all great on the grill. I love pineapple done on the grill too.


Bananas are just gorgeous on the grill especially if you have some ice cream with it, the hot banana and the cold just go so well together or some maple syrup drizzled over. I am now feeling a bit hungry but have only just finished breakfast, I am we'll behind time today. Oh well it is Sunday and it is meant to be a day of rest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got to the airport 4 15am left at 8- but I am glad I was early got through security with plenty of time- my bag was exactly 7 kg! So I did not need to ditch anything! Fale is delighted to see the photos and his Samoan book I brought, and his favourite DVD- again in the Samoan language- it is a real tear jerker, and he has to be word perfect he has watched it so often!
> The flight took nearly an hour less than predicted although it was a little turbulent, so I had to wait quite a while to be picked up- but we had a lovely lunch- the children were busy with their sports. I need to dig out my camera- we saw the harbour bridge and the Opera House coming in to land. Rose Meadow is ages to the North- if I have my directions right. Although I saw a sign that said West Sydney, and we were on a route to Canberra which I always thought was to the South- no Atlas to check this out!


When I checked it out once I seem to remember it was ages to the south. Did you need to cross the harbour? To go north you have to cross the harbour. And Canberra is definitely to the south. South West actually, it is about 3 hours from Sydney

So glad you arrived safely and have caught up with Fale.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> great cesar's ghost - I am finally caught up.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!! that was my Dad's favorite saying when he was shocked and amazed.. or even ticked off.. LOL.. he rarely cursed if ever.. I never heard him, but my brother I'm sure did.. LOL..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just don't need any more yarn....plan to get some at the sidewalk sale and at Stitches MW so will try to restrain myself. I'm getting farther on the green bear and the wingspan is done except for the crochet edge, button, and finishing. Now to finish the litte girl bolero and maybe ruffle skirt for DGD and the Texas baby blanket---then I'm going to try some socks!!


Texas baby blanket????? very interesting.. do tell more :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So glad everything went well. Guess the turbulence blew your plane quite a bit to get it there an hour early. Tee Hee, I just typed a week early........What a gorgeous view that must have been flying over the harbour bridge and the Opera House. Glad you and Fale are together again. Have a wonderful visit.
> Glad you had a lovely lunch.


Sydney Harbour is absolutely stunning- and looks marvellous from the air ofcourse. When I go to Sydney I love to spend a day with a public transport ticket and just keep catching the various ferries. They have them going all over the harbour just like buses and can get such wonderful views of the harbour from them.

Wonder if the plane got her there a week early she would have an extra week over here? Time travel but what a nice amount that would be- better than ending up in a totally different time that made no sense to you.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That was so fascinating. Thanks mjs. Love the ones dropping the nuts in traffic at a pedestrian light so they not only get it cracked by the car but then can retrieve the pieces when the light changes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I get the sea gulls dropping the winkles, snails, etc on to my roof to break the shells. The path along the back of the house is often littered with broken shells where they roll off the roof and fall. One seagull used to visit a dear friend who lived on the other side of the road to me. Her garden went down to the shoreline and the seagull was easily identified as it had a hole in the webbing of it's foot. He would come up from the shore and tap on the glass verandah door and would not go away until she fed him some titbits. Sadly my friend passed away and I wonder what the gull does now? 
I did tell the new owners about the gull but with them both working and the house being extensively renovated the gull will probably have been put off by the work and noise.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> LOL This post was like how I talk. I didn't hit quote reply I guess. It was in response to the conversation on Aldi's.
> 
> Yesterday I said just started talking about something without realizing DH hadn't been inside my head with all my thoughts, so he had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. LOL Guess I did it here too and on the same day. :roll:


Cindi does this to me constantly.. LOL.. leaves me very confused at times.. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok ladies, ditch the yarn winder to burn those calories. Courtesy of Vogue.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Cindi does this to me constantly.. LOL.. leaves me very confused at times.. :shock:


With me at the Knitapalooza I will keep your skills up. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hmm mine is only clean on a Monday when my cleaning lady friend comes to give the house a once over! I find it so difficult to use the vacuum cleaner, had many falls using that so quite a few years ago my DH decided we needed to get someone in and she has become a good friend. Well actually if you want to see the house tidy you are better to come on a Monday as I usually tidy up before she arrives lol


As long as you don't clean up first! My BIL used to do this so they decided it was pointless paying someone to do it. So he does most of the housework I gather (he too is not like Vicky's FIL).


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Angora1 wrote:
> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.
> 
> Thanks Pup lover. Hope you got some of your Mojo back. :thumbup:


I think in my emotions over my phone call I missed commenting on how precious this picture is. Just brings such a smile to see our little one's living their dreams. She is precious Angora and pretty like her Grandmother :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


Absolutely beautiful sunset...thanks for posting it!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Fathers Day to all those in the US and especially to Sam and the two new (at least again) fathers.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok ladies, ditch the yarn winder to burn those calories. Courtesy of Vogue.


If only !!! Thanks for the laugh I can just see you all at Sam's winding away at the yarn. Quite a picture. Lol lol


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Gwenie, I usually marinate them with whatever I have. I use lemon and EVOO or vinegar and EVOO. I have parboiled carrots and then marinated them and cooked on the grill and they make an absolutely wonderful carrot dog. Top with whatever you like. Peppers, onions, you name it, it's all great on the grill. I love pineapple done on the grill too.


Peaches on the grill are just yummy, especially topped with homemade ice cream.. LOL.. (I know.. not supposed to have that, but a bite now and then won't hurt.. :roll: :thumbup: )


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as you don't clean up first! My BIL used to do this so they decided it was pointless paying someone to do it. So he does most of the housework I gather (he too is not like Vicky's FIL).


Oh no, I used to say to DH that we paid her to clean and if she did the tidying up we would never find anything! It is strange though because I used to think that my DH was the untidy one but now that he has gone i realise that I am just as bad. I have no one else to blame now if it is untidy, it has to be me!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


How cute is that?!!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maryanne just rang to say that David is safely in Berlin. I had assumed he had arrived- figured I would have heard if he hadn't. He tried me here at home and on my mobile and for some reason couldn't on. But know that both phones are working so don't know what the problem there was. But he was about to go for lunch and said he would ring me after luch so I guess I can't go to bed just yet. Oh well off to the digest I guess!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I vote #3...


So good to see you again!! How are you doing these days?!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh no, I used to say to DH that we paid her to clean and if she did the tidying up we would never find anything! It is strange though because I used to think that my DH was the untidy one but now that he has gone i realise that I am just as bad. I have no one else to blame now if it is untidy, it has to be me!


I still blame DH even if he is away. He was so untidy I had two options- join him or fight him. So I choose to join him and so it is his fault that I am untidy! I would tidy up before a cleaner (so I could find things or so they could reach the things that needed cleaning) but not clean up or why have one


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Bananas are just gorgeous on the grill especially if you have some ice cream with it, the hot banana and the cold just go so well together or some maple syrup drizzled over. I am now feeling a bit hungry but have only just finished breakfast, I am we'll behind time today. Oh well it is Sunday and it is meant to be a day of rest.


I need to try the banana, without the ice cream of course.. LOL.. unless it is ice cream made with frozen bananas, LOL. I have a friend who recently purchased a new Blentec? (not sure of the spelling) anyway.. she makes ice cream just using frozen bananas, I am trying to figure out a way to put this blender on my Christmas wish list.. LOL.. C will tell me I'm outta my mind.. ROFL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


Yaaaaa another answered prayer, :-D I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ceili said:


> I'm amazed at all the sisterlyness (good word?) going on. I've just always assumed we were sisters, I never had one. And (don't take this the wrong way, now) we're all porn stars. I have a friend who insists on calling the KP "Susan's Knitting Porn". When you think about it, I guess it sort of is! LOL
> 
> Kidney saga not going too well. I've been running a fever of at least 101 all day. Sometime a little bit more. When you consider, my temp normal is 96.2, that's pretty damn high. I'm not delirious or anything, but I did cry when I couldn't find the remote lol! Obviously got an antibiotic that doesn't work for me. Plus, what a waste of cranberry juice! of course the CJ is more preventive than curative. If the fever doesn't break tonite, I'll have DD take me to urgent care tomorrow. I just hope it doesn't bite into the father's day plans. I'm cold, but can't stand anything touching my skin (no CPAP tonight, I'm afraid).
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear you're still running a high temperature and need a different antibiotic. HOpe you can soon get relief.
Keeping you close in prayers and best wishes.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


Oh, Marianne....how wonderful is that!!! Will continue to keep Ben in prayers that his improved health will get even better....A lot of doctors are aware of the good that prayers accomplish. It's so evident in my life that I'd be foolish to ignore it!
My heart is celebrating with you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ceili, please get to the Care facility, Father's day can wait a bit while you get checked out. Of course we want you to be with us in July, but your health is much more important! Keeping you in thoughts and prayers dear sister, keep up the CJ as it can't hurt.. LOL. I have a glass every day, have for about 30 years now. I can't have orange juice very often (high acid) but I love cranberry or pom juice!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all, up have my coffee, ready to catch up , Hay I would like to be a sister too, you know my sister died a year ago, and she was all I had, my mother only had the two of us. So I would love to be a sister too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, up have my coffee, ready to catch up , Hay I would like to be a sister too, you know my sister died a year ago, and she was all I had, my mother only had the two of us. So I would love to be a sister too.


Patches, you have always been one of my "sisters" .. Good Morning Sis :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I think in my emotions over my phone call I missed commenting on how precious this picture is. Just brings such a smile to see our little one's living their dreams. She is precious Angora and pretty like her Grandmother :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much dear. I'm just so happy for you. I know you are living in a state of thankfulness right now. We are all thankful. Love and Hugs to Ben.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I need to try the banana, without the ice cream of course.. LOL.. unless it is ice cream made with frozen bananas, LOL. I have a friend who recently purchased a new Blentec? (not sure of the spelling) anyway.. she makes ice cream just using frozen bananas, I am trying to figure out a way to put this blender on my Christmas wish list.. LOL.. C will tell me I'm outta my mind.. ROFL


Oooh Dollyclaire, never thought of banana on the grill. I will now. Had a frozen one last night that I put through the machine, thus banana ice. Sooooo good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I still blame DH even if he is away. He was so untidy I had two options- join him or fight him. So I choose to join him and so it is his fault that I am untidy! I would tidy up before a cleaner (so I could find things or so they could reach the things that needed cleaning) but not clean up or why have one


That's what I do. I put things away so they can at least find what needs to be cleaned. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I need to try the banana, without the ice cream of course.. LOL.. unless it is ice cream made with frozen bananas, LOL. I have a friend who recently purchased a new Blentec? (not sure of the spelling) anyway.. she makes ice cream just using frozen bananas, I am trying to figure out a way to put this blender on my Christmas wish list.. LOL.. C will tell me I'm outta my mind.. ROFL


Anything that does a similar action will work. I use what is in effect a very small food processor for my frozen bananas. But a blender would work too. It's a gret way to eat bananas-.

Talking of great ways to eat fruit.
*Fruit De Light*
serves 4. for those on the 5:2 diet 204 kjs (49 calories)
1 sachet diet orange jelly crystals (or whatever you use to make jelly/jello)
200ml boiling water (6.8 fl ozs)
1 cup apricot halves in natural juice, drained.
1x200 ml diet peach yogurt.

Dissolve jelly crystals in boiling water. Pour into food processor/blender with apricots and puree together. Add in yogurt, blend until mixed. Pour into dessert dishes and chill until set.
Can actually use any jelly, fruit and yogurt you like (I used orange and green tea jelly, apricots and peach yogurt).
Really nice and low calorie, only 0.1 gm fat that is virtually nothing). Low GI rating


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not tried to read the posts- bit tired after my very early start! Safely in Rose Meadow NSW! had a lovely lunch- bit need to go lie down for a rest!


So glad to hear from you, Julie. Glad you arrived safely. We expect a long post after you've recovered from your travels.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Anything that does a similar action will work. I use what is in effect a very small food processor for my frozen bananas. But a blender would work too. It's a gret way to eat bananas-.
> 
> Talking of great ways to eat fruit.
> *Fruit De Light*
> ...


Dang...was excited then saw the yogurt.. oh well.. I have used ice to thicken to a creamy texture.. may try that.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie,,, good to know you are safely at destination.... Have a wonderful visit....


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> safely at Lupe's house- Fale and I lay down because we were both so tired- but the family has gone to church. So many things need discussion- but I need to listen more- to work out what is going on.


Sooooo happy for you, at last you and Fale together,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo.....sounds yummy and I love all the veggies you listed; in fact can 't think of a veggie i don't like unless I haven't tried it. LOL Will try that and thank you!



run4fittness said:


> Oh my, which veggies to you like? We love to take asparagus, put some light olive oil in a bowl, crack some pepper and some sea salt and then cook on the grill! Works great for potatoes, etc., also! You can also have a small to medium foil pan, put a little olive oil or butter in the bottom to keep it from sticking. Place cut up potatoes, garlic, onion, broccoli, zucchini, cauliflower, whatever, put some butter on top, some veggie spices cover with foil and put on the grill. Makes my mouth water just to think about it!
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Yippee. got to the link at last. So much has happened. I have been away from KTP for 2 days unexpectedly as my DSF hurt his back and I volunteered to go up to Nambour to take photos and look after niece who is on school cattle display team. Alexsi did well with ribbons for herself and the cattle she showed. Teacher is very dedicated to the team and is aware Alexsi has some learning difficulties. This teacher is marvelous with all the kids, integrating kids like Alexsi with the main stream students. Alexsi in not allowed to handle some of the larger, or more obnosious animals. Had limited time and limited internet access. Caravan park had a wifi connection but, as it was freezing, didn't go outside to where it was.

Julie, praying things are sorted out and everyone is happy with what results.

Sam and Sorlenna, welcome to the new grandkids. Sorlenna, lovely pic.

To those who have relations who are in their second childhood, you have my support. I watched the deterioration of both of my maternal grandparents from different dementia conditions. After 58 years of marriage they were separated because of the differing care requirmens and had limited contact for the remaining years of life. They died less than a year of each other. While they were in separate facilities, the ones they were in were the best, at that time, for the care they required.

I love all the pictures and stories of travel. I have just begun to explore the area I am now in. As I get more done, I will also post pictures. I have so far found an unexpected National Park that needs much more exploring and some other tucked away parks that will also be more explored.

I have started to geo-cache which is how I found these hidden gems. I am enjoying doing this, but so sore in the legs after a day of caching followed by day and a half at ag show.

Will go now and in next couple of days, catch up on both last weeks ktp and this weeks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's really been quite a project - I meant it for a baby named, Dallas! It's made out of faded blue (ombre?) cotton with lt. brown stitching (seams?) in between panels where I'm making crocheted appliques of all things Texan - Lone Star - Long Horn Cow - shape of the State, armadillo, etc. I have about 3 more rows of panels and then can begin the edging and decorating. When our son was born, I had made a blanket of tunisian squares and then duplicate stitched animals in the boxes - that's where I got the idea for this one. It's totally my design, but is taking forever because I get bored with large bits of th same knitting pattern.



Marianne818 said:


> Texas baby blanket????? very interesting.. do tell more :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Ok ladies, ditch the yarn winder to burn those calories. Courtesy of Vogue.


LOL LOL LOL,  first laugh of the day, thanks!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the yoga yarn winder --- would never be that coordinated!!

Happy Father's Day to those still with us and those who have left their wonderful legacies within us.

Angora - love the dance recital picture---think it needs to become oe of those canvas photo pictures for a wall. 

Not much planned for today - will go to the Farmer's Market and then dinner tonight with local daughter. Tomorrow, our other daughter will be back from her trip and we'll meet her downtown again - this time with the DGS and DH and go to a museum - DGS wants to go see the dinosaurs (again!!) so I'm sure that's where we'll go.

Will begin packing this week - Oregon has been cool so it looks like we'll be taking long pants and shirts. 

Julie - so glad you got to your destination...3 hours is a long way from the airport!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll be your peanut butter and pickle brother - i'm not real handy anymore but i do make killer pb and dill pickles on toasted whole wheat bread.
> sam





5mmdpns said:


> Now I do have two brothers and they are great but neither of them knit or crochet. (My youngest brother -- you could mention needles and he would pass out at the thought of needles -- mind you, he likely should have stayed awake to realize that it was knitting needles that were being talked about!) So Sam, would you step up and be a big brother for me? See, I am kinda wanting a brother who shares my passion for peanut butter and dill pickles and knitting!!!!!


aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh, but life is good! a huge family for us all at the KTP! sister's galore and a brother too! With all of us, who needs to be handy? We can do anything!

Marianne, I am absolutely thrilled over your news of Ben! God is great and He is in the healing business. YOU know that only too well! Prayers do work and all the great wishes from everyone............I repeat, Life is Good! Hug Ben when you see him, from us all at KTP! And dont forget Cindi and your Mom and Daniel and all!

Julie, hug Fale for us all too! I am glad you arrived safely. Prayers that all goes well for the two of you.

Daralene, your little GD is such a cutie in her dance tutu! She looks graceful.

Jynx, it _is_ good to see you posting again!

With all the vegies going on the BBQ, it seems we will all have to come down with our lawnchairs and sample them!!

Good morning to Bentley and Heidi! Good morning to everyone else too! Little songbirds are twittering away outside in the sunshine! Need more coffee and a pb on toasted rye. It appears that I need to get some more dills! 
Zoe


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Bananas are just gorgeous on the grill especially if you have some ice cream with it, the hot banana and the cold just go so well together or some maple syrup drizzled over. I am now feeling a bit hungry but have only just finished breakfast, I am we'll behind time today. Oh well it is Sunday and it is meant to be a day of rest.


Try slitting the bananas here and there and slipping a square of milk chocolate into the flesh before grilling....


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you made it safely, and you and Fale are together!


Patches39 said:


> Sooooo happy for you, at last you and Fale together,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A big thank you to everyone who shared grilling ideas for fruits and veggies. No excuse now for me not to do it!

Ceili you must not miss the knit-a-palooza and you MUST get yourself seen about again. How miserable you must be feeling. Prayers you will get well quickly.

Julie so glad you have arrived safely and are starting to reconnect with Fale.

Angora your GD is adorable in her tutu. 

Jynx so glad you got to go out for a bit. Blessings as you continue to recover. It is so good to have you back.

Feel like I'm missing someone...craft, craft, craft! Hope all dads and grandpas have a wonderful day!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marianne - what wonderful news about Ben. Prayers work wonders.


Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet! 
I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart. 
With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed. 
Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Wishing a Happy Father's Day to all the Dads in our extended KTP family. Happy Father's Day and Happy Grandpa Day to you Sam! For those whose Fathers are missing from your lives, may you be truly blessed by our heavenly Father. Zoe


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> If only !!! Thanks for the laugh I can just see you all at Sam's winding away at the yarn. Quite a picture. Lol lol


I go to a weekly"gentle yoga" class---very gentle  Am sure the instructor would like to add this to the class... (DH asks me each week if I can wrap my leg around my neck yet....I say maybe later...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Have been enjoying the saga of Rocky the Raven. And all the photos are lovely. A beautiful little ballerina at such a wonderful age.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was just given this link to knitting jig saws. enjoy

http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com/Handmade/Handmade-Yarns-Claremont-Farmers-Market-jigsaw-puzzle

There are a few really good knitted and crochet jigsaws.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved hearing all the good news. Prayers continue for all who desired them. I'm missing the gentleman who recently joined..can't remember his pen (or should that be Knit) name. Sam, can you help me out with his name? It's fun to be with this uplifting and sharing tea party.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all, Happy Fathers Day Sam and any other dads who happen to visit us!!
Julie, glad you made it to your destination at long last, enjoy. 
Welcome home Bentley and Heidi. 
Angora, such cute ballerina's. 
AZ, love the raven, have you named him, sounds like a character, it's interesting to watch them, they have such different personalities. 
Okay, off for a second cup of coffee and back to getting caught up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Grrrrrrr!! DH left gum in his pants pocket and now guess what is all over the inside of the dryer!? I trained them all that I have better things to do than stand and empty pockets and turn clothes right side out, how it gies in us how you get it back or do your own laundry. Ofcourse any money found becomes property of person doing laundry. Ive made quite a bit over the years actually, washed lighters, ear phones kleenex(what a mess that is in the dryer!) Gum not usually. Oh well better finish scraping while its still soft!


The imagination boggles- never had that one ! Fale could see the point- mind you he never remembers to check!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello, I've been outside cutting the back 2 acres. Thought of you Angora as a rabbit ran out from under the brush/weeds under the apple trees and then again from under a rectangular bed filled with weeds. Really cool to see. Really tired and hot right now. Stopped for a minute before heading to the front acre and darn it the blades won't cut on though the mower is running. Will have to get DH to check it out. No, I'm not handy dandy like Marianne and Zoe but do love to cut grass. Will pay for it later from all the dandelion fluff that was flying around but it gave me a chance to soak up some sun and not waste my time nor hobble around with my crummy hips & knees. Funny how even the riding mower wears me out though; yes I do drink LOTS of water when out there too. On the way back in I checked in on the veggie garden and have posted what I harvested today; first harvest! My tomatoes are getting loaded especially my Roma tomatoes. Can you guess what I'll cook or at least slice for dinner tonight? Yummy! Also noticed we have apples galore on the apple trees and quite a bit of pears on the lone pear tree. Hmmm wonder if I can talk DH into replanting some blueberry bushes and a couple of fig trees? He did it 3 years ago but they kind of got neglected being the summer of my chemo & radiation treatment and they just
> didn't survive.


We are most impressed, Gwen- squash is one of our favourite crops!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello, I've been outside cutting the back 2 acres. Thought of you Angora as a rabbit ran out from under the brush/weeds under the apple trees and then again from under a rectangular bed filled with weeds. Really cool to see. Really tired and hot right now. Stopped for a minute before heading to the front acre and darn it the blades won't cut on though the mower is running. Will have to get DH to check it out. No, I'm not handy dandy like Marianne and Zoe but do love to cut grass. Will pay for it later from all the dandelion fluff that was flying around but it gave me a chance to soak up some sun and not waste my time nor hobble around with my crummy hips & knees. Funny how even the riding mower wears me out though; yes I do drink LOTS of water when out there too. On the way back in I checked in on the veggie garden and have posted what I harvested today; first harvest! My tomatoes are getting loaded especially my Roma tomatoes. Can you guess what I'll cook or at least slice for dinner tonight? Yummy! Also noticed we have apples galore on the apple trees and quite a bit of pears on the lone pear tree. Hmmm wonder if I can talk DH into replanting some blueberry bushes and a couple of fig trees? He did it 3 years ago but they kind of got neglected being the summer of my chemo & radiation treatment and they just
> didn't survive.


First time I've had that happen- struck a Gwennie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I want and want to be a sister.
> 
> Pontuf


Well, Charlotte and Pontuf you haver me at least!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's really been quite a project - I meant it for a baby named, Dallas! It's made out of faded blue (ombre?) cotton with lt. brown stitching (seams?) in between panels where I'm making crocheted appliques of all things Texan - Lone Star - Long Horn Cow - shape of the State, armadillo, etc. I have about 3 more rows of panels and then can begin the edging and decorating. When our son was born, I had made a blanket of tunisian squares and then duplicate stitched animals in the boxes - that's where I got the idea for this one. It's totally my design, but is taking forever because I get bored with large bits of th same knitting pattern.


Sounds beautiful.. don't forget the Bluebonnets and Indian Paintbrush flowers.. they are part of the rich Texas landscape! Can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are at a hotel in London now, a lot less traveling for us. Plans to go to some museums tomorrow. Jamie is happy she now has a phone that works here, easy fix just change the SIM card out.
> Good luck on your flight. HUGS for you.


A little turbulent - and quite rough coming in to land- but we were safe and sound and that is what matters! Glad Jamie has her phone!sorted- my £20 UK one now reads invalid SIM- bt I can get the information I need still!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am excited, Deb just called and wants to go to the river today!!! I love wading and enjoying the tranquility of the river, of course where we are it is mainly at the deepest part just over the knees, LOL. There are some deep pools love to sit on a huge boulder and watch the trout swimming around in those! The water is so cold can't really enjoy swimming, LOL.. but nice to wade and look at all the rocks and the fish swimming by. Nice also that water moccasins cannot live in these waters, way to cold for them :thumbup: :thumbup: There are water snakes but they are not poisonous and rarely are seen. 
We are taking sandwiches and chips and cold water for a mini picnic, so this should be a fun day!!
Have a wonderful Father's Day, wishing you sunshine and rainbows, moonlight and stars to guide your path :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Afternoon all,...
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Rest up pup lover. Regain your strenghth. Julie should be just about to her destination. Praying everything goes well for her and Fale. Sounds like our London travelers are having a high ol' time. Safe travels to any one leaving this week. My DD2 and her boys are heading to Santa Claus, IN for a few days. Had hoped to join them but doesn't look like it will happen. Waterpark and amusement park, plus campground. They will have fun.
> 
> ...


The talk is back to 'you should come and live in Sydney'- but what would I do with my dogs!? And all my other things- I would end up with virtually nothing- And I feel too old to have to start so completely over!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ, Nittergma, Marianne, you are welcome to tent camp with me.

Angora, yes, I am doing better. Arthur on vacay, fm better in summer heat, and most of all colitis better given outhouse toilets.
Actually only dry run so spent most of time in hammock or chair just "being" and enjoying scenery of lake and Sierras.

Jynx,hope your insomnia better. I use doxy amine succinate over the counter from Walmart in sleep aid section.
Ceilli, do hope you go to urgent care and feel better soon.
Daralene loved dance recital pic.

Julie, so happy you and Fale together.

Sam, glad Heidi and Bentley home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ did you have fires in your area to get that red a sunset? Usually that is case in our area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sunday morning here. Cold but fine. Cuppa time for me. I still have 10 or so pages to catch up on., then off to mums for a while.
> Marianne.. I hope your mum is ok? Thinking of you.
> Everyone.. sisterhood is the best. I too dont have a sister but i do have some fantastic long time friends that i consider sisters., and now of course all you gals.  What a wonderful group we are. :thumbup:
> Well Julie you will be well on your way if not already in Sydney. Take care. Now i will go back and read on....


That is what I am doing- up to page 21- working in the dark so Fale can sleep At 1 am Aussie time this is my normal get up and get the bread started time at home- BTW I am back to making it by hand- I have worn out my current machine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> For all of you with rhubarb I saw this today - And a picture of the sunset from my backyard-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Rhubarb-Marmalade?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431198&_rid=2431198.558202.92446


What a spectacular sunset!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gwen the veggies look delicious!! I'm not big on Zukes but love the yellow squash! Mix them together and I never notice the differences.. LOL.
> I guess Gwen and I had the same idea today.. since the X-ray was a no go, I dressed in my work clothes and tackled the yard, I don't have as many acres as Gwen does, but this is plenty for me to keep up with! C cleaned the fenced yard, (we call it poop scooping, LOL) then used the small mower and got it trimmed up nicely. I was on the rider and did the front both side yards, and the 3/4 acre in the back, plus my neighbors half acre also. Then sprayed the weeds down with vinegar to kill them, was surprised that it really worked!!! Used the weed whacker along the ditch out front, ran out of string for it and out of energy also.. LOL. Came in showered and went and picked up some fried chicken for our dinner!!
> I'm in my jammies now and tried to knit a bit but RA hands are not going to allow that tonight :thumbdown:
> Now, as for the sisterhood, all are more and more like sisters than any blood sister I could have ever dreamed of!! I cannot wait to see each one of you that are going to be at our brother's home in July!! I lost my brother and truthfully we were never close, loved him dearly but he had problems with my being sickly when I was little and then having to push me in a wheel chair to school and such.. he was resentful. So, Sam and all the guys I am proud and happy if you would like to be my "brother"! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


HAVE DONE ! and had his caring massage on my back too- he has such gentle hands- it is so good to be with him, but Sydney covers a vast area- I am really not a city person at all! I was quite surprised though I did need to use my jacket yesterday evening- I will drag out my camera and start taking some photos- the huge difference is Eucalypts everywhere


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think it is a German company?? We have aldis all over the place here. Just in my city i think we have at least 5!


I think it was started by two German brothers- I remember Susi in Neuenrade talking about it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how about this - sam #8?
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/963587C0-A739-417C-BEB9-42076E80126B/productID/35C95C3D-50F3-4AAE-BC69-DABF3E48B55A/?green=8BFC10D4-EE3F-5F1E-BFB2-5386FEC7D3F2


It looks perfect for a cardigan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> How well said.


I can see it being a long road!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


This is such great news


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 22 and everyone else is on 31.... but the hockey game has ended and DH is yawning so we may be turning off lights soon.
> 
> I want to be part of the Sisterhood of the Traveling Needles... here at the TP..... I have a sister... love her to bits but she is so much younger (about 15 years) and lives so far away that I rarely see her, though she was just here a couple weeks before my surgery. My SIL's sister is so like a sister to me.... and I always know I can count on you girls.....
> 
> Hope Julie is at destination and having a great reunion with Fale, NanaCaren and Jamie are having a great time and that Designer has a wonderful mini-vacation......


Ofcourse you are part of our KTP Sisterhood of the traveling needles Jynx! As you have all been discussing the various sisters in your lives im realizing DH s brother isnt married, never has been, i do have my BFF of 20 years, we moved too much wheni was a kid to make lasting friendships. My friends were always my books and pets, so I am truly blessed to have found you all here willing to be my sisters! Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Silverowl . This is beautiful and so true.
Good morning Sisters!

XO



Silverowl said:


> To everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, up have my coffee, ready to catch up , Hay I would like to be a sister too, you know my sister died a year ago, and she was all I had, my mother only had the two of us. So I would love to be a sister too.


Welcome to the sisterhood Patches!!! Glad to have you join us!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Anything that does a similar action will work. I use what is in effect a very small food processor for my frozen bananas. But a blender would work too. It's a gret way to eat bananas-.
> 
> Talking of great ways to eat fruit.
> *Fruit De Light*
> ...


Sounds delish! Have saved to try when i can eat eat cold stuff again.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't seem to get caught up no matter how hard I try. Congratulations Sam on Bentley's arrival, and little Sarah as well. New babies are wonderful!I'm sending love and prayers to Julie and others traveling or going through sickness, etc. Love the pictures of all the gardens and flowers. We are about 2 weeks behind Ont. in terms of gardens. Saw some lovely flowers when we were in Ottawa and Pembroke the beginning of May. Sam, I'm looking forward to trying the new recipes this month. Jinny


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day to all!

Marianne so glad to hear that Ben is better and in the watching stage instead of danger stage!

Julie take some time and listen and find out how things are and how Fsle is before you try and figure out what to do. Am so glad you are with him and getting hugs all the time!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> So wouldn't you know it -- I had to, absolutely had to climb up my ladder this evening! (I hate heights of any kind and will not even wear high heeled shoes!!!!!!) :evil: Well, the wind had loosened one of the siding panels up under the soffiting and so before it would break or the wind rip it out the rest of the way --> yup, Zoe had to go fix it! hummphh, I am not impressed at all. :thumbdown: And now my leg has a bruise on the shin because I swear, the ladder jumped out and took a chomp out of my leg!! well now, I shall just go have a cuddle with Lucky and tell her my woes of the evening!!!! Zoe :? :| :-(


Good Grief! "The Klutzy Krowd" is growing....but look at the bright side....better a ladder than a chain saw!
I think it is time to "chill"...relax and knit. At least knitting needles don't bite!
Carol (IL)


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oooh Dollyclaire, never thought of banana on the grill. I will now. Had a frozen one last night that I put through the machine, thus banana ice. Sooooo good.


When you freeze them do you put them in the freezer with the skin on? I have never frozen banana before but have frozen a loaf with banana in it.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Anything that does a similar action will work. I use what is in effect a very small food processor for my frozen bananas. But a blender would work too. It's a gret way to eat bananas-.
> 
> Talking of great ways to eat fruit.
> *Fruit De Light*
> ...


Now that sounds tasty, I will need to get some shopping in tomorrow for this. 
Thanks Darowil for posting, I will look forward to tasting it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The talk is back to 'you should come and live in Sydney'- but what would I do with my dogs!? And all my other things- I would end up with virtually nothing- And I feel too old to have to start so completely over!


Oh, Julie...please hold your ground on this....after all, they're Fale's family, not yours. And yours are all in New Zealand as well as all your friend and your beloved fur-babies. We know they wouldn't take as good a care of you as your friends and family will.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 8 am- but they want me there around 5 or as close as I can to it- no the niece is still coming- it was the first ride that fell through through no fault of their own- they have been left with no car at all- so no way of getting to work- a major problem for them!


Lurker.....hooray for back-up plans! I always want a Plan B....I'm a "Nervous Nellie" when it comes to traveling by plane...so afraid I'll miss the plane and there is no way I can run through an airport! I'm a slow mover....and need loads of time. Both of my kids leave very little wriggle room when it comes to flying. I'm getting to the point where I can at least say....it's your problem...I'm not going to worry about it!
Again....bet of best wishes for a heart-warming and successful trip!
XOXOXOXO travel safely!
Carol (IL)


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Try slitting the bananas here and there and slipping a square of milk chocolate into the flesh before grilling....


Oooooh that sound really good !


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Lurker.....hooray for back-up plans! I always want a Plan B....I'm a "Nervous Nellie" when it comes to traveling by plane...so afraid I'll miss the plane and there is no way I can run through an airport! I'm a slow mover....and need loads of time. Both of my kids leave very little wriggle room when it comes to flying. I'm getting to the point where I can at least say....it's your problem...I'm not going to worry about it!
> Again....bet of best wishes for a heart-warming and successful trip!
> XOXOXOXO travel safely!
> Carol (IL)


When I was flying several years ago, I was always early at the airport. There's a bridge tunnel between me and the airport. You never know when there's going to be a break-down or a wreck in the tunnel. Once I had a flight that left right after morning rush. Of course, there was an accident in the tunnel and traffic was backed up for 5 miles. I took an alternate route all the way around the city. When I got to the entrance to the airport, traffic had just started moving. If I had stayed on that street, I never would have made my flight.
And alternate plan is always!!!! a good idea!
Junek


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Angora--Enjoyed seeing the pictures of Toronto. I grew up there as well, in Etobicoke. Have been back a few times, even stayed in a motel beside our old house (at least where it used to be), but I'd hate to live there now Way too big for me now. I much prefer a small town or city.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> momma moser called and said they would "try" and get there tomorrow. really - they live maybe ten minutes from the hospital. Heidi was not surprised but was hurt for gary's sake - I know he was disappointed. some people just don't get it. momma moser also at some point when the first of the grandchildren started showing up that she was not going to baby sit - she had raised her children and was not going to do it again. she had six in seven years - but then who fault was that?
> 
> sam


I'm sorry for Gary, too. My DIL is going through some similar issues....her parents are very different from us. We are generally all inclusive, add some broth to the soup & c'mon in and join us! Her folks are not like that at all. They have been to visit DIL & my son in Cleveland, but have never come to visit us...about 45 minutes away. Probably never will. We are so different from her growing up experience...it's hard for her. She loves her parents, but all they do is criticize. That's hard.
As I tell my SIL when she complains about my brother.....I didn't have a choice....she did. Heidi chose Gary (and vice versa)....and move on...at least it points out what to do and not do as parents!
Carol (IL)


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending the sandman to sleep with you to make sure you get some restful sleep.
> 
> sam


As long as he doesn't snore or hog the covers. Did sleep fairly well last nigbt. Seem to be in a slump right now. Back to vitamins.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending the sandman to sleep with you to make sure you get some restful sleep.
> 
> sam


As long as he doesn't snore or hog the covers. Did sleep fairly well last nigbt. Seem to be in a slump right now. Back to vitamins.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I know Heidi talked to here this morning - heather goes to be about ten and woe if you call her after that - hence waiting till this morning.
> 
> I gather they will be here next Friday - are going three hours from her into Michigan for a wedding shower for Rachel. then will come back and be here the rest of Saturday evening and part of sunday before they go home. it will be as nothing has ever been said - it always has ended that way. and my trying to make things better has come to and end - i'm starting to get headaches from hitting my head on a brick wall so often.
> 
> ...


Please take care of that lovely head! No more pounding...at some time you have to just give up and go with the flow. Besides the Klutz Krew is big enough! Nice of Gary to come home & go to games....he knows what the right thing is!

Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The talk is back to 'you should come and live in Sydney'- but what would I do with my dogs!? And all my other things- I would end up with virtually nothing- And I feel too old to have to start so completely over!


I can totally understand not wanting to start over again, it's difficult enough just to move locally let alone to a completely different country and to have to leave so much behind, especially Ringo and Rufus, but we are right with you, whatever you decide. hugs


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sam, I like #14. Guess it depends on what you are making and who for. #03 if for you, #14 if for me. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


Of course, I like #11! :-D :-D 
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now I am behind again.

sam



thewren said:


> great cesar's ghost - I am finally caught up.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm anxious to see the bear and the wingspan.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I just don't need any more yarn....plan to get some at the sidewalk sale and at Stitches MW so will try to restrain myself. I'm getting farther on the green bear and the wingspan is done except for the crochet edge, button, and finishing. Now to finish the litte girl bolero and maybe ruffle skirt for DGD and the Texas baby blanket---then I'm going to try some socks!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, did have blue bonnets on the list -- but thanks for the idea of Indian Paintbrush flowers....hadn't heard of them!


Marianne818 said:


> Sounds beautiful.. don't forget the Bluebonnets and Indian Paintbrush flowers.. they are part of the rich Texas landscape! Can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds wonderful....enjoy the day!!



Marianne818 said:


> I am excited, Deb just called and wants to go to the river today!!! I love wading and enjoying the tranquility of the river, of course where we are it is mainly at the deepest part just over the knees, LOL. There are some deep pools love to sit on a huge boulder and watch the trout swimming around in those! The water is so cold can't really enjoy swimming, LOL.. but nice to wade and look at all the rocks and the fish swimming by. Nice also that water moccasins cannot live in these waters, way to cold for them :thumbup: :thumbup: There are water snakes but they are not poisonous and rarely are seen.
> We are taking sandwiches and chips and cold water for a mini picnic, so this should be a fun day!!
> Have a wonderful Father's Day, wishing you sunshine and rainbows, moonlight and stars to guide your path :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he has cried a little - Heidi was giving him a bath this morning and he was fussing a little.

the boys are having problems sharing him - each wants to hold him - guess that means they like him and will keep him - actually I think they are anxious to get him out on the ball field - they need another player. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam has Bentley cried at all? How is Heidi? What do the boys think of their new brother?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Seems still too early in your visit to be having to make decisions....just take it all in and see how it would play out for you and maybe not an immediate change but to be considered later on.



Lurker 2 said:


> The talk is back to 'you should come and live in Sydney'- but what would I do with my dogs!? And all my other things- I would end up with virtually nothing- And I feel too old to have to start so completely over!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ok Sam, you got me looking so long I ended up ordering 
Craft has struck and cant remember what colors they were, i ordered two diff colors to do cowls for xmas presents.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another hooded cardigan - for me.

sam

I settled on number 3.



Angora1 said:


> Sam, who are you knitting this for?? Think it would be great for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you dollyclaire - I would have a housekeeper if I could find one. I had one when I lived in seattle - I actually kept the place picked up - didn't want her to find it too messy. lol

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Hmm mine is only clean on a Monday when my cleaning lady friend comes to give the house a once over! I find it so difficult to use the vacuum cleaner, had many falls using that so quite a few years ago my DH decided we needed to get someone in and she has become a good friend. Well actually if you want to see the house tidy you are better to come on a Monday as I usually tidy up before she arrives lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - how does one grill a banana?

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Bananas are just gorgeous on the grill especially if you have some ice cream with it, the hot banana and the cold just go so well together or some maple syrup drizzled over. I am now feeling a bit hungry but have only just finished breakfast, I am we'll behind time today. Oh well it is Sunday and it is meant to be a day of rest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if I tried to get into that position I would end of in traction for a month.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Ok ladies, ditch the yarn winder to burn those calories. Courtesy of Vogue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - you can't have it too dirty for the cleaning lady - what would she think of you. lol you don't want her to think you are a slob.

sam

6


darowil said:


> As long as you don't clean up first! My BIL used to do this so they decided it was pointless paying someone to do it. So he does most of the housework I gather (he too is not like Vicky's FIL).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie...please hold your ground on this....after all, they're Fale's family, not yours. And yours are all in New Zealand as well as all your friend and your beloved fur-babies. We know they wouldn't take as good a care of you as your friends and family will.
> JuneK


Oh Julie, we all want you to find the right path for you and Fale. Do you think you can work out what he really wants to do and why? Perhaps showing him your Aukland home and surroundings etc. will remind him of all you have there? I don't know all your history, so maybe my comments aren't relevant, but do you think he is overly influenced by whoever he is with at the time? Sometimes I've found it useful to try to find a 'win-win' solution by trying to imagine I'm the opposing faction in this sort of situation, just to try to find out what the other side really wants-not always what they *say* they want. Perhaps there is something they are scared of, which you can reassure them of. I wish you a calm and satisfactory resolution of the situation. Big hug. Lin.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

5mmdpns. I thought I was the only one whonliked peanut butter and dill pickles.. I make a sandwich with them and Mayo. I like things a little sweet sour at times. Always a go to lunch when nothing else sounds good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok ladies, ditch the yarn winder to burn those calories. Courtesy of Vogue.


Oh my!!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am way behind in the Tea Party so before I get any further behind I want to say congratulations to Heidi and family on the arrival of young Master Bently. He is a lucky young man to be born into such a loving family and I know he will be well cared for. XOXOXO


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good Grief! "The Klutzy Krowd" is growing....but look at the bright side....better a ladder than a chain saw!
> I think it is time to "chill"...relax and knit. At least knitting needles don't bite!
> Carol (IL)


LOL :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just got you and Charlotte enrolled, AZ. You are now officially in everybody's sister list. There are no black balls around here!! In fact,there's not even any voting boxes. LOLOLOL
> 
> All are welcome and Sam and Doogie and all other guys can be the mascots. Right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Carlyle said:


> 5mmdpns. I thought I was the only one who liked peanut butter and dill pickles.. I make a sandwich with them and Mayo. I like things a little sweet sour at times. Always a go to lunch when nothing else sounds good.


Hi Carlyle, actually there are a few of us who enjoy the gourmet banquet of peanut butter, dills, toasted whole wheat/rye/pumpernickle bread, hot coffee, and whatever other spreads go with the toasted pb and dills! You are right about it being a "go-to" snack when one is looking for something nutrious but not overly sweet. Being a diabetic, I am ever conscious of added sugars and such. Although I do enjoy some sweets once in a while. You just pull up a chair at mine and I will supply the makings of a fine dining sandwich! But I feel I must warn you, my furbaby loves this snack too and gets these very reproachful soul eyes on when she feels she has not had enough to satisfy her! Hope you dont mind sharing as she thinks it is a given that everyone shares with her! hahahah, who am I to tell her that she is only a dog??? Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Gwen - nice zucs!!! I had to buy those yesterday at the store too!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm catching up from page 22- talk slower.............


Gweniepooh said:


> Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
> and a vegetarian lasagna
> http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Rofl!!!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> if I tried to get into that position I would end up in traction for a month.
> 
> sam


hahahaha, Sam we would help you assume the position! You dont have to do this on your own, you know that! We could all chime in with well-meaning advise -- just call us your advisory committee! hmmmm, we would work for yarn stash wages! Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are welcome!!! I about ran Alan down running for the camera before the colors faded!!!! He thought I had lost my mind!!


Pup lover said:


> Beatiful way to end a day AZ!! Gorgeous thanks for sharinv


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Wishing a Happy Father's Day to all the Dads in our extended KTP family. Happy Father's Day and Happy Grandpa Day to you Sam! For those whose Fathers are missing from your lives, may you be truly blessed by our heavenly Father. Zoe


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I go to a weekly"gentle yoga" class---very gentle  Am sure the instructor would like to add this to the class... (DH asks me each week if I can wrap my leg around my neck yet....I say maybe later...


 :shock: LOL LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

An RV is any recreational vehicle--- motorhome, travel trailer, camper - The nice thing about dry camping is just being able to get away from everything and everyone!!! Federal and State campgrounds are usually pretty nice and quiet. There are pros and cons to every kind of RV - It really depends on what you are going to use it for.


Pontuf said:


> Sandi is there a difference between an RV and a motorhome? I just looked up dry camping, that's cool.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I am excited, Deb just called and wants to go to the river today!!! I love wading and enjoying the tranquility of the river, of course where we are it is mainly at the deepest part just over the knees, LOL. There are some deep pools love to sit on a huge boulder and watch the trout swimming around in those! The water is so cold can't really enjoy swimming, LOL.. but nice to wade and look at all the rocks and the fish swimming by. Nice also that water moccasins cannot live in these waters, way to cold for them :thumbup: :thumbup: There are water snakes but they are not poisonous and rarely are seen.
> We are taking sandwiches and chips and cold water for a mini picnic, so this should be a fun day!!
> Have a wonderful Father's Day, wishing you sunshine and rainbows, moonlight and stars to guide your path :thumbup:


Have big fun :wink: Sis,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The talk is back to 'you should come and live in Sydney'- but what would I do with my dogs!? And all my other things- I would end up with virtually nothing- And I feel too old to have to start so completely over!


Just know that we are praying for you, what ever you do. Just stand for what you know is right, and the rest will follow.  BIG HUG


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> A beautiful Arizona sunset!
> They were my Father's favorite!
> 
> Pontuf


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Back from the river.. my feet still haven't warmed up.. LOL.. legs were so cold they turned red, put a thermometer in and it registered 48 F.. LOL.. and that was in full sun!!!!!!!!!! Felt so wonderful though, worth the few minutes till the feet went numb, :lol: ;-) :? Helen was packed to the gills, took 25 minutes to drive about a mile through the town, LOL.. they have added a zip line to the tubing area huge building now with what looked like a place to get sandwiches and ice creams. (too crowded for us to think about trying to park) Fishermen were out in abundance, I saw several nice size trout swim by while I was wading.. sure wish I had taken my rod with me :-( All in all a wonderful afternoon! 
Now, I'm going to sit and knit for awhile, have got to get further along on my projects, Gwen is going to pass me by so quickly, LOL. 
Sam, I'm still hoping for a picture of Bentley, please :lol:   ;-) :thumbup: I think I said this earlier.. but bares repeating anyway.. HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!! To all the gentlemen in our wonderful family!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, caught up finally. See I have a gwennie. Didn't think it posted as the signal was crap. Here goes. I made notes this time.

Shirley, have a safe and restful vacation.

AZSticks, love the Raven Haven tag. Good pix for such an elusive creature. Saved your sunset pic. Sure miss AZ.

Pup lover, I will call the next time in your area. Thought about driving there from Galesburg, but as it was FD weekend, figured you all had plans. Next time, for sure.

Gwennie, my DIL makes pizza from zucs. Slice in half lengthwise, top with sauce and cheese, put in oven till softened and cheese melted.

Pontuf, small world, do they own the store in Dundee, MI? I've stopped there several times. Like St Julian wine.

Angora1, DGD is so cute. My youngest DGD is in ballet and tap. Her recital was last Sunday. All of the acts were beautifully done. The place she goes has various types od dance taught.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I'm so glad I posted it then - she will think of your whenever she opens the jar!!!!! That is quite a road trip - for me it would be wonderful - I love traveling by car. Let me know how it turns out--------luv-AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you --- I can make some of that for my sister in FL who really misses having rhubarb...I'll see her in Oregon and probably again the last part of July. I know she'll appreciate something she can take back with them. Can you believe they are travelling from Tampa, Fl to MN to CO to SD to OR and then back to SD, IA, and IL? Too many miles in the car for me!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome home to Mom and Baby Bentley!!!!!!!


thewren said:


> i am sorry i have not been on today - no real excuse except that i slept the day away literally. was up long enough to take bailee to napoleon and that was it. alex woke me at seven this evening and asked if i would come over and stay with the boys as he was leaving to meet with some frinds. sat at the kitchen table working on today's crossword puzzle - not doing very well on it. lol
> 
> Heidi and Bentley came home tonight about eight o'clock. both of them were glad to be home.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

No Aldis or Trader Joes ----------------


Pontuf said:


> Sandi do you have Aldis in Kngman?
> 
> We do have Fresh and Easy here which I think is from the UK.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh you lucky girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta GLOAT....just skyped with Sam AND BENTLEY and Heidi.
> Oh Bentley is PERFECT!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a special picture Angora - it should be framed and on a wall!!!!!!!!!!!


Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


Angora1 said:


> What a lucky raven to have you taking care of him.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Another gwennie. Swear I only hit the button one. 

Need to pay my check and finish the list I wrote out last night of things to do. Have laundry done but not put away. Want to knit some today also.


Ohio Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> if I tried to get into that position I would end of in traction for a month.
> 
> sam


LOL LOL, :shock: another picture. :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I've never done veggies on the grill - but every magazine in the market has a picture of grilled vegetables on the cover!! I got one that is non stick with 2 metal handles so you can close the que - I'm going to try it tonight - 


Gweniepooh said:


> AZ I have never heard of a Bar B Que pan for doing veggies. Of course I've never done much grilling myself; DH does and that means just meat thrown on the grill or an occasional chicken wrapped in foil with veggies. So, I went online and searched....what an eye opener; tons of different pans for use on the grill. Even one for cooking pizza on the grill. I am intrigued by all these new options. I am going to have to investigate more. Anyone have any grill recipes for veggies? Like I said I'm a grill "neophyte". LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I know you are off and in Sydney by now, hope it was a great flight and you have a wonderful time with Fale. Hugs


I suspect seeing me is unsettling him rather, we need to sit down and discuss things through- but then inevitably he will change his mind- it is a complication of the illness. The Hugs are good! It is not possible, but would be good if things were like old times, when he knew what he wanted to do.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Wow, caught up finally. See I have a gwennie. Didn't think it posted as the signal was crap. Here goes. I made notes this time.
> 
> Shirley, have a safe and restful vacation.
> 
> ...


You would have been welcome to join anything we had gking on, our motto is the more the merrier. Though nothing special is going on DH has to work. Lazing around watching tv and knitting.

We have done the zuchini boats before also, have used spagetti sauce with ground meat in iton top then cheese and garlic bread on side. I cant wait till ours start coming in.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We'd love to have you as a sister Jynx!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dreamweaver said:


> That is a lovely sentiment... Sisters.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hahahaha, Sam we would help you assume the position! You dont have to do this on your own, you know that! We could all chime in with well-meaning advise -- just call us your advisory committee! hmmmm, we would work for yarn stash wages! Zoe


LOL LOL :lol: so funny


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for this mjs - definetly a raven!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mjs said:


> http://www.diffen.com/difference/Crow_vs_Raven
> 
> Crows and ravens are not the same. Crows have been pictured using tools. And ravens may use the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie,,, good to know you are safely at destination.... Have a wonderful visit....


Next weekend we will drive down to the city- to see the Harbour Bridge and the Opera House- I did see them as we were coming in to land- but it will be different from ground level! Today I hope to explore the local supermarket- looking for yeast and bread flour- intending to make Fale's favourite Seafood pizza. Got to figure out the gas stove!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Ceili I sure hope you are feeling better - take care of yourself and bless Flockie's heart for taking care of you!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ceili said:


> I'm amazed at all the sisterlyness (good word?) going on. I've just always assumed we were sisters, I never had one. And (don't take this the wrong way, now) we're all porn stars. I have a friend who insists on calling the KP "Susan's Knitting Porn". When you think about it, I guess it sort of is! LOL
> 
> Kidney saga not going too well. I've been running a fever of at least 101 all day. Sometime a little bit more. When you consider, my temp normal is 96.2, that's pretty damn high. I'm not delirious or anything, but I did cry when I couldn't find the remote lol! Obviously got an antibiotic that doesn't work for me. Plus, what a waste of cranberry juice! of course the CJ is more preventive than curative. If the fever doesn't break tonite, I'll have DD take me to urgent care tomorrow. I just hope it doesn't bite into the father's day plans. I'm cold, but can't stand anything touching my skin (no CPAP tonight, I'm afraid).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear yo have arrived safely - hope you get some rest an then have a wonderful time.


Adjusting to the time difference already! I changed my watch mid-flight! Fale is talking non-stop- wanting to come to NZ, but the grass is always greener and I know he will miss the family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good morning from Guernsey, Julie. I hope you have rested by now. How was the flight? Did you risk your knitting needles, or will you get some supplies in NSW? Just looked at Rose Meadow on Google earth and saw several Scots names around eg Campbelltown, Appin rd , St Andrews rd! So there must have been a few Scots there.... Have a wonderful Sunday now (and more)


Definite Scots influence in the placenames -but I think it is wishful thinking- the town of Campbelltown has some interesting heritage buildings- inevitably there are the Eucalyptus trees- and a spot where there was a bush fire, near where the Gt niece plays soccer- I hope to go to Spotlight or Lincraft where they will have supplies- I did not risk needles on the plane- I have invested too much in my bamboos to loose them- but apparently knitting needles are OK on Virgin Air.
One of my main impressions so far is how flat everything is, that or rolling country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound.


What have you two been doing today!- it must be about 10 at night in Britain! Monday morning here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So glad everything went well. Guess the turbulence blew your plane quite a bit to get it there an hour early. Tee Hee, I just typed a week early........What a gorgeous view that must have been flying over the harbour bridge and the Opera House. Glad you and Fale are together again. Have a wonderful visit.
> Glad you had a lovely lunch.


We will go and see the sights next week- this week just routine things like Fale is complaining of a sore chest- I think we should check it with the doctor- and I want to get in a few supplies- my tummy is grumbling- not sure what I can eat? The hour early really caught me on the hop- but far better that than late!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:



> Just checked for you Julie. You are right, Canberra is SW of Sydney by about 3 hrs.


mmmmm I need a map!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Glad to know you are safely back on solid ground :thumbup: :thumbup: Rest well sweet lady.. please take good care while you are away from your home. I do so worry about you.. keeping you in my prayers as always. Would love to be a fly on the wall when you and Fale see each other again.. has got to be just an electrically charged moment for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


It was rather odd because a friend from home turned up at that exact moment , and he got distracted- but it certainly was good to see him- and nice to have the car door opened for me- he was being very courteous!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Love hearing about this. Now if we could just understand what their caws said.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are they reading glasses- if so Cheap as Chips, Reject store etc all have glassess that work perfectly well if you only need them for reading. If they are for anything else then you have a problem!


I can get by with ordinary eyesight- but have to hold things at arms length to read- managed to navigate Kingsford Smith Airport to the right part of the parking system- that is why God gave us tongues in our heads! It is a large Airport!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I checked it out once I seem to remember it was ages to the south. Did you need to cross the harbour? To go north you have to cross the harbour. And Canberra is definitely to the south. South West actually, it is about 3 hours from Sydney
> 
> So glad you arrived safely and have caught up with Fale.


I really could do with a map of NSW! Fale is feeling hungry but wants to wait for daylight- my tummy tells me it is well past breakfast time- but that is because of the time difference!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Such wonderful news--------- we are all indeed blessed by these friendships!!!!!!!!!!


Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sydney Harbour is absolutely stunning- and looks marvellous from the air ofcourse. When I go to Sydney I love to spend a day with a public transport ticket and just keep catching the various ferries. They have them going all over the harbour just like buses and can get such wonderful views of the harbour from them.
> 
> Wonder if the plane got her there a week early she would have an extra week over here? Time travel but what a nice amount that would be- better than ending up in a totally different time that made no sense to you.


Would have drastic effect on the dog's bill for their boarding!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Jynx!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dreamweaver said:


> Love hearing about Rocky and hope he gets stronger every day... Your sunset is fabulous.....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank goodness he made it home - yeah for the good Samaritan ravens.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a tilt/crank up 30' ham radio antenna tower. (cranked down) It's not in use at the moment -


thewren said:


> az -- what is the metal tower?
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam!!!!!!!!!


thewren said:


> beautiful sunset az - great colors.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear from you, Julie. Glad you arrived safely. We expect a long post after you've recovered from your travels.
> JuneK


I think I am doing a multiplicity of answers- maybe should have kept it to one long post- I have never had such a long catch up before!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're welcome!!!!!!!!! Glad you like the pic!!!!!!


Sandy said:


> Sandi thanks for the rhubarb recipe it is saved in my recipe box. I love the beautiful sunset.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I do too! He'll be off with the others in no time and at least he knows how to get back there when he gets tired!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Sooooo happy for you, at last you and Fale together,


Thanks Patches!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh man!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm on my way-


Pontuf said:


> DH brought home Bordeaux chocolate cherry ice cream , my favorite, and a bag of dark chocolate. Dove candies! YUMMY


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Mine's the same way, poor guy, the first time my Aunt met him she just pulled him in for a huge hug, he now just leans on into them since he's getting one whether he wants/likes it or not. lol...


 :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Doing pretty good... Took a shower and changed dressing tonght... Wound Dr. looked at everything Thurs. and said it was doing really well. Using a convex product.... may be the answer.... Taking an antibiotic to clear up a little bacteria.... I'm feeling a little more capable of handling it all now.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the yoga yarn winder --- would never be that coordinated!!
> 
> Happy Father's Day to those still with us and those who have left their wonderful legacies within us.
> 
> ...


Took about an hour at motor way speeds- it is Canberra that is three hours away- I am dreaming of some of my patent coffee- I would have had at least one by now in the morning! I really need that local map!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you've arrived safely my dear -


Lurker 2 said:


> Not tried to read the posts- bit tired after my very early start! Safely in Rose Meadow NSW! had a lovely lunch- bit need to go lie down for a rest!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll have to remember to send you more pictures!!!!!!!!!! Yes almost every day and I would live anywhere else--------


nittergma said:


> AZ beautiful picture of the sunset! I hear it's sunny there almost everyday. I'd like to be there in the Winter! We just have clouds.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Caren - I knew you would make some!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your day- luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for the receipt, will have to try it out when I get home.
> Lovely sunset.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Going to watch MotoGP then hit the museums.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh, but life is good! a huge family for us all at the KTP! sister's galore and a brother too! With all of us, who needs to be handy? We can do anything!
> 
> Marianne, I am absolutely thrilled over your news of Ben! God is great and He is in the healing business. YOU know that only too well! Prayers do work and all the great wishes from everyone............I repeat, Life is Good! Hug Ben when you see him, from us all at KTP! And dont forget Cindi and your Mom and Daniel and all!
> 
> ...


Always dreaming, Zoe!!! Good to hear your cheery voice!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That's so sweet dolly - thanks -


dollyclaire said:


> I can imagine how worried you were, so glad he is back safely. Mind you with the lovely dinner you have prepared for him I would imagine he will not want to leave ! Such a good place for him to rest and grow strong. Nature is wonderful and ravens are so intelligent. Enjoy him while he is with you, hopefully he will be a constant visitor to you in the future, a lovely reward for taking care of him when he needed it. Thank goodness he landed in your garden!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh man - we do this all the time - often knowing what the other is referencing - but sometimes not and the blank looks are so funny!!!!!!!!


Angora1 said:


> LOL This post was like how I talk. I didn't hit quote reply I guess. It was in response to the conversation on Aldi's.
> 
> Yesterday I said just started talking about something without realizing DH hadn't been inside my head with all my thoughts, so he had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. LOL Guess I did it here too and on the same day. :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I thought all women did this??
> My late DH used to just shake his head and laugh when I did this. I once asked him if he didn't think thoughts and then go onto speak as if I knew what his thoughts had been about. He just looked at me in bemusement and said it must be a female thing lol mind you after being married for 37 years before he passed he did have a good idea of what I had been thinking about when I did go onto speak about something. Lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie...please hold your ground on this....after all, they're Fale's family, not yours. And yours are all in New Zealand as well as all your friend and your beloved fur-babies. We know they wouldn't take as good a care of you as your friends and family will.
> JuneK


And I would leave behind everything that reminds me of my dad- I don't want to be so far from the GK's- besides I am so well settled in NZ!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are very welcome!!!!!!!!!!


jknappva said:


> Absolutely beautiful sunset...thanks for posting it!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are in my dear!!!!!!!!!!!!


Patches39 said:


> Hi all, up have my coffee, ready to catch up , Hay I would like to be a sister too, you know my sister died a year ago, and she was all I had, my mother only had the two of us. So I would love to be a sister too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can totally understand not wanting to start over again, it's difficult enough just to move locally let alone to a completely different country and to have to leave so much behind, especially Ringo and Rufus, but we are right with you, whatever you decide. hugs


One does not have the same resilience one has to move when young- when I was a student it was normal to move every year- sometimes two or three times in a year- because I was flatting. And you have the immediate experience of your big move to Wyoming (have I spelt that right!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Seems still too early in your visit to be having to make decisions....just take it all in and see how it would play out for you and maybe not an immediate change but to be considered later on.


I agree I need time to take stock!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Deep breath Julie - they can't make you do anything you don't want to do. 


Lurker 2 said:


> The talk is back to 'you should come and live in Sydney'- but what would I do with my dogs!? And all my other things- I would end up with virtually nothing- And I feel too old to have to start so completely over!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are in my dear!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

No strangely enough no fires - Just some great color from a little humidity.


sassafras123 said:


> AZ did you have fires in your area to get that red a sunset? Usually that is case in our area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh Julie, we all want you to find the right path for you and Fale. Do you think you can work out what he really wants to do and why? Perhaps showing him your Aukland home and surroundings etc. will remind him of all you have there? I don't know all your history, so maybe my comments aren't relevant, but do you think he is overly influenced by whoever he is with at the time? Sometimes I've found it useful to try to find a 'win-win' solution by trying to imagine I'm the opposing faction in this sort of situation, just to try to find out what the other side really wants-not always what they *say* they want. Perhaps there is something they are scared of, which you can reassure them of. I wish you a calm and satisfactory resolution of the situation. Big hug. Lin.


I think he tries to please who ever he is with! that is not a criticism just a statement of fact. But thanks for the good wishes


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Julie - I was channeling you when I took the picture!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> What a spectacular sunset!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, I've got a lot of catching up to do! We had a Father's day breakfast at church this morning at 8 AM, then cleaned up, had Sunday school, then regular service, then chatted and finished the coffee that was left from breakfast. By the time we got home it was 1 PM!! Then I changed my clothes, jumped in the car and took Abby's dress for her graduation to her - and it fits perfectly!! I drove home, and fell asleep in my chair.

Jynx, glad you are feeling better, and getting out and about.

Celi, hope you can get a medicine that works, we want you to come to Sam's in July.

Marianne, Great news about Ben's health!! Will deep him at the top of the prayer page.

Julie, happy for your safe arrival, praying for a wonderful visit.

Guess I better do some fast reading - want to get caught up before I go make Bob his father's day dinner. I'll do all the side dishes, he'll grill the steak, and we'll crack a bottle of wine. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Perfect Silver Owl!!! Keeping you and all that surround you in my heart, have sent requests to friends that unite together, big Pow Wow not far away from my home, hope to go for some of the drumming and dancing.. always wonderful to watch the traditional dances performed by the younger set. Hope to learn more about my GGGM soon also, read that the Trail of Tears now has a display and since it is a major anniversary many items and "story tellers" are at the sites, they will answer questions and so forth, truly hope someone will have some type of record with her and her father's name, I do know that her mother and brother were killed by men trying to steal from them.


One of our saddest moments in history. Sure hope you find the records you seek. Precious pieces of history!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Cant wait to meet evetyone in July and get hugs, so wish it wad possible for ALL to be there maybe eventually everyone will get the chance. Till then skype!!


Has anyone ever counted about how many we are? Would we need "The Garden" to gather in? Where would we fit?
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A little turbulent - and quite rough coming in to land- but we were safe and sound and that is what matters! Glad Jamie has her phone!sorted- my £20 UK one now reads invalid SIM- bt I can get the information I need still!


We had about 5 minutes of turbulence this time. I was lucky I still had mine from last time all I had to do was top it up. Jamie is learning the tube very well. I made her lead the way today, so she had to pay attention.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

What wonderful news. My heart sings for you and Ben. I continue to keep you both in my prayers .


Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always dreaming, Zoe!!! Good to hear your cheery voice!


 :-D :-D :-D :-D Love to hear you too! hugs and love, Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Raven Chronicles --- Saturday morning early I saw Rocky in the middle of the yard trying to get off the ground all on his own. Finally caught some air and ended up on Marys garage roof  which is basically where the wind blows him. He got down on the ground and had plenty of shade and Mary puts out tubs of water for the birds so I decided I wasnt going to worry about him getting back over the fence this time. Not too much later Mary let her little doxy out and she frighten Rocky into flight. He ended up making a big loop and landed on our garage. It didnt take him too awfully long to get the courage to fly down  He did a pretty good job  I spent way too much time at the kitchen window this morning. Dinner time was a non-event  Alan went out with the Saturday Special and Rocky flew up on the fence and then across the garden to the shed roof on the left. He looked pretty controlled for a change!! He spent a while on the roof and then came down for dinner. I noticed that he was pacing off and on all evening and looking up at the fence where the pair of Ravens had been  maybe he was expecting company.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunday Morning Happy Fathers Day-

I slept in today and Rocky was no where to be seen when I got up at about 9. Off on a flying lesson. Or maybe his company showed up. We will see.

I put out fresh water and DH will put food out - but he's never been gone this long in the week that he's been here. He is flying much better than he was on Monday when he blew rather than flew into our yard. I hope that he has found some buddies. They say Ravens are smart and have good memories - we aren't giving up that we will see him again. I'll keep you posted!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Sweet Sisters
Leave it to Jynx..Sisterhood of the Traveling NeedlesI want to be a member!
DaraleneI love the pictures of Toronto. Little Southern Girl in the big city. Your granddaughter is just adorable. My little Haley is in ballet too and I love the recitals
Pacerthank you for the recipe
Marianne.I am exstatic about Ben. PTL! You tell Ben, once he is on the list, he is never off. Wee will continue to lift him up daily. So very happy for your, girlfriend
Gwen.love the pics of squash and zucchini. Lucky you. Angies MIL coats the bottom of a pan with butter (melted) and layers sliced zucchini with Parmesan Cheese (shredded until dish is filled and bakes it at 350 fo an hr to hr and half.
AZSandithat is one lucky Rave (Rocky) So interesting to follow his progress
Sorlennahope you are getting rain. It is thundering here in Vicksburg, MS. When we left for church today (Angie made our SIL stay home today and let us go since we havent been since Jan) it was in the 80s We went to lunch with friends and stopped by grocery store for a few items and it was in the 90s. Every thread on us was drenched. It is thundering now
Welcome to all newcomers!
My well wishes for a fun, safe trip to Shirley, gottastch, Nana, Julie, Rookie and any I may have missed. I pray for you, especially, JULIEI hope all the insecurity will be resolved in a loving manner
Sam, I envy you & Sorlennathere is nothing as sweet as a newborn baby. Give my love to Heidi and family
I had read up to page 32 and written twice and lost it twice, so gave up yesterday and slept. I didnt have to go to Angies yesterday, today, or tomorrow. David stayed home today as he is taking their daughter to camp this afternoon. He is going to get Angie in the car to go with him. Tomorrow he is taking her to the Dr to get the cast off her ankle and they will either put another one on or a boot. My other daughters want me to stop going as they think I am being taken for granted by my SIL. That may be true, but I cannot leave her unattended. They just dont understand. 
They started the IV Steroids back Friday. We have five more weeks of those. She goes back to Mayo in August for reevaluation. I honestly dont know. Sometimes I think that leg has improved and sometimes I dont. Just putting that in the goo Lords hands.
Tomorrow, I am going to spend cooking for Jim and for them and hopefully there will be time to work on my socks. My Chiagoo 12 circs should be in tomorrow and I have four sock books from Amazon coming. I havent even finished one and I have got the sock bug.
Jim had a great 70th birthday. Angie & David combined fathers day and his birthday and gave him an Apple Ipad. He is like a kid in a candy store. They also gave him a nice leather cover. The other girls gave him money. He never buys for himself and is going to get him a much needed new pair of shoes. I gave him an accessory to his Ipad. Dont even know how to explain what it is.ROFL The UGGS slippers I gave him did not fit of coarse because of his high arches. So have to return those. He is the hardest man to fit in anything!
Will close my novel, and read more posts. I love you my dear Sisters & brothers.Betty


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Oh well.....I had just written a lengthy and somehow lost it. Good new tea party to all....I'm already 15 pages behind. Let me see what threads of conversation are spinning out.
> Carol (IL)


HA! by the time I reached this...the pages are up to 52! I must be a super slow reader.  
Back to reading! Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What have you two been doing today!- it must be about 10 at night in Britain! Monday morning here!


We mostly just went exploring after MotoGP. Jamie slept in so it worked out pretty good. Bought a few souvenirs for the grandsons andChrissy. Michael is harder to buy for. I am sure I will see something. It is 10:37pm right now.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Stay strong Julie, you know whats best for you, please please don't allow yourself to be worn down with pressure from others. It will be easier now you actually there for them to pile it on, you just need to stay firm in what you believe in your heart is the right thing to do. Hugsssss lyn xx



Lurker 2 said:


> The talk is back to 'you should come and live in Sydney'- but what would I do with my dogs!? And all my other things- I would end up with virtually nothing- And I feel too old to have to start so completely over!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day Sam and to all the men out there.
Can't believe I finally got caught up. We left yesterday to go be with our two sons and our daughter -in-law and her father for an overnight. This was so special for DH and me. It has been years since we had a Father's Day like this our oldest son had been with a real trouble maker for eight years and during that time she turned him against all of us. Our boys weren't close a d our oldest son did not have much to do with any of us. She left the picture eighteen months ago and we have our son back and he and his brother are getting close and now we have our new daughter-in-law and her father. So it was perfect. As ai have I said we have been blessed and all is good but DH needs a job and it is such a worry. And I have most of my life been a stay at home mom and volunteered . Now feel like I have failed my husband and I should have been out there with a high powered career. Sorry to burden on all on such a wonderful holiday.
The mosquitoes were out and they are such a pain and take the fun away from summer I feel . I swell so bad from them.
Enough of me. ulie so thankful you arrived safe and sound and listen to your heart and do what is right for you. I do not know the whole story and is not my business but can tell you are a very special person who enjoys much happiness.
Marianne, so glad to hear the great news about Ben a big prayer answered.
Would love to be a sister to all, Sam included.
Sam, so glad the precious baby and mom are home. Hope all includes to go well. Rest for all of you.
Gwen would love to help with the veggies. If my recipes weren't all packed away would get you my choc-zucchini cake. It is great.
We once in awhile have ravens and crows in the yard, but they do not get along well together here.
Angora, what a beautiful little dancer. So pretty. What memories to have.
Dreamweaver, sounds like some good news.
Ceili, get better soon and take care of yourself.
If I have missed anyone please forgive trying to keep. I was on Pg 13 so had a lot of reading .
Keep enjoying the day. Think I will try crocheting for awhile. Need to get my mind of my worries for awhile. God bless all and positive energy to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So Zoe, I just made my first PB and dill pickle sandwich on pumpernickle. Do you use dill pickle chips (like hamburger chips) of spears on your sandwich. I used spears but they were rather bulky. No bad but feel ike the chips might be better.

quote=5mmdpns]Hi Carlyle, actually there are a few of us who enjoy the gourmet banquet of peanut butter, dills, toasted whole wheat/rye/pumpernickle bread, hot coffee, and whatever other spreads go with the toasted pb and dills! You are right about it being a "go-to" snack when one is looking for something nutrious but not overly sweet. Being a diabetic, I am ever conscious of added sugars and such. Although I do enjoy some sweets once in a while. You just pull up a chair at mine and I will supply the makings of a fine dining sandwich! But I feel I must warn you, my furbaby loves this snack too and gets these very reproachful soul eyes on when she feels she has not had enough to satisfy her! Hope you dont mind sharing as she thinks it is a given that everyone shares with her! hahahah, who am I to tell her that she is only a dog??? Zoe [/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have commented a few times in the past month or so since I found this caring event. I think it is awesome that you do this tea party weekly so that other knitters throughout the world can hear from one another in a caring environment. It is wonderful to hear from so many awesome people and that we can care about one another even if we have never met in person. I don't know much about this event in July called Knit-a-palooza, but it sounds like it will be a wonderful time. I have been knitting for over 40 years and am loving this website as it has inspired me to try different things. I did find a new yarn at Michaels yesterday and had to give it a try. It looks and feels like a caterpillar. I bought the varigated skein and am attempting to make the leg warmer pattern found on the inside of the label. Just playing around and having fun knitting while working 50-70 hour weeks right now. I took a break last weekend to travel to Wis. to visit friends and family and had a wonderful time but returned with a head cold. That is what I get for loving on the great niece and great nephew. I am also working on an afghan for a wedding gift. Wedding is in September so I have to keep focused on that project.
> 
> Here is a tasty summer recipe: Corn Salad
> 
> ...


Pacer...are you coming to Knit-a-palooza? Not a difficult drive from MI! Look forward to meeting you.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will definitely try the pizza from zucs.


kehinkle said:


> Gwennie, my DIL makes pizza from zucs. Slice in half lengthwise, top with sauce and cheese, put in oven till softened and cheese melted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where did you get the pan? Let me know how it turn out okay?


AZ Sticks said:


> I've never done veggies on the grill - but every magazine in the market has a picture of grilled vegetables on the cover!! I got one that is non stick with 2 metal handles so you can close the que - I'm going to try it tonight -


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Pup and nittergma--you've just been enrolled in my sister list. Thanks for volunteering for duty. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


I just had 2 older brothers....and somehow they still seem to be as ornery as ever! One especially....never quite grew up....pfui! I was "the baby" and only girl. I need sisters, too.
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where did you get the pan? Let me know how it turn out okay?


I bought one of the pans from Walmart. They are great.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nittergma said:


> soynds good!
> 
> :-D


Hmmmm....I really like the sisterhood idea....buuuuutttt....what about Sam? What do you think Sam? Siblinghood? I'm sure with the amount of creativity floating around this tea party, we can come up with a "solution".
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorlenna, I hope those rain clouds "sat" over you long enough to quench the thirst, I know that would take quite awhile, but it is a good thought I hope ;-)
> I am trying to remember the name of some lakes outside of Albq. they have a campground, I think it was privately owned? Had wonderful bass fishing.. Art and I would take the camper and stay there when he had VA appointments, for his surgeries they put us up in a nice hotel, but otherwise he loved to fish in those lakes.


The only ones I can think of are Sandia (fishing area) or Cochiti...not sure about camping and fishing together near here.

I am only on page 11-ish...  So far behind!

But I hope our travelers are safe & happy and all who need healing are on their way.

We did the workshop yesterday, a small group but good. This morning we got up (way too) early to meet the family for breakfast (his kids/ex). Then we came back here and I did some cleaning etc.

Thanks for the picture of Bentley's decor--but now I think I remember that Sam does not crochet? I found these, which is why I was wondering: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/heidi-bears-ravelry-store And I just adore the frog, too, which seems a good pet for crocheters and knitters. LOL

It's suppertime here--our rain only lasted a few minutes, but it came down hard, so we at least got something. I'll try to catch up the rest of the way...!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just subscribed tothis. Think it will be interesting.

quote=Designer1234]*New Section just opened*.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-177571-1.html#3459332*

This section is for dog owners and dog lovers. There will be lots of different topics and once we get it set up I think it will be a place where you can learn and share all about dogs.

I have helped set it up - Once I get back we will open different topics which will be places where you can get information as to vets, 
medicines, shows, etc. and all sorts of things. I won't be involved except for the first couple of weeks.

I do hope if you are interested that you will go there and join in. I promise it is going to be a worthwhile thread if you are a dog lover. I know that pontuf has already said she was joining us.

Designer[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Father's Day! So glad to hear that prayers have been answered for Marianne, Ben, and Jynx. Celli, take care of yourself.

Watched my Rangers baseball team lose 6 in a row. They have really cooled off. Pitching good, batting bad.

Heat and Spurs basketball finals on tonight. Can't stand the Heat, so hoping the Spurs win.

Nothing else going on. It is just very hot!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well owe DH an apology. Ran out with DD when she finally got home to pick up gift for DH (went to Harbor Freight) and then to Aldis. Had never been to either one. Fell in love with both, especially Aldis. Anyway, when we got home sitting in the the kitchen were zucchini FROM OUR GARDEN. I swear I looked under every plant and did not see them. DH says that he's deaf and I'm blind now....ROFL. Anyway, a bit big but will make this wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
> and a vegetarian lasagna
> http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/


I have recently discovered how to make zucchini ribbons (use a peeler...SOOOO easy!). The strip with all of the skin on I then sliced into very thin threads. They make a nice salad...different from the rounds or chunks of zucchini that I have usually used. I made a salad of zucchini ribbons & threads, beets, avocado, and a bit of celery with a balsamic vinaigrette dressing. mmmmmmyummy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

the pan I bought is like this but with 2 small handles on the sides and I picked it up in the seasonal aisle at the market.
Darn it - I lost my picture ----- there.........


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have a friend who makes an awesome chocolate cake with zucchini and it is super moist. I will see if she will share her recipe if you would be interested. My guys won't eat zucchini but they ate that cake because they did not know it had vegetables in it.


Interested? In a recipe? One of our "rules" is that if you mention a recipe....you must give it...otherwise you will have a large number of hungry, frustrated knitters hounding you for the "receipt"! :-D :-D 
Carol (IL)


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollyclaire - how does one grill a banana?
> 
> sam


There might be a different use of language here. In the Uk most cookers have a grill where you can toast bread. I put a whole banana still in its skin onto the grill pan and then put it under the heat. When it has been grilled for a few minutes I then turn it over and do the other side. We have also done them on the barbecue wrapped up in tinfoil or roast them in the oven. I have even heated them on top of the cooker in a non stick pan! I like the idea of cutting a few slits in them and inserting a piece of chocolate. Mmmm
I wouldn't be surprised if you thought about putting peanut butter in Sam!!! Lol lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would love the recipe! Also would love Pup Lover's recipes. Also thanks for the tip about buying when you see it.


also check for their weekly special deals. they often have some really good items....and not just food. We have bought book shelves, TVs, computers, and cookware - just to name a few items. All have been of good quality and have lasted a long time. Good deals.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sandi is there a difference between an RV and a motorhome? I just looked up dry camping, that's cool.
> 
> Pontuf


Pontuf or Sandi...what is dry camping? I couldn't find a definition....just an ad from Target! there was another unfamiliar term that was used, but I can't remember it right now...I'll go back and check.
Carol (IL)
found it...."mirror to mirror RV park" what is that? :?: :?:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Aldi's sounds very familiar to our Trader Joe's


It should.....Aldi and Trader Joe's are part of the same company.....a German company.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been to St. Julian -- at least their tasting store...may even still have some around here. I think we went there when we were staying at Union Pier and New Buffalo just across the major highway into MI. There's another good winery around there too that has a very nice restaurant--Tabor Hill.


I have been there, too. Nice wine!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My sweet granddaughter had her dance recital tonight.


Adorable!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sorelena, I want to welcome little Sarah too! Is that her in your Avatar?


Yep, that's our new girl!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> My husband's family is from there . They own a wonderful Italian restaurant there La Cantina! also St Julian winery.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =pacer]Not to far from Paw Paw. I have been to the area but not into the town. I live near Portage and Kalamazoo. Been down to Schoolcraft and Vicksburg areas.


[/quote]

Might have to look that up. I love Italian food.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep, that's our new girl!


Congrats on such a wonderful blessing.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, I had computer problems, so now dealing with new one, and windows 8....I have been reading along on kindle, but got behind, so I will be catching up. sorry to worry all. babies babies how precious and get those rocking chairs warmed up. 
jules I pray for you and send strength. hope you and fale can work this out, together. 
Marianne and gwennie,how is the dynamic duo? will write more later oh how I have missed chatting with you all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

dollyclaire said:


> There might be a different use of language here. In the Uk most cookers have a grill where you can toast bread. I put a whole banana still in its skin onto the grill pan and then put it under the heat. When it has been grilled for a few minutes I then turn it over and do the other side. We have also done them on the barbecue wrapped up in tinfoil or roast them in the oven. I have even heated them on top of the cooker in a non stick pan! I like the idea of cutting a few slits in them and inserting a piece of chocolate. Mmmm
> I wouldn't be surprised if you thought about putting peanut butter in Sam!!! Lol lol


I have done that with chocolate and marshmallows. We pulled the peel back on the top and scooped out a small well and then put milk chocolate chips and mini marshmallows in the well. Then cover with aluminum foil and cook. Does not take long to cook it. We called it banana boats.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> Interested? In a recipe? One of our "rules" is that if you mention a recipe....you must give it...otherwise you will have a large number of hungry, frustrated knitters hounding you for the "receipt"! :-D :-D
> Carol (IL)


I have to wait for my friend to get back into town in order to get that recipe. Will share it once I get it. Sorry about the hunger pains! I did share my corn salad recipe this week, not quite the same though.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, I had computer problems, so now dealing with new one, and windows 8....I have been reading along on kindle, but got behind, so I will be catching up. sorry to worry all. babies babies how precious and get those rocking chairs warmed up.
> jules I pray for you and send strength. hope you and fale can work this out, together.
> Marianne and gwennie,how is the dynamic duo? will write more later oh how I have missed chatting with you all.


And you were missed also.  glad your back.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> Pacer...are you coming to Knit-a-palooza? Not a difficult drive from MI! Look forward to meeting you.
> Carol (IL)


Just made the decision today that I will be coming. Now to figure out final arrangements. Looking forward to meeting people face to face. It is awesome to have a common ground interest in our knitting and love of family and people.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dry camping is going out where there are no hook ups for water electricity etc. Some camping fishing areas are pretty remote with no facilities. Mirror to mirror RV park is when you are basically in a parking lot so close to the next trailer that you can hear them talking. Often places like that have pools, club houses and so on. We prefer to go somewhere quiet and full of nature.


cmaliza said:


> Pontuf or Sandi...what is dry camping? I couldn't find a definition....just an ad from Target! there was another unfamiliar term that was used, but I can't remember it right now...I'll go back and check.
> Carol (IL)
> found it...."mirror to mirror RV park" what is that? :?: :?:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad to see you SG!!!!!!! Welcome back we've been waiting for you Sister!!!!


Southern Gal said:


> hi all, I had computer problems, so now dealing with new one, and windows 8....I have been reading along on kindle, but got behind, so I will be catching up. sorry to worry all. babies babies how precious and get those rocking chairs warmed up.
> jules I pray for you and send strength. hope you and fale can work this out, together.
> Marianne and gwennie,how is the dynamic duo? will write more later oh how I have missed chatting with you all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect seeing me is unsettling him rather, we need to sit down and discuss things through- but then inevitably he will change his mind- it is a complication of the illness. The Hugs are good! It is not possible, but would be good if things were like old times, when he knew what he wanted to do.


Whatever is decided, I hope the decision is what you want to do.
Keeping you both in prayers!

Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lucky You!!!!!!!!! DH says we'll try for next year!!!!!!!


pacer said:


> Just made the decision today that I will be coming. Now to figure out final arrangements. Looking forward to meeting people face to face. It is awesome to have a common ground interest in our knitting and love of family and people.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I'm with you AZ. I like my camping to be in nature. Diaz Lake had porta potties and a well water spigots.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I also take one melatonin at dinner time, but it doesn't do the trick. I'm going to switch to Valerian..... and see if that will do it. I am going to bed at midnight or before since getting home but need 1 mg. Xanax or a sleeping pill to get to sleep... and I know the Dr.'s are not going to renew those so I need to get back to where I can go to sleep myself. just too much commotion and uncertainty right now you are welcome.


I take one ativan at bedtime. It does not put me to sleep, as it does many, but does help me sleep. I think lipoic acid is also an aid.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Southern Gal, we've been very concerned about you. 

We knew about the computer breakdown but didn't realize that was the only major problem for you. We feared that things might have gone rapidly downhill for you mom--or worse.

So glad to have you AND Jynx back in the Sisterhood of the Knitting Needles!! Welcome home, girlfriend.

Ohio Joy

Sorry. I had so many things I was going to respond to and then got so excited to hear from Southern Gal that I've forgotten what I intended to say.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I would leave behind everything that reminds me of my dad- I don't want to be so far from the GK's- besides I am so well settled in NZ!


I feel as if I spoke out of turn. I'd just hate to see you move and not be satisfied!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: SUPER NEWS!!! Prayers will still flow for continued health & improvement.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Has anyone ever counted about how many we are? Would we need "The Garden" to gather in? Where would we fit?
> Carol (IL)


I know Gwen and I are bringing the pop up type awnings, that will provide some shaded areas, not sure of Sam's layout for the lawn, but I'm sure he has some good shade trees, LOL.. and there is always the barn.. ROFL.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> You have Safeway?Safeway is one of our major grocery stores.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I feel as if I spoke out of turn. I'd just hate to see you move and not be satisfied!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


June, I don't think Julie or anyone else believes that you spoke out of turn but rather out of concern for Julie and Fale.

We're all still sisters and still know that we all care about one another.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Sisters
> Leave it to Jynx..Sisterhood of the Traveling NeedlesI want to be a member!
> DaraleneI love the pictures of Toronto. Little Southern Girl in the big city. Your granddaughter is just adorable. My little Haley is in ballet too and I love the recitals
> Pacerthank you for the recipe
> ...


So glad you have some relief and can relax...and you're right, your other daughters don't understand but I'm sure all the mothers agree with you!! Praying that Angie's leg is better and she only has to have a boot tomorrow.
Keeping you both in prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> also check for their weekly special deals. they often have some really good items....and not just food. We have bought book shelves, TVs, computers, and cookware - just to name a few items. All have been of good quality and have lasted a long time. Good deals.
> Carol (IL)


I bought a 9ft Market umbrella for my deck table for $20 at Aldi's a few weeks ago.. that was a steal!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That's a tilt/crank up 30' ham radio antenna tower. (cranked down) It's not in use at the moment -


I knew that was a Ham antenna the second I saw it!! We used to have a 50 ft. .tri-beam until it came crashing down on the back porch in a really nasty thunderstorm. After that Bob strung up a loop antenna and has talked all over the world on it. Had to have the back porch partially rebuilt - that thing was heavy - took 5 strong men and our teenage daughter sitting on the peak of the roof to put that thing up. Took Mother Nature about 10 seconds to take it down!! Love and prayers, Paula (N2FDA)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy Fathers Day Sam and to all the men out there.
> Can't believe I finally got caught up. We left yesterday to go be with our two sons and our daughter -in-law and her father for an overnight. This was so special for DH and me. It has been years since we had a Father's Day like this our oldest son had been with a real trouble maker for eight years and during that time she turned him against all of us. Our boys weren't close a d our oldest son did not have much to do with any of us. She left the picture eighteen months ago and we have our son back and he and his brother are getting close and now we have our new daughter-in-law and her father. So it was perfect. As ai have I said we have been blessed and all is good but DH needs a job and it is such a worry. And I have most of my life been a stay at home mom and volunteered . Now feel like I have failed my husband and I should have been out there with a high powered career. Sorry to burden on all on such a wonderful holiday.
> The mosquitoes were out and they are such a pain and take the fun away from summer I feel . I swell so bad from them.
> Enough of me. ulie so thankful you arrived safe and sound and listen to your heart and do what is right for you. I do not know the whole story and is not my business but can tell you are a very special person who enjoys much happiness.
> ...


So glad things are working out so well for your family!!! Keeping you and hubby in prayers that he will soon find just the right job. I'm sure he doesn't feel you have failed him in any way!! I'm sure you are a loving wife and mother and what better job to succeed at!!?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lucky You!!!!!!!!! DH says we'll try for next year!!!!!!!


Will look forward to meeting you when the opportunity is available. My DH won't come as it is not his thing. He will stay home with the boys. He has to work anyway.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, I had computer problems, so now dealing with new one, and windows 8....I have been reading along on kindle, but got behind, so I will be catching up. sorry to worry all. babies babies how precious and get those rocking chairs warmed up.
> jules I pray for you and send strength. hope you and fale can work this out, together.
> Marianne and gwennie,how is the dynamic duo? will write more later oh how I have missed chatting with you all.


Whew, I have been sooooooo worried about you girlfriend!!! Sorry to hear about the computer problems, I've been debating a new computer but so worried about learning Windows 8. Still hoping Daniel will let me have his extra computer.. LOL. .that would solve everything :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Gwennie and I are doing great.. have a pact now to not buy any yarn or knitting accessory till after the Ohio trip.. (wonder how long this will last :wink: ) Especially with me sitting here with a 25% off everything coupon from Joanne's plus a 30% off everything also from Joanne's.. ROFL. That would be a huge saving on some of that yarn I've been wanting.. oh well a pact is a pact! :-(


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not tried to read the posts- bit tired after my very early start! Safely in Rose Meadow NSW! had a lovely lunch- bit need to go lie down for a rest!


Cheers for a safe landing....now onto the rest o f the visit.....may it go as smoothly! XOXOXO Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dry camping is going out where there are no hook ups for water electricity etc. Some camping fishing areas are pretty remote with no facilities. Mirror to mirror RV park is when you are basically in a parking lot so close to the next trailer that you can hear them talking. Often places like that have pools, club houses and so on. We prefer to go somewhere quiet and full of nature.


You would love where we were today.. totally dry camping!! they do have a bathroom, but no shower facilities. You have to drive over a concrete bridge that the river runs over it.. LOL.. I love to drive over that bridge.. freaks C out all the time, ROFL. River runs behind the campsites, just awesome, quiet, deep in the woods.. totally peaceful!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, I had computer problems, so now dealing with new one, and windows 8....I have been reading along on kindle, but got behind, so I will be catching up. sorry to worry all. babies babies how precious and get those rocking chairs warmed up.
> jules I pray for you and send strength. hope you and fale can work this out, together.
> Marianne and gwennie,how is the dynamic duo? will write more later oh how I have missed chatting with you all.


So glad to finally hear from you...we were wondering where you were. Someone remembered that you mentioned having computer problems. Glad that's solved. Welcome 'home'!
JuneK


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Telling her she is a dog would not help. I tell Jack he is a dog and all he says is " OK so put the plate down where I can reach it"


5mmdpns said:


> Hi Carlyle, actually there are a few of us who enjoy the gourmet banquet of peanut butter, dills, toasted whole wheat/rye/pumpernickle bread, hot coffee, and whatever other spreads go with the toasted pb and dills! You are right about it being a "go-to" snack when one is looking for something nutrious but not overly sweet. Being a diabetic, I am ever conscious of added sugars and such. Although I do enjoy some sweets once in a while. You just pull up a chair at mine and I will supply the makings of a fine dining sandwich! But I feel I must warn you, my furbaby loves this snack too and gets these very reproachful soul eyes on when she feels she has not had enough to satisfy her! Hope you dont mind sharing as she thinks it is a given that everyone shares with her! hahahah, who am I to tell her that she is only a dog??? Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> June, I don't Julie or anyone else believes that you spoke out of turn but rather out of concern for Julie and Fale.
> 
> We're all still sisters and still know that we all care about one another.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you, Joy. You're so right..it was concern for her and isn't it wonderful to have so many sisters and our wonderful bro, Sam!!?
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that does sound good.....maybe will fix for lunch tomorrow.



cmaliza said:


> I have recently discovered how to make zucchini ribbons (use a peeler...SOOOO easy!). The strip with all of the skin on I then sliced into very thin threads. They make a nice salad...different from the rounds or chunks of zucchini that I have usually used. I made a salad of zucchini ribbons & threads, beets, avocado, and a bit of celery with a balsamic vinaigrette dressing. mmmmmmyummy!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sandi...I know what to look for know....



AZ Sticks said:


> the pan I bought is like this but with 2 small handles on the sides and I picked it up in the seasonal aisle at the market.
> Darn it - I lost my picture ----- there.........


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Telling her she is a dog would not help. I tell Jack he is a dog and all he says is " OK so put the plate down where I can reach it"


LOL!!! So hard to convince our fur-babies that they're not human!! They just give you that look!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

YEAH! We all have been soooooo worried about yu SouthernGal....it is so good to hear from you. Sorry about the computer problems; know how that goes though. 


Southern Gal said:


> hi all, I had computer problems, so now dealing with new one, and windows 8....I have been reading along on kindle, but got behind, so I will be catching up. sorry to worry all. babies babies how precious and get those rocking chairs warmed up.
> jules I pray for you and send strength. hope you and fale can work this out, together.
> Marianne and gwennie,how is the dynamic duo? will write more later oh how I have missed chatting with you all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I can imagine how worried you were, so glad he is back safely. Mind you with the lovely dinner you have prepared for him I would imagine he will not want to leave ! Such a good place for him to rest and grow strong. Nature is wonderful and ravens are so intelligent. Enjoy him while he is with you, hopefully he will be a constant visitor to you in the future, a lovely reward for taking care of him when he needed it. Thank goodness he landed in your garden!


I have finally remembered the name...now need to find the stories. In our 6th grade reader there was a lengthy story by Jean Craighead George...she wrote true stories about having several crows as pets. The behavior she wrote about was just mind-boggling! SO intelligent and thoughtful! I am trying to get ahold of the stories themselves so I can pass them on. One of the stories told about several crows that would come to visit their pet crow, trying to get him to fly off with them. Eventually, they succeeded. But later...their pet crow returned to visit.
Animal stories that astound! Has anyone gotten "Woodsong" yet? Seriously...if you are interested in animal behaviors....this is a fabulous book!
Carol (IL)
PS....I still have 20 pages to go to catch up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you post a picture retiree when you are finished with your texas blanket.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's really been quite a project - I meant it for a baby named, Dallas! It's made out of faded blue (ombre?) cotton with lt. brown stitching (seams?) in between panels where I'm making crocheted appliques of all things Texan - Lone Star - Long Horn Cow - shape of the State, armadillo, etc. I have about 3 more rows of panels and then can begin the edging and decorating. When our son was born, I had made a blanket of tunisian squares and then duplicate stitched animals in the boxes - that's where I got the idea for this one. It's totally my design, but is taking forever because I get bored with large bits of th same knitting pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I believe his name was aron - he is coming to the knitapalooza.

sam



flyty1n said:


> I loved hearing all the good news. Prayers continue for all who desired them. I'm missing the gentleman who recently joined..can't remember his pen (or should that be Knit) name. Sam, can you help me out with his name? It's fun to be with this uplifting and sharing tea party.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> When you freeze them do you put them in the freezer with the skin on? I have never frozen banana before but have frozen a loaf with banana in it.


Skin off- its impossible to get the frozen skin of a frozen bannana and banana 'icecream' doesn't work if bananas are deforsted enought to ge tthe skin off. How do I know you ask?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd say that's a no myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The talk is back to 'you should come and live in Sydney'- but what would I do with my dogs!? And all my other things- I would end up with virtually nothing- And I feel too old to have to start so completely over!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So Zoe, I just made my first PB and dill pickle sandwich on pumpernickle. Do you use dill pickle chips (like hamburger chips) of spears on your sandwich. I used spears but they were rather bulky. No bad but feel ike the chips might be better.





5mmdpns said:


> Hi Carlyle, actually there are a few of us who enjoy the gourmet banquet of peanut butter, dills, toasted whole wheat/rye/pumpernickle bread, hot coffee, and whatever other spreads go with the toasted pb and dills! You are right about it being a "go-to" snack when one is looking for something nutrious but not overly sweet. Being a diabetic, I am ever conscious of added sugars and such. Although I do enjoy some sweets once in a while. You just pull up a chair at mine and I will supply the makings of a fine dining sandwich! But I feel I must warn you, my furbaby loves this snack too and gets these very reproachful soul eyes on when she feels she has not had enough to satisfy her! Hope you dont mind sharing as she thinks it is a given that everyone shares with her! hahahah, who am I to tell her that she is only a dog??? Zoe


I usually just make my pb sandwich and chomp down on the dills on the side! Several of them go down during the munching on one sandwich! Life cant get much better than a good toasted pb sandwich...... Hope you enjoyed your excursion into this culinary delight! Zoe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I thought all women did this??
> My late DH used to just shake his head and laugh when I did this. I once asked him if he didn't think thoughts and then go onto speak as if I knew what his thoughts had been about. He just looked at me in bemusement and said it must be a female thing lol mind you after being married for 37 years before he passed he did have a good idea of what I had been thinking about when I did go onto speak about something. Lol


Hmph! My DH does this......I get so confused! He starts in the middle of a conversation.....I have NO idea what he is talking about! Worse...he doesn't understand why I am confused! We are our own comedy of errors! :-D  :?: :?: Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> There might be a different use of language here. In the Uk most cookers have a grill where you can toast bread. I put a whole banana still in its skin onto the grill pan and then put it under the heat. When it has been grilled for a few minutes I then turn it over and do the other side. We have also done them on the barbecue wrapped up in tinfoil or roast them in the oven. I have even heated them on top of the cooker in a non stick pan! I like the idea of cutting a few slits in them and inserting a piece of chocolate. Mmmm
> I wouldn't be surprised if you thought about putting peanut butter in Sam!!! Lol lol


You can buy peanut butter chips in the baking isle at the grocery store! hahahaha, Zoe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Bananas are just gorgeous on the grill especially if you have some ice cream with it, the hot banana and the cold just go so well together or some maple syrup drizzled over. I am now feeling a bit hungry but have only just finished breakfast, I am we'll behind time today. Oh well it is Sunday and it is meant to be a day of rest.


I'm just wondering....do you put the bananas or squash, etc. directly on the grill or in a special pan? Do they get grill marks? Do they fall through the grating? I'm a novice, too.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Carlyle -- don't think I have seen you post before so I am going to give you a big welcome to the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and will be back very soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Carlyle said:


> 5mmdpns. I thought I was the only one whonliked peanut butter and dill pickles.. I make a sandwich with them and Mayo. I like things a little sweet sour at times. Always a go to lunch when nothing else sounds good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I always preferred to pull a trailer - then we had our car with us - I see motor homes pulling a car behind them and wonder how much it effects their gas millage.

I really do enjoy trailer camping.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> An RV is any recreational vehicle--- motorhome, travel trailer, camper - The nice thing about dry camping is just being able to get away from everything and everyone!!! Federal and State campgrounds are usually pretty nice and quiet. There are pros and cons to every kind of RV - It really depends on what you are going to use it for.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok ladies, ditch the yarn winder to burn those calories. Courtesy of Vogue.


Yeah...right! Just let me get into position! I'll never get up! A good idea...but....no way for me!
Carol (IL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When I was flying several years ago, I was always early at the airport. There's a bridge tunnel between me and the airport. You never know when there's going to be a break-down or a wreck in the tunnel. Once I had a flight that left right after morning rush. Of course, there was an accident in the tunnel and traffic was backed up for 5 miles. I took an alternate route all the way around the city. When I got to the entrance to the airport, traffic had just started moving. If I had stayed on that street, I never would have made my flight.
> And alternate plan is always!!!! a good idea!
> Junek


We had a similar experience when Mum was coming back here fater visitng us in London. We were on the tube to Heathrow and a tree fell across the track. The girls and my sister were also with us. Buses where bought in to transport people but of course it took time to organise them , and in the meantime the number of people kept climbing. So I spoke to Vicky and told her they would need to go back home and so my competent little daughter took her older sister and aunt in hand (not for the first time I'm sure) and safely got them home. Then Mum and I waited for the buses to come- and getting on the bus was one of those horrid experiences you don't want to repeat. So many people needing to get to the airport. Finally got there, fortunately Heathrow knew what had happened and were holding flights open so Mum got rushed through and then we needed to run through Heathrow aiprort to get her to the plane. Clearly I then made it home somehow though I can't remember how.
And then Mums luggage didn't arrive in Kula Lumper (probably not surprising- it must have been chaos behind the scenes with everyone running so late). But what really upset here was that her camera went missing from her suitcase with all the photos from a week she had had with the girls and my sister in Cornwall just before she came back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does not have the same resilience one has to move when young- when I was a student it was normal to move every year- sometimes two or three times in a year- because I was flatting. And you have the immediate experience of your big move to Wyoming (have I spelt that right!)


So true, I don't have teh resilience I had a few years ago, that's for sure. Yes the move to Wyoming was rather epic, one always has to be prepared for any eventuality that pops up, that's for sure.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like our kind of place!!!!!!!


sassafras123 said:


> I'm with you AZ. I like my camping to be in nature. Diaz Lake had porta potties and a well water spigots.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Southern Gal, we've been very concerned about you.
> 
> We knew about the computer breakdown but didn't realize that was the only major problem for you. We feared that things might have gone rapidly downhill for you mom--or worse.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

When you speak from the heart it is always your turn............


jknappva said:


> I feel as if I spoke out of turn. I'd just hate to see you move and not be satisfied!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty, sure am glad you got some time for yourselves. I understand....we are the caregivers for our daughter too...and although we'd like to wean ourselves some---it's just not possible for a parent to do that when you know there will be a void!! Do hope that she gets better soon and that you will be able to return fully to your lives. I have a DH who is hard to shop for also....so I have him get his own gifts...this year (along with the kids') we "gave" him a new blower for the yard...he's like a kid with a new toy!



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Sisters
> Leave it to Jynx..Sisterhood of the Traveling NeedlesI want to be a member!
> DaraleneI love the pictures of Toronto. Little Southern Girl in the big city. Your granddaughter is just adorable. My little Haley is in ballet too and I love the recitals
> Pacerthank you for the recipe
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Sooooo happy for you, at last you and Fale together,


Julie, Didn't see your post about being with Fale....but glad to know you have arrived and you are relaxing. Just being near is so comforting. Enjoy - enjoy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

SOUTHERN GIRL: I am so glad to hear you are o.k. I have been so worried bout you. Are you as hot as I am in Vicksburg,MS? So glad to see you back in the sisterhood.
PAMMIE/PUPLOVER...always in my prayers & heart
MARIANNE...bet it was peaceful on that picnic. Can picture being there with you
Gwen...You are making me hungry for yellow squash
Well, caught up so off to work on my sock. 
Will be back to my routine Tuesday. Pray they will put Angie in something more comfortable. I am hoping for a boot. At least she can remove that when in bed. Depends on how much the bones have heeled.
Sending my love to you all
Sam, I hope you have had a wonderful Father's Day. You are certainly a role model for fathers everywhere. Heidi and Heather are lucky to have you....Betty


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that will happen won't it - I often wonder why we have these big sticks up in the air!! DH is rethinking his set up - He had a maypole hitting all corners of the acre from the top of the tower. Had real good luck with it. But I don't know what he is going to do next. I admit - I'm a fair weather Ham....more 2 meter with locals than anything. But our local ham club has been having some internal issues...... so we are taking a break for the moment!! 73 - Sandi - KE7IXY


Grandmapaula said:


> I knew that was a Ham antenna the second I saw it!! We used to have a 50 ft. .tri-beam until it came crashing down on the back porch in a really nasty thunderstorm. After that Bob strung up a loop antenna and has talked all over the world on it. Had to have the back porch partially rebuilt - that thing was heavy - took 5 strong men and our teenage daughter sitting on the peak of the roof to put that thing up. Took Mother Nature about 10 seconds to take it down!! Love and prayers, Paula (N2FDA)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider....keeping you and DH in our prayers. I'm hoping something will break in your favor soon. Good to hear that you had a good Father's Day celebration...it is a wonderful thing when all the new family members and their families get along well. We've been extremely lucky in that regard!!

Hopefully, the crocheting can take your mind off your cares for bits of time. Keeping good thoughts coming your way.



Spider said:


> Happy Fathers Day Sam and to all the men out there.
> Can't believe I finally got caught up. We left yesterday to go be with our two sons and our daughter -in-law and her father for an overnight. This was so special for DH and me. It has been years since we had a Father's Day like this our oldest son had been with a real trouble maker for eight years and during that time she turned him against all of us. Our boys weren't close a d our oldest son did not have much to do with any of us. She left the picture eighteen months ago and we have our son back and he and his brother are getting close and now we have our new daughter-in-law and her father. So it was perfect. As ai have I said we have been blessed and all is good but DH needs a job and it is such a worry. And I have most of my life been a stay at home mom and volunteered . Now feel like I have failed my husband and I should have been out there with a high powered career. Sorry to burden on all on such a wonderful holiday.
> The mosquitoes were out and they are such a pain and take the fun away from summer I feel . I swell so bad from them.
> Enough of me. ulie so thankful you arrived safe and sound and listen to your heart and do what is right for you. I do not know the whole story and is not my business but can tell you are a very special person who enjoys much happiness.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


Marianne818 said:


> You would love where we were today.. totally dry camping!! they do have a bathroom, but no shower facilities. You have to drive over a concrete bridge that the river runs over it.. LOL.. I love to drive over that bridge.. freaks C out all the time, ROFL. River runs behind the campsites, just awesome, quiet, deep in the woods.. totally peaceful!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Telling her she is a dog would not help. I tell Jack he is a dog and all he says is " OK so put the plate down where I can reach it"


 :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like I need to hit the Amazon site!


cmaliza said:


> I have finally remembered the name...now need to find the stories. In our 6th grade reader there was a lengthy story by Jean Craighead George...she wrote true stories about having several crows as pets. The behavior she wrote about was just mind-boggling! SO intelligent and thoughtful! I am trying to get ahold of the stories themselves so I can pass them on. One of the stories told about several crows that would come to visit their pet crow, trying to get him to fly off with them. Eventually, they succeeded. But later...their pet crow returned to visit.
> Animal stories that astound! Has anyone gotten "Woodsong" yet? Seriously...if you are interested in animal behaviors....this is a fabulous book!
> Carol (IL)
> PS....I still have 20 pages to go to catch up!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know the same way you know!!!!!!!!!! Always froze them for banana bread with the skin on........ not anymore!!


darowil said:


> Skin off- its impossible to get the frozen skin of a frozen bannana and banana 'icecream' doesn't work if bananas are deforsted enought to ge tthe skin off. How do I know you ask?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> :lol:


So very like my house. lol
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are your beets cooked or raw in the salad? I bought some today to use in the juicer...I like them roasted, but don't know if DH will eat them. I love them pickled also.



cmaliza said:


> I have recently discovered how to make zucchini ribbons (use a peeler...SOOOO easy!). The strip with all of the skin on I then sliced into very thin threads. They make a nice salad...different from the rounds or chunks of zucchini that I have usually used. I made a salad of zucchini ribbons & threads, beets, avocado, and a bit of celery with a balsamic vinaigrette dressing. mmmmmmyummy!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwenie - slice the spears.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So Zoe, I just made my first PB and dill pickle sandwich on pumpernickle. Do you use dill pickle chips (like hamburger chips) of spears on your sandwich. I used spears but they were rather bulky. No bad but feel ike the chips might be better.
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]Hi Carlyle, actually there are a few of us who enjoy the gourmet banquet of peanut butter, dills, toasted whole wheat/rye/pumpernickle bread, hot coffee, and whatever other spreads go with the toasted pb and dills! You are right about it being a "go-to" snack when one is looking for something nutrious but not overly sweet. Being a diabetic, I am ever conscious of added sugars and such. Although I do enjoy some sweets once in a while. You just pull up a chair at mine and I will supply the makings of a fine dining sandwich! But I feel I must warn you, my furbaby loves this snack too and gets these very reproachful soul eyes on when she feels she has not had enough to satisfy her! Hope you dont mind sharing as she thinks it is a given that everyone shares with her! hahahah, who am I to tell her that she is only a dog??? Zoe


[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, they carry pointed sticks so should be considered "armed and dangerous"...all recipes welcomed!



cmaliza said:


> Interested? In a recipe? One of our "rules" is that if you mention a recipe....you must give it...otherwise you will have a large number of hungry, frustrated knitters hounding you for the "receipt"! :-D :-D
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just going to pour the tea and pass the crumpets.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Hmmmm....I really like the sisterhood idea....buuuuutttt....what about Sam? What do you think Sam? Siblinghood? I'm sure with the amount of creativity floating around this tea party, we can come up with a "solution".
> Carol (IL)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm with you Sam - It's nice to be able to get somewhere and unhook and do some local site seeing. On the other hand traveling in a motorhome is a delight while you're going down the road - no pit stops for potty breaks or lunch!!!! Of course then you miss all the yarn shops too..... Besides when you decide to "move up" or out as the case may be... a trailer doesn't have an odometer like a motorhome. If you take care of them it is impossible to tell how much they have been used which helps the resale value...... just my 2 cents.


thewren said:


> I always preferred to pull a trailer - then we had our car with us - I see motor homes pulling a car behind them and wonder how much it effects their gas millage.
> 
> I really do enjoy trailer camping.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the elephant - wish I did crochet - just couldn['t wrap my mind around it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> The only ones I can think of are Sandia (fishing area) or Cochiti...not sure about camping and fishing together near here.
> 
> I am only on page 11-ish...  So far behind!
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We just bought some toy storage units and plastic swimming pools...prices cheaper than Target and Walmart.



cmaliza said:


> also check for their weekly special deals. they often have some really good items....and not just food. We have bought book shelves, TVs, computers, and cookware - just to name a few items. All have been of good quality and have lasted a long time. Good deals.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nightmare...........


darowil said:


> We had a similar experience when Mum was coming back here fater visitng us in London. We were on the tube to Heathrow and a tree fell across the track. The girls and my sister were also with us. Buses where bought in to transport people but of course it took time to organise them , and in the meantime the number of people kept climbing. So I spoke to Vicky and told her they would need to go back home and so my competent little daughter took her older sister and aunt in hand (not for the first time I'm sure) and safely got them home. Then Mum and I waited for the buses to come- and getting on the bus was one of those horrid experiences you don't want to repeat. So many people needing to get to the airport. Finally got there, fortunately Heathrow knew what had happened and were holding flights open so Mum got rushed through and then we needed to run through Heathrow aiprort to get her to the plane. Clearly I then made it home somehow though I can't remember how.
> And then Mums luggage didn't arrive in Kula Lumper (probably not surprising- it must have been chaos behind the scenes with everyone running so late). But what really upset here was that her camera went missing from her suitcase with all the photos from a week she had had with the girls and my sister in Cornwall just before she came back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love peanut butter and banana sandwiches - a little chocolate would be fine.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> There might be a different use of language here. In the Uk most cookers have a grill where you can toast bread. I put a whole banana still in its skin onto the grill pan and then put it under the heat. When it has been grilled for a few minutes I then turn it over and do the other side. We have also done them on the barbecue wrapped up in tinfoil or roast them in the oven. I have even heated them on top of the cooker in a non stick pan! I like the idea of cutting a few slits in them and inserting a piece of chocolate. Mmmm
> I wouldn't be surprised if you thought about putting peanut butter in Sam!!! Lol lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mirror to mirror = very crowded - ie: bumper to bumper.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Pontuf or Sandi...what is dry camping? I couldn't find a definition....just an ad from Target! there was another unfamiliar term that was used, but I can't remember it right now...I'll go back and check.
> Carol (IL)
> found it...."mirror to mirror RV park" what is that? :?: :?:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - so cute - they smell so good.

sam

precious little bundles.



Sorlenna said:


> Yep, that's our new girl!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - we were all getting worried - so glad to hear from you.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, I had computer problems, so now dealing with new one, and windows 8....I have been reading along on kindle, but got behind, so I will be catching up. sorry to worry all. babies babies how precious and get those rocking chairs warmed up.
> jules I pray for you and send strength. hope you and fale can work this out, together.
> Marianne and gwennie,how is the dynamic duo? will write more later oh how I have missed chatting with you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is super pacer - will look forward to meeting you.

sam



pacer said:


> Just made the decision today that I will be coming. Now to figure out final arrangements. Looking forward to meeting people face to face. It is awesome to have a common ground interest in our knitting and love of family and people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to hold you to that az - will expect you and dh next year.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Lucky You!!!!!!!!! DH says we'll try for next year!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have a sizeable yard - just shy of three acres so there will be plenty of room - we also have a couple pop up awnings that we will put up - it will be great fun.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I know Gwen and I are bringing the pop up type awnings, that will provide some shaded areas, not sure of Sam's layout for the lawn, but I'm sure he has some good shade trees, LOL.. and there is always the barn.. ROFL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that the same safeway as is in seattle?

sam



cmaliza said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > You have Safeway?Safeway is one of our major grocery stores.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to hold you to that az - will expect you and dh next year.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

And because it is Father's Day a picture of my Dad - 47 years ago!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

In my experience. Heathrow is not an easy airport to run through....we were always maneuvering around the many stores. We're used to O'Hare where long runs from one gate to another are not uncommon---and the hallways are such that you could sprint through them if you need to do so. Not that I would want to do that either. Or flight back from London was cut a little short and we got to the gate just as it began boarding! So sorry you had to go through this and that the camera and photo memories were taken.



darowil said:


> We had a similar experience when Mum was coming back here fater visitng us in London. We were on the tube to Heathrow and a tree fell across the track. The girls and my sister were also with us. Buses where bought in to transport people but of course it took time to organise them , and in the meantime the number of people kept climbing. So I spoke to Vicky and told her they would need to go back home and so my competent little daughter took her older sister and aunt in hand (not for the first time I'm sure) and safely got them home. Then Mum and I waited for the buses to come- and getting on the bus was one of those horrid experiences you don't want to repeat. So many people needing to get to the airport. Finally got there, fortunately Heathrow knew what had happened and were holding flights open so Mum got rushed through and then we needed to run through Heathrow aiprort to get her to the plane. Clearly I then made it home somehow though I can't remember how.
> And then Mums luggage didn't arrive in Kula Lumper (probably not surprising- it must have been chaos behind the scenes with everyone running so late). But what really upset here was that her camera went missing from her suitcase with all the photos from a week she had had with the girls and my sister in Cornwall just before she came back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I won't tell if you won't.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Whew, I have been sooooooo worried about you girlfriend!!! Sorry to hear about the computer problems, I've been debating a new computer but so worried about learning Windows 8. Still hoping Daniel will let me have his extra computer.. LOL. .that would solve everything :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Gwennie and I are doing great.. have a pact now to not buy any yarn or knitting accessory till after the Ohio trip.. (wonder how long this will last :wink: ) Especially with me sitting here with a 25% off everything coupon from Joanne's plus a 30% off everything also from Joanne's.. ROFL. That would be a huge saving on some of that yarn I've been wanting.. oh well a pact is a pact! :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I just going to pour the tea and pass the crumpets.
> 
> sam


Nope Sam, I am in need of a good brother.. I think you are the perfect choice for that role!!! I'd be honored if you would be my "brother" :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't care how far you move - across the street - across the country - it is still traumatic.

this last move I really did want to move but it was hard leaving twenty years of living behind - it has been a good move - I love living by Heidi - but sometimes I wish I could be a bit more independent - but you learn to live with things the way they are - and count your blessings.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> So true, I don't have teh resilience I had a few years ago, that's for sure. Yes the move to Wyoming was rather epic, one always has to be prepared for any eventuality that pops up, that's for sure.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> And because it is Father's Day a picture of my Dad - 47 years ago!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ, looks wonderful, and love the whole set up. Have done the vegetables also and had some trouble with the potatoes also and didn't think about pre baking them alittle before hand. Good idea. So afterwards you added some butter and oil with the Parmesan ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Even with seven brothers (4 older - 3 younger), I'd like you as a brother, too!!



Marianne818 said:


> Nope Sam, I am in need of a good brother.. I think you are the perfect choice for that role!!! I'd be honored if you would be my "brother" :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have a friend who makes an awesome chocolate cake with zucchini and it is super moist. I will see if she will share her recipe if you would be interested. My guys won't eat zucchini but they ate that cake because they did not know it had vegetables in it.


I make a similar thing--chocolate zucchini bread, and have had the cake. It's really good--I just substitute zucchini for the bananas in my recipe.



Pup lover said:


> No they are nothing alike though each wonderful in their own wY. I adore Trader Joes!!!! Wish there was one close to us closest is 1 1/2 hours away. When we go to Midwest Stitches we usually stop at one before we leave the area. Joes hasthings made especially for them ,organics etc. Aldis gets some specialty itemsbut is mostly lower cost usual items,no organics


No Aldis here, and there is a Trader Joe's right down the street, but for some reason, we never go there. DD's and my favorite market is Talin, the world market. They have things from all over and each aisle is a different country. No Safeway, either, but I remember shopping there and at H.E.B. when we lived in Texas.

Angora, your GD is so precious!

Jynx, good to see you on the mend, too!

I've been using the melatonin for a few days now and can't really tell if it's working or not. I guess I'll use up what I have and decide whether or not I should keep going with it.

AZ, love the raven story--they are one bird I love to watch and when we go out to the country, they're always around, but it's unusual to see them in the city.

Ceili, I hope by the time you're up to this post that you're feeling better...

I think I still have about 30 pages to go!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You and the whole clan are lucky to have the arrangement you do.


thewren said:


> I don't care how far you move - across the street - across the country - it is still traumatic.
> 
> this last move I really did want to move but it was hard leaving twenty years of living behind - it has been a good move - I love living by Heidi - but sometimes I wish I could be a bit more independent - but you learn to live with things the way they are - and count your blessings.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's lovely az - a great place to eat outdoors.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> I just had 2 older brothers....and somehow they still seem to be as ornery as ever! One especially....never quite grew up....pfui! I was "the baby" and only girl. I need sisters, too.
> Carol (IL)


come on in! Themore the merrier!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I melted some margarine with a little minced garlic and then salt, pepper and P Cheese!


Spider said:


> AZ, looks wonderful, and love the whole set up. Have done the vegetables also and had some trouble with the potatoes also and didn't think about pre baking them alittle before hand. Good idea. So afterwards you added some butter and oil with the Parmesan ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks delicious. I'm going to try and find a pan tomorrow....have all the other ingredients. If I can't get to the store (DD will have my car tomorrow) I will just wrap in foil and do it. Already excited about dinner for tomorrow!

quote=AZ Sticks]Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!![/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember cop cars like that - with the siren on the top. great picture az - nice looking dad.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> And because it is Father's Day a picture of my Dad - 47 years ago!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I think we all agree that to have Sam as a brother would be a gift!!!!!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Even with seven brothers (4 older - 3 younger), I'd like you as a brother, too!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost 9:00 pm and I'm a little tired. However, the basketball game is exciting so I won't be going to bed soon. Just ate some cherries, and they were delicious. I will make a 3-2-1 cake later, and then go to bed. I have some errands to run tomorrow, and really need to do some house cleaning. I probably should not turn TV on or pick up my knitting in the morning when I drink my coffee. That is always my downfall!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad was in law enforcement also! He was Chief Deputy Sheriff of the county where I live; second career after retiring from the army.



AZ Sticks said:


> And because it is Father's Day a picture of my Dad - 47 years ago!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will do the best I can - as a good brother I think you need to use your joanns coupons. lol

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Nope Sam, I am in need of a good brother.. I think you are the perfect choice for that role!!! I'd be honored if you would be my "brother" :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I hope I get a chance to see him again !! It's awfully boring out in the yard today......... 


Sorlenna said:


> No Aldis here, and there is a Trader Joe's right down the street, but for some reason, we never go there. DD's and my favorite market is Talin, the world market. They have things from all over and each aisle is a different country. No Safeway, either, but I remember shopping there and at H.E.B. when we lived in Texas.
> 
> Angora, your GD is so precious!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm in.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Even with seven brothers (4 older - 3 younger), I'd like you as a brother, too!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Or your salvation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pammie1234 said:


> Almost 9:00 pm and I'm a little tired. However, the basketball game is exciting so I won't be going to bed soon. Just ate some cherries, and they were delicious. I will make a 3-2-1 cake later, and then go to bed. I have some errands to run tomorrow, and really need to do some house cleaning. I probably should not turn TV on or pick up my knitting in the morning when I drink my coffee. That is always my downfall!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your're making me blush.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I think we all agree that to have Sam as a brother would be a gift!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I told her to go ahead Sam but that she should throw in some yarn for me too! ROFL



thewren said:


> will do the best I can - as a good brother I think you need to use your joanns coupons. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dad was an MP in the Air Force (served 4 years) and then retired as a Sergeant from the Anaheim Police Dept. in California...... So much in common Gwennie!!


Gweniepooh said:


> My dad was in law enforcement also! He was Chief Deputy Sheriff of the county where I live; second career after retiring from the army.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I told her to go ahead Sam but that she should throw in some yarn for me too! ROFL


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check this out - why do I have such good taste on a beer income?

sam

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1732/linnette/?utm_source=Fiesta+Stalkers&utm_campaign=bad57ae902-Free_Pattern_Thursday_Tagalong_Top_06_13_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_def3771de2-bad57ae902-19933733


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks delicious. I'm going to try and find a pan tomorrow....have all the other ingredients. If I can't get to the store (DD will have my car tomorrow) I will just wrap in foil and do it. Already excited about dinner for tomorrow!
> 
> quote=AZ Sticks]Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!!


[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go gwen - isn't that what sisters do?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I told her to go ahead Sam but that she should throw in some yarn for me too! ROFL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam!!!!!!!!!!


thewren said:


> I remember cop cars like that - with the siren on the top. great picture az - nice looking dad.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today was rather a lazy day. Fixed DH breakfast and gift then he went out to the flea market, his usual Sunday morning routine. I went back to bed and dang it I didn't sleep until 1:30! Got up and again, fell asleep in THE CHAIR....ROFL. Finally made DH a cake; chocolate cake mix and put caramel sauce in the middle of pour the batter in the pan. Couldn't find my round cake pans to make a layer cake so did it as a sheet cake . Turned out okay but was hoping for more caramel flavor. He really love it though by the size of the piece he ate. Fell back to sleep in chair again. Never did get dinner made. Think I just over did the yard work and sun yesterday. Will make up with the dinner tomorrow using the grill and veggies like several have suggested. Of course, wide awake now....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> I'm just wondering....do you put the bananas or squash, etc. directly on the grill or in a special pan? Do they get grill marks? Do they fall through the grating? I'm a novice, too.
> Carol (IL)


We do both ways if chunked use pan when we slice lengthwise - planks DH foes those directly on grill. Tonight we did chopped potatoes, onions, peppers n mushrooms with salt pepper n a pat of butter wrapped in individual servings in foil n done on grill very yummy!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne, I'm overjoyed to hear Ben's progress! WooHoo!

On the subject of sisters and brothers...I call my BFF my sister of the heart.

{{{{JULIE}}}} and pass that along to Fale! 

My goodness...I think for every page I read, there ends up being two new. LOL Onward!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!!


""Gorgeous patio Sandi!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Nope Sam, I am in need of a good brother.. I think you are the perfect choice for that role!!! I'd be honored if you would be my "brother" :thumbup:


Me too please!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

The guilty should be the fixer. MJW


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

And you will be wide awake all night silly girl!!!!!!!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Today was rather a lazy day. Fixed DH breakfast and gift then he went out to the flea market, his usual Sunday morning routine. I went back to bed and dang it I didn't sleep until 1:30! Got up and again, fell asleep in THE CHAIR....ROFL. Finally made DH a cake; chocolate cake mix and put caramel sauce in the middle of pour the batter in the pan. Couldn't find my round cake pans to make a layer cake so did it as a sheet cake . Turned out okay but was hoping for more caramel flavor. He really love it though by the size of the piece he ate. Fell back to sleep in chair again. Never did get dinner made. Think I just over did the yard work and sun yesterday. Will make up with the dinner tomorrow using the grill and veggies like several have suggested. Of course, wide awake now....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

yummy.......


Pup lover said:


> We do both ways if chunked use pan when we slice lengthwise - planks DH foes those directly on grill. Tonight we did chopped potatoes, onions, peppers n mushrooms with salt pepper n a pat of butter wrapped in individual servings in foil n done on grill very yummy!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> There might be a different use of language here. In the Uk most cookers have a grill where you can toast bread. I put a whole banana still in its skin onto the grill pan and then put it under the heat. When it has been grilled for a few minutes I then turn it over and do the other side. We have also done them on the barbecue wrapped up in tinfoil or roast them in the oven. I have even heated them on top of the cooker in a non stick pan! I like the idea of cutting a few slits in them and inserting a piece of chocolate. Mmmm
> I wouldn't be surprised if you thought about putting peanut butter in Sam!!! Lol lol


That sounds like we call broiling--done in the bottom part of the oven. To me, grilling is putting food on a rack over a fire outside.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sweetie - did ya see my Pink Flamingos??? Ha!


Pup lover said:


> ""Gorgeous patio Sandi!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


Marianne: What a wonderful evidence that God does care for us and sends his mercy when we are faithful. Congrats to Ben for once again rallying. Keep up the good work. Marlark Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it is getting to be dusk - still no Rocky.... but DH is convinced he got strong enough to fly back to his family or hooked up with some other Ravens. I'd like to think so. I am going to go put my feet up and watch a little TV with DH. luv to all ya'll.......AZ


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I have finally remembered the name...now need to find the stories. In our 6th grade reader there was a lengthy story by Jean Craighead George...she wrote true stories about having several crows as pets. The behavior she wrote about was just mind-boggling! SO intelligent and thoughtful! I am trying to get ahold of the stories themselves so I can pass them on. One of the stories told about several crows that would come to visit their pet crow, trying to get him to fly off with them. Eventually, they succeeded. But later...their pet crow returned to visit.
> Animal stories that astound! Has anyone gotten "Woodsong" yet? Seriously...if you are interested in animal behaviors....this is a fabulous book!
> Carol (IL)
> PS....I still have 20 pages to go to catch up!


There are two books I have, ashamed to say I haven't read them all the way through yet, called _Raven in Winter_ and _The Mind of the Raven_. They are such fascinating creatures!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I think we all agree that to have Sam as a brother would be a gift!!!!!!!


Ditto


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Raven Chronicles --- Saturday morning early I saw Rocky in the middle of the yard trying to get off way too much time at the kitchen window this morning. .


Loving these Chronicles! Keep 'em coming! Sure hope you get some pictures to document these stories. Also, make copies of what you are writing here at the KTP....you will Carol (IL)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Or your salvation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So true!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess I'll turn the computer off and get myself set to go to bed. May knit a little, at least until the game is over. Until tomorrow!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love peanut butter and banana sandwiches - a little chocolate would be fine.
> 
> sam


With peanut butter is about the only way I can eat a banana. I have no idea why, but if I eat just a banana, I get heartburn. If I put p.b. on it, it's fine. :shock:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So Zoe, I just made my first PB and dill pickle sandwich on pumpernickle. Do you use dill pickle chips (like hamburger chips) of spears on your sandwich. I used spears but they were rather bulky. No bad but feel ike the chips might be better.
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]Hi Carlyle, actually there are a few of us who enjoy the gourmet banquet of peanut butter, dills, toasted whole wheat/rye/pumpernickle bread, hot coffee, and whatever other spreads go with the toasted pb and dills! You are right about it being a "go-to" snack when one is looking for something nutrious but not overly sweet. Being a diabetic, I am ever conscious of added sugars and such. Although I do enjoy some sweets once in a while. You just pull up a chair at mine and I will supply the makings of a fine dining sandwich! But I feel I must warn you, my furbaby loves this snack too and gets these very reproachful soul eyes on when she feels she has not had enough to satisfy her! Hope you dont mind sharing as she thinks it is a given that everyone shares with her! hahahah, who am I to tell her that she is only a dog??? Zoe


[/quote]

Dill pickle SLICES work best. Of course, I always need to add some Velveeta cheese. That and on apple pie are the only times I eat Velveeta....truly harkening back to my childhood!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a long day, was out all day, talked to my son, and my son-in-law. They had a great day today  will check in tomorrow, Praying for healing, strength, peace, and comfort, laced with love. Until tomorrow,


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

So true Dreamweaver. Speedy recovery. Mind your p's and q's and you will be up and at it in no time. Thank goodness time flies. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i missed those.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sweetie - did ya see my Pink Flamingos??? Ha!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't believe I am caught up.... That wont happen again this week.... I'm sitting in the dark so light won't wake up the sleeping bear,,, but it is after midnight and most in the US are in bed.... and DH will yell if he finds out I'm still up... so off to take a pill and hope that Sam's sandman shows up... It has been a nice, but long day.... and tomorrow will be too.
> 
> Happy Father's Day to all.


I use Benadryl 50-100 mg and seem to have chased the insomnia of years away. MJW


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you guys are making me blush.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Ditto


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have to wait for my friend to get back into town in order to get that recipe. Will share it once I get it. Sorry about the hunger pains! I did share my corn salad recipe this week, not quite the same though.


We await.....droolingly! The corn salad sounds good. I'm going to make it! Anxiously waiting for the corn to ripen...we have quite a wait in Northern Ohio. Nothing like freshly picked Ohio sweet corn! There is a restaurant in Vermilion that makes the most fabulous corn soup. I have the recipe, but I have not made it the same.....some sort of secret ingredient or touch or something.....will try again this summer. can only use freshly picked corn.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Gweniepooh and Zoe, I use Clausen whole dill's and slice then length wise. What I don't use on the sandwich I eat with it. DH just laughs at me but then he likes canned sardines which I can't stand. Everyone has their own favorite food.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dry camping is going out where there are no hook ups for water electricity etc. Some camping fishing areas are pretty remote with no facilities. Mirror to mirror RV park is when you are basically in a parking lot so close to the next trailer that you can hear them talking. Often places like that have pools, club houses and so on. We prefer to go somewhere quiet and full of nature.


Ahhhh....thank you for the explanation. I, too, would much prefer to be away from others. My thought is that the whole point of camping is to get away from others....to "commune" with nature. the problem with hearing others next to you talking....they can hear you, too!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just made the decision today that I will be coming. Now to figure out final arrangements. Looking forward to meeting people face to face. It is awesome to have a common ground interest in our knitting and love of family and people.


Great! Looking forward to meeting you....and so many others. Have you contacted Gwen? She is the master organizer...doing a fabulous job! She has all the details...including name tags.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sweetie - did ya see my Pink Flamingos??? Ha!


Had to go back and blow up upthe picture onmy kindle, too cute! Is that a sundial on the otherside?

Have dr appt tomorrow, will post zuchini bread breadand choc zuchini cookie receipts tomorrow as well as some pics we took this weekend.

Sweet dreams, sunny skies hugsnprayers to all!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kalamazoo. Been down to Schoolcraft and Vicksburg areas.


I lived in kalamazoo till I was in the 5th grade, then moved back to Arkansas. still have cousins that live near k. but I prefer our heat and humidity to all that snow and cold. loved the snow when I was a kid, but now the cold hurts my bones/


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are your beets cooked or raw in the salad? I bought some today to use in the juicer...I like them roasted, but don't know if DH will eat them. I love them pickled also.


the beets are roasted. I peel them while raw....rub with EVOO & s&p...roast at 350 degrees about 1 1/2 hours..until knife goes in easily. Pickled ones might work, too.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just going to pour the tea and pass the crumpets.
> 
> sam


   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: well said, Sam!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Seems still too early in your visit to be having to make decisions....just take it all in and see how it would play out for you and maybe not an immediate change but to be considered later on.


What about a 1/2 and 1/2 solution,spending 6 mo in each location so that you can share with all the relatives. Marge.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ,wonderful recipe for zucchini lasagna at this size. I just showered and am pooped now; think I have some sauteed squash and zucchini for din-din. Here's a link for the zucchini lasagna:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/zucchini-lasagna.html
> and a vegetarian lasagna
> http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/27/meatless-dinner-recipes-easy-vegetable-lasagna/


the last time I fixed lasagna, I put in Zuc and also added a jar of sun dried tomato pesto to my sauce. we loved it.
this yr I planted one roma plant, 2 yellow tomato plants and 3 beef stake tomatoes. I also planted a couple bell peppers. that's my big crop this yr :mrgreen: my cousin who lives in Michigan, said to spray each bloom with some mirical grow for blooms and they won't drop off, and he had plants over 6 ft tall. loaded with plants.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> mirror to mirror = very crowded - ie: bumper to bumper.
> 
> sam


ah-ha.....now I get it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She has Carol...I've already made her a name tag too. About to send her a list of food allergies


cmaliza said:


> Great! forward to meeting you....and so many others. Have you contacted Gwen? She is the master organizer...doing a fabulous job! She has all the details...including name tags.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No Aldis here, and there is a Trader Joe's right down the street, but for some reason, we never go there. DD's and my favorite market is Talin, the world really tell if it's working or not. I guess I'll use up what I have and decide whether or not I should keep going with it.
> 
> I!


Trader Joe's is often much less expensive...plus much of their products eliminate the middle man....so profits go straight to the farmer/producer. At least, that is my understanding. So, I have a clearer conscience shopping there, too. I can find most things, food-wise, that I need at TJ's. They don't sell napkins. That's mostly what I miss there. They have fresh food, samples, flowers, wine & beer.
I shop almost exclusively there, when in Chicago. In Ohio I will drive out of my way to get some groceries there. The closest TJ's to us is in Avon.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Trader Joe's is often much less expensive...plus much of their products eliminate the middle man....so profits go straight to the farmer/producer. At least, that is my understanding. So, I have a clearer conscience shopping there, too. I can find most things, food-wise, that I need at TJ's. They don't sell napkins. That's mostly what I miss there. They have fresh food, samples, flowers, wine & beer.
> I shop almost exclusively there, when in Chicago. In Ohio I will drive out of my way to get some groceries there. The closest TJ's to us is in Avon.
> Carol (IL)


I've been in there once, when it first opened, but we didn't stay long (don't like crowds). I may try to go check it out--do remember they have a lot of wine but don't drink it. 

For now I'm off to bed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

wow.....I FINALLY made it to the "end".....took me all night and afternoon! It's now 11:20 PM....DH has already gone to bed. I need to follow. 
g'night all.....sweet dreams!
Carol (IL)


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good night to all: I 've finally come to the end of the posts and feel a little more enlightened on what's happening to whom. Pleasant dreams, much harmony and peace be to all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for sleep - before I forget - I lost the puffin site again - could someone post it again - please and thank you.

sam


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

AZ wrote:
And because it is Father's Day a picture of my Dad - 47 years ago!!!!!!!

What a wonderful picture of your Dad, AZ and the BBQ fixins looked scrumptious. I love roasted veggies. I could live off veggies but few men can do without meat!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We had the best fish and chips ever at Heathrow

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> In my experience. Heathrow is not an easy airport to run through....we were always maneuvering around the many stores. We're used to O'Hare where long runs from one gate to another are not uncommon---and the hallways are such that you could sprint through them if you need to do so. Not that I would want to do that either. Or flight back from London was cut a little short and we got to the gate just as it began boarding! So sorry you had to go through this and that the camera and photo memories were taken.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, my best friend of 46 years moved from Mississippi to Tennesse. She has lived here for 41 years when her husband chose to take his life (he was manic/depressive). It has been terribly hard on her to leave her whole life here and move close to her kids. We talk frequently by phone. She has had a hard time starting over. My heart goes out to anyone in this situation. And I need a brother too. Never had one. Always thought it would be wonderful to have one looking out for his sister, though my only sister has done an awesome job of it. Hugs...Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Pammie, is the 3 2 1 cake...3 tbsp. cake mixtue,2 tbsp. water and cook 1 minute. Do you ever add chips or nuts or cherries?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorlenna, I feel like an idiot. I have been looking everywhere for you grandbaby's picture and DUH, it's your avatar...she is just adorable. Congrats, grandma1 Betty


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> another hooded cardigan - for me.
> 
> sam
> 
> I settled on number 3.


Can't wait to see pictures of finished project! Yes I know you haven't received the yarn yet. But it will be there soon.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks delicious. I'm going to try and find a pan tomorrow....have all the other ingredients. If I can't get to the store (DD will have my car tomorrow) I will just wrap in foil and do it. Already excited about dinner for tomorrow!
> 
> quote=AZ Sticks]Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!!


[/quote]

Gwen you can find the grill pans almost everywhere from Sears to Lowe's and Home Depot even some grocery stores. They are really nice to use.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for sleep - before I forget - I lost the puffin site again - could someone post it again - please and thank you.
> 
> sam


Here it is Sam:

http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/

I am almost caught up. I had over 30 pages to read when I got home tonight then I'll be off to bed too.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I am caught up for the time being so off to bed I go. Goodnight all!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Try slitting the bananas here and there and slipping a square of milk chocolate into the flesh before grilling....


Oooooh YUM! Hi everyone, there has been a lot of chatting going on lately.... I am 20 pages behind! Back soon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> HAVE DONE ! and had his caring massage on my back too- he has such gentle hands- it is so good to be with him, but Sydney covers a vast area- I am really not a city person at all! I was quite surprised though I did need to use my jacket yesterday evening- I will drag out my camera and start taking some photos- the huge difference is Eucalypts everywhere


Hi julie, I bet you are noticing how much biggger and busier it is there. Sydney is very big isnt it. I am not a big city person either. But do enjoy yourself and take care. ;-)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Raven Chronicles --- Saturday morning early I saw Rocky in the middle of the yard trying to get off the ground all on his own. Finally caught some air and ended up on Marys garage roof  which is basically where the wind blows him. He got down on the ground and had plenty of shade and Mary puts out tubs of water for the birds so I decided I wasnt going to worry about him getting back over the fence this time. Not too much later Mary let her little doxy out and she frighten Rocky into flight. He ended up making a big loop and landed on our garage. It didnt take him too awfully long to get the courage to fly down  He did a pretty good job  I spent way too much time at the kitchen window this morning. Dinner time was a non-event  Alan went out with the Saturday Special and Rocky flew up on the fence and then across the garden to the shed roof on the left. He looked pretty controlled for a change!! He spent a while on the roof and then came down for dinner. I noticed that he was pacing off and on all evening and looking up at the fence where the pair of Ravens had been  maybe he was expecting company.


Thanks for the next instalment in your Raven Chronicles. I have been following this with interest! I wonder if NanaCaren has visited those at the Tower of London?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi julie, I bet you are noticing how much biggger and busier it is there. Sydney is very big isnt it. I am not a big city person either. But do enjoy yourself and take care. ;-)


Hi Sugarsugar! Sydney sure is big- we spent most of today at the doctor and the radiology lab. trying to sort out things for Fale- good thing his Medicare has come through. The distances the , family travels for say the children's games are phenomenal compared with what people would be prepared to travel usually in Auckland- I guess it depends on the parent! I have not yet been able to get to an ATM so have only NZ currency on me!
I think I am giving up on the idea of catching up on the chat- I just don't get that much time! I have found it surprisingly cold am still wearing my jacket.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Having been so welcomed by you all, I hope to become one of the family as well. I do have a sister who is not so huggy with me and, as I get older, I find I love hugs.

Heather



Marianne818 said:


> Pup, you can join Gwen, Cindi, Deb and I in our family.. we love sisters!!!! I'm sure you would fit in perfectly!!!! I never had a sister, neither has Deb or Cindi, they have been "sisters" for over 40 years, I joined the "family" about 14 yrs ago, Gwen is our newest sister and we treasure her and her wonderful family! Mom calls the girls her daughters loves when they visit or when Gwen Skypes. So, if you want to be part of this crazy fun family, we will gladly welcome you with open arms!!! Just be prepared to laugh and smile and think outside the box at times.. ROFL.
> I forgot to add Julie into our family also.. I have such Craft this morning!! I had left out Deb, then Gwen.. rofl.. guess the Doctor visit with mom yesterday stressed me a bit more than I realized, after the x-ray today maybe I'll calm back down. Sorry Julie my dear, wrapping you and Fale in Angel wings {{{{{{{{{{{Julie, Fale}}}}}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I love peanut butter and banana sandwiches - a little chocolate would be fine.
> 
> sam


Just to show that i dont have a problem with peanut butter Sam..LOL.... I love peanut butter,banana and honey toasted sandwiches.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Sugarsugar! Sydney sure is big- we spent most of today at the doctor and the radiology lab. trying to sort out things for Fale- good thing his Medicare has come through. The distances the , family travels for say the children's games are phenomenal compared with what people would be prepared to travel usually in Auckland- I guess it depends on the parent! I have not yet been able to get to an ATM so have only NZ currency on me!
> I think I am giving up on the idea of catching up on the chat- I just don't get that much time! I have found it surprisingly cold am still wearing my jacket.


Sorry i missed you.. instead of trying to catch up.. just update us on your news and holiday news etc.. Enjoy and stay warm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Having been so welcomed by you all, I hope to become one of the family as well. I do have a sister who is not so huggy with me and, as I get older, I find I love hugs.
> 
> Heather


Heres to sisterhood. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!!


Looks very yummy. I love your outdoor area.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I think we all agree that to have Sam as a brother would be a gift!!!!!!!


Yes please!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

All this talk of moving house caused me to take a count of the times we've moved since DH and I married. I've counted it 3x to be sure and have arrived at the total of 15 relocations at least. We've been in this house for 16 years after having lived in 2 others since moving to this community 17 years ago.

I guess that when you've done it this many times, the whole process/idea of setting up a home again, doesn't seem quite so daunting. On the other hand, I haven't lived in most of the houses long enough to need to redecorate them!

The socialization thing always began with finding a local church family to become part of that circle of acquaintances. They provide connections to all kinds of people, places, professionals, etc. We always made it a point to introduce ourselves to the immediate neighbors, those sitting near us in church services, the DD's teachers, etc.The further into the South we relocated, it often became more difficult to make neighborhood connections. In those places, southern hospitality did not extend to ''yankees''. In many communities, most of the residents have family connections around then and fail to realize that some of us do not have such connections.

Of course, in several of our moves, we learned early on to make ourselves open to any and all contacts, knowing that we might or might not be there for even2 years. Often the single, older men were the most in need of friendship/companionship of friends. They were often the surviving parent of adult children who had moved away for employment and had no family near. Even when they had built up other friendships, when family-type holidays rolled around, these men were alone for meals and company. They became our prime ''targets'' for Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving 'feasts' as Tim calls them. Any time a picnic-type gathering for the summer holidays approached, one more diner never destroyed the fun times for us.

If the first relocation covers a good distance and it comes after a significant loss of a spouse or health, it will most likely be very traumatic for use.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful news!


Lurker 2 said:


> This is such great news


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, I'm so glad your having a good time with Fale. I hope you thoroughly enjoy your stay!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeh, that's great!



thewren said:


> i'm in.
> 
> sam


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne, sounds like my favorite kind of day!! Enjoy!!



RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds wonderful....enjoy the day!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The ravens at the Tower of London..


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Having been so welcomed by you all, I hope to become one of the family as well. I do have a sister who is not so huggy with me and, as I get older, I find I love hugs.
> 
> Heather


{{{Hugs}}} welcome to the sisterhood!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, I had computer problems, so now dealing with new one, and windows 8....I have been reading along on kindle, but got behind, so I will be catching up. sorry to worry all. babies babies how precious and get those rocking chairs warmed up.
> jules I pray for you and send strength. hope you and fale can work this out, together.
> Marianne and gwennie,how is the dynamic duo? will write more later oh how I have missed chatting with you all.


Welcome back, I too had to go with a new computer, how do you like windows 8? I haven't had any problems with mine at all, works like a charm, other than a few small things, I really haven't noticed any really big differences.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The ravens at the Tower of London..


That's so pretty, the look in their element really.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I melted some margarine with a little minced garlic and then salt, pepper and P Cheese!


I make a potato dish on the grill, it's really easy.. I use about 4 to 5 smaller potatoes, (C and Mom always want seconds) wash and cut into bite size pieces (I leave the skins on) put into a bowl, I don't have exact measurements but I coat the potatoes with olive oil, not soggy but a good coating, sprinkle garlic powder, then add a package of dry onion soup mix,(I have found now and then a box that is low sodium, I try to purchase this type when I can find it). Mix this up being sure to get all the slices covered.. I make a "bowl" out of aluminum foil (heavy duty) usually use at least 2 sheets, dump the potatoes and all the extra oil in the foil, close it up tightly and put on a low to medium grill.. It usually takes about 30 minutes to get them fork tender.. I open and gently stir after about 15 minutes of cooking time. I use the other side of the grill for corn or the meat of the dinner.. (usually chicken breast). I am sure there is an original recipe for this, but I have made it for years and just do my own thing now.. LOL.. sometimes I add basil, or rosemary LOL.. I just open the spice cabinet and pick and choose.. LOL.. but that is how I cook anyway.. it usually comes out edible.. ROFL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Having been so welcomed by you all, I hope to become one of the family as well. I do have a sister who is not so huggy with me and, as I get older, I find I love hugs.
> 
> Heather


BIG HUG! TWICE


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> will do the best I can - as a good brother I think you need to use your joanns coupons. lol
> 
> sam


Gwen gave me her blessing also.. now if the rain will hold off one day this week I can make a run into Gainesville to the closest Joanne's.. of course I'll pop into Michaels and C will have to go to Target, then there is the LYS and Home Depot.. Starbucks, the shoe store and Kohl's.. my o my I love trips to G'ville.. LOL oh and Olive Garden for lunch of course! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can get by with ordinary eyesight- but have to hold things at arms length to read- managed to navigate Kingsford Smith Airport to the right part of the parking system- that is why God gave us tongues in our heads! It is a large Airport!


In that case go to one of the cheap shops- they should be less than $5 so invest in a pair.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day, Sisters and brother,  sun and worm today, will run out to store and them home, for the rest of the day. Will try ti Finnish my toe up sock and see what happens.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> check this out - why do I have such good taste on a beer income?
> 
> sam
> 
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1732/linnette/?utm_source=Fiesta+Stalkers&utm_campaign=bad57ae902-Free_Pattern_Thursday_Tagalong_Top_06_13_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_def3771de2-bad57ae902-19933733


I can totally relate Sam, I do my best to control when I see their sales.. sigh.. I wish I had been knitting when I was still working.. I could have stocked up on these yarns back then! :-(


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Gwen gave me her blessing also.. now if the rain will hold off one day this week I can make a run into Gainesville to the closest Joanne's.. of course I'll pop into Michaels and C will have to go to Target, then there is the LYS and Home Depot.. Starbucks, the shoe store and Kohl's.. my o my I love trips to G'ville.. LOL oh and Olive Garden for lunch of course! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


All the things and places I like  have fun hope the rain holds off. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Marianne: What a wonderful evidence that God does care for us and sends his mercy when we are faithful. Congrats to Ben for once again rallying. Keep up the good work. Marlark Marge.


Thank you Marge, yes, I've always believed that when two or more are gathered in his name and prayers are sent then we wait for his will to be done.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Marge, yes, I've always believed that when two or more are gathered in his name and prayers are sent then we wait for his will to be done.


Ditto


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all. Well, I have my coffee, I'm trying to figure out if I'm caught up or not, I keep reading backwards and I've read backwards from so many points that I think I'm caught up. lol... Oh well, I have coffee, it's all good. 
Just saw DH off on his 4 or 5 day run to Houston and back, praying for a safe, uneventful trip for him. Hope everyone's day starts or is going, in a wonderful direction. 
Julie, how's things in Sydney? Hope all is not too stressful, at least the medical came through for Fale, so that is a good thing. 
Caren, how are you and Jamie fairing in London? Sounds like it's been a fun time so far, can't wait to hear of more of your excursions. 
Anyone I missed, well, just blame it on CRAFT, right?
I so wish I could make the Knitapalooza this year, (sigh), oh well, there's always next year to look forward to. 
OH! Sorlenna, she's so pretty, looks like it will be a good snuggle when you finally get to meet her in person. 
Sam, how's Bentley doing, sounds like his brothers have integrated him into their lives pretty well already. lol.
Hugs to all. 
Strawberry, are you still on vacation, how's it going?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Having been so welcomed by you all, I hope to become one of the family as well. I do have a sister who is not so huggy with me and, as I get older, I find I love hugs.
> 
> Heather


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Heather}}}}}}}}}}}}}} a special hug just for you Sister.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> There might be a different use of language here. In the Uk most cookers have a grill where you can toast bread. I put a whole banana still in its skin onto the grill pan and then put it under the heat. When it has been grilled for a few minutes I then turn it over and do the other side. We have also done them on the barbecue wrapped up in tinfoil or roast them in the oven. I have even heated them on top of the cooker in a non stick pan! I like the idea of cutting a few slits in them and inserting a piece of chocolate. Mmmm
> I wouldn't be surprised if you thought about putting peanut butter in Sam!!! Lol lol


I'm way behind so this could well have been said- but our grilling is I believe broiling in the US. (its so much like boiling that it seems to me as though it has to involve water but it doesn't!).


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Just to show that i dont have a problem with peanut butter Sam..LOL.... I love peanut butter,banana and honey toasted sandwiches.


Oh yummm Daniel will make those for me when he is home.. when I make them they always turn out very messy.. he also makes one with peanut butter and bacon, that is pretty good also.. I admit I haven't tried the pb with a dill pickle.. I'll have to do that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love the elephant - wish I did crochet - just couldn['t wrap my mind around it.
> 
> sam


Well Vicky has just learnt- and judging by the photo she sent me she can know say she can crotchet. She has started the blanket (lap rug) she was planning to do and few hours ago sent me a photo of it- she has done the first 3 rows of around 230 sttiches already. And as crochet sttiches are much biegger than knitted (well most are and this is) she has a visable amount. After I left her last night she did some more, went wrong and was able to work out what she did wrong. So I think I will now only be needed to admire. In fact if she really takes off I might soon be asking her for advice as I am not a crocheter, though I can crochet. Though I do want to use this stich of Vicky's! And I even have enough stash to start with. Just no time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The ravens at the Tower of London..


That's answered my question!! Great to see; very bad luck if they ever leave the Tower altogether. (Downfall of the country)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No Aldis here, and there is a Trader Joe's right down the street, but for some reason, we never go there. DD's and my favorite market is Talin, the world market. They have things from all over and each aisle is a different country. No Safeway, either, but I remember shopping there and at H.E.B. when we lived in Texas.
> 
> Angora, your GD is so precious!
> 
> ...


Over here apparently we are told not to take Melatonin for more than 5 days without a break- didn't say how long a break so it may be that one night is enough. But I gather it is not meant to be used to send to you to sleep every night but to get you into the habit of sleeping at night and then in theory you should keep sleeping!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, I know what you mean, when I read backwards I sometimes know if I am current or I loose my place. Hate to get to far behind.
Drinking coffee and trying hard to wake up. Only slept a few hours.
Safe travels for your husband, and you have a nice day.
Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That sounds like we call broiling--done in the bottom part of the oven. To me, grilling is putting food on a rack over a fire outside.


Thats BBQing or cooking over a fire. So grilling for us has the heat from above and for you from the bottom.
Looks like I was right about broiling as well. No idea where I learnt that one from? Don't think this was a TP one.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

We had rain and hail during the night.. I didn't sleep very long at a time, more like naps between the storms.. LOL.. had very little damage a few of my tomato plants took a beating but I believe they will be okay. my Wave petunias really too a pounding it appears, not sure if they will survive but will do what I can to help them recover. Only other that I found is the cover for my lawn tractor ripped into pieces.. a few minor dents in the hood but I can pull those out with dry ice..if I can remember how to do that.. LOL. Living in the Dallas area I got pretty well trained on pulling out dents from hail storms.. LOL. 
The hospital has already called and they said to bring mom in at any time it is convenient, I know she was up during the storms so going to let her sleep in and will take her later this afternoon, the lady said that would be fine! 
I am in a very good place mentally today.. has been a long while since I have felt "centered" with Ben's great news, mom's new meds for pain relief, so much has been lifted from my thoughts and worries. We all have many beliefs and I am not starting a conversation about them, but I believe that just like being baptized in the river many years ago, when I stand out and let the water rush over me, I feel that the river cleanses the doubts and fears from my heart. 
I am so grateful to this wonderful group of brothers and sisters, you listen without casting judgements, offer words of encouragement and concerns. Always someone here to listen and respond when we need just a hello, an ear to listen or to crack a funny to make us forget even for a few minutes our troubles. This wonderful family has pulled me through many, many rough times, the prayers the words of hope and faith have touched my heart so deeply. I can only hope that I have given back in some small way to each of you also. I guess I am being a bit "deep" as C would say, or "mushy" as my DS's would comment.. but I just wanted to put into words how much I love this family of ours. I cannot wait to meet and hug those that are able to be at Sam's.. those that cannot, you will be missed but I know you will be with us in our hearts! 
Getting too emotional so I'm closing out for a bit.. LOL.. Be safe in all that you do.. Many Hugs, much Love and always, always in my heart and prayers...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Carlyle said:


> Gweniepooh and Zoe, I use Clausen whole dill's and slice then length wise. What I don't use on the sandwich I eat with it. DH just laughs at me but then he likes canned sardines which I can't stand. Everyone has their own favorite food.


Was speaking to David and he said the breakfasts are lovely- 4 types of fish. Herrings, kippers and can't remember the others may well have included sardines. Glad I'm not eating the breakfasts. He sounds like he's enjoying himself. And after being woken up at 3am yesterday morning by his roommate testing and playing competer games they both splet last night which was a bif help. Don't know if he used Melantonin or not- but was using it here to sleep when it was night in Germany. Seems to have worked as well.
Spent the morning in a Museum on the History of Germany- appartently it is the only one in the world. Spent most of the time in the section on the Reformation- reckons he has enough info from it to ignore everything else for the trip and still write his assignment. I suggested he could come home! His reply was I couldn't I. So I pointed out that the hours were actually needed to not just the info. So he will stay. lol


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan. 

She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.

Well, guess who is allergic to the blood thinner? Yep, got it in one lol. He is back in the hospital 3 days after I got back home.

Now, there is nothing I want more than to get back down there to be with Sis and help however I can. Unfortunately, a funny thing happened on the way home from the train ....

I had two carry-ons, a shopping bag, knitting bag, and of course my pillow. It is pouring rain and as I am walking outside the station to my cab for the last leg home, I feel an ungodly pain in my left knee. The left leg will not obey the simplest of commands, as in lift dammit! 

There I am, looking a bit worse from wear after a 26 hour train ride, carrying all my worldly possessions plus my pillow in the pouring rain, holding onto a wrought iron fence, dragging myself along in an attempt to get up to where I can frantically wave to get the cab drivers attention.

I was so dazed with pain that I looked drunk. Suffice to say I fit right in with the rest of the homeless population milling about Newark Penn Station, which probably explains why no one, not even the tremendous police presence outside the station offered to help lol. 

I finally got my cabbies attention and he grabbed the bags and helped to drag me into the cab for the 45 minute ride home.

Once I get there the fun really begins. Clearly, hindsight being 20/20 I really should have lost that hundred pounds before destroying my knee, but I digress. My poor DH greets me at the curb and between him and the driver, they haul my more than ample backside out of the cab. I have two steps up to the porch and then I am home free. 45 minutes and quite a few very naughty words later, I am in the house.

Seems I have ruptured a Bakers Cyst, pulled everything that can possibly been pulled, and just to keep things interesting aggravated the devil out of a pretty respectable case of Osteoarthritis.

My BIL ended up in Intensive Care for 3 weeks and will require a stint in a rehab before finally getting to go home. My DS amazingly has a few hairs left and my DH is ready to put me up for adoption. Sadly, no takers lol. 

I am thinking a few prayers might not go amiss.

Gigi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> wow.....I FINALLY made it to the "end".....took me all night and afternoon! It's now 11:20 PM....DH has already gone to bed. I need to follow.
> g'night all.....sweet dreams!
> Carol (IL)


And I'm reading this at 11.10pm- just a bit later than you and on Monday- with a few pages still to go. Should be getting ready for tomorrow and going to bed not reading the TP. But communing with family is much more fun!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had a similar experience when Mum was coming back here fater visitng us in London. We were on the tube to Heathrow and a tree fell across the track. The girls and my sister were also with us. Buses where bought in to transport people but of course it took time to organise them , and in the meantime the number of people kept climbing. So I spoke to Vicky and told her they would need to go back home and so my competent little daughter took her older sister and aunt in hand (not for the first time I'm sure) and safely got them home. Then Mum and I waited for the buses to come- and getting on the bus was one of those horrid experiences you don't want to repeat. So many people needing to get to the airport. Finally got there, fortunately Heathrow knew what had happened and were holding flights open so Mum got rushed through and then we needed to run through Heathrow aiprort to get her to the plane. Clearly I then made it home somehow though I can't remember how.
> And then Mums luggage didn't arrive in Kula Lumper (probably not surprising- it must have been chaos behind the scenes with everyone running so late). But what really upset here was that her camera went missing from her suitcase with all the photos from a week she had had with the girls and my sister in Cornwall just before she came back.


Those mishaps can be so nerve-wracking, I can understand that you have no idea how you got home.
I've had luggage be late only once and that's because I had very little time between changing planes so it was understandable...I almost didn't make the connection. Of course, my connecting flight was at the OTHER end of a large airport. Then we taxied like forever it seemed before we finally took off. I told my seat mate that I thought we were just going to taxi to our final destination!! Also nerve wracking..but the luggage was delivere that night so that was good!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> When you speak from the heart it is always your turn............


Thanks...everyone is so supportive of each other....this is a wonderful group of sisters AND brothers! I love how you worded that!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We had the best fish and chips ever at Heathrow
> 
> Pontuf


Not sure I ever had nice fish and chips in the UK! I like them crisp and they always seemed soggy over there. But if thats my worst complaint I guess I can't complain- well trees daring to fall on the tube line. When I saw Vick today I mentioned the Heatrow experince and she laughed too- finding her way back home by bus as the tubes of course weren't running. And commented on how well we managed without mobiles- we just had to sort things out for ourselves.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty, sure am glad you got some time for yourselves. I understand....we are the caregivers for our daughter too...and although we'd like to wean ourselves some---it's just not possible for a parent to do that when you know there will be a void!! Do hope that she gets better soon and that you will be able to return fully to your lives. I have a DH who is hard to shop for also....so I have him get his own gifts...this year (along with the kids') we "gave" him a new blower for the yard...he's like a kid with a new toy!


My sister gave her husband (he's step-dad to her grown son...her husband has no children of his own) a remote control boat. He can't wait to get it in the water..She said he was like a kid with a new toy...so understand about your husband and his new blower even though it's work with his toy!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi julie, I bet you are noticing how much biggger and busier it is there. Sydney is very big isnt it. I am not a big city person either. But do enjoy yourself and take care. ;-)


Your town is not exactly small- or should I say city?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Heather}}}}}}}}}}}}}} a special hug just for you Sister.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Heather-- here is one from your out West in Alberta Canada, Sister - sending a big hug your way.(((((((((Heather)))))))))))

take care and know you have lots of hugs coming from across the Pacific and other places in the world ( amazing, isn't it?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!!


They sure look yummy..it's 9:30 in the morning...and that makes me hungry! What a great bbq set up you have!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> And because it is Father's Day a picture of my Dad - 47 years ago!!!!!!!


What a wonderful picture of your dad!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sorlenna, I feel like an idiot. I have been looking everywhere for you grandbaby's picture and DUH, it's your avatar...she is just adorable. Congrats, grandma1 Betty


 Thank you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The ravens at the Tower of London..


Is this caged for a reason or do they lock them up now- make sure they don't escape and bring some catastrophe on London? Last time I was there they just wnadered free. HAd no idea how to spell catastrophe- and my computer had no idea what I was trying to say so I resrted to a spelling guide I was given many years ago. One of those gifts that continues to be used over 30 years after it was given (probably about 35 years). It often has the words when spellcheck is lost.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't care how far you move - across the street - across the country - it is still traumatic.
> 
> this last move I really did want to move but it was hard leaving twenty years of living behind - it has been a good move - I love living by Heidi - but sometimes I wish I could be a bit more independent - but you learn to live with things the way they are - and count your blessings.
> 
> sam


You are so right, Sam...about counting your blessings. I only moved from one floor to another in my apt. building a few years ago. And my family had to do the work...it's hard just sitting and watching your children do things you have been accustomed to doing. But as we 'mature' we have to learn to live with that and, like you said, count our blessings. My daughter moved in with me and that's a blessing I will always be thankful for!! Aren't we lucky to have such great daughters?! There should be a special 'Daughter's Day' like Mother's and Father's Days!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh Gigi! I feel so badly for you! We went through 2 years of overwhelming worry about Pat's (dh) congestive heart failure. Hospital, two valve replacements, two by passes. He is now doing very well. Thanks to Prayers from all over the world. Quilters I had met on line.

You must take care of yourself. Are you in a cast? or just bed rest. I hope your knee is doing better. I am so sorry you had such a dreadful time. Please take care of yourself and do what the doctor says. My thoughts are with you. take care and keep us informed. One of your loving sisters, Shirley



Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I think we all agree that to have Sam as a brother would be a gift!!!!!!!


You're so right and I think we all feel as if he's a brother right now!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> check this out - why do I have such good taste on a beer income?
> 
> sam
> 
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1732/linnette/?utm_source=Fiesta+Stalkers&utm_campaign=bad57ae902-Free_Pattern_Thursday_Tagalong_Top_06_13_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_def3771de2-bad57ae902-19933733


Omigosh! Sam, That's absolutely beautiful yarn...I'm NOT going to look at any more yarn sites you post!! That yarn is definitely too expensive for my small "Diet Coke" income...that's even cheaper than beer!! LOL! But I have to say, you have very good taste!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today was rather a lazy day. Fixed DH breakfast and gift then he went out to the flea market, his usual Sunday morning routine. I went back to bed and dang it I didn't sleep until 1:30! Got up and again, fell asleep in THE CHAIR....ROFL. Finally made DH a cake; chocolate cake mix and put caramel sauce in the middle of pour the batter in the pan. Couldn't find my round cake pans to make a layer cake so did it as a sheet cake . Turned out okay but was hoping for more caramel flavor. He really love it though by the size of the piece he ate. Fell back to sleep in chair again. Never did get dinner made. Think I just over did the yard work and sun yesterday. Will make up with the dinner tomorrow using the grill and veggies like several have suggested. Of course, wide awake now....


My mom always said if you didn't need the sleep, you wouldn't be falling asleep during the day....but when children are small...that's not an option!! Now it's easy to lean my recliner back...and, I swear, there's a snooze button on that head rest. Because every time my head hits it, I fall asleep!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Marianne: What a wonderful evidence that God does care for us and sends his mercy when we are faithful. Congrats to Ben for once again rallying. Keep up the good work. Marlark Marge.


Marge, it's so great to see you stopping again...I hope your improved health continues and gets even better!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Omigosh! Sam, That's absolutely beautiful yarn...I'm NOT going to look at any more yarn sites you post!! That yarn is definitely too expensive for my small "Diet Coke" income...that's even cheaper than beer!! LOL! But I have to say, you have very good taste!
> JuneK


He's like my mother- goes for the expensive things without having the money for them!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> I lived in kalamazoo till I was in the 5th grade, then moved back to Arkansas. still have cousins that live near k. but I prefer our heat and humidity to all that snow and cold. loved the snow when I was a kid, but now the cold hurts my bones/


I can definitely relate to the the hurting bones in cold weather. When I was growing up and when my children were growing up we lived about 40 miles inland from where I live now. And we had more snow and colder weather than we do here near the coast. It's amazing what a few miles can do! Although your move was a lot more than a 'few miles'. 
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sam, my best friend of 46 years moved from Mississippi to Tennesse. She has lived here for 41 years when her husband chose to take his life (he was manic/depressive). It has been terribly hard on her to leave her whole life here and move close to her kids. We talk frequently by phone. She has had a hard time starting over. My heart goes out to anyone in this situation. And I need a brother too. Never had one. Always thought it would be wonderful to have one looking out for his sister, though my only sister has done an awesome job of it. Hugs...Betty


I understand about not having a brother...always hoped for one. My boys are older than my girls so they had big brothers to look out for them...and the teenage girls always made over my girls hoping to get noticed by their brothers!!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just had to respond to your comment about the farther south you moved the less southern hospitality your received. I want to apologize for those that did not make you welcome. I was born and raised here in Georgia but my mom was from PA and dad from TX. I was often teased about my mom being a "yankee" but never excluded. We all are different and have different customs throughout the US and there are generalization made about folks from each area; some seem to be true others not. Personally I think it has a lot to do with how we are raised, not the general population. Anyway, sorry you were made to feel unwelcome by the community. Hope you don't judge all southern communities by the experience. {{{{{{HGUS}}}}}


jheiens said:


> All this talk of moving house caused me to take a count of the times we've moved since DH and I married. I've counted it 3x to be sure and have arrived at the total of 15 relocations at least. We've been in this house for 16 years after having lived in 2 others since moving to this community 17 years ago.
> 
> I guess that when you've done it this many times, the whole process/idea of setting up a home again, doesn't seem quite so daunting. On the other hand, I haven't lived in most of the houses long enough to need to redecorate them!
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Having been so welcomed by you all, I hope to become one of the family as well. I do have a sister who is not so huggy with me and, as I get older, I find I love hugs.
> 
> Heather


Just joining us makes you one of the family...and I'm sending cyberhugs to you!!! {{{{{{Heather}}}}}}
Welcome to our family.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cool picture. Love the old stonework.



RookieRetiree said:


> The ravens at the Tower of London..


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty, the look in their element really.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong...isn't there a superstition about the ravens always being there so there will be either a British Empire or the Tower...can't remember so that's probably a lot of jumbling???!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats BBQing or cooking over a fire. So grilling for us has the heat from above and for you from the bottom.
> Looks like I was right about broiling as well. No idea where I learnt that one from? Don't think this was a TP one.


Some people also call it BBQing here, too (though I don't unless there's a sauce on meat involved, lol).



Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks.
> 
> I am thinking a few prayers might not go amiss.
> 
> Gigi


My goodness--you have been through the mill (and family, too)...healing thoughts & blessings to you all!

It's Monday here, so I am off to work in a bit. DD (his) gave me some scones she made, so I have a scrumptious snack to hold me over! I may have trouble only eating one...  We are set to go over to older son's (also his) house next weekend for a bday pot luck--the meat will cook on the grill and we'll have other assorted nummy things. I think I will make potato salad and put together some veggie kabobs. I am also going to go over my carrot cake recipe to see if I can possibly make it sugar free or pass it along to same DD (she is a wonderful baker) for her to make if she prefers. With fresh pineapple, it may be doable...we'll see. I love carrot cake myself!

I feel a bit more inspired the last day or so--the mojo may be coming back...! That would be a very good thing, indeed, since I really need to get moving on some projects.

Blessings to all, hugs galore, and I hope you all are doing well or better!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Marge, yes, I've always believed that when two or more are gathered in his name and prayers are sent then we wait for his will to be done.


And in my life, it's been proven over and over again!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We had rain and hail during the night.. I didn't sleep very long at a time, more like naps between the storms.. LOL.. had very little damage a few of my tomato plants took a beating but I believe they will be okay. my Wave petunias really too a pounding it appears, not sure if they will survive but will do what I can to help them recover. Only other that I found is the cover for my lawn tractor ripped into pieces.. a few minor dents in the hood but I can pull those out with dry ice..if I can remember how to do that.. LOL. Living in the Dallas area I got pretty well trained on pulling out dents from hail storms.. LOL.
> The hospital has already called and they said to bring mom in at any time it is convenient, I know she was up during the storms so going to let her sleep in and will take her later this afternoon, the lady said that would be fine!
> I am in a very good place mentally today.. has been a long while since I have felt "centered" with Ben's great news, mom's new meds for pain relief, so much has been lifted from my thoughts and worries. We all have many beliefs and I am not starting a conversation about them, but I believe that just like being baptized in the river many years ago, when I stand out and let the water rush over me, I feel that the river cleanses the doubts and fears from my heart.
> I am so grateful to this wonderful group of brothers and sisters, you listen without casting judgements, offer words of encouragement and concerns. Always someone here to listen and respond when we need just a hello, an ear to listen or to crack a funny to make us forget even for a few minutes our troubles. This wonderful family has pulled me through many, many rough times, the prayers the words of hope and faith have touched my heart so deeply. I can only hope that I have given back in some small way to each of you also. I guess I am being a bit "deep" as C would say, or "mushy" as my DS's would comment.. but I just wanted to put into words how much I love this family of ours. I cannot wait to meet and hug those that are able to be at Sam's.. those that cannot, you will be missed but I know you will be with us in our hearts!
> Getting too emotional so I'm closing out for a bit.. LOL.. Be safe in all that you do.. Many Hugs, much Love and always, always in my heart and prayers...


Marianne, I can only say AMEN to your comments since you expressed my feeling so well.....Hope your Mom is up to going to the hospital today.
Hugs,
juneK


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gigi, oh my. What a story and you can vent all you want and get emotional. Get that way lately myself. Healing thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Gigi what a traumatic adventure!???! Prayers for your BIL and DS and prayers for you dear one. You certainly put a somewhat comical spin on your own mishap but my goodness how horrible. Will you have to have surgery or physical therapy? Keep us posted onyour recovery and that of your BIL.{{{{HUGS}}}}


Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


Oh, Gigi...you have definitely had your share of bad luck plus someone else's. Will surely keep you in my prayers...I'm so sorry you've had such a terrible time....please take care of yourself. I will also keep your sis and BIL in prayers as well!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is this caged for a reason or do they lock them up now- make sure they don't escape and bring some catastrophe on London? Last time I was there they just wnadered free. HAd no idea how to spell catastrophe- and my computer had no idea what I was trying to say so I resrted to a spelling guide I was given many years ago. One of those gifts that continues to be used over 30 years after it was given (probably about 35 years). It often has the words when spellcheck is lost.


And aren't dictionaries wonderful...I often ignore spell check...do NOT depend on it!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gigi,

Sorry to hear of your problems as well as your BI's. Will you have to have surgery?

Healing thoughts to both of you.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


Oh my dear Gigi.. girlfriend, you have entered my world.. LOL.. bless your heart.. keeping you and your family surrounded in prayers..


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Shirley, thank you!

I have one of those knee immobilizer things but it's such a pain. It keeps slipping down around my ankle. Those things don't allow for chubby thighs. 

I tried to do too much and fell in the house last Wednesday while home alone so DH put his foot down. I am only walking with crutches for personal necessities and to microwave the meals that DH leaves in the fridge for when he is at work. When he gets home he does all my fetching. 

It's getting better every day but DH says the biggest barrier to healing right now is me lol. So I am making an effort to be a good girl and do what they tell me.

Gigi


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gigi so sorry to hear about all that has happened. Prayers and healing thoughts are coming your way and to your DS and BIL.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Over here apparently we are told not to take Melatonin for more than 5 days without a break- didn't say how long a break so it may be that one night is enough. But I gather it is not meant to be used to send to you to sleep every night but to get you into the habit of sleeping at night and then in theory you should keep sleeping!


So many things about the melatonin that are not understood by people who use it. Melatonin is used to _assist_ people to fall asleep, not to keep them sleeping. Melatonin works within the first twenty minutes of taking it. To assist you to fall asleep and to keep you asleep, make sure your room is dark and stays dark for 8 hrs. Dont drink any liquids within three hours of going to bed.
Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks.
> 
> My DS amazingly has a few hairs left and my DH is ready to put me up for adoption. Sadly, no takers lol.
> 
> ...


Gigi, you stop those adoption papers from hitting the news. LOL, you come on up here and I will adopt you! I have two scooters -- you may use one and I will use the other. whoooo hoooo! Street races for us gals!!!! then we can get some knitting time in! (I believe Sam said he will "serve tea and crumpets!" as he is the brother! of course all sisters are welcome to come too and take turns scooter racing!) Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Zoe
We always keep water on our night tables. I always drink water if I wake up. Should I stop this? Could this be keeping me awake?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad your DH is pampering you. You sound like me trying to do when we should let others do it. Please be careful Gigi. Will keep you in my prayers.



Bobglory said:


> Shirley, thank you!
> 
> I have one of those knee immobilizer things but it's such a pain. It keeps slipping down around my ankle. Those things don't allow for chubby thighs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Time to take a nap....see you later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Time to take a nap....see you later.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


Wow! Well I certainly will not complain about having a quiet life if this is what happens if you don't!! I'm amazed that you have the ability to write such an "entertaining" account of all these disasters, and will certainly send lots of comforting good wishes for you and BIL, DS and DH. You do deserve them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...isn't there a superstition about the ravens always being there so there will be either a British Empire or the Tower...can't remember so that's probably a lot of jumbling???!
> JuneK


The ravens are the guardians of the tower of London. There needs to always be six ravens there -- six and a spare one in case one meets a misfortune. Here is more on the story http://www.hrp.org.uk/toweroflondon/stories/theravens

The Queen was given a raven for the tower of London on her 60th anniversary of her coronation. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Zoe
> We always keep water on our night tables. I always drink water if I wake up. Should I stop this? Could this be keeping me awake?


Probably as when you drink or do anything that causes your brain to wake up, you then have to start the process of getting back to sleep again. Perhaps you need a mouth moisturizer spray that you would use before you turn in for the night? Also use a lip balm on your lips before bedtime to keep them moist (hahahah, and your DH is not to kiss it off! if he does, then just reapply! :wink: )Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> So many things about the melatonin that are not understood by people who use it. Melatonin is used to _assist_ people to fall asleep, not to keep them sleeping. Melatonin works within the first twenty minutes of taking it. To assist you to fall asleep and to keep you asleep, make sure your room is dark and stays dark for 8 hrs. Dont drink any liquids within three hours of going to bed.
> Zoe


The main reason I chose that to try is that I really only need help falling asleep--once I do, I can stay asleep. I take it about 20 minutes beforehand and sleep with an ear plug in the "up side" (side sleeper) to cut out noise.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorleena, thank you! We'll take all the blessings and healing thought we can get.

Spider, thank you. I have been feeling so useless. I really hate others having to do for me. It had been a crazy two years with my Mother's illness and passing, and the constant back and forth between states. Now that things had calmed down (or so I foolishly thought) I was so looking forward to spending knitting and wine time with my sister and then shopping and cooking and just being home with DH. Best laid plans.... Lol.

Gwenie and Purl2diva, I am hoping to avoid both surgery and physical therapy, but then I am also hoping to wake up tomorrow thin, rich and blonde lol. Time will tell about the surgery and therapy but the thin, rich and blonde ship has sailed lol. Though, I did try a sail on the blonde boat once. Somehow, I ended up on the Brassy Ship LOL.

JuneK and Sandy, thank you! We need all the prayers we can get. BIL still has a tough road ahead. 

Marianne, thank you. I swear, I thought I bought a ticket to Amtrak not the Crazy Train lol. Clearly, I thought wrong, but on the bright side, I had company lol.

5mmdpns, now THAT is a great idea! Scooter races rock! We'll have to ask Sam to bring his recipes too!

Thank you everyone for the kind words and support. I love our tea party and each and every one of you. I feel truly blessed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The main reason I chose that to try is that I really only need help falling asleep--once I do, I can stay asleep. I take it about 20 minutes beforehand and sleep with an ear plug in the "up side" (side sleeper) to cut out noise.


If one uses melatonin as an aid to help one fall asleep, then it is being used correctly! I have melatonin but have never used it. I usually dont have a problem getting to sleep, but the fibromyalgia pains often wake me up through the night hence I will get about 4 hours of sleep on a good night. hahahhaa, the rest of the night gets spent on "knitting up patterns" which always turn out perfectly unless I actually knit them, then it can be a bit of a nightmare!!!! LOL Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Poledra, I know what you mean, when I read backwards I sometimes know if I am current or I loose my place. Hate to get to far behind.
> Drinking coffee and trying hard to wake up. Only slept a few hours.
> Safe travels for your husband, and you have a nice day.
> Hope everyone has a nice day.


Traveling mercy, for hubby :-D


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

TNS said:


> Wow! Well I certainly will not complain about having a quiet life if this is what happens if you don't!! I'm amazed that you have the ability to write such an "entertaining" account of all these disasters, and will certainly send lots of comforting good wishes for you and BIL, DS and DH. You do deserve them.


Thank you.

Gigi


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Sorleena, thank you! We'll take all the blessings and healing thought we can get.
> 
> Spider, thank you. I have been feeling so useless. I really hate others having to do for me. It had been a crazy two years with my Mother's illness and passing, and the constant back and forth between states. Now that things had calmed down (or so I foolishly thought) I was so looking forward to spending knitting and wine time with my sister and then shopping and cooking and just being home with DH. Best laid plans.... Lol.
> 
> ...


You can join my group on the Klutz Mobile, LOL.. we have a lot of braces, crutches, canes and other mobility devices that are available.. :thumbup: :thumbup: I often could be walking on a perfectly smooth sidewalk, find a tiny pebble and I'd break an ankle, or twist my knee. I have learned (the hard way as I am very independent) to limit things that I try to carry.. or to take time to organize so that they are balanced... took me a very long time to come to this and still have a tendency to just grab and go, but always end up paying dearly for it. So glad that you have such a wonderful DH, sounds like he has your best interest at heart. Heed his words and limit your activities so that you have time to heal. Girlfriend, I really think you and I are kinfolk.. ROFL.. love ya Sister.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> We had rain and hail during the night.. I didn't sleep very long at a time, more like naps between the storms.. LOL.. had very little damage a few of my tomato plants took a beating but I believe they will be okay. my Wave petunias really too a pounding it appears, not sure if they will survive but will do what I can to help them recover. Only other that I found is the cover for my lawn tractor ripped into pieces.. a few minor dents in the hood but I can pull those out with dry ice..if I can remember how to do that.. LOL. Living in the Dallas area I got pretty well trained on pulling out dents from hail storms.. LOL.
> The hospital has already called and they said to bring mom in at any time it is convenient, I know she was up during the storms so going to let her sleep in and will take her later this afternoon, the lady said that would be fine!
> I am in a very good place mentally today.. has been a long while since I have felt "centered" with Ben's great news, mom's new meds for pain relief, so much has been lifted from my thoughts and worries. We all have many beliefs and I am not starting a conversation about them, but I believe that just like being baptized in the river many years ago, when I stand out and let the water rush over me, I feel that the river cleanses the doubts and fears from my heart.
> I am so grateful to this wonderful group of brothers and sisters, you listen without casting judgements, offer words of encouragement and concerns. Always someone here to listen and respond when we need just a hello, an ear to listen or to crack a funny to make us forget even for a few minutes our troubles. This wonderful family has pulled me through many, many rough times, the prayers the words of hope and faith have touched my heart so deeply. I can only hope that I have given back in some small way to each of you also. I guess I am being a bit "deep" as C would say, or "mushy" as my DS's would comment.. but I just wanted to put into words how much I love this family of ours. I cannot wait to meet and hug those that are able to be at Sam's.. those that cannot, you will be missed but I know you will be with us in our hearts!
> Getting too emotional so I'm closing out for a bit.. LOL.. Be safe in all that you do.. Many Hugs, much Love and always, always in my heart and prayers...


Marrianne, know that you are loved more, you too give much more then you get. We as family love each other, and no matter what we support you as you support us. I just love being able to be a part of this vast family of caring people. How blessed is that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OK. Thanks Zoe

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Probably as when you drink or do anything that causes your brain to wake up, you then have to start the process of getting back to sleep again. Perhaps you need a mouth moisturizer spray that you would use before you turn in for the night? Also use a lip balm on your lips before bedtime to keep them moist (hahahah, and your DH is not to kiss it off! if he does, then just reapply! :wink: )Zoe


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gige, adding you to my Tea Party prayer list right now. You may have messed up your knee, but you certainly haven't broken your sense of humor. Those knee immobilizers are a pain to wear. You have to really tighten the straps to the point of painfully tight. I seem to mess my knee up once or twice a year - I keep the brace and crutches handy! Let your DH wait on you, I don't really think he'd make meals for you if he wanted to put you up for adoption! I hope you can avoid surgery, but physical therapy really helps (until you stop doing the exercises and your knee gets weak again - ask how I know that). 
Anyway, you have my sympathy and my prayers - your BIL is on the list,too. Rest, relax and knit - best therapy ever!
Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


you got it girl!!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The ravens at the Tower of London..


Do they ever fly free?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf is off to the groomer tomorrow to get shaved! Too hot for all his layers of fur! He will be much more comfortable. DH is fighting me! All he cares about is how Pontuf looks and not his comfort. He loves the dog so much but thinks that getting shaved will upset him. I go through this every year! Pontuf's hair grows back so quickly. He'll have his cocker skirt back in a few weeks.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back, I too had to go with a new computer, how do you like windows 8? I haven't had any problems with mine at all, works like a charm, other than a few small things, I really haven't noticed any really big differences.


I'm having very few problems with windows 8...DH is very confused. Works for me....he won't be wanting to use my computer too much!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I make a potato dish on the grill, it's really easy.. I use about 4 to 5 smaller potatoes, (C and Mom always want seconds) wash and cut into bite size pieces (I leave the skins on) put into a bowl, I don't have exact measurements but I coat the potatoes with olive oil, not soggy but a good coating, sprinkle garlic powder, then add a package of dry onion soup mix,(I have found now and then a box that is low sodium, I try to purchase this type when I can find it). Mix this up being sure to get all the slices covered.. I make a "bowl" out of aluminum foil (heavy duty) usually use at least 2 sheets, dump the potatoes and all the extra oil in the foil, close it up tightly and put on a low to medium grill.. It usually takes about 30 minutes to get them fork tender.. I open and gently stir after about 15 minutes of cooking time. I use the other side of the grill for corn or the meat of the dinner.. (usually chicken breast). I am sure there is an original recipe for this, but I have made it for years and just do my own thing now.. LOL.. sometimes I add basil, or rosemary LOL.. I just open the spice cabinet and pick and choose.. LOL.. but that is how I cook anyway.. it usually comes out edible.. ROFL


Sounds yummy....gonna' try this one! Thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Marrianne, know that you are loved more, you too give much more then you get. We as family love each other, and no matter what we support you as you support us. I just love being able to be a part of this vast family of caring people. How blessed is that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I couldn't have said it better!

Gigi


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh yes I collect Pontuf's fur to hopefully spin it someday or hire someone to spin it. I also have a few years of dear Clarence's fur.

Has anyone spun their dog's fur??


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We had rain and hail during the night.. I didn't sleep very long at a time, more like naps between the storms.. LOL.. had very little damage a few of my tomato plants took a beating but I believe they will be okay. my Wave petunias really too a pounding it appears, not sure if they will survive but will do what I can to help them recover. Only other that I found is the cover for my lawn tractor ripped into pieces.. a few minor dents in the hood but I can pull those out with dry ice..if I can remember how to do that.. LOL. Living in the Dallas area I got pretty well trained on pulling out dents from hail storms.. LOL.
> The hospital has already called and they said to bring mom in at any time it is convenient, I know she was up during the storms so going to let her sleep in and will take her later this afternoon, the lady said that would be fine!
> I am in a very good place mentally today.. has been a long while since I have felt "centered" with Ben's great news, mom's new meds for pain relief, so much has been lifted from my thoughts and worries. We all have many beliefs and I am not starting a conversation about them, but I believe that just like being baptized in the river many years ago, when I stand out and let the water rush over me, I feel that the river cleanses the doubts and fears from my heart.
> I am so grateful to this wonderful group of brothers and sisters, you listen without casting judgements, offer words of encouragement and concerns. Always someone here to listen and respond when we need just a hello, an ear to listen or to crack a funny to make us forget even for a few minutes our troubles. This wonderful family has pulled me through many, many rough times, the prayers the words of hope and faith have touched my heart so deeply. I can only hope that I have given back in some small way to each of you also. I guess I am being a bit "deep" as C would say, or "mushy" as my DS's would comment.. but I just wanted to put into words how much I love this family of ours. I cannot wait to meet and hug those that are able to be at Sam's.. those that cannot, you will be missed but I know you will be with us in our hearts!
> Getting too emotional so I'm closing out for a bit.. LOL.. Be safe in all that you do.. Many Hugs, much Love and always, always in my heart and prayers...


SO glad you are getting some relief.....it's about time! Enjoy the lighter day!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


Prayers and good vibes of all kinds are headed your way. Also toward your sister and BIL. What a tale you tell....can't make that stuff up. I'm sure the KTP is quite willing to adopt you! You fit right in!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Probably as when you drink or do anything that causes your brain to wake up, you then have to start the process of getting back to sleep again. Perhaps you need a mouth moisturizer spray that you would use before you turn in for the night? Also use a lip balm on your lips before bedtime to keep them moist (hahahah, and your DH is not to kiss it off! if he does, then just reapply! :wink: )Zoe


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pontuf is off to the groomer tomorrow to get shaved! Too hot for all his layers of fur! He will be much more comfortable. DH is fighting me! All he cares about is how Pontuf looks and not his comfort. He loves the dog so much but thinks that getting shaved will upset him. I go through this every year! Pontuf's hair grows back so quickly. He'll have his cocker skirt back in a few weeks.


I have been seriously thinking about getting my old foofy fella shaved, too...he gets hot and his hair is very thick (he's half Maine ****). The other two Boys are short hairs, so they just manage to shed plenty on their own.

There is a lady who posts on KP who spins dog hair, but I can't remember who that is...it's doable, I know, and I think it has to be combined with wool in order for it to work. I'm sure there's info out there, too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had to respond to your comment about the farther south you moved the less southern hospitality your received. I want to apologize for those that did not make you welcome. I was born and raised here in Georgia but my mom was from PA and dad from TX. I was often teased about my mom being a "yankee" but never excluded. We all are different and have different customs throughout the US and there are generalization made about folks from each area; some seem to be true others not. Personally I think it has a lot to do with how we are raised, not the general population. Anyway, sorry you were made to feel unwelcome by the community. Hope you don't judge all southern communities by the experience. {{{{{{HGUS}}}}}


Gwen, it wasn't a question of being made to feel unwelcome. It was being pretty much ignored even after numerous invitations to gatherings or meals in our home were accepted and enjoyed by those native to the area or neighborhood.

In communities in the north (both smaller and larger) we were more welcomed into their communities. Except in Yuma, AZ, when DH's was posted there for his last duty station. WE were military and that was pretty much like wearing a label that said "Cooties!!!'' or something, on our foreheads!! lol

The caucasian families didn't have anything to do with the military or the local Native American or Latino residents, and the Chinese residents secluded themselves from all of us. I never saw any oriental person outside of their walled and gated 
homes--not in stores or shops or even on the streets.

When we lived in Virginia, I remember encountering a church member, who was also a regular participant in the ''senior adult'' ladies' Bible study that I taught as part of a 2-member team, in the grocery store near one Fourth of July. Knowing that the holiday would fall in the middle of the work week and that we were then 1200 miles from home and family, she asked me if we were going ''home'' for the day. I had already asked about her celebration plans. When I said that would be an impossibility and that we would be by ourselves, she wished me good day and sailed on through the produce department. After I got over the abrupt halt to the conversation, I had to chuckle at the idea of''southern hospitality.''

Another neighbor, for whom I had taught to hang wall paper and did most of the work myself, had to think twice about offering me a light lunch or fixing supper for DH and I as we finished up the whole project just at supper time.

But then, we encounter the same kind of nonchalance toward neighborliness here in NE Ohio, too. So it is not just the lack of hospitality or caring that we encountered in the South. I have come to realize that many people who have lived mostly among relatives and extended family (even families which scarcely get along at all) don't think outside the box very often to the strangers among them.

Oh well, it is what it is and my life has to be lived as I'm led to walk the path that God has directed me to walk.

Not intended to be a novel but just my observations. Ohio Joy

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You can also grate the zuchinni and put in a bread...I have one with chocolate---or one like a banana bread...You'll soon have them in abundance.


I grated my zuchini in 3 cup portions (what my zucchini bread recipe calls for). DH let them get way too big so that is how they all ended up - lol). When I want to make the bread, I take out a package of the frozen zucchini from the freezer, let it thaw, squeeze it a little bit and use it - yum


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> I want to thank each and every one in this wonderful group, I truly believe your prayers, the healing energies you sent in his name have once again graced us with such a wonderful blessing. As he said, he is out of the woods and plans to stay that way. His doctor told him that he didn't know who he had on his side because this is the second time he has been in the "major danger" stages and again he is in the "watch" stage. Of course I had told him of this wonderful group and how everyone was remembering him in prayers. He sends his deep thank yous to each of you. Said there are no words for what this means to him to have strangers asking in his name for a blessing. I told him that you are not strangers at all, though we have never met in person I know and care deeply for each and every one in this group. Ben said that he is glad I have such a wonderful extended family it means a lot to him to know that I have such caring and dear friends across this world of ours. He added God Bless and Thank you is not enough to say, but Thank you from the bottom of his heart.
> With that I am signing off for tonight, tears are once again flowing and my heart is singing a song of joy and thanksgiving. Thank you my dear wonderful friends. Be safe in all that you do, sweet dreams to those heading to bed.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers..
> Marianne


Makes me cry happy tears of relief for Ben (and you)!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I totally agree although this is only the 3rd house we've lived in we raised our kids here and did meet teachers and neighbors. I seem to find myself in a lot of situations where everyone knows each other and are quite comfortable that way, but sometimes church is a great place to meet people.


jheiens said:


> All this talk of moving house caused me to take a count of the times we've moved since DH and I married. I've counted it 3x to be sure and have arrived at the total of 15 relocations at least. We've been in this house for 16 years after having lived in 2 others since moving to this community 17 years ago.
> 
> I guess that when you've done it this many times, the whole process/idea of setting up a home again, doesn't seem quite so daunting. On the other hand, I haven't lived in most of the houses long enough to need to redecorate them!
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Pammie, is the 3 2 1 cake...3 tbsp. cake mixtue,2 tbsp. water and cook 1 minute. Do you ever add chips or nuts or cherries?


Yes. I haven't added any fruit, but I know that some have. I put Reddi-Whip on top. I am hooked! I bought a red velvet cake mix to try, but I love my devil's food!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you so much Paula and Patches.

I have learned one thing the hard way.... Do not put the immobilizer on OVER lightweight stretchy knit pants, and if there is absolutely no alternative, be sure to ROLL up the pant leg of the side in question higher than the top strap of the immobilizer!

How do I know this?

Well, I had the damn thing on over my pants and as I crutched my way down the sidewalk to the doctors office, the damn thing was on a journey all it's own down my leg. I did say the pants were stretchy AND lightweight? Suffice to say the pants lost that particular game of tug of war and well ..... I am SO glad I followed that age old warning to wear clean undies because you never know when they are going to be seen. LOL.

Gigi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a bit of something interesting that I just got from Joe P. Thought I would pass it on! For all those counting calories or WW points, this has zero calories and zero WW points when applied correctly! lol, Zoe 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Plain White Flour--who knew?

Once I was cooking some corn and stuck my fork in the boiling
water to see if the corn was ready. I missed and my hand went
into the boiling water....

A friend of mine, who was a Vietnam vet, came into the house, just
as I was screaming, and asked me if I had some plain old flour...I
pulled out a bag and he stuck my hand in it. He said to keep my hand
in the flour for 10 minutes. which I did. He said that in Vietnam , this guy
was on fire and in their panic, they threw a bag of flour all over him to put 
the fire out...well, it not only put the fire out, but he never even had a blister!!!!
So, I put my hand in the bag of flour for 10 mins, and then pulled it
out and had not even a red mark or a blister and absolutely NO
PAIN.

Now, I keep a bag of flour in the fridge and every time I burn myself,
I use the flour and never ONCE have I ever had a red spot, a burn or a
blister!

*Cold flour feels even better than room temperature flour.
Miracle, if you ask me. Keep a bag of white flour in your fridge and
you will be happy you did. I even burnt my tongue and put the flour
on it for about 10 mins, and the pain was gone and no burn. Try it!

Don't run your burn area under cold water first, just put it right
into the flour for 10 mins and experience a miracle!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a note before I head off to my bed. I had a phone call from my Ben earlier.. have been too excited to even try to put it into words here without bursting into tears again. He had an appointment with his specialist yesterday late afternoon. They had run test on Thursday and Friday morning. The reason they ran more test yesterday morning is because they couldn't believe the test results from Thursday. His pancreas is much improved, he still has pancreatitis (sp) he can live with that and watch his diet. His kidney functions are way up or down.. whatever they are out of the danger zone drastic change from a few weeks ago. He doesn't have to follow that strict diet any longer, just mainly avoid fatty foods and fried foods. Back to what he calls his heart and kidney healthy diet!
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all - I'm back from Door County, Wisconsin!!! I have missed you all so very much. I didn't think I was attached to my "gadgets" as much as I am. It really bugged me that I couldn't follow last week's Tea Party. The hotel said they had WiFi but what they forgot to include was they had WiFi, when it worked - lol! Lets just say it didn't work very much. I got some fun photos that I will work on putting into a book on Shutterfly for all to see. We got home on Saturday night, returned the rental vehicle and we fell into bed at 10:00 p.m. I woke with an intense migraine and missed all of Father's Day. Luckily, DH was able to spend the day with his family, at a planned outing. I'm feeling better...still a little shaky but better all the same. I'm glad to be back...by the way, I already considered us all sisters and brothers. My only sibling is a brother who is 14 years older. I'm so happy to be part of this group


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Prayers and good vibes of all kinds are headed your way. Also toward your sister and BIL. What a tale you tell....can't make that stuff up. I'm sure the KTP is quite willing to adopt you! You fit right in!
> Carol (IL)


Thanks Carol.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Marianne, that is wonderful news about Ben!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I found a LYS that was 2 miles from our hotel and did score another item to make in the future...A shawl from the ivory yarn that is 62% silk, 30% cotton and 8% polyamide. The purple variegated that is 100% baby marino wool...so much fun to visit different places


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh wow that is going to be beautiful Gottastch. 

Gigi


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh wow that is going to be beautiful Gottastch.
> 
> Gigi


Thanks, Gigi...how is your leg today?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Its feeling much better. I am being good and staying off it. It's getting better every day but of course, not nearly fast enough lol.

Gigi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good eye Pup - the sundial is on a concrete base and the whole set up was in her garden. Everyone thought I was nuts to want it (and want to move it) when she died. But I have drug that sundial to Missouri and back and it always makes me smile when I walk past it!!!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Had to go back and blow up upthe picture onmy kindle, too cute! Is that a sundial on the otherside?
> 
> Have dr appt tomorrow, will post zuchini bread breadand choc zuchini cookie receipts tomorrow as well as some pics we took this weekend.
> 
> Sweet dreams, sunny skies hugsnprayers to all!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hear ya - veggies are always a side dish here.Thanks for the love!!!!!!!!!!


Bulldog said:


> AZ wrote:
> And because it is Father's Day a picture of my Dad - 47 years ago!!!!!!!
> 
> What a wonderful picture of your Dad, AZ and the BBQ fixins looked scrumptious. I love roasted veggies. I could live off veggies but few men can do without meat!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

spoiled for life right???? I have heard that.


Pontuf said:


> We had the best fish and chips ever at Heathrow
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She said she was going to try and go to the Tower - I believe she said they didn't get there the last trip...........


TNS said:


> Thanks for the next instalment in your Raven Chronicles. I have been following this with interest! I wonder if NanaCaren has visited those at the Tower of London?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Jump on in Heather - lots of hugs to be had from this group!!!!!!!!!!


busyworkerbee said:


> Having been so welcomed by you all, I hope to become one of the family as well. I do have a sister who is not so huggy with me and, as I get older, I find I love hugs.
> 
> Heather


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Heres to sisterhood. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sugar!!!!!!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Looks very yummy. I love your outdoor area.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Rookie!!!!!! Are they locked in cages or is that just where they roost???????????


RookieRetiree said:


> The ravens at the Tower of London..


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds good M!


Marianne818 said:


> I make a potato dish on the grill, it's really easy.. I use about 4 to 5 smaller potatoes, (C and Mom always want seconds) wash and cut into bite size pieces (I leave the skins on) put into a bowl, I don't have exact measurements but I coat the potatoes with olive oil, not soggy but a good coating, sprinkle garlic powder, then add a package of dry onion soup mix,(I have found now and then a box that is low sodium, I try to purchase this type when I can find it). Mix this up being sure to get all the slices covered.. I make a "bowl" out of aluminum foil (heavy duty) usually use at least 2 sheets, dump the potatoes and all the extra oil in the foil, close it up tightly and put on a low to medium grill.. It usually takes about 30 minutes to get them fork tender.. I open and gently stir after about 15 minutes of cooking time. I use the other side of the grill for corn or the meat of the dinner.. (usually chicken breast). I am sure there is an original recipe for this, but I have made it for years and just do my own thing now.. LOL.. sometimes I add basil, or rosemary LOL.. I just open the spice cabinet and pick and choose.. LOL.. but that is how I cook anyway.. it usually comes out edible.. ROFL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are a sweetheart M - we're all glad to have you as a friend!!!!!!!!


Marianne818 said:


> We had rain and hail during the night.. I didn't sleep very long at a time, more like naps between the storms.. LOL.. had very little damage a few of my tomato plants took a beating but I believe they will be okay. my Wave petunias really too a pounding it appears, not sure if they will survive but will do what I can to help them recover. Only other that I found is the cover for my lawn tractor ripped into pieces.. a few minor dents in the hood but I can pull those out with dry ice..if I can remember how to do that.. LOL. Living in the Dallas area I got pretty well trained on pulling out dents from hail storms.. LOL.
> The hospital has already called and they said to bring mom in at any time it is convenient, I know she was up during the storms so going to let her sleep in and will take her later this afternoon, the lady said that would be fine!
> I am in a very good place mentally today.. has been a long while since I have felt "centered" with Ben's great news, mom's new meds for pain relief, so much has been lifted from my thoughts and worries. We all have many beliefs and I am not starting a conversation about them, but I believe that just like being baptized in the river many years ago, when I stand out and let the water rush over me, I feel that the river cleanses the doubts and fears from my heart.
> I am so grateful to this wonderful group of brothers and sisters, you listen without casting judgements, offer words of encouragement and concerns. Always someone here to listen and respond when we need just a hello, an ear to listen or to crack a funny to make us forget even for a few minutes our troubles. This wonderful family has pulled me through many, many rough times, the prayers the words of hope and faith have touched my heart so deeply. I can only hope that I have given back in some small way to each of you also. I guess I am being a bit "deep" as C would say, or "mushy" as my DS's would comment.. but I just wanted to put into words how much I love this family of ours. I cannot wait to meet and hug those that are able to be at Sam's.. those that cannot, you will be missed but I know you will be with us in our hearts!
> Getting too emotional so I'm closing out for a bit.. LOL.. Be safe in all that you do.. Many Hugs, much Love and always, always in my heart and prayers...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Are Nana Caren and Jamie meeting up with Fireball Dave?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Gigi you got good vibes headed your way and send the extra on to your sister and BIL. Are we talking surgery for you??????????


Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry to feel greedy in asking for more prayers but this is a biggy: Dear husband's aunt and her husband (in Seattle) just found out that dear aunt's husband's cancer has returned in his lymph nodes and bones. He has been referred to the University of Washington. He has been in remission from his lung cancer for 5 years so all were stunned to hear this news. However you want to remember him...prayers...thoughts...whatever, it will be greatly appreciated. I don't know if he can win this battle but we all know what the power of prayer does. Thanks in advance!!!!! XOXOXO


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks...everyone is so supportive of each other....this is a wonderful group of sisters AND brothers! I love how you worded that!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for both of your compliments! My back patio has been a little sanctuary from the world at times!!!!!!!


jknappva said:


> What a wonderful picture of your dad!
> JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


Beautiful sunset Kathy!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!


gottastch said:


> I found a LYS that was 2 miles from our hotel and did score another item to make in the future...A shawl from the ivory yarn that is 62% silk, 30% cotton and 8% polyamide. The purple variegated that is 100% baby marino wool...so much fun to visit different places


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe they are - but I don't know any details.


Pontuf said:


> Are Nana Caren and Jamie meeting up with Fireball Dave?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Such sad news - will keep him and all of you in my thoughts Kathy PS: love the sunset pictures!


gottastch said:


> Sorry to feel greedy in asking for more prayers but this is a biggy: Dear husband's aunt and her husband (in Seattle) just found out that dear aunt's husband's cancer has returned in his lymph nodes and bones. He has been referred to the University of Washington. He has been in remission from his lung cancer for 5 years so all were stunned to hear this news. However you want to remember him...prayers...thoughts...whatever, it will be greatly appreciated. I don't know if he can win this battle but we all know what the power of prayer does. Thanks in advance!!!!! XOXOXO


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Such sad news - will keep him and all of you in my thoughts Kathy PS: love the sunset pictures!


Many, many, many thanks!!!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just typed in 15 minutes of ranting and it just got eraced!!!!!!!!!!

Here it is in a nutshell

Home Depot.com has been selling our favorite spot carpet cleaner Chemdry stain Extinguisher for $39.00 a case for 3 years. They just increased the price to $159.00 a case plus tax and shipping!!!!!!!!!

This is by far the best spot remover EVER. even gets out Koolaid!!!! 

How can they do this!!!!!! and they own Chemdry so they set the price.

when you could get it in Hope Depot it was always $3.98 a can. Online you can only purchase by the case but thats OK because we could get it.

How does a store increase an item from $39 to $159 !???????
also you can only purchase it at home depot online, they own the product.

Also all it is a 18 oz of carbonated water, no chemicals but the best spot cleaner ever.

Anyone have any idea why a store would do this?
Any of you also crazy about this product?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Guess what just popped up at the top of my screen! YEP you guessed it an ad for Home Depot!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> So many things about the melatonin that are not understood by people who use it. Melatonin is used to _assist_ people to fall asleep, not to keep them sleeping. Melatonin works within the first twenty minutes of taking it. To assist you to fall asleep and to keep you asleep, make sure your room is dark and stays dark for 8 hrs. Dont drink any liquids within three hours of going to bed.
> Zoe


Thanks for the information on that, have heard about it but have never used it. Is it an ok thing. Right now with all the stress have been using a prescription sleeping pill and I know the Dr. Won't continue it forever. But staying up all night is not good for anyone's peace of mind. Benydryl works one night and then after that I take it and get so hyper. So any ideas is greatly appreciated and I am know others share worries and sleepless nights.
Thanks.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

guess I'm going to try some of Sam's cleaning recipes!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder if a bottle of carbonated water would work just as good. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Zoe???


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I just typed in 15 minutes of ranting and it just got eraced!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here it is in a nutshell
> 
> ...


Never have heard of it but if it is that good wish I would have already owned a can. That is really a jump up. Makes a person angry for sure.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I wonder if a bottle of carbonated water would work just as good. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Zoe???


Now I have used club soda and it took red wine out of my carpet, but I got at it just as it happened. I would think with all the smart and experienced people in this grop you will get an answer.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful sunset. Door county is a wonderful place. Did you buy the yarn at Red Socks?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


Love love Door County. Years ago we would spend a week there every summer for about four years in a row. It has to be one of my most favorite places.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I found a LYS that was 2 miles from our hotel and did score another item to make in the future...A shawl from the ivory yarn that is 62% silk, 30% cotton and 8% polyamide. The purple variegated that is 100% baby marino wool...so much fun to visit different places


Love that pattern and the yarn is gorgeous . Went to a yarn-needlepoint store there years ago. The lady was so kind she sat down and taught me the basics of needlepoint then and there.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Guess what just popped up at the top of my screen! YEP you guessed it an ad for Home Depot!!!


Mine was an add for Better Braces, as in knee braces. Talk about adding insult to injury LOL.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the good vibes AZ sticks!

Gottastch, I am sending healing prayers and hugs out your way. 

Gigi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Man - that is a huge jump - did you ask anyone about it???????????


Pontuf said:


> I just typed in 15 minutes of ranting and it just got eraced!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here it is in a nutshell
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Of course!!!!!!!!!


Pontuf said:


> Guess what just popped up at the top of my screen! YEP you guessed it an ad for Home Depot!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Shirley, thank you!
> 
> I have one of those knee immobilizer things but it's such a pain. It keeps slipping down around my ankle. Those things don't allow for chubby thighs.
> 
> ...


Caring husbands are a blessing. So do what he says so you can heal and be back to doing the things you want!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The ravens are the guardians of the tower of London. There needs to always be six ravens there -- six and a spare one in case one meets a misfortune. Here is more on the story http://www.hrp.org.uk/toweroflondon/stories/theravens
> 
> The Queen was given a raven for the tower of London on her 60th anniversary of her coronation. Zoe [/q.
> Loved reading that think I heard it years ago...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK my sister posted this for me on my FB page and I am going to share it with all my knittin sisters and brothers-
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/ten-hand-and-shoulder-exercises-for-knitters.html#.Ub8QzDi0Ni4.facebook


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The ravens are the guardians of the tower of London. There needs to always be six ravens there -- six and a spare one in case one meets a misfortune. Here is more on the story http://www.hrp.org.uk/toweroflondon/stories/theravens
> 
> The Queen was given a raven for the tower of London on her 60th anniversary of her coronation. Zoe


Well, I had the right idea, didn't I, but not all the facts!!! I'll definitely check this...I love history!!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Grilled-Corn-Medley?pmcode=INFDV02T&_mid=2431109&_rid=2431109.558202.92414

And here is a veggie dish for the grill!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, it wasn't a question of being made to feel unwelcome. It was being pretty much ignored even after numerous invitations to gatherings or meals in our home were accepted and enjoyed by those native to the area or neighborhood.
> 
> In communities in the north (both smaller and larger) we were more welcomed into their communities. Except in Yuma, AZ, when DH's was posted there for his last duty station. WE were military and that was pretty much like wearing a label that said "Cooties!!!'' or something, on our foreheads!! lol
> 
> ...


Joy, I sure wish you were one of my neighbors.. heck girl we would be sharing meals and yarn stash like crazy!!!!!! I have found that many places both south and north are very reserved in their attitudes towards strangers. As for the nut that asked for help with the wallpaper and let you just do it.. well she wasn't worth a grain of salt, that is just wrong! I've noticed that people in general are not as open as they once were, granted with so much crime and ID theft opening up one's home quickly to strangers is not always wise, I have made a few bad choices in my day but still I trust that the good in a person is there, sometimes we have to just dig deep to find it!!  Wish we were closer cause we'd have a blast add Gwen in the mix and mercy me what a time we would have :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandi. What a wonderful retreat! And a sundial!? So serene and peaceful.

Yummy veggies too.



AZ Sticks said:


> Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you so much Paula and Patches.
> 
> I have learned one thing the hard way.... Do not put the immobilizer on OVER lightweight stretchy knit pants, and if there is absolutely no alternative, be sure to ROLL up the pant leg of the side in question higher than the top strap of the immobilizer!
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO... I can just picture this in my brain.. too funny.. I always wore shorts or skorts when I had to leave the house, my last brace went from my crotch to just past my ankle.. it weighed a ton and I was in that thing for 6 months had to sleep in it also.. I hated that thing.. LOL. My late DH offered to hang it on the wall, said he thought I might get lonely for it.. ROFL.. instead I took my torch and cut it into small pieces.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful sunsets! And lovely yarn!

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Such a special picture of your Dad

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> And because it is Father's Day a picture of my Dad - 47 years ago!!!!!!!


 :?:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Sorry to feel greedy in asking for more prayers but this is a biggy: Dear husband's aunt and her husband (in Seattle) just found out that dear aunt's husband's cancer has returned in his lymph nodes and bones. He has been referred to the University of Washington. He has been in remission from his lung cancer for 5 years so all were stunned to hear this news. However you want to remember him...prayers...thoughts...whatever, it will be greatly appreciated. I don't know if he can win this battle but we all know what the power of prayer does. Thanks in advance!!!!! XOXOXO


You have them for sure!! Oh and I forgot to say that I love your yarn score! Can't wait to see that shawl!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you so much Paula and Patches.
> 
> I have learned one thing the hard way.... Do not put the immobilizer on OVER lightweight stretchy knit pants, and if there is absolutely no alternative, be sure to ROLL up the pant leg of the side in question higher than the top strap of the immobilizer!
> 
> ...


Omigosh!! Gigi, you can make the most horrendous happening sound like an adventure and FUNNY!! Bless your heart!!! 
When I was growing up in a VERY small village, our minister's wife started across the road and, I guess the elastic in the waist of her undies had become loose, because her panties slipped all the way down to her ankles...Of course, the daily Greyhound bus was coming down the road right before she crossed so a lot of passengers saw what happened. She calmly stepped out of them and kept walking like nothing had happened....She was definitely a woman to admire!!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


Oh wow.. I wanna go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you so much Paula and Patches.
> 
> I have learned one thing the hard way.... Do not put the immobilizer on OVER lightweight stretchy knit pants, and if there is absolutely no alternative, be sure to ROLL up the pant leg of the side in question higher than the top strap of the immobilizer!
> 
> ...


OH MY!!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I just typed in 15 minutes of ranting and it just got eraced!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here it is in a nutshell
> 
> ...


Did you ask them to verify the price??? something is majorly wrong with this! I'll ask Deb, she works for HD..


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Sorry to feel greedy in asking for more prayers but this is a biggy: Dear husband's aunt and her husband (in Seattle) just found out that dear aunt's husband's cancer has returned in his lymph nodes and bones. He has been referred to the University of Washington. He has been in remission from his lung cancer for 5 years so all were stunned to hear this news. However you want to remember him...prayers...thoughts...whatever, it will be greatly appreciated. I don't know if he can win this battle but we all know what the power of prayer does. Thanks in advance!!!!! XOXOXO


How sad and what disheartening news after so long a remission. Will definitely keep them both in prayers!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


They are both lovely...and deserve to be enlarged and framed. I could look at them all day!!
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a bit of something interesting that I just got from Joe P. Thought I would pass it on! For all those counting calories or WW points, this has zero calories and zero WW points when applied correctly! lol, Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Plain White Flour--who knew?
> ...


Thanks, now that is good stuff. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> guess I'm going to try some of Sam's cleaning recipes!


With all of our dogs (and my mom) we have occasional spots to be cleaned up.. we use Resolve Pet Oxy Advanced.. it takes up dried cola stains and chocolate also.. even worked when we found spots from my accident with the pom/cherry juice and it had been dried in for several days. Spray it down, use a brush (on carpet) then dry up with a towel.. vac later after it dries.. we keep several bottles on hand at all times.. LOL. (Mom shakes a lot and she won't drink from glasses with lids. :|


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I did. I called them.
They have no idea.
I suggested that perhaps it was a mistake, and that they meant to increase it to $59 a case, made more sense.
Nope, she said the price was right.

The customer service girl did say that she just checked amazon and eBay and cans were selling for $23 each!! So she thought Home Depot was the bargain.
Because home depot inflated the price and people are reselling cans that they purchased for $3.98 each. What is this world coming to? A rep for home depot goes to amazon to see what their products are reselling for!Oh well, I'm finished with Home Depot.

Not a nice way to treat customers, especially ripping them off. I actually prefer Lowes.
Good bye Home Depot. It was good while it lasted.



AZ Sticks said:


> Man - that is a huge jump - did you ask anyone about it???????????


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Beautiful sunset. Door county is a wonderful place. Did you buy the yarn at Red Socks?


Yes


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess my page picked up on "carbonated," because I got an ad for Coca Cola! LOL

I have used vinegar to get stains out of carpet--love my vinegar and baking soda, too. That reminds me...I need to get some vinegar and spray down the front windows. They're pretty grimy from the winter.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thanks for the good vibes AZ sticks!
> 
> Gottastch, I am sending healing prayers and hugs out your way.
> 
> Gigi


Thank you, Gigi!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all - I'm back from Door County, Wisconsin!!! I have missed you all so very much. I didn't think I was attached to my "gadgets" as much as I am. It really bugged me that I couldn't follow last week's Tea Party. The hotel said they had WiFi but what they forgot to include was they had WiFi, when it worked - lol! Lets just say it didn't work very much. I got some fun photos that I will work on putting into a book on Shutterfly for all to see. We got home on Saturday night, returned the rental vehicle and we fell into bed at 10:00 p.m. I woke with an intense migraine and missed all of Father's Day. Luckily, DH was able to spend the day with his family, at a planned outing. I'm feeling better...still a little shaky but better all the same. I'm glad to be back...by the way, I already considered us all sisters and brothers. My only sibling is a brother who is 14 years older. I'm so happy to be part of this group


Glad your back, glad you feel better, you were missed, My sister.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I did. I called them.
> They have no idea.
> I suggested that perhaps it was a mistake, and that they meant to increase it to $59 a case, made more sense.
> 
> ...


Did you check to see if Lowe's carries it?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


Gorgeous! The sailboat looks like a postcard


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh well, I'm finished with Home Depot. Not a nice way to treat customers, especially ripping them off. I actually prefer Good bye Home Depot. It was good while it lasted.


My brother and his wife wanted to buy a lawn mower from there...oh, lordy, I can't even get into that story of a runaround. They won't shop there any more either.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I found a LYS that was 2 miles from our hotel and did score another item to make in the future...A shawl from the ivory yarn that is 62% silk, 30% cotton and 8% polyamide. The purple variegated that is 100% baby marino wool...so much fun to visit different places


Nice yarn, and like the color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I wonder if a bottle of carbonated water would work just as good. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Zoe???


We use a product called spot shot


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, congratulations, Grandpa. I haven't been on for a while and just saw that Heidi has safely delivered Bentley. Wonderful news.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> We use a product called spot shot


That's good also.. we go through so much with mom mainly that we prefer the Resolve.. works great for us, we also have a light beige carpet.. (I would so remove it if we owned this place.. :shock: ) so everything shows.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Sorry to feel greedy in asking for more prayers but this is a biggy: Dear husband's aunt and her husband (in Seattle) just found out that dear aunt's husband's cancer has returned in his lymph nodes and bones. He has been referred to the University of Washington. He has been in remission from his lung cancer for 5 years so all were stunned to hear this news. However you want to remember him...prayers...thoughts...whatever, it will be greatly appreciated. I don't know if he can win this battle but we all know what the power of prayer does. Thanks in advance!!!!! XOXOXO


You got it as we speak, prayers going up. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Home Depot owns the ChemDry carpet cleaning company so you can only get it from Home Depot.com

I wish Lowes carried it!

Pontuf

=Marianne818]Did you check to see if Lowe's carries it?[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I grated my zuchini in 3 cup portions (what my zucchini bread recipe calls for). DH let them get way too big so that is how they all ended up - lol). When I want to make the bread, I take out a package of the frozen zucchini from the freezer, let it thaw, squeeze it a little bit and use it - yum


Great idea! thanks!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


Beautiful, lovely good eye candy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a bit of something interesting that I just got from Joe P. Thought I would pass it on! For all those counting calories or WW points, this has zero calories and zero WW points when applied correctly! lol, Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Plain White Flour--who knew?
> ...


Who knew, indeed! This needs to be broadcast!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you so much Paula and Patches.
> 
> I have learned one thing the hard way.... Do not put the immobilizer on OVER lightweight stretchy knit pants, and if there is absolutely no alternative, be sure to ROLL up the pant leg of the side in question higher than the top strap of the immobilizer!
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thank you for having a sense of humor :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I wonder if a bottle of carbonated water would work just as good. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Zoe???


Worth a try??? :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Sorry to feel greedy in asking for more prayers but this is a biggy: Dear husband's aunt and her husband (in Seattle) just found out that dear aunt's husband's cancer has returned in his lymph nodes and bones. He has been referred to the University of Washington. He has been in remission from his lung cancer for 5 years so all were stunned to hear this news. However you want to remember him...prayers...thoughts...whatever, it will be greatly appreciated. I don't know if he can win this battle but we all know what the power of prayer does. Thanks in advance!!!!! XOXOXO


Absolutely.....prayers and positive vibes headed toward the whole family. Seems like it is time for the family to circle the wagons!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


Beautiful sunset!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gottastch - fab pictures; look like post cards so perfect. 

A BIG BOO to Home Depot....that is an absurd price increase. Like Zoe said, since it is just carbonated water couldn't us just buy a bottle of carbonated water?

Enjoyed my nap; got up and went back to cutting grass; this time the front yard. Let our lab/mix out front with me since she won't wander and oh my did she have a good time. Rolled in EVERYTHING and you could just see her smiling. Of course now she needs a bath.....sooooo dirty. Of course, so do I now! LOL Got to go get the grass off me so will check back shortly. Hugs


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Never have heard of it but if it is that good wish I would have already owned a can. That is really a jump up. Makes a person angry for sure.


Are we sure it is not a typo? Jumping to $59 might be more reasonable....but $159?????? :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good eye Pup - the sundial is on a concrete base and the whole set up was in her garden. Everyone thought I was nuts to want it (and want to move it) when she died. But I have drug that sundial to Missouri and back and it always makes me smile when I walk past it!!!!!!!


I have a crock lid that DH and I found in my grandfather's barn lot very early in our marriage which I cleaned up and put on a place mat in the center of our dining table to keep sugar bowl, salt & pepper shakers, napkin holder, etc. gathered up on the table--wherever we've lived. The DDs have always said that when I've unpacked that item from the mover's crates and placed it on the dining table, then, they know that we are truly settled into ''home''.

For about 50 years now we've found it to be a great comfort, knowing that this place will be home--at least until the next one comes along. LOLOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK my sister posted this for me on my FB page and I am going to share it with all my knittin sisters and brothers-
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/ten-hand-and-shoulder-exercises-for-knitters.html#.Ub8QzDi0Ni4.facebook


This should also work for those folks who sit at computers trying to catch up on forum pages! :-D :-D 
Carol (IL)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> guess I'm going to try some of Sam's cleaning recipes!


Or buy a case of carbonated water?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Joy, I sure wish you were one of my neighbors.. heck girl we would be sharing meals and yarn stash like crazy!!!!!! I have found that many places both south and north are very reserved in their attitudes towards strangers. As for the nut that asked for help with the wallpaper and let you just do it.. well she wasn't worth a grain of salt, that is just wrong! I've noticed that people in general are not as open as they once were, granted with so much crime and ID theft opening up one's home quickly to strangers is not always wise, I have made a few bad choices in my day but still I trust that the good in a person is there, sometimes we have to just dig deep to find it!!  Wish we were closer cause we'd have a blast add Gwen in the mix and mercy me what a time we would have :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I believe that your idea of having the three of us in the mix would really make for some great times. Thanks for thinking of me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They are both lovely...and deserve to be enlarged and framed. I could look at them all day!!
> Junek


June, that is an excellent idea about framing and hanging Gottastch's Door County pictures. Love it!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, congratulations, Grandpa. I haven't been on for a while and just saw that Heidi has safely delivered Bentley. Wonderful news.


Liz, I'd been wondering if things were okay with you all. Glad to see you again.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I did. I called them.
> They have no idea.
> I suggested that perhaps it was a mistake, and that they meant to increase it to $59 a case, made more sense.
> Nope, she said the price was right.
> ...


This is still not making sense. Why would someone buy it for $23 when it can be purchased for $4???? HD should be informed of your postings here...."g'bye HD" You reach a large number of people....crafty people who would be inclined to a store like HD....well, not so much any more. :thumbdown: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I guess my page picked up on "carbonated," because I got an ad for Coca Cola! LOL
> 
> I have used vinegar to get stains out of carpet--love my vinegar and baking soda, too. That reminds me...I need to get some vinegar and spray down the front windows. They're pretty grimy from the winter.


I got an ad for vacation homes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds great to me too Joy! I have a guest room so whenever you're ready come on down! 


jheiens said:


> I believe that your idea of having the three of us in the mix would really make for some great times. Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> This is still not making sense. Why would someone buy it for $23 when it can be purchased for $4???? HD should be informed of your postings here...."g'bye HD" You reach a large number of people....crafty people who would be inclined to a store like HD....well, not so much any more. :thumbdown:
> Carol (IL)


Ditto


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pontuf!!!!!!!!!!


Pontuf said:


> Sandi. What a wonderful retreat! And a sundial!? So serene and peaceful.
> 
> Yummy veggies too.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ROFLMAO... I can just picture this in my brain.. too funny.. I always wore shorts or skorts when I had to leave the house, my last brace went from my crotch to just past my ankle.. it weighed a ton and I was in that thing for 6 months had to sleep in it also.. I hated that thing.. LOL. My late DH offered to hang it on the wall, said he thought I might get lonely for it.. ROFL.. instead I took my torch and cut it into small pieces.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just love looking through the old picture albums..............


Pontuf said:


> Such a special picture of your Dad
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> :?:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhhhh....feel much better getting the grass and grime off me from cutting the grass. Couldn't get dog in to bath her; will have to get DH help me with her. 60 lbs is a little much for me to lift alone now days.

DD worked today and now has headed up to her sister's in Lawrenceville about 45 min. away. Oldest DD is off tomorrow and invited her to come up, spend the night and hang out with them all tomorrow. Therefore, I'm car-less. Do have my truck I can drive but it doesn't have ac and it is so hot I'm not in that big of a hurry to go anywhere. 

Looks like it is going to rain now so I'm extra glad I got the grass finished.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

rofl.............


jknappva said:


> Omigosh!! Gigi, you can make the most horrendous happening sound like an adventure and FUNNY!! Bless your heart!!!
> When I was growing up in a VERY small village, our minister's wife started across the road and, I guess the elastic in the waist of her undies had become loose, because her panties slipped all the way down to her ankles...Of course, the daily Greyhound bus was coming down the road right before she crossed so a lot of passengers saw what happened. She calmly stepped out of them and kept walking like nothing had happened....She was definitely a woman to admire!!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

we've missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


budasha said:


> Sam, congratulations, Grandpa. I haven't been on for a while and just saw that Heidi has safely delivered Bentley. Wonderful news.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


These are perfect - so tranquil. Thanks !


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have a crock lid that DH and I found in my grandfather's barn lot very early in our marriage which I cleaned up and put on a place mat in the center of our dining table to keep sugar bowl, salt & pepper shakers, napkin holder, etc. gathered up on the table--wherever we've lived. The DDs have always said that when I've unpacked that item from the mover's crates and placed it on the dining table, then, they know that we are truly settled into ''home''.
> 
> For about 50 years now we've found it to be a great comfort, knowing that this place will be home--at least until the next one comes along. LOLOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good idea!!!!!!!!!!


cmaliza said:


> This should also work for those folks who sit at computers trying to catch up on forum pages! :-D :-D
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

regarding the flour treatment for burns, please check this out b4 trying it. I seem to remember it being mentioned b4 somewhere on KP and its not true, I am almost sure it causes more damage, somewhere in the back of my mind alarm bells are ringing very loudly, lyn x



cmaliza said:


> Who knew, indeed! This needs to be broadcast!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


She's a real cutie!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> She's a real cutie!


Thank you--she looks an awful lot like her mama.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I have had a pretty non-productive day.... for some reason I just can't concentrate on any one thing. I think I have turned off my computer and come back in and turned it back on a dozen times.... sat down twice to knit and didn't like the look of anything I had in reach. Not in the mood to work---work in the office - bills, reconciling bank statements, etc. The bed got made and the dishwasher emptied - cleaned up after DH had lunch and got chicken out to thaw...... cooking dinner and cleaning up after may be the end of my accomplishments today ha ha!! Oh well there will be another chance tomorrow right??????????


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great smile!!!!!!!!!!! She is a cutie!!!!!!!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yippee. got to the link at last. So much has happened. I have been away from KTP for 2 days unexpectedly as my DSF hurt his back and I volunteered to go up to Nambour to take photos and look after niece who is on school cattle display team. Alexsi did well with ribbons for herself and the cattle she showed. Teacher is very dedicated to the team and is aware Alexsi has some learning difficulties. This teacher is marvelous with all the kids, integrating kids like Alexsi with the main stream students. Alexsi in not allowed to handle some of the larger, or more obnosious animals. Had limited time and limited internet access. Caravan park had a wifi connection but, as it was freezing, didn't go outside to where it was.
> 
> Julie, praying things are sorted out and everyone is happy with what results.
> 
> ...


In this country I think the idea of organizing things so that a couple can be together has not yet taken hold. I know of at least two couples who had to leave the place where they were because one became sufficiently demented to need more restriction and where they were did not provide that with the spouse who was ok. In both cases the spouse was a devoted husband who chose to go to a different institution in order that they could be together.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's really been quite a project - I meant it for a baby named, Dallas! It's made out of faded blue (ombre?) cotton with lt. brown stitching (seams?) in between panels where I'm making crocheted appliques of all things Texan - Lone Star - Long Horn Cow - shape of the State, armadillo, etc. I have about 3 more rows of panels and then can begin the edging and decorating. When our son was born, I had made a blanket of tunisian squares and then duplicate stitched animals in the boxes - that's where I got the idea for this one. It's totally my design, but is taking forever because I get bored with large bits of th same knitting pattern.


One of the things I've realized is that when I'm designing an afghan I need to make sure it will be interesting enough to spend time on. Otherwise it just becomes deadly.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a bit of something interesting that I just got from Joe P. Thought I would pass it on! For all those counting calories or WW points, this has zero calories and zero WW points when applied correctly! lol, Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Plain White Flour--who knew?
> ...


Unfortunately this seems to be one of these urban myths which circulate. I realise you were just passing on what appears to be good advice, sounds plausible but the St Johns' folk etc think its NOT a good thing. 
http://www.hoax-slayer.com/flour-for-burns-hoax.shtml


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


Gorgeous happy face :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I wonder if a bottle of carbonated water would work just as good. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Zoe???


You are TOO funny not to enjoy having around!!!! Never hurts to try anything! you know, try any thing once, if you dont succeed, try try again. After that, well............. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

melyn said:


> regarding the flour treatment for burns, please check this out b4 trying it. I seem to remember it being mentioned b4 somewhere on KP and its not true, I am almost sure it causes more damage, somewhere in the back of my mind alarm bells are ringing very loudly, lyn x


It is mostly all a fun thing and should not be taken seriously at all, and if you read it from the point of view of the bag of flour being thrown over the poor fellow on fire, then you know that the flour was actually smoothering the flames. No, I would not recommend that you toss flour over a skin burn, but definitely flour does put out flames. Bells should ring loudly!!!!! lol, trust Joe to come up with something that is said "tongue in cheek"! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Unfortunately this seems to be one of these urban myths which circulate. I realise you were just passing on what appears to be good advice, sounds plausible but the St Johns' folk etc think its NOT a good thing.


TNS, it was a joke and not meant to be taken literally! lol, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

five o'clock in the evening and I am just getting on - I'm almost afraid to see how many pages I am behind being that we were on page 63 when I went to bed last night.

got part of the mowing done - got off the mower to let blanco inside - got back on the mower and the blades wouldn't engage. grrrrr will wait until morning and see if gary can figure out things. this has been happening - think it needs a new switch. at least the front yard is done - I always do it first.

very warm today - I have the a/c on and it has cooled the bedroom down nicely.

Heidi sent dinner over for me tonight - spaghetti - hickory at my feet watching every bite - puff kitty sitting on the bed at my elbow trying to snag my arm with every bite - so a little spaghetti for puff kitty - a bite for hickory - had to do that twice - no three times - and hickory got the plate to lick clean. honestly - they are like children.

Bentley spent some time with grandpa this morning - we didn't make it to the rocker - just sat in the kitchen and had coffee with Heidi - gary was off to get a haircut - after he shampoos, blows dry, used some get and finishes up with some hair spray. his hair is shorter than mine. truly vanity woman is thy name no longer holds any water. lol

so I best be quiet and see what I need to do to catch up. later gang.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it is interesting to hear how stores act differently from place to place. Where I live, Lowe's has proven to be rude and unhelpful, while Home Depot has been nicer and more helpful. I think location must make a difference in many companies. Now, I don't use carpet cleaner so I can't comment on the price increase, but I know that happens with many companies. It is a bummer, but people will either pay the new price or find something else. I dread it when the Bona I use on my floors goes up. And I can only get it at Lowe's! Walmart sometimes carries it, but never when I look.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> June, that is an excellent idea about framing and hanging Gottastch's Door County pictures. Love it!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Aw, thanks to everyone! I tried real hard to hold still when taking the photos. I am nervous to put them into my photo program and "really see" how things look. I love sunsets...anything nature-related, really. It was just so peaceful there...the week before being considered "in season." Our hotel was quiet and as DH was talking to the lady behind the hotel desk, she told him they were full for this week already :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a precious little girl. Great smile!!!



Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one loves their children - and we are greatful that they want us close - yet - we are alone - not necessarily lonely but alone - no one to share the trauma of moving with that would understand - only someone who has done it has any clue.

sam

moved from Mississippi to Tennesse. She has lived here for 41 years when her husband chose to take his life (he was manic/depressive). It has been terribly hard on her to leave her whole life here and move close to her kids. We talk frequently by phone. She has had a hard time starting over. My heart goes out to anyone in this situation. And I need a brother too. Never had one. Always thought it would be wonderful to have one looking out for his sister, though my only sister has done an awesome job of it. Hugs...Betty[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't wait either. lol

sam



Sandy said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of finished project! Yes I know you haven't received the yarn yet. But it will be there soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sandy.

sam



Sandy said:


> Here it is Sam:
> 
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/
> 
> I am almost caught up. I had over 30 pages to read when I got home tonight then I'll be off to bed too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations Sorlenna and Sam on the new babies in your lives!!! I can hardly wait until dear niece produces the first baby in the next generation (not until October). I worked hard on the new baby's bib overalls, while on the trip. With all the pirate jokes over last week (being near big water and all) the guys thought it would be perfect the way it is (missing one leg)...I failed to see their humor  It was windy and rainy on the way home so was too hard to work on in the van. I crocheted instead and still had to stop from time-to-time...hate that queasy feeling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather - you became part of the family with your first post - and we are so glad you did.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Having been so welcomed by you all, I hope to become one of the family as well. I do have a sister who is not so huggy with me and, as I get older, I find I love hugs.
> 
> Heather


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - I forgot the honey - definitely honey with the pb and banana - it is also good with just honey. I love honey almost as much as I love pb. true nectar of the gods.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just to show that i dont have a problem with peanut butter Sam..LOL.... I love peanut butter,banana and honey toasted sandwiches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just make sure you have the pb and dill on toasted whole wheat bread.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Oh yummm Daniel will make those for me when he is home.. when I make them they always turn out very messy.. he also makes one with peanut butter and bacon, that is pretty good also.. I admit I haven't tried the pb with a dill pickle.. I'll have to do that!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> just make sure you have the pb and dill on toasted whole wheat bread.
> 
> sam


or on toasted rye or toasted pumpernickle bread! lol, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

safe energy following your husband very closely poledra - and a safe journey home.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Morning all. Well, I have my coffee, I'm trying to figure out if I'm caught up or not, I keep reading backwards and I've read backwards from so many points that I think I'm caught up. lol... Oh well, I have coffee, it's all good.
> Just saw DH off on his 4 or 5 day run to Houston and back, praying for a safe, uneventful trip for him. Hope everyone's day starts or is going, in a wonderful direction.
> Julie, how's things in Sydney? Hope all is not too stressful, at least the medical came through for Fale, so that is a good thing.
> Caren, how are you and Jamie fairing in London? Sounds like it's been a fun time so far, can't wait to hear of more of your excursions.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh My, Gigi - you have been through a storm & a half!! Many prayers and best wishes being sent to you and your family and to your sister and her husband & family.



Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

girl friend - your life sounds like a soad opera - sending you and brother-in-law intense healing energy nonstop.

hopefully you both will be altogether soon.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think they cage them up for the night....this cage was open and we later got pictures of the ravens roaming free---but think their wings have been clipped since we didn't see any flying or even trying to fly.



darowil said:


> Is this caged for a reason or do they lock them up now- make sure they don't escape and bring some catastrophe on London? Last time I was there they just wnadered free. HAd no idea how to spell catastrophe- and my computer had no idea what I was trying to say so I resrted to a spelling guide I was given many years ago. One of those gifts that continues to be used over 30 years after it was given (probably about 35 years). It often has the words when spellcheck is lost.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - who is the smiling boy in your avatar.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daughters are a pretty precious commodity.

sam



jknappva said:


> You are so right, Sam...about counting your blessings. I only moved from one floor to another in my apt. building a few years ago. And my family had to do the work...it's hard just sitting and watching your children do things you have been accustomed to doing. But as we 'mature' we have to learn to live with that and, like you said, count our blessings. My daughter moved in with me and that's a blessing I will always be thankful for!! Aren't we lucky to have such great daughters?! There should be a special 'Daughter's Day' like Mother's and Father's Days!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good taste on a beer income. i'm mulling it over - not sure I want to spent another hundred plus on yarn this month.

sam



jknappva said:


> Omigosh! Sam, That's absolutely beautiful yarn...I'm NOT going to look at any more yarn sites you post!! That yarn is definitely too expensive for my small "Diet Coke" income...that's even cheaper than beer!! LOL! But I have to say, you have very good taste!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

If I knew I wouldn't need it until the end of the month I would have enough of that yarn for a sweater. i'm keeping the site up so I can look at it every so often. lol

sam



darowil said:


> He's like my mother- goes for the expensive things without having the money for them!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I guess my page picked up on "carbonated," because I got an ad for Coca Cola! LOL
> 
> I have used vinegar to get stains out of carpet--love my vinegar and baking soda, too. That reminds me...I need to get some vinegar and spray down the front windows. They're pretty grimy from the winter.


love your new avatar...is that another grand-baby!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gottastch - fab pictures; look like post cards so perfect.
> 
> A BIG BOO to Home Depot....that is an absurd price increase. Like Zoe said, since it is just carbonated water couldn't us just buy a bottle of carbonated water?
> 
> Enjoyed my nap; got up and went back to cutting grass; this time the front yard. Let our lab/mix out front with me since she won't wander and oh my did she have a good time. Rolled in EVERYTHING and you could just see her smiling. Of course now she needs a bath.....sooooo dirty. Of course, so do I now! LOL Got to go get the grass off me so will check back shortly. Hugs


LOL!! Just stick her in the shower with you...a 2fer! ROFL at that picture!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All kinds of prayers being sent!!



gottastch said:


> Sorry to feel greedy in asking for more prayers but this is a biggy: Dear husband's aunt and her husband (in Seattle) just found out that dear aunt's husband's cancer has returned in his lymph nodes and bones. He has been referred to the University of Washington. He has been in remission from his lung cancer for 5 years so all were stunned to hear this news. However you want to remember him...prayers...thoughts...whatever, it will be greatly appreciated. I don't know if he can win this battle but we all know what the power of prayer does. Thanks in advance!!!!! XOXOXO


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> June, that is an excellent idea about framing and hanging Gottastch's Door County pictures. Love it!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


They are the most beautiful pictures of sunsets that I think I've seen. My sister's back yard is right at a small river and she's always taking pictures of the sunrise and sets but these are even more wonderful than hers.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I got an ad for vacation homes!


I got a tip to lose belly fat...dang! Now they have a camera trained on ME! ROFL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


And she's beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kathy where have you been? have not heard from you for a while.

sam

hope everything is fine in your neck of the woods.



gottastch said:


> Makes me cry happy tears of relief for Ben (and you)!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear bobglory - too funny - not had you worn suspenders they might have stayed up.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Thank you so much Paula and Patches.
> 
> I have learned one thing the hard way.... Do not put the immobilizer on OVER lightweight stretchy knit pants, and if there is absolutely no alternative, be sure to ROLL up the pant leg of the side in question higher than the top strap of the immobilizer!
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Unfortunately this seems to be one of these urban myths which circulate. I realise you were just passing on what appears to be good advice, sounds plausible but the St Johns' folk etc think its NOT a good thing.
> http://www.hoax-slayer.com/flour-for-burns-hoax.shtml


thanks for posting this. Sounds like something that should definitely not try!!
JuneK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> Great! Looking forward to meeting you....and so many others. Have you contacted Gwen? She is the master organizer...doing a fabulous job! She has all the details...including name tags.
> Carol (IL)


Yes, I have contacted Gwen. I am really looking forward to coming and meeting everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> five o'clock in the evening and I am just getting on - I'm almost afraid to see how many pages I am behind being that we were on page 63 when I went to bed last night.
> 
> got part of the mowing done - got off the mower to let blanco inside - got back on the mower and the blades wouldn't engage. grrrrr will wait until morning and see if gary can figure out things. this has been happening - think it needs a new switch. at least the front yard is done - I always do it first.
> 
> ...


I have to say he spends more time on his hair than I do on mine. Mine's not quite as short as Gwen has hers but it's arrow straight....so it's comb and go for me...I only have to look at it long enough to comb it...the rest of the day, everyone else has to suffer from seeing it!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kathy - the yarn is lovely - the shawl looks beautiful - we will be looking for a picture when it is finished. what will you make with the purple?

sam



gottastch said:


> I found a LYS that was 2 miles from our hotel and did score another item to make in the future...A shawl from the ivory yarn that is 62% silk, 30% cotton and 8% polyamide. The purple variegated that is 100% baby marino wool...so much fun to visit different places


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> I lived in kalamazoo till I was in the 5th grade, then moved back to Arkansas. still have cousins that live near k. but I prefer our heat and humidity to all that snow and cold. loved the snow when I was a kid, but now the cold hurts my bones/


We moved here from southern Ohio and my boys and I enjoy the snow and cold. DH loves warmth. My boys would sleep with their window open all winter if I would let them. Much slower pace of life here for us. I am sure it is even slower in Sam's neighborhood.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> daughters are a pretty precious commodity.
> 
> sam


so,so true, Sam! And we're two who definitely appreciate them!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy racing to aunt and husband - let the prayers fly.

sam



gottastch said:


> Sorry to feel greedy in asking for more prayers but this is a biggy: Dear husband's aunt and her husband (in Seattle) just found out that dear aunt's husband's cancer has returned in his lymph nodes and bones. He has been referred to the University of Washington. He has been in remission from his lung cancer for 5 years so all were stunned to hear this news. However you want to remember him...prayers...thoughts...whatever, it will be greatly appreciated. I don't know if he can win this battle but we all know what the power of prayer does. Thanks in advance!!!!! XOXOXO


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful sunsets Kathy - thanks for sharing.

sam



gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonder why I keep getting an ad for Tablecloths Factory...could it be because this is the 'Tea Party'?! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


Love her smile!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathy - love the yarn and the shawl pattern..can't wait to see it made up. What do you have planned for the purple?

Sam - take it easy out on the lawnmower--heavy heat coming your way. We had it here today. Great day to be at the Field Museum to see Sue the dinosaur and visit with DD before she had to catch the train back down to Springfield.

Sorlenna - good to see a picture of your other GD - a very pretty girl----love her smile!

We had a late lunch and got back to the house late so we will just forage for food - I have chicken salad and chilli here from the weekend..but with it being over 90 degrees outside,there may not be many takers for the chilli.

See you all later - prayers and best wises to all.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pontuf is off to the groomer tomorrow to get shaved! Too hot for all his layers of fur! He will be much more comfortable. DH is fighting me! All he cares about is how Pontuf looks and not his comfort. He loves the dog so much but thinks that getting shaved will upset him. I go through this every year! Pontuf's hair grows back so quickly. He'll have his cocker skirt back in a few weeks.


We always used to get Claire shaved, much more comfortable for her. She was originally shown at Crufts and apparently won a few prizes but when she had to have her second litter of pups by c section he left her in the kennels as there was no guarantee she would reach show standard again! ! We rehomed her with us through the cocker rescue and after having her trimmed professionally we decided that as she was our much loved pet we just wanted her to be happy and comfortable so the next time she needed trimmed she was clipped instead of being hand stripped and she was much happier. The only bit of the grooming she enjoyed was when my late DH used to brush her after a bath and used the hair dryer. If I washed my hair and used the hair dryer she would come running and insist on having a turn lol if Pontuf is anything like Claire the feathers and skirt will return pretty quickly. At least for a while they are much cooler and it is easier to get the mud out lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh yes I collect Pontuf's fur to hopefully spin it someday or hire someone to spin it. I also have a few years of dear Clarence's fur.
> 
> Has anyone spun their dog's fur??


A friend at the spinning and weavers class I go to has a waistcoat made from her bearded collies fur. She did have to spin it with other fleece to get it long enough. The waistcoat turned out really well and she said it is lovely and warm when she is out walking the dogs in the winter months. I should say I do not spin or weave but quite a few of us knitters were invited to come along and join the group. I suppose the name of the group is no longer appropriate as there are quite a number of different crafts followed by the members


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone asked for a homemade soap a while back - finally found it in my documents.

sam

How to make cold processed soap

I'm sure many of you are wondering: "Why make soap when I can buy it cheaply at the supermarket?" My cold processed soap is made with vegetable oils and when it is made and cured, it contains no harsh chemicals or dyes. Often commercial soap is made with tallow (animal fat) and contains synthetic fragrance and dye and retains almost no glycerin. Glycerin is a natural emollient that helps with the lather and moisturises the skin. The makers of commercial soaps extract the glycerin and sell it as a separate product as it's more valuable than the soap. Then they add chemicals to make the soap lather. Crazy.

Making your own soap allows you to add whatever you want to add. If you want a plain and pure soap, as I do, you can have that, or you can start with the plain soap and add colour, herbs and fragrance. The choice is yours.

I want to add a little about animal and bird fat. I know Kirsty makes her soap with duck fat and I think that's great. I think that if you're living true to your simple living values, and you're a meat eater, then you should be using every part of that animal or bird. Soap making helps you to do that. So if you raise beef, pigs or ducks, I'm pretty sure there are a lot of good soap recipes for you to use your animal fats. I will, however, be concentrating my post on what I make - vegetable-based soap.

EQUIPMENT
Stainless steel saucepan
Wooden or plastic spoon
Scales - most soap ingredients are measured by weight, not volume
Jug - for holding oils
Measuring jug - for measuring water. It's ok to measure the water by volume
Thermometer - you can use either a milk or candy thermometer
Stick blender (optional)
Newspaper to cover your work area

DON'T use any aluminium pots or spoons. You may use stainless steel or cast iron and your spoon may be of steel, wood or plastic.

RECIPE 
The recipe may change every time you make soap but the method of making it remains the same

Olive Oil - 460 grams
Rice Bran Oil - 600 grams
Coconut Oil - 440 grams
Rain water - 570 mls
Lye (caustic soda) - 230 grams
Essential or fragrant oil (optional)

Temperature conversion calculator http://www.onlineconversion.com/temperature.htm 
WARNING
If you are new to soap making, be warned, it should never be attempted when children or animals are around. The lye (caustic soda) you will use, burns, and if you spill it on skin you need to wash it off immediately under running water or vinegar. If you drop it on the floor or bench top, wipe it up straight away as it will burn a hole. When you mix the lye with water, even though it's not on the stove, it will heat up considerably and burn if you drop any on yourself or splash it in your eyes. There are also fumes. When you mix the lye with the water, fumes will come off it. Make sure you mix your lye in a well ventilated room.

Many soap makers wear latex gloves, goggles and a mask. I don't as I know what I'm doing and I'm very careful. Please use these safeguards while you're learning to make soap. When you're experienced, you might be able to dispense with them.

Are you still with me after that warning? Soap making is a simple process that is made difficult by using lye (caustic soda). There is absolutely NO WAY to make soap from scratch without using lye. If you make sure you're alone when making soap, if you have all your ingredients measured out and have a clean and clear work area, you shouldn't have any problems. The entire process should take about 30 minutes. BTW, the process of soapmaking - saponification - neutralises the lye and by the time the soap is cured, no lye remains in the soap.

METHOD
Lay out the newspaper over your work area.

Grease your moulds. 
Put on your safety gear.

Measure and weigh all your ingredients.

Weigh all your oils and place them in a saucepan.

Measure out the water and leave it in your measuring jug.

Measure out the lye into a small bowl.

Clip the thermometer onto the side of the saucepan and place on low heat on the stove. Slowly heat the oils to 50 degrees Celsius (122 F).

With the water already in the jug, carefully pour in the lye and stir gently until fully dissolved. Stand back a bit as there will be fumes coming up from this mix and it will heat up.

Now you need to have the oil at 50C and the lye at 50C (122F). When they're the same temperature, carefully pour the lye water into the oils and avoid splashing it.

Start mixing. You can either use a spoon and stir for about 20 minutes or use a stick blender and mix for about 5 - 10 minutes, making sure your blender doesn't overheat. I use an old Mixmaster (KitchenAid) as it has a very low setting that doesn't splatter. It gently stirs and reaches trace within 5 or 6 minutes. Don't use a hand beater and it splashes too much and the soap is still caustic at this stage.

TRACE
Trace is the sign you look for that the soap has become stable and is ready to be poured into a mould. Before you reach trace, the surface of the mixture will be smooth. When you reach trace, slight ripples will form on the surface and remain there. The mix should be thick, but pourable.

This is what the mix looks like when you've reached trace. Notice how there are ripple staying on the surface.

If you're going to add fragrance, add it when you reach trace and give it a good mix. Then pour the mixture into the greased mould. I use a resin cake form that I bought for $2 at the dollar shop. You can also use plastic ice block trays, milk cartons or any plastic shape. Make sure you grease it - I use cooking spray, and if you're using a milk carton, make sure it's absolutely clean.

If you want to colour your soap you should research this yourself as I've never coloured my soap. Food colouring is unstable and not considered suitable, you'll need to buy soap dye or use natural powders like turmeric, cinnamon or cocoa.

Once the soap is in the mould, cover it with a towel so it cools down slowly.

The next morning, or about 15 hours later, release the soap from the mould and cut it into whatever shape you desire.

I add nothing to my soaps, but I do stamp them with a plain old rubber stamp. And I don't fiddle with the shape, I just cut them into blocks with a sharp knife. I like my soap to look handmade, but many soap makers fashion their soaps to look very professional and store bought. You do what you want to do.
Place the cakes of soap on a drying rack in an area they can stay in for a couple of weeks. Turn the soap over every day to allow it to dry out evenly. I cure my soaps for about six weeks before using them. The drier they are when you use them, the longer they last. You could use your soap after a week or so, but when it gets wet it will go soft and won't last long. It's better to cure them for a few weeks. This batch made 12 hefty blocks of soap.

You can also use your soap to pour into loofahs that have been cut into disks. Just wrap the bottom of the loofah in a small piece of plastic wrap so the hot soap doesn't run through.

The next morning, or when it's set, just tidy up the top with a sharp knife and allow the loofah soaps to cure for a few weeks.

ADDITION: I forgot to add something about soap calculators. When you want to try a new recipe with different oils, you'll need to run the recipe through a soap calculator to give you the correct ratios of oils, water and lye. This is the one I use: http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/soapcalculator.htm Just fill in the weight of the oil you'll use and it will calculate your lye and water for you (for the recipe above we used 1.5 litres). This will give you the exact amount of lye and water you need to add. Then make the soap as above.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've used tonic water to get out carpet stains.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I wonder if a bottle of carbonated water would work just as good. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Zoe???


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


What an adventure. Will certainly pray for you and your family.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I got great news today!!!

Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Its feeling much better. I am being good and staying off it. It's getting better every day but of course, not nearly fast enough lol.
> 
> Gigi


I hope it continues to improve, at least you have a good excuse for sitting knitting ! Make the most of it and spoil yourself with a little 'me' time. It is amazing how a sense of humour can help you through, better to have the cup half full than half empty ! Take care of yourself, just remember if love could heal you would be well already as I am sure you are loved by many


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just checking in quickly- Fale and I are off shortly to stay with the nephew who has the new baby. Hopefully we will go past an ATM so I can get some money- I have only NZ dollars which is not much use! Just going for a shower, to freshen up- another cold morning but it looks sunny- Hope all well- I have not even tried to look- there being another 11 pages above what I have read! I did see that Southern Gal has been having computer problems - hope the new set up goes well, Hugs and God Bless all round!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ROFLMAO... I can just picture this in my brain.. too funny.. I always wore shorts or skorts when I had to leave the house, my last brace went from my crotch to just past my ankle.. it weighed a ton and I was in that thing for 6 months had to sleep in it also.. I hated that thing.. LOL. My late DH offered to hang it on the wall, said he thought I might get lonely for it.. ROFL.. instead I took my torch and cut it into small pieces.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh I wish I could have done that to mine, much more satisfying that putting it in the rubbish bin lol, thanks for making me smile at the thought of it!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I guess my page picked up on "carbonated," because I got an ad for Coca Cola! LOL
> 
> I have used vinegar to get stains out of carpet--love my vinegar and baking soda, too. That reminds me...I need to get some vinegar and spray down the front windows. They're pretty grimy from the winter.


Someone mentioned about using vinegar for weeds, is it used neat or diluted does any one know please? I am not keen on using chemicals especially having dogs etc to stay


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Crazy as it sounds I was considering doing just that but she wouldn't even come near the bathroom and I was too pooped to try and drag her there! DH said he will get her bathed tonight for me.



jknappva said:


> LOL!! Just stick her in the shower with you...a 2fer! ROFL at that picture!!
> JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just made the decision today that I will be coming. Now to figure out final arrangements. Looking forward to meeting people face to face. It is awesome to have a common ground interest in our knitting and love of family and people.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

melyn said:


> regarding the flour treatment for burns, please check this out b4 trying it. I seem to remember it being mentioned b4 somewhere on KP and its not true, I am almost sure it causes more damage, somewhere in the back of my mind alarm bells are ringing very loudly, lyn x


I have just checked with http://www.snopes.com/medical/homecure/flourburns.asp
It is false, this started the rounds in 2011
Oops I have just caught up with posts and realise it has been answered a few times


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WhooHoo!!!! You've made it through....well after the next one. You go girl!


Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne told me she uses it neat.


dollyclaire said:


> Someone mentioned about using vinegar for weeds, is it used neat or diluted does any one know please? I am not keen on using chemicals especially having dogs etc to stay


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Someone mentioned about using vinegar for weeds, is it used neat or diluted does any one know please? I am not keen on using chemicals especially having dogs etc to stay


You use the vinegar undiluted and pour directly on the plant/weed you wish to get rid of. It goes into the soil and burns the roots. After a week, you can thoroughly rinse this area with water and repeat this a day or two later. The earth is then ready for grass seed or whatever you wish to grow there. 
This vinegar weed control thingy is great for those dandylions and other weeds/grass that grow in the sidewalk cracks or between patio stones. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dinner is over and everything was yummy - the potatoes could have been a little more done so next time I think I will zap them in the micro for a couple of minutes - boneless skinless chicken breasts ( 1 1/2) I thawed them out this morning and marinated them in Kraft toasted sesame seed dressing. Red potatoes, broccoli,mushrooms, yellow and zucchini squash, red bell pepper and green onions. Medium heat on the gas barbque- 10 minutes a side for the chicken and - high and med for the veggies for the full 20 minutes... I kind of went back and forth but the potatoes really need to be parboiled or microwaved first. I just stirred the veggies with a big wooden spoon and dressed them after I brought them in and put them in a bowl with some Parmesan cheese and melted butter with a little garlic. Will do this again!!!!!!!!!


That looks delishious , I will have to try it when I get home.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Pup what great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will be on the mend before you know it. Just knowing that the treatment will be over soon has got to make you feel better!!!!!! I'm jumping for joy (and that is not a pretty sight!) luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> You use the vinegar undiluted and pour directly on the plant/weed you wish to get rid of. It goes into the soil and burns the roots. After a week, you can thoroughly rinse this area with water and repeat this a day or two later. The earth is then ready for grass seed or whatever you wish to grow there.
> This vinegar weed control thingy is great for those dandylions and other weeds/grass that grow in the sidewalk cracks or between patio stones. Zoe


Thanks Zoe and Gwen, I will be out tomorrow with my sprayer filled with vinegar! Well if it is not raining that is lol I will have to leave some dandelions for the rabbits to eat or I will not be popular with them lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope you're having fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> That looks delishious , I will have to try it when I get home.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Pup what great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will be on the mend before you know it. Just knowing that the treatment will be over soon has got to make you feel better!!!!!! I'm jumping for joy (and that is not a pretty sight!) luv-AZ


What wonderful news, you must be on cloud nine, enjoy the view !


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations pup lover, that is wonderful.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

bobglory, I do hope you feel better! What an awful time you've had!! Get lots of rest and I hope BIL feels better soon!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Liz, I'd been wondering if things were okay with you all. Glad to see you again.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for asking. Everything's okay....just have a lot of things on the go right now and not much time for the computer. DH has been up and down. I took him to the Victorian Order of Nurses Friday to see about enrolling him in the senior's day program. He starts there on Wednesday so that will give me a day to do necessary things I couldn't do otherwise. Also have renovations on the go. Hopefully, we'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

What a great pic of such a pretty little girl!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> we've missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I missed all you girls/guys too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is fantastic news....now we'll really party at Sam's!!



Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


That is great news. I'm joining you in the happy dance.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

OMGosh!!!
How could anyone who's competent to work in an oncology dept. make this kind of error? Perhaps you'd better confirm this with another opinion.

I'd hate for a tragedy to arise from this kind of an error in the other direction, Pup.

I'm thrilled for you but there's a niggle in the back of my mind that frightens me.
Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

When dr and i first discussed treatments it was all very confusing for mom also as she was there to. Once the correct course of treatment was decided upon I asked two different nurses to verify length of time they both said 12 treatments. Today dr.pulled bothcharts and if I had been doing pills only would have been until November, as I have been getting double dosed with pills and iv drugs next one is the last one! Yes will be celebrating at Sams and for the rest of the summer!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Home Depot owns the ChemDry carpet cleaning company so you can only get it from Home Depot.com
> 
> I wish Lowes carried it!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Really.. how weird that they let Amazon carry it then.. have seen it on other sites also.. but expensive at like $23 for one?? OUCH! LOL.. this so sucks..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


Oh she is precious.. you are one lucky grandmother to have not one but two precious baby girls, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

folks it is only Monday and we are nearing 100 pages! We are a chatty bunch this week!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, pup lover! I'm joining you and Snoopy in the happy dance!

Thoughts and prayers to those of you in need. I hope you are able to keep a positive outlook and that things will improve quickly.

I have what my family used to say is champagne taste on a beer budget!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne: How's your mom? Were you able to get the xray todaY? We've had rain off and on since late afternoon.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Joining you in the Happy Dance.. YIPPPPPEEEEEEEE


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Someone mentioned about using vinegar for weeds, is it used neat or diluted does any one know please? I am not keen on using chemicals especially having dogs etc to stay


I put mine in a spray bottle straight up.. LOL.. wanted those suckers gone.. it worked especially when the heat of the day hit them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne: How's your mom? Were you able to get the xray todaY? We've had rain off and on since late afternoon.


No, she hasn't been out of her bed all day.. this front coming in is knocking both our socks off. I've done very little today.. had so much I hoped to do.. but have just "been" moved from bed, to chair to recliner, back to bed, to chair.. ROFL.. couldn't nap, just uncomfortable even after meds.. will dose up good tonight for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


Bravo!!!!! I'm so glad to hear this and celebrate with you. That is great news!!!!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

What wonderful news. Hope you have a great summer.



Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. Everything's okay....just have a lot of things on the go right now and not much time for the computer. DH has been up and down. I took him to the Victorian Order of Nurses Friday to see about enrolling him in the senior's day program. He starts there on Wednesday so that will give me a day to do necessary things I couldn't do otherwise. Also have renovations on the go. Hopefully, we'll be back to normal soon.


How wonderful to see you on here. I can't believe you are here as it was just yesterday I was thinking of you and Southern Gal and here you both are.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is fantastic news....now we'll really party at Sam's!!


Amen to that! Can't think of a better reason.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> folks it is only Monday and we are nearing 100 pages! We are a chatty bunch this week!


I know, I came back on and 83, now 84 pages!!!! Oops. I made it 85. :x :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, so I'm finally ready for the company. I can't believe how clean I can get things and how quickly I can mess them up again. Bought some yarn today and now I need some size 7 dp needles. Can't believe I have almost every size but 7 :? :-( :roll: 
Another trip to the store......

DH will be gone to the concert hall to practice his concert for the Jazz Festival tomorrow, but should be back by the time the company gets here.

Lurker, hope you have a wonderful time visiting the baby & family with Fale.

I know I have only been off a short time but missed soooo much.

Bob Glory, my goodness dear. That was a nightmare trip both ways. So sorry to hear about your BIL and then your excruciating pain you have been going through. Hope you are not in as much pain. My mother was allergic to her meds too and her legs swelled so much that the skin broke. Scary thing to have happen. I do hope they get him straightened around and am sure they will, but tell your SIL to have the name of that drug memorized because they tried to give it to my mom again and thank goodness my sister was there to tell them NO!!!! Big Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks budasha - as soon as I can get lexi over here I will get a picture of him on here.

sam



budasha said:


> Sam, congratulations, Grandpa. I haven't been on for a while and just saw that Heidi has safely delivered Bentley. Wonderful news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey folks. Since finishing the yard/mowing I now have a sinus headache so I'm calling it a night extra early. Won't be surprised to see 100 pages by morning. LOL Going to sit through one massage in the chair then hit the hay. Crazy lawn mower really jarred my back a good bit today. Of course I also was moveing a bunch of lumber in front of DH's shop and that sure didn't help. But, he was so appreciative that I had finished the mowing and started cleaning the area in front of his shop. Figured it was the least I could do with him out working so hard. Oh well, I'm rattling on when I said I'd call it a night. Hugs and healing thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey folks. Since finishing the yard/mowing I now have a sinus headache so I'm calling it a night extra early. Won't be surprised to see 100 pages by morning. LOL Going to sit through one massage in the chair then hit the hay. Crazy lawn mower really jarred my back a good bit today. Of course I also was moveing a bunch of lumber in front of DH's shop and that sure didn't help. But, he was so appreciative that I had finished the mowing and started cleaning the area in front of his shop. Figured it was the least I could do with him out working so hard. Oh well, I'm rattling on when I said I'd call it a night. Hugs and healing thoughts to everyone.


No more talk about me over doing things.. LOL.. get some rest kiddo, I worry about you!! We can chat tomorrow!! {{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she looks like one happy soul.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all need a day like this sometimes - and yes - there is always tomorrow.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I have had a pretty non-productive day.... for some reason I just can't concentrate on any one thing. I think I have turned off my computer and come back in and turned it back on a dozen times.... sat down twice to knit and didn't like the look of anything I had in reach. Not in the mood to work---work in the office - bills, reconciling bank statements, etc. The bed got made and the dishwasher emptied - cleaned up after DH had lunch and got chicken out to thaw...... cooking dinner and cleaning up after may be the end of my accomplishments today ha ha!! Oh well there will be another chance tomorrow right??????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I always like home depot when I was living in seattle - they were much friendlier than lowes.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I think it is interesting to hear how stores act differently from place to place. Where I live, Lowe's has proven to be rude and unhelpful, while Home Depot has been nicer and more helpful. I think location must make a difference in many companies. Now, I don't use carpet cleaner so I can't comment on the price increase, but I know that happens with many companies. It is a bummer, but people will either pay the new price or find something else. I dread it when the Bona I use on my floors goes up. And I can only get it at Lowe's! Walmart sometimes carries it, but never when I look.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In my experience. Heathrow is not an easy airport to run through....we were always maneuvering around the many stores. We're used to O'Hare where long runs from one gate to another are not uncommon---and the hallways are such that you could sprint through them if you need to do so. Not that I would want to do that either. Or flight back from London was cut a little short and we got to the gate just as it began boarding! So sorry you had to go through this and that the camera and photo memories were taken.


Something I liked very much about the English airports is that the employees at all levels were so polite.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - who is the smiling boy in your avatar.
> 
> sam


NOTE: evidently I didn't look very closely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you june - brush it back and go. I actually spend more time on my beard than I do on my hair.

sam



jknappva said:


> I have to say he spends more time on his hair than I do on mine. Mine's not quite as short as Gwen has hers but it's arrow straight....so it's comb and go for me...I only have to look at it long enough to comb it...the rest of the day, everyone else has to suffer from seeing it!
> LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was warm out today - have no idea what it is to be tomorrow.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Kathy - love the yarn and the shawl pattern..can't wait to see it made up. What do you have planned for the purple?
> 
> Sam - take it easy out on the lawnmower--heavy heat coming your way. We had it here today. Great day to be at the Field Museum to see Sue the dinosaur and visit with DD before she had to catch the train back down to Springfield.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news pup lover - however if it were me I would suddenly come down with severe trust and doubt issues - how can anyone make a mistake with something like that - they are playing with human life.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

straight out of the bottle dollyclaire.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Someone mentioned about using vinegar for weeds, is it used neat or diluted does any one know please? I am not keen on using chemicals especially having dogs etc to stay


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah pacer - the more the merrier.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


I have a bakers cyst that ruptured many years ago. When I went to the ortho guy he diagnosed it as a pulled tendon and I kept waiting for it to improve. It did not and my gp figured out what it was. She said that they are filled with a caustic fluid. No wonder it is so agonizing. I had been visiting in the hospital when it ruptured and I thought I would have to try to crawl to the car. But that caused me to get a cordless phone because it was taking me twenty rings to get out of the chair to answer the phone. Borrowed a crutch from my neighbor to help me get around.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Just want to thank everyone for the concern you've shown during my _very_ self-absorbed weekend. Saturday was horrible, but woke Sunday morning with a much, much lower temp, and felt very weak, but very much improved! Went to work today, and it wasn't good, but it was doable. Temp still low tonight, so I think I'm finally on the mend. Now, let's put this subject to bed, shall we?

Marianne, I am soo happy about Ben's good news!
Jynx, I'm excited that you're back, and hope you continue to take care of yourself.
Gigi, I want to say I sympathize with your knee issues (I've had 13 procedures on my knees), and love the humor with which you told your story.
To all of my knitting porn star siblings, I just love you!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> When dr and i first discussed treatments it was all very confusing for mom also as she was there to. Once the correct course of treatment was decided upon I asked two different nurses to verify length of time they both said 12 treatments. Today dr.pulled bothcharts and if I had been doing pills only would have been until November, as I have been getting double dosed with pills and iv drugs next one is the last one! Yes will be celebrating at Sams and for the rest of the summer!!


Then congratulations and cheers are definitely the order of the day: HIP! HIP! HOORAY!!!! as the Sisterhood does it's screaming and happy dance routines for all the world to see and applaud!!!!!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


Beautiful, little one, you have a beautiful family, :-D


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't want to rain on Pup lover's parade, Sam, but that sure seems awfully scary to have that huge a discrepancy in needed treatment time.

I keep cringing every time I think of it. Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Since we all like sunset photos...here are two from beautiful Door County, Wisconsin (Sister Bay)...such a pretty place.


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Who knew, indeed! This needs to be broadcast!


http://www.snopes.com/medical/homecure/flourburns.asp


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


Wonderful! That is such good news!

Gigi


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

melyn said:


> regarding the flour treatment for burns, please check this out b4 trying it. I seem to remember it being mentioned b4 somewhere on KP and its not true, I am almost sure it causes more damage, somewhere in the back of my mind alarm bells are ringing very loudly, lyn x


You're right. Check snopes.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Chatty bunch, indeed! Wasn't able to read strong this beijing as they called me before nine to get a load from Normal going to Princeton, In. When I finished, I called my DD2 who is vacationing in Santa Claus, IN which is about 50 miles, to see if they wanted to drive over to Evansville for supper. So met them and had a nice meal. They are enjoying the waterpark and amusement park there. Staying at a campground and she has nothing but good things to say about all three places. It rained here after I delivered and there were severe weather warnings. At least three major accidents on the interstates here. Glad I am parked for the night.

Hopefully I have not forgotten anyone whose posts I wanted to comment on. If so, blame CRAFT. I hadn't been taking notes but started to as there was too many things to remember.

Kathy-love the shawl pattern and yarn. Those are two of the most beautiful sunset pix i've seen.

AZSticks-your backyard patio is lovely. Would love to have bbqs out there. Thanks for the exercise link. Need to write some of those down and do them.

Gigi-oh, I hope your knee is feeling much better. We all overdo at times. Hope your BIL starts to get better. So much at one time for one family. At least you have kept your sense of humor. Continued prayers for you all. OMG, I drove by Newark Penn Station once! What a place. And it was just after H Sandy. Don't ever want to go there again. And you probably go in and out of there often. 

Marianne-hope you get Mom seen soon. I know about days when you feel like you can hardly move. Prayers for you all there.

Kaye-safe travels for hubby. Long trip to Houston and back. Do they get him a return load? 

Charlotte-Pontuf will be more comfortable for the summer with the haircut. I too thought the HD thing might be a typo but that is awful to jump that much. Hope you find a replacement cleaner.

Spider-restless nights are part of my life, too. Can't take sleep aids so do the best I can. Hopefully you will find something that works. I need to go to bed when I am tired but don't want to wake up too early. So I stay up. Vicious circle.

Ceili- good to hear that you are feeling better. Prayers sent your way for more improvement. Want to see you at Sam's. 

Dawn-such good news! I am also doing the happy dance with you.

That's all my notes. If I missed anyone, please know that when I read your post, I probably sent up a prayer or smiles at something you wrote. 

Sam, give Bentley a hug from me. Can't wait to see him.

See you all tomorrow,

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh My, Gigi - you have been through a storm & a half!! Many prayers and best wishes being sent to you and your family and to your sister and her husband & family.


Thank you! I appreciate it as will my sister. We all could use a few weeks on an air conditioned tropical island lol.

Gigi


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good night all.
Been crocheting for awhile, but calling it quits for the night.
Going to visit a friend tomorrow u til Wed, will be way behind when I get home. Have a great day all tomorrow, take care. No falls, don't work to hard. Always another day.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

nittergma said:


> bobglory, I do hope you feel better! What an awful time you've had!! Get lots of rest and I hope BIL feels better soon!


Thank you, i am getting there. DH has me on couch arrest lol.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

pacer said:


> What an adventure. Will certainly pray for you and your family.


Thank you pacer. I am a big believer in prayer. I could do with a bit less adventure though lol.

Gigi


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, you go girl. We claim the victory, YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good night to all that are going to bed early! I may not be too far behind myself! Until tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


She's a little doll!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Quite tired, but I did Finnish my toe-up sock, Yaaaaaaaaaa. And did not have a problem,  so will turn in for the night. Pray for blessings for all and thanksgiving for answered prayer. Until tomorrow,


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Omigosh!! Gigi, you can make the most horrendous happening sound like an adventure and FUNNY!! Bless your heart!!!
> When I was growing up in a VERY small village, our minister's wife started across the road and, I guess the elastic in the waist of her undies had become loose, because her panties slipped all the way down to her ankles...Of course, the daily Greyhound bus was coming down the road right before she crossed so a lot of passengers saw what happened. She calmly stepped out of them and kept walking like nothing had happened....She was definitely a woman to admire!!
> JuneK


Ohhhhh my! That is too funny!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

mjs said:


> I have a bakers cyst that ruptured many years ago. When I went to the ortho guy he diagnosed it as a pulled tendon and I kept waiting for it to improve. It did not and my gp figured out what it was. She said that they are filled with a caustic fluid. No wonder it is so agonizing. I had been visiting in the hospital when it ruptured and I thought I would have to try to crawl to the car. But that caused me to get a cordless phone because it was taking me twenty rings to get out of the chair to answer the phone. Borrowed a crutch from my neighbor to help me get around.


I truly feel your pain mjs. It hurt so bad I would not have been surprised to see that my knee had given birth lol.

Gigi


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


WOW!!!!! This is fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Just want to thank everyone for the concern you've shown during my _very_ self-absorbed weekend. Saturday was horrible, but woke Sunday morning with a much, much lower temp, and felt very weak, but very much improved! Went to work today, and it wasn't good, but it was doable. Temp still low tonight, so I think I'm finally on the mend. Now, let's put this subject to bed, shall we?
> 
> Marianne, I am soo happy about Ben's good news!
> Jynx, I'm excited that you're back, and hope you continue to take care of yourself.
> ...


Thank you Ceili. Are your knees okay now?

Gigi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And aren't dictionaries wonderful...I often ignore spell check...do NOT depend on it!
> JuneK


My spelling thing is great becuase all it does is give the words- no meanings as it is not a dictionary and therefore is a size that can kept in the drawer next to my desk and I don't have hundreds of pages to go through.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Shirley, thank you!
> 
> I have one of those knee immobilizer things but it's such a pain. It keeps slipping down around my ankle. Those things don't allow for chubby thighs.
> 
> ...


Be grateful for a DH who is making you be good! He is right though afterall failing to rest it is a sure way to ensure that it doesn't improve. Think of all the knitting you can do in the meantime. 
I was reading one of Stephanie Pearl? (forgotten the rest of her name) and she wondered how many knitters have secretly wished that they would get something wrong with their leg so they would be forced to keep off their feet for 6 weeks so they could knit and not need to worry about anything else they should be doing? I laughed becuase I knew just what she meant! However I know that if it actually happened I would feel differently, especially if it was painful as well. That would be the very time I would decide that the house just had to be cleaned- usually I ignore it but if I couldn't do it suddenly I would decide it needed doing.

Stepahnie Pearl-McPhee! just came to me.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Gigi-oh, I hope your knee is feeling much better. We all overdo at times. Hope your BIL starts to get better. So much at one time for one family. At least you have kept your sense of humor. Continued prayers for you all. OMG, I drove by Newark Penn Station once! What a place. And it was just after H Sandy. Don't ever want to go there again. And you probably go in and out of there often.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


I only go to Newark Penn when I am taking the train to or from visiting my family out of state. The sights I have seen there are unbelievable. I lived in NYC for eleven years back in the day and used to have to ride the NYC subway so I don't shock easy, but lets just say Newark Penn doesn't disappoint lol.

What I wonder is how many people saw my Hunchback of Norte Dame impression while I was navigating to the cab, went home and said to their family "you won't believe what I saw at the station tonight....." LOL

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> Be grateful for a DH who is making you be good! He is right though afterall failing to rest it is a sure way to ensure that it doesn't improve. Think of all the knitting you can do in the meantime.
> I was reading one of Stephanie Pearl? (forgotten the rest of her name) and she wondered how many knitters have secretly wished that they would get something wrong with their leg so they would be forced to keep off their feet for 6 weeks so they could knit and not need to worry about anything else they should be doing? I laughed becuase I knew just what she meant! However I know that if it actually happened I would feel differently, especially if it was painful as well. That would be the very time I would decide that the house just had to be cleaned- usually I ignore it but if I couldn't do it suddenly I would decide it needed doing.


I too have secretly wished. NOW I know why Mom used to say "be careful what you wish for" lol. I saw a cobweb in the corner near the ceiling and it drove me to distraction lol.

Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.

sam

So.....here we still are at Harborview......no transfer today and we are now told it could even be as long as Thursday.....BUT ALL IS NOT BAD NEWS!!! Andy had a wonderful Fathers Day with his children and hugged and hugged Adrienne and Addison. It made our hearts melt the way he interacted with those beautiful children. (can tell this is grandma huh?) He said Addisons name and told Adrienne that he was "OK" He was told his sister Theresa was leaving for Ohio on Monday and he nodded that he understood and gave her a fierce hug.

I dropped Theresa off at the Airport at noon and went on nup to Harborview to be with Michelle for the transfer and was told that wasn't going to happen. When I arrived they had Andrew in a wheelchair for a ride outside in the sunshine. he so enjoyed that.

Later after a nap Andy walked around the nurses station and was told he was a ROCKSTAR because of his walking and talking. He pushed the nurses call button by himself and said "I need the red lady to come help me." It was awesome! the button for the nurse is RED. soooo....................

Before I left he called me "MOMMA" (his name for me) and told me my favorite color was green> (which it is) HOW AWESOME IS THAT???! He often pulls Michelle into his side for a kiss or a hug. 

so thank you!!!! all for you prayers for a MIRACLE...as it is happening before our very eyes. Love and God Bless you all...Momma


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have been seriously thinking about getting my old foofy fella shaved, too...he gets hot and his hair is very thick (he's half Maine ****). The other two Boys are short hairs, so they just manage to shed plenty on their own.
> 
> There is a lady who posts on KP who spins dog hair, but I can't remember who that is...it's doable, I know, and I think it has to be combined with wool in order for it to work. I'm sure there's info out there, too.


Your granddaughter has grown up very quickly! :-D :-D :-D

I too was going to comment on the lady who spins dofg fur- she had a topic recently showing some of the hair she had spun. But I too hav e no idea who it was. but you could try a search above


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you joy - I would not only be screaming my head off - I would have the people in power up there telling me how something like this could happen. the right hand knoweth not what the left hand does.

sam



jheiens said:


> I didn't want to rain on Pup lover's parade, Sam, but that sure seems awfully scary to have that huge a discrepancy in needed treatment time.
> 
> I keep cringing every time I think of it. Ohio Joy


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Bob Glory, my goodness dear. That was a nightmare trip both ways. So sorry to hear about your BIL and then your excruciating pain you have been going through. Hope you are not in as much pain. My mother was allergic to her meds too and her legs swelled so much that the skin broke. Scary thing to have happen. I do hope they get him straightened around and am sure they will, but tell your SIL to have the name of that drug memorized because they tried to give it to my mom again and thank goodness my sister was there to tell them NO!!!! Big Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


Thank you. You are so right! We learned two years ago how proactive we needed to be when my Mom was ill. It's unbelievable. They are so specialized nowadays that it seems no one is interested in treating the whole person, just the body area they specialize in. As awful as that was, its prepared us well. I think the drug name is branded into my sisters her brain lol.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Quite tired, but I did Finnish my toe-up sock, Yaaaaaaaaaa. And did not have a problem,  so will turn in for the night. Pray for blessings for all and thanksgiving for answered prayer. Until tomorrow,


I'd love to see a picture.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Prayers, hugs and healing wishes on the way.

Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right on gigi - we would all like to see a picture.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I'd love to see a picture.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I hope it continues to improve, at least you have a good excuse for sitting knitting ! Make the most of it and spoil yourself with a little 'me' time. It is amazing how a sense of humour can help you through, better to have the cup half full than half empty ! Take care of yourself, just remember if love could heal you would be well already as I am sure you are loved by many


Thank you Dolly. I have to admit, I am taking advantage of the knitting time lol.

Gigi


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Over here apparently we are told not to take Melatonin for more than 5 days without a break- didn't say how long a break so it may be that one night is enough. But I gather it is not meant to be used to send to you to sleep every night but to get you into the habit of sleeping at night and then in theory you should keep sleeping!


Melatonin is a hormone and as such has some ramifications if used consistently(may be estrogenic) I did experience vag. bleeding or spotting while taking it regularly under physician supervision. It is used primarily to regulate the cycles to respond to the light when changing locales. Pilots and those who travel use it to avoid jet lag. Exposure to ten to fifteen minutes of early morning sun combined with exercise in the Am
helps to enhance the effect. Jynx insomnia is often a sequel to surgical procedures involving general anesthesia. It will work itself out once you resume your regular activities. If anything some mild antihistamines may induce better sleep. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK my sister posted this for me on my FB page and I am going to share it with all my knittin sisters and brothers-
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/ten-hand-and-shoulder-exercises-for-knitters.html#.Ub8QzDi0Ni4.facebook


Those look good- my neck and shoulders are my problem area so will give them a go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Omigosh!! Gigi, you can make the most horrendous happening sound like an adventure and FUNNY!! Bless your heart!!!
> When I was growing up in a VERY small village, our minister's wife started across the road and, I guess the elastic in the waist of her undies had become loose, because her panties slipped all the way down to her ankles...Of course, the daily Greyhound bus was coming down the road right before she crossed so a lot of passengers saw what happened. She calmly stepped out of them and kept walking like nothing had happened....She was definitely a woman to admire!!
> JuneK


I had that happen a number of times as a child at school. Had many a pair held up by a safty pin. Forgot all about those experiences!

Gigi at tleast you weren't hit by a bus. We were always told to wear clean undies in case we were hit by a bus. Don't know why a bus rather a car. I had a friend who dashed out in the car in a flimsy nightie one morning to drop her daughter off- and the car broke down pre-mobile phone days. Had to walk down the main street of a small town to get to a phone


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> This should also work for those folks who sit at computers trying to catch up on forum pages! :-D :-D
> Carol (IL)


not sure how much of my shoulder and neck siffness is this and how much knitting as they tend to be done together!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Made it through a few pages, but now going to go shopping with MAryanne who is feeling lonely so coming to spend a couple of night. I think she thinks I am lonely! Everone really is chatty again, I had a large number of pages to catch up and haven't succeeded yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


Now that sure deserves a happy dance- how wonderful for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> 
> She got a call from her DH saying he didn't feel well and was going home sick from work. Fast forward one day and he is being put in the hospital with heart issues. We change our reservations and hop on a train for the 26 hour ride to her place. My stay there ends up being 2 weeks and he is finally out of the hospital but not doing well at all. They had put him on blood thinners.
> 
> ...


Oh my, I'm glad your BIL is doing better and your DS is doing well handling it all. I am glad you are able to have a sense of humor about your poor knee, a positive attitude and will definitely help you heal faster. 
Prayers aplenty winging your and your sister/bil's ways. 
Take it easy, knit, and reccoupe. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that sure deserves a happy dance- how wonderful for you.


YAY!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the next instalment in your Raven Chronicles. I have been following this with interest! I wonder if NanaCaren has visited those at the Tower of London?


We haven't been there yet, it is on the list. Jamie is doing a very good job of getting around. Once or twice she took the long around, then got a bit upset when I told here she could have take a shorter route. She has an agenda all picked out for today, not sure what it is she said I have to wait and see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go five - another pair of socks.

sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blueberry-waffle-socks


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check this out - why do I have such good taste on a beer income?
> 
> sam
> 
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1732/linnette/?utm_source=Fiesta+Stalkers&utm_campaign=bad57ae902-Free_Pattern_Thursday_Tagalong_Top_06_13_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_def3771de2-bad57ae902-19933733


That is some nice yarn, hmmm don't really need to be looking at more. Jamie frowned at me for looking at yarn yesterday, said we need to buy another suitcase to hold it if I bought any.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening to all: Another day and I'm caught up again. Not having nearly as many computer issues now. I hope it lasts. Gigi so sorry to hear of your travails, but keep that sense of humor whetted as it makes the experience more tolerable. So often difficult experiences come in threes. Prayers for you all. I am feeling some better if I don't spend too much time in one position. I am thinking that this is a combination of neuropathy and osteoarthritis now. Everyone is trying to be so helpful that I praise God for the friends that he has brought me. I just wish I could accomplish more work as my house has become a disaster. I am taking tomorrow off so maybe I can accomplish some of that. Puplover, I too am concerned re the discrepancy of your treatment although it certainly sounds great that you are finished and I am quite sure that you are greatly relieved. Please check with the oncologist who has calculated the doses once more to be sure. Halleluya if it is!!! I am continuing to put off all the referrals that my gp has arranged. I just don't want to see any doctors right now and I don't feel that they have anything to offer that would change anything really. Love to all. Prayers for Gigi, Maryanne, Ben and others who are undergoing challenges right now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> With peanut butter is about the only way I can eat a banana. I have no idea why, but if I eat just a banana, I get heartburn. If I put p.b. on it, it's fine. :shock:


I have to say I love your new avatar what sweetheart she is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gigi sending healing thoughts and energy your way.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


Very good surprise, makes me happy too, Puplover!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in quickly- Fale and I are off shortly to stay with the nephew who has the new baby. Hopefully we will go past an ATM so I can get some money- I have only NZ dollars which is not much use! Just going for a shower, to freshen up- another cold morning but it looks sunny- Hope all well- I have not even tried to look- there being another 11 pages above what I have read! I did see that Southern Gal has been having computer problems - hope the new set up goes well, Hugs and God Bless all round!


Have a wonderful time, both of you, admiring new babies!! More hugs, Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crazy as it sounds I was considering doing just that but she wouldn't even come near the bathroom and I was too pooped to try and drag her there! DH said he will get her bathed tonight for me.


Methinks Dogs are good mind-readers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> You use the vinegar undiluted and pour directly on the plant/weed you wish to get rid of. It goes into the soil and burns the roots. After a week, you can thoroughly rinse this area with water and repeat this a day or two later. The earth is then ready for grass seed or whatever you wish to grow there.
> This vinegar weed control thingy is great for those dandylions and other weeds/grass that grow in the sidewalk cracks or between patio stones. Zoe


Great idea, but just don't use near limestone as the acid might attack it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> regarding the flour treatment for burns, please check this out b4 trying it. I seem to remember it being mentioned b4 somewhere on KP and its not true, I am almost sure it causes more damage, somewhere in the back of my mind alarm bells are ringing very loudly, lyn x


I have heard the that as well. Personally I have always used vinegar and clod water. It saved me from having scars do to a very bad steam burn.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in quickly- Fale and I are off shortly to stay with the nephew who has the new baby. Hopefully we will go past an ATM so I can get some money- I have only NZ dollars which is not much use! Just going for a shower, to freshen up- another cold morning but it looks sunny- Hope all well- I have not even tried to look- there being another 11 pages above what I have read! I did see that Southern Gal has been having computer problems - hope the new set up goes well, Hugs and God Bless all round!


Good to hear from you. I have been playing catch up when I have time and the wifi is working. ((((((HUGS))))) to both you and Fale.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hope you're having fun!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbup:


Thank you, we are enjoying our mother daughter time very much. Of course Jamie is really liking the shopping, me :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> When dr and i first discussed treatments it was all very confusing for mom also as she was there to. Once the correct course of treatment was decided upon I asked two different nurses to verify length of time they both said 12 treatments. Today dr.pulled bothcharts and if I had been doing pills only would have been until November, as I have been getting double dosed with pills and iv drugs next one is the last one! Yes will be celebrating at Sams and for the rest of the summer!!


That is fantastic news.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Something I liked very much about the English airports is that the employees at all levels were so polite.


I find the samething.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That is wonderful news, every little mile stone is such a big step.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I can totally understand not wanting to start over again, it's difficult enough just to move locally let alone to a completely different country and to have to leave so much behind, especially Ringo and Rufus, but we are right with you, whatever you decide. hugs


Julie, I agree with Kaye, you have only just arrived and still have time to sort stuff out. It is complicated with his family over here and yours over there. If you were younger, not as big an issue, but you are not young anymore and your needs must be considered as well as Fale's needs. It is a big issue and scary when all complications are considered. I will be on Skype again later, after meeting so about 9pm if you would like to talk. I am a good listener. Heather


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good heavens 24 pages to read again. My things have been busy on here. I have had no internet all day or house phone.. lines faulty. Not happy. But i am back on now. Now to catch up..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Quite tired, but I did Finnish my toe-up sock, Yaaaaaaaaaa. And did not have a problem,  so will turn in for the night. Pray for blessings for all and thanksgiving for answered prayer. Until tomorrow,


Yah for finishing the sock- they are so good to knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I too have secretly wished. NOW I know why Mom used to say "be careful what you wish for" lol. I saw a cobweb in the corner near the ceiling and it drove me to distraction lol.
> 
> Gigi


And what would you normally do if you saw a cobweb? Normally I would ignore it but in your situation it would feel like it needed dealing with right away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> We had rain and hail during the night..
> I guess I am being a bit "deep" as C would say, or "mushy" as my DS's would comment.. but I just wanted to put into words how much I love this family of ours. I cannot wait to meet and hug those that are able to be at Sam's.. those that cannot, you will be missed but I know you will be with us in our hearts!
> Getting too emotional so I'm closing out for a bit.. LOL.. Be safe in all that you do.. Many Hugs, much Love and always, always in my heart and prayers...


Deep is good.. nothing wrong with that.  I am glad you are in a "good place" with things now. Good to hear about your mums pain medication... my mum has very bad osteo arhritis and was getting very bad grabbing pains in her hips and back to the point that she would sit down quick or fall. She is now on pain patches for that and wow what a difference. Much stronger and happier. Now to read on to see why you need to take your mum to hospital..? I hope your plants recover from the battering the rain did.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's been a rough six weeks. My sister came up for her annual visit. She was supposed to be here for a week and then I was going back with her for 10 days. Well, that WAS the plan. She got here and we had a blissful half day before the brown squishy stuff hit the fan.
> blood thinners.
> 
> I was so dazed with pain that I looked drunk. Suffice to say I fit right in with the rest of the homeless population milling about Newark Penn Station, which probably explains why no one, not even the tremendous police presence outside the station offered to help lol.
> ...


Good grief, you have had quite a time of it! Glad to hear BIL will be ok after all that. Your poor knee though!Will they end up doing some sort of surgery for it? Take care and rest... i think you deserve it. 
:shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your town is not exactly small- or should I say city?


We are a city of around 220,000. Plenty big enough. I dont even handle Melbourne very well let alone Sydney.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you so much Paula and Patches.
> 
> I have learned one thing the hard way.... Do not put the immobilizer on OVER lightweight stretchy knit pants, and if there is absolutely no alternative, be sure to ROLL up the pant leg of the side in question higher than the top strap of the immobilizer!
> 
> ...


Oh.... LOL. Thank goodness you have a great sense of humor !


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all - I'm back from Door County, Wisconsin!!! I have missed you all so very much. I didn't think I was attached to my "gadgets" as much as I am. It really bugged me that I couldn't follow last week's Tea Party. The hotel said they had WiFi but what they forgot to include was they had WiFi, when it worked - lol! Lets just say it didn't work very much. I got some fun photos that I will work on putting into a book on Shutterfly for all to see. We got home on Saturday night, returned the rental vehicle and we fell into bed at 10:00 p.m. I woke with an intense migraine and missed all of Father's Day. Luckily, DH was able to spend the day with his family, at a planned outing. I'm feeling better...still a little shaky but better all the same. I'm glad to be back...by the way, I already considered us all sisters and brothers. My only sibling is a brother who is 14 years older. I'm so happy to be part of this group


 :thumbup: Welcome back, no good about the migraine though


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Oh wow that is going to be beautiful Gottastch.
> 
> Gigi


It sure is. Too hard for me. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Sorry to feel greedy in asking for more prayers but this is a biggy: Dear husband's aunt and her husband (in Seattle) just found out that dear aunt's husband's cancer has returned in his lymph nodes and bones. He has been referred to the University of Washington. He has been in remission from his lung cancer for 5 years so all were stunned to hear this news. However you want to remember him...prayers...thoughts...whatever, it will be greatly appreciated. I don't know if he can win this battle but we all know what the power of prayer does. Thanks in advance!!!!! XOXOXO


On to it. Thoughts and prayers for them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Beautiful sunset Kathy!


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I changed my avatar again--this is my other GD. She'll be one in about three weeks.


So gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


Oh wow, wonderful, fantastic, exciting.. fabulous. Hurray for you. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


What wonderful news.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


"God works in mysterious ways his wonders to perform" and we will take every miracle we can get for sure! Keeping Andrew and his family, friends all in prayers here daily. Will tell you that some nights she will ask who Andrew is, (her nick-name for Daniel is David Andrew) She also gets confused when I don't have someone's given name, just their KP name.. sometimes her reaction makes me laugh so hard I cry.. I think the best one so far has been gottastitch.. ROFL.. she told me that no one would put that name on a sweet baby.. ROFL.. but she holds you all in prayers morning and night.. same as I do.. 
Love and God Bless you and yours Momma :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are a city of around 220,000. Plenty big enough. I dont even handle Melbourne very well let alone Sydney.


o its smaller than I thought then, thats not bad for someone who doesn't really like cities. They don't worry me- especially when they are the size of Adelaide. Which is just as well as we live in Adelaide itself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> "God works in mysterious ways his wonders to perform" and we will take every miracle we can get for sure! Keeping Andrew and his family, friends all in prayers here daily. Will tell you that some nights she will ask who Andrew is, (her nick-name for Daniel is David Andrew) She also gets confused when I don't have someone's given name, just their KP name.. sometimes her reaction makes me laugh so hard I cry.. I think the best one so far has been gottastitch.. ROFL.. she told me that no one would put that name on a sweet baby.. ROFL.. but she holds you all in prayers morning and night.. same as I do..
> Love and God Bless you and yours Momma :thumbup:


It would confuse her indeed. I doubt whether my MIL would cope with it either.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Deep is good.. nothing wrong with that.  I am glad you are in a "good place" with things now. Good to hear about your mums pain medication... my mum has very bad osteo arhritis and was getting very bad grabbing pains in her hips and back to the point that she would sit down quick or fall. She is now on pain patches for that and wow what a difference. Much stronger and happier. Now to read on to see why you need to take your mum to hospital..? I hope your plants recover from the battering the rain did.


pain patches? are they prescribed or OTC? I have the Osteo in my hip am waiting for insurance to go into effect in August to have surgery. They are not sure which they will do first, the hip or the knee.. LOL.. my right side took major abuse for many years of compensating for my left knee. Had the knee replaced 3 years ago, no problems with that now, so hopefully the next replacements will go as easily!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have managed to catch up. Don't know how long for. Maryanne ois needing to use my computer, probably fisnhed with it for tonight she think. But David borrowed her computer as it is much smalle rthan his, but we couldn't find his. Either he's taken to work so they can accesssit if needed or he has hidden it well. So sharing for a couple of days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Good to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I have managed to catch up. Don't know how long for. Maryanne ois needing to use my computer, probably fisnhed with it for tonight she think. But David borrowed her computer as it is much smalle rthan his, but we couldn't find his. Either he's taken to work so they can accesssit if needed or he has hidden it well. So sharing for a couple of days.


Hiding it is something Daniel would do.. LOL.. he hated when I "borrowed" his lap top. When I had my knee done, I couldn't sit at my PC, so he let me use his notebook, that was so small I don't know how he could use it, LOL. Odd that I received this lap top for my birthday that year.. ROFL.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> On the way Sam!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> pain patches? are they prescribed or OTC? I have the Osteo in my hip am waiting for insurance to go into effect in August to have surgery. They are not sure which they will do first, the hip or the knee.. LOL.. my right side took major abuse for many years of compensating for my left knee. Had the knee replaced 3 years ago, no problems with that now, so hopefully the next replacements will go as easily!


Durogesic fentanyl patches. They are for chronic pain and the doc has to get a government authority to give them. They are a controlled drug. Used often in frail elderly to help better quality of life with pain. I am sure your next replacements will be just as good as the last. Its amazing what they can replace nowa days. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Time for me to get off this. Am too tired. Have a good day and or sleep everyone.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Time for me to get off this. Am too tired. Have a good day and or sleep everyone.


Thank you Sugarsugar, have a wonderful day/ sleep also :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Durogesic fentanyl patches. They are for chronic pain and the doc has to get a government authority to give them. They are a controlled drug. Used often in frail elderly to help better quality of life with pain. I am sure your next replacements will be just as good as the last. Its amazing what they can replace nowa days. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I use the OTC Salon Pas works okay.. Mom cannot tolerate the patches at all.. Doctor said that it is because she is mainly bone and skin on her hips and back area... We have 4 cold packs that we alternate between the two of us.. ROFL.. sad to say that, also have 2 heating pads each.. LOL.. we are a set for sure.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :shock:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

MMMM Peanut butter and banana - I put this combo onto thin rice cackes. Yummy



dollyclaire said:


> There might be a different use of language here. In the Uk most cookers have a grill where you can toast bread. I put a whole banana still in its skin onto the grill pan and then put it under the heat. When it has been grilled for a few minutes I then turn it over and do the other side. We have also done them on the barbecue wrapped up in tinfoil or roast them in the oven. I have even heated them on top of the cooker in a non stick pan! I like the idea of cutting a few slits in them and inserting a piece of chocolate. Mmmm
> I wouldn't be surprised if you thought about putting peanut butter in Sam!!! Lol lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hiding it is something Daniel would do.. LOL.. he hated when I "borrowed" his lap top. When I had my knee done, I couldn't sit at my PC, so he let me use his notebook, that was so small I don't know how he could use it, LOL. Odd that I received this lap top for my birthday that year.. ROFL.


He just rang- he hid it. After all we might get burgled while he is away. So Maryanne now has it and so I have my computer back to myself.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


What wonderful news! Prayers stillcoming his way


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> He just rang- he hid it. After all we might get burgled while he is away. So Maryanne now has it and so I have my computer back to myself.


LOL... glad you both now have access!! Makes the day so much better :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dry camping is going out where there are no hook ups for water electricity etc. Some camping fishing areas are pretty remote with no facilities. Mirror to mirror RV park is when you are basically in a parking lot so close to the next trailer that you can hear them talking. Often places like that have pools, club houses and so on. We prefer to go somewhere quiet and full of nature.


Sounds like the camping I have done with my father, find a river or water hole and pitch a tent, have a small fire pit (fully protected), billy to boil tea in, flat metal piece to grill on, air mattress in tent to sleep on. Sometime catch fish for meals, go swimming to bath, big tree to hide behind for nature calls (shovel essential to bury this), secure eskies to store food in, no tv, no internet, lots of stars above at night. Quiet and peaceful. These areas are vanishing on coast, have to travel inland for a few hours now and in SE Qld, have to stick to designated camping areas in the national parks. While I miss doing this now, I don't miss being dinner for the insect life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning KTP! Feel rested and ready to get some stuff done this morning. It is a rainy day today; already thundering and off and on showers. Was going to make a trip to the store but since it isn't a critical need will let it go. Really don't feel like driving the truck anyway....LOL. Think today will be a good day to move ahead on some knitting.

Sam will definitely continue to pray for Andrew. Good to hear the progress made so far. 

Will keep the computer on and check back in from time to time. Hope everyone wakes to a wonderful day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning KTP! Feel rested and ready to get some stuff done this morning. It is a rainy day today; already thundering and off and on showers. Was going to make a trip to the store but since it isn't a critical need will let it go. Really don't feel like driving the truck anyway....LOL. Think today will be a good day to move ahead on some knitting.
> 
> Sam will definitely continue to pray for Andrew. Good to hear the progress made so far.
> 
> Will keep the computer on and check back in from time to time. Hope everyone wakes to a wonderful day.


It's been pouring down here since 7:15, Mom woke me at 5:30 :shock: I may try to nap in a bit.. was after midnight when I finally got into bed.. love mom but her late night wants and needs have to be moved up a bit earlier.. LOL.. 
Hoping for clear skies tomorrow, weather man says clear/partly cloudy, need a day to dry out.. LOL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bobglory such a story, prayers coming your way.

Gottastch prayers for you and your family.

If there is someone i have forgotten to mention its not intentional, I skimmed thru very quickly this morning to catch up. Please know you are all in my prayers every day. Have a hair appt today and must finish laundry and get it put away.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Bobglory such a story, prayers coming your way.
> 
> Gottastch prayers for you and your family.
> 
> If there is someone i have forgotten to mention its not intentional, I skimmed thru very quickly this morning to catch up. Please know you are all in my prayers every day. Have a hair appt today and must finish laundry and get it put away.


I need to make an appointment soon, my hair is turning into all curls again.. ROFL..


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Looks like an answered prayer, but still praying.
Consider it done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> right on gigi - we would all like to see a picture.
> 
> sam


OK, my first pair of socks toe up and dish cloth.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They look marvelous!!!



Patches39 said:


> OK, my first pair of socks toe up and dish cloth.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Signing off for the night still 30 pages behind and 5 days behind on digests. Will catch up before end of next KTP, I hope.

Healing energy to those who need it. Calming energy for those who need it. Energysing energy for those who need it.

Comforting hugs for those who need them.

Sam, pics please, if not up already.

Julie, take a special hug to help you deal with the situation with your love, Fale. I am generally online most nights after dinner, if you need an impartial listener at any time.

Those traveling, safe travels and come home destressed.

Heather


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> OK, my first pair of socks toe up and dish cloth.


love the socks!! my favorite pattern for dishcloths also :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Signing off for the night still 30 pages behind and 5 days behind on digests. Will catch up before end of next KTP, I hope.
> 
> Healing energy to those who need it. Calming energy for those who need it. Energysing energy for those who need it.
> 
> ...


have a good night, sweet dreams :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - overcast today, but the weather is supposed to be cooler today. 

I was so tired last night that I didn't do much of anything - I watched 2 or 3 YouTube videos to teach myself to "flick" with my right forefinger rather than "throw" which uses the entire right hand. More efficienta and less repetitive action so want to learn it before I have any signs of arthritis. I was doing pretty well by the time I went to bed - but now I will have to develop the discipline of it for it to come naturally.

Sam - think I'll take the waffle sock pattern to try to knit on the plane. I have some DK weight and size 5 needles so I'm hoping I can follow them along. The bear, the blanket, and the wingspan are just not airplane projects---can you see how I rationalize starting new projects?

Good day to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... glad you both now have access!! Makes the day so much better :thumbup: :thumbup:


A minor problem- we can't work out his password! Thought we knew it but he has changed it - and not using his normal ones either so can't guess them! and don't understand his prompt


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sounds like the camping I have done with my father, find a river or water hole and pitch a tent, have a small fire pit (fully protected), billy to boil tea in, flat metal piece to grill on, air mattress in tent to sleep on. Sometime catch fish for meals, go swimming to bath, big tree to hide behind for nature calls (shovel essential to bury this), secure eskies to store food in, no tv, no internet, lots of stars above at night. Quiet and peaceful. These areas are vanishing on coast, have to travel inland for a few hours now and in SE Qld, have to stick to designated camping areas in the national parks. While I miss doing this now, I don't miss being dinner for the insect life.


With your damper and the billy tea swung correctly? Not that I like billy tes- I'm not keen on tea becuase I don't like its bitterness and it is very strong in illy tea. Maryanne can't understand why I like coffee becuase she thinks it is much bitterer than tea. But as I tried to explain it is a different bitterness.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - overcast today, but the weather is supposed to be cooler today.
> 
> I was so tired last night that I didn't do much of anything - I watched 2 or 3 YouTube videos to teach myself to "flick" with my right forefinger rather than "throw" which uses the entire right hand. More efficienta and less repetitive action so want to learn it before I have any signs of arthritis. I was doing pretty well by the time I went to bed - but now I will have to develop the discipline of it for it to come naturally.
> 
> ...


I'm not a thrower, being left handed it's much easier for me to control the yarn with my left forefinger. I've heard that it's faster to throw, but with my knitting I am not worried about speed, it's a relaxing thing for me, also really helps with my RA. 
It's raining bucket fulls here, slacks up to a gentle mist then starts pouring again. My front lawn is a lake, LOL. Has caused good o'Arthur to visit big time. :thumbdown: Started pain meds as soon as I woke this morning :| I may have to try to nap while mom is sleeping. I'm sure with this weather she is not going to be able to get in the car again today. Will call the doctor and talk with his nurse about the problems getting her to the x-ray.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OK, my first pair of socks toe up and dish cloth.


Look good- both do but as a sock knitter they are what caught my attention.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam. Such encouraging news about Andrew! So many prayers answered.
And as for answered prayers, Puplover we are all so very happy for you! I did the happy dance in my sleep last night. Such wonderful news!

Well off to take Pontuf to the groomer. This is a new groomer, from a great recommendation and of course we interviewed her and inspected her shop. Our last groomer retired . She was our only groomer for both dogs (15 years for Clarence, 6 years for Pontuf). I think I will hang out there and knit while she works on him. Perhaps a picture later.

Have a fabulous day Puplover!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Patches great job!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Sam. Such encouraging news about Andrew! So many prayers answered.
> And as for answered prayers, Puplover we are all so very happy for you! I did the happy dance in my sleep last night. Such wonderful news!
> 
> Well off to take Pontuf to the groomer. This is a new groomer, from a great recommendation and of course we interviewed her and inspected her shop. Our last groomer retired . She was our only groomer for both dogs (15 years for Clarence, 6 years for Pontuf). I think I will hang out there and knit while she works on him. Perhaps a picture later.
> ...


I love our groomer, I need to take the three in for nails and baths, Toot's could use a good cut also, I've been trying but Stacy does it so much better, LOL.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


How wonderful...I'm doing the happy dance with you...well, in my mind and heart. If I really tried doing it, I'd be in traction FOREVER!!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crazy as it sounds I was considering doing just that but she wouldn't even come near the bathroom and I was too pooped to try and drag her there! DH said he will get her bathed tonight for me.


And even better to have DH do it instead of you!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go five - another pair of socks.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blueberry-waffle-socks


Bookmarked it!!! Love the periwinkle socks with the dark cuff, heels, toes! *chuckles* may my needles never run out of yarn to knit socks with and may I never run out of sock patterns! 
hahaha, Sam, did you ever finish your socks? If not, then they need to be taken out at the knit palooza thing and passed around -- all the gals and guy can knit a round or two on them. They will be done in no time at all and you can christen them your Palooza Pair! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you june - brush it back and go. I actually spend more time on my beard than I do on my hair.
> 
> sam


Well, fortunately, I don't have to do that!!! ROFL!!
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam, what wonderful news on Andy. Will continue to keep everyone in my prayers.



thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Just want to thank everyone for the concern you've shown during my _very_ self-absorbed weekend. Saturday was horrible, but woke Sunday morning with a much, much lower temp, and felt very weak, but very much improved! Went to work today, and it wasn't good, but it was doable. Temp still low tonight, so I think I'm finally on the mend. Now, let's put this subject to bed, shall we?
> 
> Marianne, I am soo happy about Ben's good news!
> Jynx, I'm excited that you're back, and hope you continue to take care of yourself.
> ...


So glad you're feeling better. But hope you didn't rush back to work too soon!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I remember that happening to me walking to Church one Sunday morning when I was a child and I just kept walking too.
What an experience.



darowil said:


> I had that happen a number of times as a child at school. Had many a pair held up by a safty pin. Forgot all about those experiences!
> 
> Gigi at tleast you weren't hit by a bus. We were always told to wear clean undies in case we were hit by a bus. Don't know why a bus rather a car. I had a friend who dashed out in the car in a flimsy nightie one morning to drop her daughter off- and the car broke down pre-mobile phone days. Had to walk down the main street of a small town to get to a phone


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OK, my first pair of socks toe up and dish cloth.


Simply beautiful knitting! Great looking socks. Please share your pattern name and link for them! Is the dishcloth knit from the pattern that Sam gave us the link for? I think it would work for a hot pot mat on the table too. Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> My spelling thing is great becuase all it does is give the words- no meanings as it is not a dictionary and therefore is a size that can kept in the drawer next to my desk and I don't have hundreds of pages to go through.


That's even handier...I sometimes Google a word I'm unsure of and find the correct spelling that way...Guess that's the lazy way of doing things!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought you might be interested in Andrew - and while I am at it may I ask for another round of prayers please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that she sees improvement....I'm sure every little thing brings her joy!
Will keep Andrew and his family in my prayer....
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> They look marvelous!!!


Thanks Sis.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> love the socks!! my favorite pattern for dishcloths also :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Sis. I love the dishcloth too


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> With your damper and the billy tea swung correctly? Not that I like billy tes- I'm not keen on tea becuase I don't like its bitterness and it is very strong in illy tea. Maryanne can't understand why I like coffee becuase she thinks it is much bitterer than tea. But as I tried to explain it is a different bitterness.


I agree. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OK, my first pair of socks toe up and dish cloth.


Great work!! Love the color of the socks...what yarn did you use?
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Look good- both do but as a scok knitter they are what caught my attention.


Thanks means a lot it's your pattern.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Patches great job!


  thanks


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm not a thrower, being left handed it's much easier for me to control the yarn with my left forefinger. I've heard that it's faster to throw, but with my knitting I am not worried about speed, it's a relaxing thing for me, also really helps with my RA.
> It's raining bucket fulls here, slacks up to a gentle mist then starts pouring again. My front lawn is a lake, LOL. Has caused good o'Arthur to visit big time. :thumbdown: Started pain meds as soon as I woke this morning :| I may have to try to nap while mom is sleeping. I'm sure with this weather she is not going to be able to get in the car again today. Will call the doctor and talk with his nurse about the problems getting her to the x-ray.


I think we're supposed to get your rain later today and tomorrow! So I imagine arthur will make his presence known soon...he's been absent for a while even with our bad weather on Thurs. So counting my blessings. Hope you and your mom soon feel better...good thoughts and prayers for you both!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks Sis. I love the dishcloth too


Zoe mentioned using it as a hot pad, I have a pattern somewhere in my downloads that is basically the same pattern but has a bit of a ruffled edge, I'll try to find and post it, I made one and C uses it on the coffee table, has a bowl with a candle with her rocks sitting on it. Also made the smaller ones as coasters.. which I have to replace constantly as they seem to walk away when the boys come to visit.. LOL. Ben said the girls take them home from his house, so it's a never ending circle that I try to keep up with, LOL. Autumn is heading to Chicago area in 20 days, she will start her master's program soon, also has a job with a research group waiting on her arrival. I need to make her a few more of the sashay scarfs, she's also requested a cowl and a couple of heavier scarfs for the winter. I feel that she will pursue this field till she has her doctorate, before you ask, all I know is that it is something to do with child welfare, a social worker type field, but more complicated than I thought it was, LOL.. it is a long word and dang if I can ever remember it.. ROFL. But that is one thing she loves about me :-D :lol: Oh Autumn is Ben's step-daughter, she is 23, easy to remember her age, one year younger than Daniel.. LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think we're supposed to get your rain later today and tomorrow! So I imagine arthur will make his presence known soon...he's been absent for a while even with our bad weather on Thurs. So counting my blessings. Hope you and your mom soon feel better...good thoughts and prayers for you both!
> JuneK


I hope arthur bypasses you this trip through, he's working hard at making me miserable today. :thumbdown:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Simply beautiful knitting! Great looking socks. Please share your pattern name and link for them! Is the dishcloth knit from the pattern that Sam gave us the link for? I think it would work for a hot pot mat on the table too. Zoe


Thanks, socks are from Darowil class, and yes Sam did give us the link for dish cloth. a hot pot mat would be nice.....  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Great work!! Love the color of the socks...what yarn did you use?
> JuneK


Thanks, I used Jubilee Yarn, bamboo wool. First time working with it it's nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Zoe mentioned using it as a hot pad, I have a pattern somewhere in my downloads that is basically the same pattern but has a bit of a ruffled edge, I'll try to find and post it, I made one and C uses it on the coffee table, has a bowl with a candle with her rocks sitting on it. Also made the smaller ones as coasters.. which I have to replace constantly as they seem to walk away when the boys come to visit.. LOL. Ben said the girls take them home from his house, so it's a never ending circle that I try to keep up with, LOL. Autumn is heading to Chicago area in 20 days, she will start her master's program soon, also has a job with a research group waiting on her arrival. I need to make her a few more of the sashay scarfs, she's also requested a cowl and a couple of heavier scarfs for the winter. I feel that she will pursue this field till she has her doctorate, before you ask, all I know is that it is something to do with child welfare, a social worker type field, but more complicated than I thought it was, LOL.. it is a long word and dang if I can ever remember it.. ROFL. But that is one thing she loves about me :-D :lol: Oh Autumn is Ben's step-daughter, she is 23, easy to remember her age, one year younger than Daniel.. LOL.


Love hearing about our young people getting what they want in life, it takes a lot to do and a big sacrifice. I pray she get all that she sets her heart to do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

nice job on the socks and dish cloth



Patches39 said:


> OK, my first pair of socks toe up and dish cloth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks means a lot it's your pattern.


In that case it can be added to the parade. And of course it makes it even better    
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-140856-1.html#2694305


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning all,

Well, the rain that hit south/western IN has continued on east I see. Beautiful sunny day here. My DD2 and her boys are going to the waterpark today, so should have nice weather. They like camping. Have a small popup trailer.

Sam, continued prayers for Andy. So good to hear that he is on the mend. 

Patches, nice looking socks. Don't you just love darowil's pattern! My third pair of socks are on the needles with the toe completed. Someone asked about the last one's yarn. Dug the label out (using up same for this pair). Patons Kroy Sock, cameo colors. Dish cloth looks nice in pink. Mine was yellow verigated.

Marianne, hope you are able to get something for your Mom to alleviate her pain. Take care of yourself. Tell Arthur that his stay has been too long.

Gwen, got your pm. Will do! Hope you are feeling well today. 

Need to get myself moving. Didn't feel like eating so had a container of almond milk and a fruit cup. Lunch is going to be a salad as I have not been a good dieter this last few days. Oh, well, took years to put it on so shouldn't hurry the process of taking it off. 

Hope everyone has a great day. Will post pics of a top I did for my DGD that was too small so have to make another one and pics of said DGD in her dance costumes.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne when you find that pattern for the coaster please send it to me.



Marianne818 said:


> Zoe mentioned using it as a hot pad, I have a pattern somewhere in my downloads that is basically the same pattern but has a bit of a ruffled edge, I'll try to find and post it, I made one and C uses it on the coffee table, has a bowl with a candle with her rocks sitting on it. Also made the smaller ones as coasters.. which I have to replace constantly as they seem to walk away when the boys come to visit.. LOL. Ben said the girls take them home from his house, so it's a never ending circle that I try to keep up with, LOL. Autumn is heading to Chicago area in 20 days, she will start her master's program soon, also has a job with a research group waiting on her arrival. I need to make her a few more of the sashay scarfs, she's also requested a cowl and a couple of heavier scarfs for the winter. I feel that she will pursue this field till she has her doctorate, before you ask, all I know is that it is something to do with child welfare, a social worker type field, but more complicated than I thought it was, LOL.. it is a long word and dang if I can ever remember it.. ROFL. But that is one thing she loves about me :-D :lol: Oh Autumn is Ben's step-daughter, she is 23, easy to remember her age, one year younger than Daniel.. LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well, the rain that hit south/western IN has continued on east I see. Beautiful sunny day here. My DD2 and her boys are going to the waterpark today, so should have nice weather. They like camping. Have a small popup trailer.
> 
> ...


She is precious!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne when you find that pattern for the coaster please send it to me.


I've been searching.. LOL.. gads I didn't realize how many patterns I have on this lap top.. so have to move them.. hmmm that pattern may be on my external drive.. will search that out also.. meanwhile I found this link again.. great for finding dish/washcloths to knit!

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne when you find that pattern for the coaster please send it to me.


did you want the small coaster or the bigger one?? I have them somewhere in my printed patterns can make you a copy for when you visit next.. or I come there.. whichever.. LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> nice job on the socks and dish cloth


Thanks :-D


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathy,

Your DGD is a cutie.. It looks as though she enjoys performing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well, the rain that hit south/western IN has continued on east I see. Beautiful sunny day here. My DD2 and her boys are going to the waterpark today, so should have nice weather. They like camping. Have a small popup trailer.
> 
> ...


Yes I think I'm hook on toe-up socks, love the top, you do great work, and what a beautiful DGD, she has it going on LOL,


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning all,
> Hope everyone has a great day. Will post pics of a top I did for my DGD that was too small so have to make another one and pics of said DGD in her dance costumes.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Very pretty DGD! Beautiful knitted outfit! will you knit another pink one or choose another color? What yarn did you use? Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grass is growing!!! I need to get out the lawnmower and take it around the front yard today. Need to take the vinegar and tackle some weeds with it too.
I was out to the community gardens twice yesterday and visited a friend who was in the hospital earlier this spring having heart surgeries. love the sunshine coming in my windows! Calling for some rain showers tonight and tomorrow. My yellow daylilies are blooming and the irises in front of them are all pretty purples. Have a great day everyone, see you later.....Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I got great news today!!!
> 
> Due to massive miscommunications between various people my next chemo treatment is my LAST chemo treatment!!!


*WAHOO!!!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh she is precious.. you are one lucky grandmother to have not one but two precious baby girls, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am blessed! I'll put my GS up in a while.

Playing catch up again...yesterday, either wind or lightning or both knocked out the internet. Grr. I was still at work and had to fix my timer this morning (it showed I worked 20 hours straight!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> NOTE: evidently I didn't look very closely.


At that age it's hard to tell which is which. And she does look a great deal like her brother, too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, great news for Andy. I hope he continues to improve and will soon be his 'old' self again!

I have been on a dishcloth kick. The ones that are no brainers. I really think I need to start a different pattern. I don't like everything to be the same! But, I do like not having to think!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> When I finished, I called my DD2 who is vacationing in Santa Claus, IN which is about 50 miles, to see if they wanted to drive over to Evansville for supper.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


You were right in the area where I grew up (across the river from Evansville). We have been to Santa Claus several times to Holiday World.

Sam, glad to hear Andy's progressing. Miracles do happen!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Whew, I have been sooooooo worried about you girlfriend!!! Sorry to hear about the computer problems, I've been debating a new computer but so worried about learning Windows 8. Still hoping Daniel will let me have his extra computer.. LOL. .that would solve everything :thumbup: :thumbup:
> :shock: gotta say, I am just lost on this windows8 :!: :? I will not give up, but.......it just gripes me that this is so totally different than the last windows. yuk, weird not to be able to navigate this thing. I am getting to the tea party through face book..........but I will get this thing, may take me a while, they told us where we bought it we could have a 30 min. class on windows 8 I am thinking we badly need it. I don't like this key board, think I want my old one back .  ok, what a grump I sound like, and how ungrateful, at least we got a computer. I do have Skype capability just don't know anything about it, yet. later


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gigi, love your sense of humor. What a nightmare you lived through. Do hope your knee heals soon.

Zoe, love that your knit up patterns in your mind turn out perfectly. 

Pup lover, so happy for you.

Sam, thank you for update on Andrew. Hope miracle continues for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne....let her know that she has TP family here in the Chicago area -- and that if she ever needs anything, all she has to do is ask.



Marianne818 said:


> Zoe mentioned using it as a hot pad, I have a pattern somewhere in my downloads that is basically the same pattern but has a bit of a ruffled edge, I'll try to find and post it, I made one and C uses it on the coffee table, has a bowl with a candle with her rocks sitting on it. Also made the smaller ones as coasters.. which I have to replace constantly as they seem to walk away when the boys come to visit.. LOL. Ben said the girls take them home from his house, so it's a never ending circle that I try to keep up with, LOL. Autumn is heading to Chicago area in 20 days, she will start her master's program soon, also has a job with a research group waiting on her arrival. I need to make her a few more of the sashay scarfs, she's also requested a cowl and a couple of heavier scarfs for the winter. I feel that she will pursue this field till she has her doctorate, before you ask, all I know is that it is something to do with child welfare, a social worker type field, but more complicated than I thought it was, LOL.. it is a long word and dang if I can ever remember it.. ROFL. But that is one thing she loves about me :-D :lol: Oh Autumn is Ben's step-daughter, she is 23, easy to remember her age, one year younger than Daniel.. LOL.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I do like not having to think!


LOL, I hear that thinking is over rated anyways! :wink: Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne....let her know that she has TP family here in the Chicago area -- and that if she ever needs anything, all she has to do is ask.


I will do that.. she is really a sweetheart, we have finally gotten close after many years of her resenting Ben and her mom getting married. Early teen years and then the rebellious later teens, LOL. Just started getting close 2 years ago, now I hate to see her go so far away, but she promised she'd come home for at least one holiday a year!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I hope arthur bypasses you this trip through, he's working hard at making me miserable today. :thumbdown:


I feel your pain!!!! I've had so much of it that I can definitely empathize...think that's the right word. Is your Mom feeling any better? I'm sorry to hear she didn't feel up to even getting out of bed.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle
Hope everyone has a great day. Will post pics of a top I did for my DGD that was too small so have to make another one and pics of said DGD in her dance costumes.
Ohio Kathy[/quote said:


> It's a shame the top didn't fit...it's really cute. And what a little doll and show-girl your DGD is in her dance costumes!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne when you find that pattern for the coaster please send it to me.


How about posting it for all of us....For shame, Gweniepooh, don't be selfish!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's always welcome over to our house to spend holidays or just hanging out.



Marianne818 said:


> I will do that.. she is really a sweetheart, we have finally gotten close after many years of her resenting Ben and her mom getting married. Early teen years and then the rebellious later teens, LOL. Just started getting close 2 years ago, now I hate to see her go so far away, but she promised she'd come home for at least one holiday a year!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy the knit dress is great! You has so much talent! Love the adorable GD in her dance costumes; bet the performances were delightful too.


kehinkle said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well, the rain that hit south/western IN has continued on east I see. Beautiful sunny day here. My DD2 and her boys are going to the waterpark today, so should have nice weather. They like camping. Have a small popup trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't meant to sound selfish....just wanted to be sure she had it out for when I head up there this week. LOL Also was afraid it was copy-write material. Marianne if it needs scanning in order to post I can gt a copy from you and scan it.  Does that sound better? ROFL



jknappva said:


> How about posting it for all of us....For shame, Gweniepooh, don't be selfish!! LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just stopping by to say hi and do a quick update on the Raven Chronicles.
I am headed for the dr to get my stitches out and DH is waiting on the driver to pick up the Scamp so that it can go live in Denver. 
So here's the latest-
No sign of Rocky all day Monday. Alan called Marsha the Raven Rescue Lady and gave her an update. She is SURE that the pair of Ravens in the yard with him on Friday were his parents. And was surprised that he didnt go with them then. But we really think he was too tired. She says they would come back for him and thats probably what happened. Thats what we are going to believe. She said that she is always reluctant to give novices advice when it comes to situations like this and prefers to have them brought to her  but she said we did a good job!! Alan says he probably wont ever hear a Raven or see one in our area without wondering if it is Rocky. Thanks to Alans Raven Haven its a real possibility that we will see him fly by! And maybe stop in for a snack!!! Talk to you soon - luv-AZ


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Zoe, I like the way you think!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

White wine takes out red wine stains.
How do I know?? After I retired from teaching' I worked for a winery teaching "Cooking With Wine"

Trisha



Spider said:


> Now I have used club soda and it took red wine out of my carpet, but I got at it just as it happened. I would think with all the smart and experienced people in this grop you will get an answer.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Very pretty DGD! Beautiful knitted outfit! will you knit another pink one or choose another color? What yarn did you use? Zoe


It is called Butterfly by KFI. 50/50 acrylic/cotton. Bought 2 hanks in SC on clearance at a LYS. The butterflies are hand sewn onto the yarn so placement is random. I have one skein left and have started another top. DGD is into pink. I will probably clip the butterflies and sew them where I want. I am hoping the first top will fit another little girl I know.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Zoe, I like the way you think!


lol, when my two brain cells find each other they rub off on each other, perhaps some form of energy is generated! lol, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> It is called Butterfly by KFI. 50/50 acrylic/cotton. Bought 2 hanks in SC on clearance at a LYS. The butterflies are hand sewn onto the yarn so placement is random. I have one skein left and have started another top. DGD is into pink. I will probably clip the butterflies and sew them where I want. I am hoping the first top will fit another little girl I know.


 :thumbup: Any little gal would be proud to wear such a pretty outfit! Are the butterflies washable or do they need to be taken off before laundering?
Rain drops starting to fall now. Good thing I got half the front lawn cut! Butterflies like the flowers around the place. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I got this in my inbox today and it was a very pretty pattern. It is done in cotton so would make a nice hot pot mat. Zoe 
http://www.mooglyblog.com/magic-spike-mandala/


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had that happen a number of times as a child at school. Had many a pair held up by a safty pin. Forgot all about those experiences!
> 
> Gigi at tleast you weren't hit by a bus. We were always told to wear clean undies in case we were hit by a bus. Don't know why a bus rather a car. I had a friend who dashed out in the car in a flimsy nightie one morning to drop her daughter off- and the car broke down pre-mobile phone days. Had to walk down the main street of a small town to get to a phone


Oh man, I bet it took a long time for her to live that one down. Note to self, always grab a robe lol.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Kehinkle, your knitted top and dance dress is beautiful! Lucky GDG!!


kehinkle said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well, the rain that hit south/western IN has continued on east I see. Beautiful sunny day here. My DD2 and her boys are going to the waterpark today, so should have nice weather. They like camping. Have a small popup trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I need to make an appointment soon, my hair is turning into all curls again.. ROFL..


I am getting mine touched up next week. Right now I look like i am wearing a skunk cap lol.

Prayer and hugs on the way to you. (For the osteo pain, not the hair lol).

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> OK, my first pair of socks toe up and dish cloth.


The sock looks great! I love that particular Dishie pattern. Wonderful TV knit.

One of these days I will brave toe up.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Poledra65, Marlark Marge, NanaCaren and Sugar Sugar, thanks so much for the prayers and well wishes. 

I am being a very good girl, resting it, elevating it, taking my anti-inflammatories and praying to avoid surgery. 

On the plus side, my sock is coming along nicely lol.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well, the rain that hit south/western IN has continued on east I see. Beautiful sunny day here. My DD2 and her boys are going to the waterpark today, so should have nice weather. They like camping. Have a small popup trailer.
> 
> ...


The knitted dress is beautifulmand your granddaughter is gorgeous!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gigi, love your sense of humor. What a nightmare you lived through. Do hope your knee heals soon.
> 
> Zoe, love that your knit up patterns in your mind turn out perfectly.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am doing everything in my power to speed it along!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> LOL, I hear that thinking is over rated anyways! :wink: Zoe


I agree and the older I get the more over rated it gets lol.

Gigi


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - overcast today, but the weather is supposed to be cooler today.
> 
> I was so tired last night that I didn't do much of anything - I watched 2 or 3 YouTube videos to teach myself to "flick" with my right forefinger rather than "throw" which uses the entire right hand. More efficienta and less repetitive action so want to learn it before I have any signs of arthritis. I was doing pretty well by the time I went to bed - but now I will have to develop the discipline of it for it to come naturally.
> 
> ...


Ihave been working on flicking also cant find a comfortable wsy for the yarn to be on my index finger i wrap around my middle finger gingersnd trying but its awkward sometimes


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> OK, my first pair of socks toe up and dish cloth.


Good job on both!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well, the rain that hit south/western IN has continued on east I see. Beautiful sunny day here. My DD2 and her boys are going to the waterpark today, so should have nice weather. They like camping. Have a small popup trailer.
> 
> ...


She is adorable!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am getting mine touched up next week. Right now I look like i am wearing a skunk cap lol.
> 
> Prayer and hugs on the way to you. (For the osteo pain, not the hair lol).
> 
> Gigi


I call my biggest patch of gray my skunk stripe. LOL

Lovely to see the babes and projects.

We went out to get groceries and he got his hearing aids updated--more appts to come (all but one routine, just clumped together because it's that time of year). I am thinking about trying a knitted steering wheel cover, as the one I have gets hot. I'll have to see if I can find suggestions/patterns online for reference.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't meant to sound selfish....just wanted to be sure she had it out for when I head up there this week. LOL Also was afraid it was copy-write material. Marianne if it needs scanning in order to post I can gt a copy from you and scan it.  Does that sound better? ROFL


You're right about the copyright...didn't think of that, of course!!
Just joking with you!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Poledra65, Marlark Marge, NanaCaren and Sugar Sugar, thanks so much for the prayers and well wishes.
> 
> I am being a very good girl, resting it, elevating it, taking my anti-inflammatories and praying to avoid surgery.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are getting along. I, too, hope you can avoid surgery.

It seems as though mothers all over the world have warned their children about the necessity for clean underwear. When I broke my wrist a few years ago and was dealing with pain and the onset of shock on the way to the ER, that admonition was playing in the background of my mind!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally, my GS in my avatar.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I agree and the older I get the more over rated it gets lol.
> 
> Well, obviously I'm not over-doing the thinking. I thought I had an appt. with the eye dr. for EARLY this morning. Good thing I called the office yesterday afternoon to remind them that if it rained today I couldn't take my motorized chair out...found out the appt. is July 18. I would have been mad at myself if I'd gotten up early, gone to the dr's office then found out it was the wrong day. I've done it before but not recently!
> So I understand thinking being over-rated!!
> JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *WAHOO!!!*


Wonderful, Pup Lover - what a relief for you. I think of you all the time. take care -- I believe you are going to the knitapalooza, wont that be a great time for you.

I am so glad for you. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Finally, my GS in my avatar.


What a sweet little boy!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Finally, my GS in my avatar.


So handsome!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How adorable - have to get the GS's their representation too!! Right, Bentley?



Sorlenna said:


> Finally, my GS in my avatar.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- we cut our trip short as it was raining so much in the mountains. The rockies are wonderful on sunny days, but not so much in a week of rainy weather. We did go to Edmonton, and on the way visited my quilting friends at the annual retreat I started in Strathmore. Some of them were at our first retreat in 2,000 and some have been there every year since. It was so nice to have a visit with them all. 


I came home and finished one of darowil's toe up socks - have to do the second one soon. I just started a dark grey cardigan for a friend who owns a quilt store. She is a dear friend, more like a daughter than just a friend. I try to do something for her each year. 

I took a waterfall up to her at the retreat and she put it on right away and just loved it. She lives way north of Edmonton in Athabasca so the winters are very very cold and she needs a cardigan for the store as the door opens and closes and it gets chilly. I am going to do red and black with the dark grey.

I spent a few days helping with a new section. I am finished now and it is up and running. It is for dog owners and I recommend it if you like the idea of a section about your dogs. search for Gone to the dogs, which can be found in the sections. 

We had a lovely Father's day. Son cooked steaks, and Gayle cooked little potatoes with parsley and corn on the cob, then rhubarb crisp for desert with whipped cream. lovely time. Our little grand daughter is such a dear sweet girl. She is 9 and whar a nice child. She presented us with a gift card for Tim Hortons which is our favorite coffee place. Any Canadians will know of Tims. We quite often go down for a coffee and a donut. then Pat walks the mall 3 or 4 times I walk it once or twice. really exciting!

Bobglory I am so sorry about your knee. I hope you can still do your class, however there is no way you should push yourself if you don't feel up to it. I don't sweat the small stuff so if you feel it is too much just let me know. That is not saying I don't want you to teach! I have had some good feedback about your pattern. 

Darowil is going to teach a class in" Reading a Knitting Pattern" and the students will knit a child's cardigan. I think it will be a good class for beginner knitters or those who haven't done much knitting from patterns. The class starts on June 15 but opens on the 24. 

It is so nice for me when it is someone like her, who knows what she is doing and has taught other classes. I just have to sit back and let her carry on.

Well, I am glad to catch up. I hope everyone is doing okay. I hope July and Nana Caren are having wonderful trips. 

Thinking about Julie and Fale a lot. hope she finds contentment with whatever is decided. 

Nice to be back - it is dull and rainy . Would love to see some summer. Oh by the way our lilacs are in full bloom. Shirley


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Finally, my GS in my avatar.


You have a beautiful family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How adorable - have to get the GS's their representation too!! Right, Bentley?


Aren't you glad I only have three? LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> You have a beautiful family.


Thank you. I really do feel a lot of joy when I think of them.

I found out earlier today that Joann's is having a big yarn sale on their website--the yarn I originally wanted but did not buy for the garter stitch version of the cape is 1/2 price today only...plus I had a coupon code for free shipping, so I ordered that and some yarn to make something for Sarah (have two baby sweaters to design now!). I have stitch patterns in mind so I need now to sit down and figure out the numbers, my least favorite part! Ah well. I am sure they will go fast after that, and it will be good to mark those off the list.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> LOL, I hear that thinking is over rated anyways! :wink: Zoe


Ditto


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

The further into the South we relocated, it often became more difficult to make neighborhood connections. In those places, southern hospitality did not extend to ''yankees''. In many communities, most of the residents have family connections around then and fail to realize that some of us do not have such connections.

jhelens (Joy), I am so saddened you had this experience. Most of the time the South is known for its hospitality. My Mom was a Yankee and I worked with several Yankees whom I adored.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just stopping by to say hi and do a quick update on the Raven Chronicles.
> I am headed for the dr to get my stitches out and DH is waiting on the driver to pick up the Scamp so that it can go live in Denver.
> So here's the latest-
> No sign of Rocky all day Monday. Alan called Marsha the Raven Rescue Lady and gave her an update. She is SURE that the pair of Ravens in the yard with him on Friday were his parents. And was surprised that he didnt go with them then. But we really think he was too tired. She says they would come back for him and thats probably what happened. Thats what we are going to believe. She said that she is always reluctant to give novices advice when it comes to situations like this and prefers to have them brought to her  but she said we did a good job!! Alan says he probably wont ever hear a Raven or see one in our area without wondering if it is Rocky. Thanks to Alans Raven Haven its a real possibility that we will see him fly by! And maybe stop in for a snack!!! Talk to you soon - luv-AZ


WOW! Hope he dose stop in just to say I remember.
:-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I got this in my inbox today and it was a very pretty pattern. It is done in cotton so would make a nice hot pot mat. Zoe
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/magic-spike-mandala/


Really pretty :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> The sock looks great! I love that particular Dishie pattern. Wonderful TV knit.
> 
> One of these days I will brave toe up.
> 
> Gigi


Thanks


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kathy the knit dress is great! You has so much talent! Love the adorable GD in her dance costumes; bet the performances were delightful too.


Gwennie, it was a pattern and I followed it exactly, except for the straps. Those I crocheted. Was a lot easier than I thought.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> The further into the South we relocated, it often became more difficult to make neighborhood connections. In those places, southern hospitality did not extend to ''yankees''. In many communities, most of the residents have family connections around then and fail to realize that some of us do not have such connections.
> 
> jhelens (Joy), I am so saddened you had this experience. Most of the time the South is known for its hospitality. My Mom was a Yankee and I worked with several Yankees whom I adored.


I understand what you mean, Betty, and it's okay. Life insists on continuing whether I'm surrounded by a flock of friends or seeking out those around me who are lonely or simply alone. We got by rather well, once we learned after several repeats of the kinds of things I posted about earlier, and had learned to take the initiative and not just hope that we might be included by the locals. When it became obvious that there would be no reciprocating invitations, we stopped the one-sided events and made other arrangements--especially after DD#1 and her sons joined us and Tim was born.

Life is still good, isn't it, even in difficult times?

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: Any little gal would be proud to wear such a pretty outfit! Are the butterflies washable or do they need to be taken off before laundering?
> Rain drops starting to fall now. Good thing I got half the front lawn cut! Butterflies like the flowers around the place. Zoe


Don't know how it will wash up. The butterflies are nylon, I think. They are sewn onto the yarn and have a heart-shaped gem. I'll get a closeup lic next time I have it out. Have cast on and knit two rows of yhe second one, but work called so I am waiting for the frt in Leichfield, KY going up to Monroe, Mi.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Finally, my GS in my avatar.


He is handsome, you have a beautiful family


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful GCs, Sorlenna. Thanks for posting their pictures. They made me smile. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd love seeing pictures of each and every one of them, no matter how many!!



Sorlenna said:


> Aren't you glad I only have three? LOL


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Marianne, if you only knew how many hearts you have touched on this forum...you have a gift of expressing love in the most compassionate of ways and lift the spirits of any who are going through troublesome times. You make others feel loved in a world that seems to have forgotten what it means. You make us laugh in the midst of tears. To me, you are an angel unaware. God sends his angels to minister to us when we are in pain, to catch our tears as we cry...to have you for a sister is truly a blessing to us all. You reciprocate love, care, concern, friendship, and compassion in more ways than there are words to express. May other Angels wrap you in their wings and let you know just how meaningful your life is.

SPider...do get plenty of sleep before you drive. We worry for your safety.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you. I really do feel a lot of joy when I think of them.
> 
> I found out earlier today that Joann's is having a big yarn sale on their website--the yarn I originally wanted but did not buy for the garter stitch version of the cape is 1/2 price today only...plus I had a coupon code for free shipping, so I ordered that and some yarn to make something for Sarah (have two baby sweaters to design now!). I have stitch patterns in mind so I need now to sit down and figure out the numbers, my least favorite part! Ah well. I am sure they will go fast after that, and it will be good to mark those off the list.


Your grands are beautiful. You have every right to brag and be proud.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- we cut our trip short as it was raining so much in the mountains. The rockies are wonderful on sunny days, but not so much in a week of rainy weather. We did go to Edmonton, and on the way visited my quilting friends at the annual retreat I started in Strathmore. Some of them were at our first retreat in 2,000 and some have been there every year since. It was so nice to have a visit with them all.
> 
> I came home and finished one of darowil's toe up socks - have to do the second one soon. I just started a dark grey cardigan for a friend who owns a quilt store. She is a dear friend, more like a daughter than just a friend. I try to do something for her each year.
> 
> ...


Missed you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gigi, God love your heart, you have had a terrible experience. Prayers Hugs, Betty


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Finally, my GS in my avatar.


Awwww he is very handsome.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Bobglory I am so sorry about your knee. I hope you can still do your class, however there is no way you should push yourself if you don't feel up to it. I don't sweat the small stuff so if you feel it is too much just let me know. That is not saying I don't want you to teach! I have had some good feedback about your pattern. Shirley


Shirley, I am so sorry you had to cut your trip short.

As far as the class goes, full speed ahead! I am working a pair of the Cows in the Orchard Socks now, taking pictures and making notes as I go along in preparation for the class.

Gigi


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Kathy - the yarn is lovely - the shawl looks beautiful - we will be looking for a picture when it is finished. what will you make with the purple?
> 
> sam


I'm thinking a bigger shawl would be pretty in the purples. I've downloaded a number of them now and should have plenty of yardage to make just about any one of them...so many things I want to make!!! I have to get back on-track and finish baby items for dear niece


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Gigi, God love your heart, you have had a terrible experience. Prayers Hugs, Betty


Thank you Betty.

Gigi


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180020-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

